# MAC in Germany



## Luxurious (Sep 17, 2005)

Have you ever seen a price list about german Mac products?Or have you buy things in germany and you remember at the prices? please write the products with their € price. thanks.


----------



## user2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Hey!

I did something like this in another forum! Most of the prices aren't updated after the price increase in September!

*Lips:*
Pro Longwear: *21.50 €* 
Pro Longwear Gloss Coat: *11.50 €*
Lacquer: *18.50 €*
Tinted Lip Conditioner Stick: *14.50 €*
Lip Conditioner Töpfchen ?
Lip Pencil: *11.50 €* 
Lipstick: *17 €*
Tinted Lipglass: *13.50 €*
Lustreglass: *13.50 €*
Lipglass Stain: *13.50 €* 
Lipgelée: *14.50 €*

*Eyes:*
Shadestick: *15 €*
Creme Colour Base ?
Pro Lash ?
Splashproof Lash?
Mascara X ?
Mascara N: *16 €*
Creme Liner ?
Liquid Liner ?
Brow Set ?
Eye Brows ?
Small Eyeshadow: *14 € for the pot, as a refill 10 €*
Paints: *16 €*
Fluidlines: *17.50 €*
Eye Pencil: * 11.50 €*
Eye Kohl: *13.50 €*
Powerpoint Eye Pencil: *14.50 €*
Pro Longlash: *10.50 €*
Fibre Rich Lash: *11.50 €*
Zoom Lash: *10.50 €*

*Face:*
Moistureblend: *32 €*
Studio Stick: *30 €*
Full Coverage ?
Face And Body: *33 €*
Studio Finish Matte: *23 €*
Mineralize Skinfinish: *23 €*
Select Sheer/Pressed: *23 €*
Select Sheer/Loose ?
Iridescent/Pressed: *21 €*
Iridescent/Loose ?
Sheer Shimmer ?
Studio Finish Powder ?
Moisturecover: *15 €*
Studio Stick Concealer: *12 €*
Cheekhue ?
Blot Powder: *16 €*
Blush: *Creme: 21 €, Powder: 19 €*
Studio Tech Foundation: *33 €*
Studio Fix: *25 €*
Select SPF 15 Foundation: *25 €*
Select Tint SPF 15: *30 €*
Hyper Real SPF 15 Foundation: *35 €*
Bronzing Powder: *21 €*
Blushcream: *16 €*
Studio Finish Concealer: *13.50 €*
Select Cover-Up Concealer: *15 €*

*Skin Care:*
Oil Control Lotion ?
Studio Moisture Fix ?
Day SPF 15 Light Moisture ?
Moisture Feed/Skin ?
Moisture Feed/Eye ?
Strobe Cream ?
Cold Cream Cleanser ?
Every Day Lotion Cleanser ?
Pro Eye Makeup Remover ?
Cleanse Off Oil: *20 €*
Wipes ?
Blot Film ?
MAC Shave ?
Scrub Mask ?
Fix+ ?
Fast Response Eye Cream: *31 €*

*Prep & Prime:*
Face: *22 €*
Eye: 5 different shades *15 €*
Lashes: *11.50 €*
Lips: *16 €*

*Misc:*
Nail Lacquer: *10 €*
Palette 4er: *5 €*
Palette 15er: *13.50 €*
MV-1 ?
MV-2 ?
MV-3 ?
MV-4 ?
MV-5 ?
Pigments: *22 €*
Mixing Medium: *16.50 €*
Pinzette: *28 €*
PRO Stackable Container: *1.50 €*
PRO Stackable Container lid: *1 €*
PRO pigment jars: *2.50 €*

Brushes:
# 187: *40 €*
# 190: *46 €*


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 17, 2005)

thank you, that's nice...


----------



## martygreene (Sep 17, 2005)

I've added a copy of your price list to the International MAC prices FAQ. Thank you for the great info!


----------



## user2 (Sep 17, 2005)

NP but like I said most of the prices weren't updated after the price increase in September at our local MAC counters!


----------



## user2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Oh and can you add the Pro Store in Berlin, Germany to the FAQ?


----------



## martygreene (Sep 17, 2005)

it's already there: http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=28204


----------



## user2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Oh great!!


----------



## ambidextrous (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_NP but like I said most of the prices weren't updated after the price increase in September at our local MAC counters!_

 
how much did the prices increase? like 50 cents for an e/s? were only the prices in germany, europe or everywhere increased?


----------



## martygreene (Sep 17, 2005)

MAC is an Estee Lauder subsidary. This means they follow the guidelines for Estee Lauder and it's associated brands. EL raises prices on assorted products $0.50 every July 1st, and once in the winter (although that date is dynamic, not the same every year) generally for items not effected by the July price increase.

It happens every year. It is not directly effected by packaging changes, the market, returns, etc. as this is basically a method of pro-rating what the production cost increase will be over a certain time and spreading it out. It's also to prevent major class-action lawsuits as we had a few years ago in regard to price fixing.

To my knowledge, pot and pan shadows have been effected, as well as lipglasses and some foundation formulas.


----------



## myazg23 (May 29, 2011)

where i can find mac in munich? and how much does it cost eyeshadow refill?


----------



## Mac-Guy (May 30, 2011)

myazg23 said:


> where i can find mac in munich? and how much does it cost eyeshadow refill?



 	Try Oberpollinger on Kaufinger Strasse or Ludwig Beck at Marienplatz.


----------



## Anneri (May 30, 2011)

E/S refills are 13 € at the moment, I think.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (May 9, 2012)

Where´s the pro-store in Berlin?
  	I´ll go to Berlin this summer...


----------



## NinaE (May 10, 2012)

Rosenthalerstrasse 36 - du går fra sentrum på 10-15 minutter


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (May 10, 2012)

Thank you very much sweetie! ^^ That´s very helpful.  I´ll will definitely visit that place  when I go to Berlin!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello ladies, long time no see, huh?

  	We've definately have to revive this thread - I'm always slightly jealous of the ladies in the uk thread and their cameraderie and frequent postings!

  	Maybe someone from this corner of the world is also interested in my second Ruffian Red? Two wonderful ladies cp'ed me one at the same time, so now I'v got accidentally two! I'd sell it for the US price of course (and shipping). Please pm me if you're interested!


----------



## dorni (Jul 8, 2012)

Anneri you're right. We need to revive this thread, it´s sad. As fast as LE items sell out, there is a massive amount of MAC fans in germany. It seems that none of them are on specktra.

  	Vielleicht sollten wir hier auf deutsch schreiben, um die Hemmschwelle zu senken. Die Postings der meisten europäischen Treads sind auch in der jeweiligen Landessprache.

  	I´m a bit bored by MAC LE's at the moment, last buy was Restores Dazzle cbb form Shop/Cook. In Extra Dimension was Douglas exclusive, hate buying online at douglas.de.
  	Reel Sexy, Hey Sailor!, Casual Color und Beth Ditto, there was nothing that grabbed my attention. Heavenly Creature is also a no go, don't like the newer mineralize products, too much glitter.
  	But I'm looking forward to By Request (eyeshadows and moxie l/s), Style seeker (mattenes!!) and, of course, Marilyn. And I'm not sure if I should order a new bottle of Face & Body before MAC reduces the size.

  	My new love, makeupwise, is MUFE, I splurged a bit at sephora.fr (20% off). Love their matte eyeshadows, the HD Primers, Aqua Creams, Aqua Eye Pencils and the firming foundation works well on my dry skin.

  	Hope to talk you all of you soon, have a nice Sunday.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 8, 2012)

Anneri, I agree with you about the UK thread, we should post here more often.

  	And I have to agree with Dorni, I would rather post in German since my English is still not as good as I'd like it to be. I know there a lot of German girls on here, but I think they're not posting much because of the same reason.

  	I bought a couple of items from Heavenly Creature, I love mineralize collections. I love everything I got, but yes, all the products are quite shimmery.
  	I find myself overwhelmed with the amount of MAC collections, I definitely don't have the money to buy several items from every single one. I try to be more selective with what I buy, I'm trying to buy less but more High End. There are a couple of HE brands that I would like to try. Also trying to buy less MAC in general, but with all the collections coming out it's not easy. I love blushes, beauty powders, MSFs, so there's always something I like. I've also been selling some stuff from my collection, I want to keep it at a manageable size.


----------



## dorni (Jul 8, 2012)

Gut Naynadine, dann würde ich vorschlagen, das wir ab sofort im diesem Thread *auch* auf deutsch schreiben. Mein Englisch ist nämlich auch nicht so gut, wie ich es wünschen würde. Und es wäre doch schade, wenn eine lebendige Community nur aus dem Grund nicht zustande kommt, weil wir uns nicht trauen auch mal grammatikalisch voll daneben zu liegen.
  	Ich bin ja auch immer unsicher, ob ich mich mit meinem Post nicht zum Horst mache.


----------



## cutemiauw (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi ladies, I think we were more active on the release date thread... although that has died down as well .

  	Ich verstehe Deutsch, Ich lerne, aber Ich bin noch unsicher mit meine schreibe-Deutsch... grammatik und so . Aber vielleicht es ist gut fuer meine uebung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

  	So, I don't mind sounding stupid as long as you don't mind with my errors and sometimes switching back when I don't know how to say things .

  	Dorni: kann man  auch in Sephora.fr bestellen? Wie kostet ist die shipping? 

  	Ich bin auch nicht so oft in MAC, mit die lippenstifte, ich finde den andere marke sind besser... und MAC ist teuer hier, nur ein bisschen billiger als die HE marke (vs the US price). BTW, hat jemand die L'Oreal Rouge Caresse probieren aus? 

  	(puhh that was hard, lol. But I'll keep trying, just bear with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 12, 2012)

cutemiauw said:


> Hi ladies,* I think we were more active on the release date thread... although that has died down as well .*
> 
> Ich verstehe Deutsch, Ich lerne, aber Ich bin noch unsicher mit meine schreibe-Deutsch... grammatik und so . Aber vielleicht es ist gut fuer meine uebung
> 
> ...


  	Yes, there was another one, but it probably doesn't matter which one we're posting in.

  	Ja, hier mehr auf Deutsch zu posten ist bestimmt eine gute Übung.  Wir mischen einfach Deutsch und Englisch, und hoffentlich hilft es uns allen unsere Sprachkenntnisse zu verbessern. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ich glaube, die Versandkosten von Sephora nach Deutschland betragen ca 14 Euro, und man kann nur mit Kreditkarte zahlen. Ich habe dort aber noch nie bestellt.


----------



## cutemiauw (Jul 12, 2012)

Gut, dann versuche ich mehr Deutsch zu schreiben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

  	Gah, 14 Euro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Das ist eine lippenstift . Vielleicht wenn ich viele kaufen moechte .
  	Btw, Narscosmetics.eu jetzt hat immer die Versandkostenfrei bestellen ab 60 EUR.


----------



## dorni (Jul 12, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> Ja, das stimmt, so geht es mir auch.
> 
> 
> Yes, there was another one, but it probably doesn't matter which one we're posting in.
> ...


  	Die Versandkosten betragen 13,90 €, Versand erfolgt mit UPS und dauert meistens 2 Tage. Ich bestelle dort auch nur, wenn es eine 20% Rabatt Aktion gibt, ist aber mehrmals im Jahr der Fall. Es lohnt sich besonders bei französichen Herstellern, diese sind bei sephora oft regulär schon günstiger als hier. Paradebeispiel ist Sisley (die Lieblingsmarke meiner Mutter), da spart man richtig. Website mit Rabattcodes: http://www.bon-et-reduction.com/bon-reduction/bon-reduction-sephora.php

  	Cutemiauw:
  	I have the same problems with posting in english, always insecure regarding my grammar. It´s fine, if you post in english. Hope we can give this tread a new life, the release tread seems dead.


----------



## MACina (Jul 13, 2012)

Das ist eine gute Idee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Und sollte uns allen helfen.....

  	Ich habe auch immer Angst,dass ich Fehler mache,wenn ich in Englisch schreibe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Naynadine said:


> Ja, das stimmt, so geht es mir auch.
> 
> 
> Yes, there was another one, but it probably doesn't matter which one we're posting in.
> ...


----------



## cutemiauw (Jul 13, 2012)

Ich muss auch so viele fehler machen, wenn Ich auf Deutsch schreibe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Aber ich weiss schon, die wunderschoenes Specktrettes wurden nicht denken: Ich bin dumm (I know for sure you guys wouldn't think I'm stupid) 

  	I know how frustrating it is though, to not be able to say what you're really want to say, in a way you would like to say it. I think I can't get the nuances of German language yet... And when I want to form complex sentences. Argh. But I do want to try and practice it so I'm happy with the mix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	Dorni: Danke fuer die Rabattcodes! 

  	Btw, does anyone know where we can get Hourglass shadows here?


----------



## MACina (Jul 13, 2012)

Exactly....that is really,really frustrating!

  	For me it is easier to _read_ English....I understand nearly everything but it is hard  to put my thoughts into the right words.




cutemiauw said:


> Ich muss auch so viele fehler machen, wenn Ich auf Deutsch schreibe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 13, 2012)

cutemiauw said:


> Ich muss auch so viele fehler machen, wenn Ich auf Deutsch schreibe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	You should be able to get it at Ludwig Beck (München), you can order by mail or phone. Ab 50 Euro müsste es versandkostenfrei sein. Ich weiss allerdings nicht, ob sich da mittlerweile irgendetwas geändert hat. But since you are in Berlin, there might also be a store that carries Hourglass. Or you can order at Zuneta.
  	I don't own anything from Hourglass yet, but I really would like to get the lipgloss in Fortune and maybe the e/s duo in Dune. The primer sounds great as well.
  	If you find another place to order from, let me know!


----------



## MACina (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh really???
  	I thought that Hourglass was not available here in Germany at all.

	Good to know....thank you Naynadine!

  	Fortune looks very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Do you happen to know the german prices?



Naynadine said:


> You should be able to get it *at Ludwig Beck (München)*, you can order by mail or phone. Ab 50 Euro müsste es versandkostenfrei sein. Ich weiss allerdings nicht, ob sich da mittlerweile irgendetwas geändert hat. But since you are in Berlin, there might also be a store that carries Hourglass. Or you can order at Zuneta.
> I don't own anything from Hourglass yet, but I really would like to get the lipgloss in Fortune and maybe the e/s duo in Dune. The primer sounds great as well.
> If you find another place to order from, let me know!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 13, 2012)

MACina said:


> Good to know....thank you Naynadine!
> Fortune looks very pretty
> 
> 
> ...


  	Nein, die deutschen Preise weiss ich leider nicht. Da kann ich nur schätzen... ein Gloss ca 23-26 Euro, die e/s Duos um 30 Euro würde ich sagen.

  	Ah, hier steht 28 Euro: Cream's Beauty Blog: Hourglass - Suede Eyeshadow Duo

  	Habe mich auch vertan, es war das Suede Duo was mir gefiel, nicht das Dune.
  	Was ich auch richtig toll finde, ist der Siren Gloss. Ich trage zwar kein rot, aber wenn, dann würde ich mir den sofort kaufen.

delicate hummingbird.: Hourglass Extreme Sheen Lipgloss in Siren.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 13, 2012)

It' s alive!!!!  Lol


----------



## MACina (Jul 13, 2012)

Vielen Dank!!!!

  	Oh ja....Siren sieht auch richtig toll aus!



Naynadine said:


> Nein, die deutschen Preise weiss ich leider nicht. Da kann ich nur schätzen... ein Gloss ca 23-26 Euro, die e/s Duos um 30 Euro würde ich sagen.
> 
> Ah, hier steht 28 Euro: Cream's Beauty Blog: Hourglass - Suede Eyeshadow Duo
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Jul 14, 2012)

Hallo an alle! Ich hoffe, Euer WE fängt wunderbar an!

  	Ich habe eine etwas merkwürdige Frage: hat jemand von Euch zufällig ein Glamour-Abo? Ich habe nämlich gestern mein Exemplar im Briefkasten gehabt, die Plastikhülle war zerissen und es sieht so aus, als hätte jemand das Goodie, was auch immer es war, gemopst...
  	Daher wüsste ich gerne, was es überhaupt war, bevor ich bei Glamour anrufe.
  	Ehrlich, die Post ist echt...


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 14, 2012)

Anneri, das ist ja ärgerlich. Ich kann dir leider nicht sagen, was es für ein Goodie gab, da ich kein Abo mehr habe.

  	Wünsche euch auch allen ein schönes WE!


----------



## MACina (Jul 14, 2012)

....was???

  	Das ist ja echt unmoeglich!!!
  	Aber ich kann dir leider auch nicht helfen,da ich kein Abo habe...

  	Wuensche euch auch ein schoenes Wochenende und hoffe,dass ihr nicht solche heftigen Regenguesse habt wie ich hier.



Anneri said:


> Hallo an alle! Ich hoffe, Euer WE fängt wunderbar an!
> 
> Ich habe eine etwas merkwürdige Frage: hat jemand von Euch zufällig ein Glamour-Abo? Ich habe nämlich gestern mein Exemplar im Briefkasten gehabt, die Plastikhülle war zerissen und es sieht so aus, als hätte jemand das Goodie, was auch immer es war, gemopst...
> Daher wüsste ich gerne, was es überhaupt war, bevor ich bei Glamour anrufe.
> Ehrlich, die Post ist echt...


----------



## cutemiauw (Jul 14, 2012)

It currently rains a lot in Berlin and I wanted to go out to a freiluft Kino tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But I hope everyone else is having a good start on their weekend .

  	Thanks for the Hourglass info, Naynadine. I doubt I will order blind from Ludwig Beck. Probably I'm going to just wait until I go to Munich or some shops in Berlin started having them. 

  	I haven't tried the Glamour Abo. Wanted to, but my husband reminded me of that pile of samples I have on the corner *g*


----------



## Anneri (Jul 14, 2012)

Ich war heute in der Stadt, habe festgestellt dass wir im Karstadt einen neuen MAC-Counter bekommen haben! Und außerdem arbeitet meine Lieblings-maccine, die mich 2008 in Stuttgart mit Mac angefixt hat jetzt hier am Counter im douglas! Was mich sehr freut, mich hat nie jemand besser geschminkt.  Und dann bin ich eingeknickt und habe Light Year gekauft...  Heute Abend gucken wir Ice Age 4 in 3D - zum Glück drinnen, Astrid! *g*  Ich mag die glamour irgendwie - nett zum entspannen!


----------



## MACina (Jul 14, 2012)

Same here....we are having very heavy rainfalls again and again!

  	I hope that it will be better soon in Berlin  so that you can enjoy the movie in the Freiluft Kino (open air cinema?).



cutemiauw said:


> *It currently rains a lot in Berlin* and I wanted to go out to a freiluft Kino tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jul 14, 2012)

Ein neuer MAC Counter ist immer gut LOL

  	Das ist ja ein Zufall,dass ausgerechnet deine Lieblings-MACine jetzt wieder ganz in deiner Naehe arbeitet!!!!

  	Viel Freude mit dem Light Year....der ist echt wunderschön!

	Und ich wuensche dir einen schoenen Abend im Kino....ein 3D-Film ist klasse!Bei mir ist das schon zig Jahre her,dass ich mal einen gesehen habe und das war in den Universal Studios in Hollywood.

  	Die Glamour mag ich auch sehr und hole sie mir jeden Monat!



Anneri said:


> Ich mag die glamour irgendwie - nett zum entspannen!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 14, 2012)

Ich hatte letztes Jahr ein Glamour Abo, hatte meine Webmiles dafür eingelöst. Aber ich finde da ist mehr Werbung drin als alles andere. Ich bin irgendwie zu geizig für Zeitschriften, denke dann immer, dass ich mir anstatt ein paar Zeitschriften auch einen Lippenstift kaufen könnte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Das Wetter ist aber auch wirklich mistig... Ins Kino würde ich auch mal wieder gerne, war ich schon länger nicht mehr.

  	Weiß zufällig jemand von euch, wann die Chanel Herbst LE bei uns erhältlich sein wird?


----------



## MACina (Jul 14, 2012)

.....daran habe ich noch nie gedacht!

  	Koennte gar nicht ohne die Zeitschriften....freue mich auf jeden neue Ausgabe.

  	Fuer die Chanel Herbst LE habe ich leider auch noch kein Datum gefunden....



Naynadine said:


> Ich hatte letztes Jahr ein Glamour Abo, hatte meine Webmiles dafür eingelöst. Aber ich finde da ist mehr Werbung drin als alles andere. Ich bin irgendwie zu geizig für Zeitschriften, *denke dann immer, dass ich mir anstatt ein paar Zeitschriften auch einen Lippenstift kaufen könnte.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Jul 14, 2012)

Und was ich gerne wüsste - wann kommen endlich die beiden blauen IdOs zu uns?! Ich hätte die so gerne! Aber im Moment bin ich eh Pleite... *g*  Ich bin Zeitschriften-Junkie. Ich liebe es, durch die modestrecken und die Kosmetik zu blättern. (und ich weiß aus erster hand, dass an sich jede einzelne Seite Werbung ist!). Manchmal kaufe ich mir sogar am Bhf. Eine amerikanische Elle oder englische Glamour. Denn richtig gute Zeitschriften haben wir hier (zumindest bei den Mainstream-Titeln) nicht, finde ich!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 14, 2012)

Anneri said:


> Ich bin Zeitschriften-Junkie. Ich liebe es, durch die modestrecken und die Kosmetik zu blättern. (und ich weiß aus erster hand, dass an sich jede einzelne Seite Werbung ist!). Manchmal kaufe ich mir sogar am Bhf. Eine amerikanische Elle oder englische Glamour. Denn richtig gute Zeitschriften haben wir hier (zumindest bei den Mainstream-Titeln) nicht, finde ich!


  	Ich hatte eigentlich gedacht, dass es die bei uns gar nicht geben wird. Aber ich weiß es nicht...
  	Ich hoffe, dass ich mir nächsten Monat zwei Chanel Lacke leisten kann, und wenn ich Glück habe noch einen Glossimer. Bin froh, wenn die By Request LE bei uns wirklich erst im September oder Oktober kommt.


----------



## MACina (Jul 14, 2012)

Ich auch Anneri!!!

  	Oh ja....wenn ich mal an die amerikanischen Ausgaben komme,lasse ich die mir auch auf keinen Fall entgehen!
	Die lese ich sogar noch lieber.


Anneri said:


> *Ich bin Zeitschriften-Junkie. Ich liebe es, durch die modestrecken und die Kosmetik zu blättern.* (und ich weiß aus erster hand, dass an sich jede einzelne Seite Werbung ist!). Manchmal kaufe ich mir sogar am Bhf. Eine amerikanische Elle oder englische Glamour. Denn richtig gute Zeitschriften haben wir hier (zumindest bei den Mainstream-Titeln) nicht, finde ich!


----------



## MACina (Jul 14, 2012)

Das waere echt schade....


Naynadine said:


> Da kommt man bestimmt nur drauf, wenn man ständig pleite ist so wie ich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Jul 14, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> Da kommt man bestimmt nur drauf, wenn man ständig pleite ist so wie ich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Welche beiden und welchen Glossimer möchtest Du denn, Naynadine?

  	Ich habe außer Caractere nichts im Auge, werde aber sicherlich arm über NARS, By Request und Marilyn...

  	Ich hoffe, dass nächste Woche meine beiden Ruffian Lippies aus den USA kommen! *hüpf*


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 14, 2012)

Anneri said:


> *Welche beiden und welchen Glossimer möchtest Du denn, Naynadine?*
> Ich habe außer Caractere nichts im Auge, werde aber sicherlich arm über NARS, By Request und Marilyn...
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass nächste Woche meine beiden Ruffian Lippies aus den USA kommen! *hüpf*


  	Frenzy und Vertigo, und den Sweet Beige Glossimer.  Müsste online bei Douglas bestellen, deshalb wüsste ich ganz gerne, wann genau sie die Herbst LE bekommen.
  	Ja, Marylin könnte teuer werden... Ich hoffe, dass mir nicht so viel gefallen wird, wenn Swatches auftauchen.
  	Gibt es schon Produktinfos zur NARS Andy Warhol LE? Bin nicht so der NARS Fan, aber die würde mich evtl. auch interessieren.
  	Vielleicht lasse ich die Ruffian aus, wenn sie zu uns kommt. Ich wollte eigentlich den Naked, aber ich möchte auch auf jeden Fall den Mehr l/s, und einen Mattene aus der Style Seeker habe ich auch im Auge, aber zu viele Lippenprodukte will ich auch nicht kaufen. Also mal sehen.


----------



## MACina (Jul 14, 2012)

Bei dem bin ich noch am Ueberlegen...denke,dass das eine super schoene Farbe fuer den Herbst ist.

  	Weiss schon jemand,was alles permanent bleiben wird aus dem Look?



Anneri said:


> Welche beiden und welchen Glossimer möchtest Du denn, Naynadine?
> Ich habe außer* Caractere *nichts im Auge, werde aber sicherlich arm über NARS, By Request und Marilyn...
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass nächste Woche meine beiden Ruffian Lippies aus den USA kommen! *hüpf*


----------



## dorni (Jul 14, 2012)

Hier ist ja richtig was los, toll!!!

  	Auf die blauen IdO's warte ich auch, genauer gesagt auf den dunklen, ist die Kollektion eigentlich nur in Chanel-Boutiquen erhältlich oder auch an anderen Stellen?
  	Da ich aber auch mit der MUFE Black Tango Palette liebäugle, müßte ich mir das eh' noch überlegen. Die Chanel Kollektion wird in meinem Städtchen ohnehin nicht auftauchen und ich möchte die IdO nicht blind kaufen (kein Glitzer für mich), es wird wohl eher Black Tango.

  	NARS, By Request, Electric Cool Eyeshadow und Marylin werden aber auch bei meinem Konto Schäden hinterlassen. Ruffian Red bekomme ich dank Anneri
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ja jetzt schon, bin aber noch an Ruffian Gold interessiert. Die Bilder von RR mit RG als "Topping" sahen einfach zu gut aus.

  	Bei Zeitschriften geht es mir häufig wie Naynadine. Glamour habe ich noch nie gekauft, ich bin wohl einfach zu alt dafür, aber ich kaufe mir hin und wieder eine ELLE, die habe ich schon als Teenie ganz gerne gelesen. Und ja, das ist viel Geld für Werbung, aber hin und wieder muß das sein. Die einzigen Zeitschriften für die ich sonst noch Geld ausgebe sind Spiegel und mare.


----------



## cutemiauw (Jul 15, 2012)

dorni said:


> Hier ist ja richtig was los, toll!!!
> 
> Auf die blauen IdO's warte ich auch, genauer gesagt auf den dunklen, ist die Kollektion eigentlich nur in Chanel-Boutiquen erhältlich oder auch an anderen Stellen?
> Da ich aber auch mit der MUFE Black Tango Palette liebäugle, müßte ich mir das eh' noch überlegen. Die Chanel Kollektion wird in meinem Städtchen ohnehin nicht auftauchen und ich möchte die IdO nicht blind kaufen (kein Glitzer für mich), es wird wohl eher Black Tango.


  	Was sind die blauen IdO's?

  	PS: I will be in Paris and Rome next week, if anyone wants a CP from there, just let me know .


----------



## dorni (Jul 15, 2012)

cutemiauw said:


> Was sind die *blauen IdO's*?


  	IdO = Illusion d'Ombre de Chanel

  	Two blue eyeshadows from the Chanel Haute Couture Summer 2012 show, don't know the exact name of the collection, "Blue something".

  	If you have the possibility to visit the Make Up For Ever store in Paris at 5, rue de la boétie, I wouldn't mind if you could do a CP.


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2012)

I am so glad to hear that you had no rain and could enjoy the movie!


  	Das stimmt...wenn man Zeitschriften (= magazines) mit Themen,die einen interessieren liest,faellt es viel leichter,auch alles zu verstehen!


  	Paris and Rome sound wonderful...enjoy your trip!!!
  	I would really love to visit Paris again...haven`t been there for so many years.



cutemiauw said:


> Yes, open air cinema . *It was thankfully not raining in the afternoon & night!* The rain gods were smiling upon us .  It was a selection of short movies and they are mostly very good! So I'm happy .
> 
> HAHA! Und, was denkst du? Ich habe Ice Age 4 gesehen ohne 3D. Es war sehr lustig . Gefallt mir sehr!
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Jul 15, 2012)

Oooooh, Rome is my favourite city in the world! Enjoy, Astrid! Are you going to both cities on a holiday?
  	Ich mochte Ice Age 4 sehr, Grandma ist natürlich das beste daran. Aber ich war ziemlich sauer, weil uns der Ticketverkäufer falsche Tickets verkauft hatte - wir wollten den Film auf englisch sehen, und dann war er auf Deutsch. Aber die Synchronisation ist nicht soooo schlecht, also war's dann nicht so schlimm.

  	Hier gabs heute zwei Gewitter mit Hagel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Aber ich finds nicht so schlimm, ehrlich gesagt - ich hasse die Hitze, und sowohl in unserer Wohnung als auch in meinem Büro wirds höllisch heiß, und das macht keinen Spaß.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi Mädels, habt ihr schon gesehen? Auf mac-online gibt's die Electric cool e/s! Was dann aber auch heißt, es gibt sie nicht an den Countern. Skipskipspittetyskip! Auch wenn ich sie mal gern angefasst hätte...


----------



## dorni (Jul 20, 2012)

Anneri said:


> Auch wenn ich sie mal gern angefasst hätte...


  	Habe gerade mal nachgeschaut, sie aber nicht gefunden. Kann es sein, das Du die Electric Brights Geschichte meinst? Die Mail hatte ich heute im Postfach, das sind aber nur ausgewählte Farben aus dem Standardsortiment.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 20, 2012)

Ich kann sie auf der Seite auch nicht finden. Möchte aber sowieso keine bestellen.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 20, 2012)

D'oh! *headdesk*  Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!!!  Naynadine, reizt dich der in Taupe nicht? ;-)


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 20, 2012)

Anneri said:


> *Naynadine, reizt dich der in Taupe nicht? ;-)*


  	Doch, sehr! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wäre eigentlich genau mein Beuteschema. Aber ich müsste wirklich sparen, werde die LE deshalb wohl auslassen, auch wenn er sehr schön aussieht.


----------



## cutemiauw (Jul 22, 2012)

Have you guys checked out Lush's Emotional Brilliance? Was there yesterday and I've tried out some products. The color wheel game was kinda nice (although kinda random) and I ended up coming home with a red lippie.  Actually, the texture of the lip stuff was quite nice. I got Entschlossen, somewhat red fuschia color (?). Texture wise I really love it. It's light and lasts all day after eating etc. It looks somewhat matte on me and very evenly applied. Love! The other one I tried, power (red orange metallic), was of a different texture. Color was nice, but it's chunky and somewhat dry.  Tried out the eyeliner too. I like the color but it was too liquid for me.


----------



## dorni (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm not into LUSH anymore, just buying a piece of soap now and then. Used to love the massage bars, but they are so tiny nowadays. My favourite was the Amazonian bar, 200g for 13€, quite reasonable.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 23, 2012)

Geht mir genau so, dorni! Ich war mal ein richtiger lushie (und brauche immer noch das Zeug auf, das sich in der zeit angesammelt hat...) aber inzwischen finde ich alles geradezu lächerlich teuer.  Allerdings benutze ich immer noch die gesichtspflege, einfach weil meine haut gut damit zurechtkommt. Ich habe nun einige Reviews der neuen dekorativen kosmetiklinie gelesen, und alle reviewer haben das gleiche gesagt wie Astrid: die Qualität ist sehr unterschiedlich. Für solche Spielereien find ich's auch wieder zu teuer.


----------



## dorni (Jul 26, 2012)

Ich habe gerade mal eine Bestellung für die Electric Cool Shadows bei einer Freundin aufgegeben. Electroplate und Blacklit sollen es werden, falls sie die Zeit hat und der Store / Counter die Farben vorrätig hat. Bin gespannt wie sie so ankommen, ob sie heil bleiben oder auch verrutschen.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 26, 2012)

Weißt Du, wann sie und wo sie rauskommen? Online, Counter, Store?
  	Berichte auf jeden Fall! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Kann mir übrigens irgendjemand was zu den LEs der L'Oreal Infallibles sagen? Sehe ich das richtig, dass es hier nur das normale Sortiment gibt und keine LEs?


----------



## dorni (Jul 26, 2012)

Soweit ich weiß sind sie bei Nordstrom (USA) und The Bay (Canada) schon raus, ab 2.8. sollten dann die anderen MAC Locations nachziehen. Sie fliegt am 6.8. entweder nach Seattle oder Vancouver, ist Stewardess, ich hoffe ja Seattle, MAC ist in Canada fast genauso teuer wie hierzulande. Ob es klappt hängt auch davon ab, in welche Geschäfte sie kommt, sie hat ja nicht soviel Zeit zum shoppen und soll deswegen nicht alle möglichen Malls abklappern.

  	International soll Electric Cool nur in "selected Locations" und später herauskommen. Ich habe aber keine Informationen ob das nur in Stores (wie Mickey Contractor) oder exclusiv bei wahlweise KaDeWe, Breuniger, Alsterhaus oder Ludwig Beck ist.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 31, 2012)

Weiß jemand, wie das aktuelle Release-Datum für By Request ist? Anfang September?


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 10, 2012)

Anneri said:


> Weiß jemand, wie das aktuelle Release-Datum für By Request ist? Anfang September?


  	Ich weiss es auch nicht genau, meine aber Oktober. Hoffentlich nicht im September, das würde mir so gar nicht ins Budget passen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Ich glaube, im Sep. kommen Styleseeker und Cremesheen&Pearl.


----------



## MACina (Aug 11, 2012)

Aber wir kriegen die LE auf jeden Fall oder?



Naynadine said:


> Ich weiss es auch nicht genau, meine aber Oktober. Hoffentlich nicht im September, das würde mir so gar nicht ins Budget passen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Aug 11, 2012)

Hm, und hat jemand ein Update zu Electric Cool?
  	Wir kriegen BR ganz bestimmt Macina, es gab doch mal dieses Update von Facebook, welche Länder es überhaupt kriegen, und da war Deutschland dabei. Ich muss mir dann irgendwas überlegen - ich kann in meinem Job wirklich nicht ständig die MAC-Seite stalken, damit ich meine Lippies und Mothbrown bekomme!


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 11, 2012)

Ja, BR müssten wir auf jeden Fall kriegen. Bei Ruffian bin ich mir weniger sicher.


----------



## MACina (Aug 11, 2012)

Super,vielen Dank Naynadine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Naynadine said:


> Ja, *BR müssten wir auf jeden Fall kriegen.* Bei Ruffian bin ich mir weniger sicher.


----------



## MACina (Aug 11, 2012)

Das beruhigt mich.....dir auch ganz vielen Dank Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Anneri said:


> Hm, und hat jemand ein Update zu Electric Cool?
> *Wir kriegen BR ganz bestimmt Macina*, es gab doch mal dieses Update von Facebook, welche Länder es überhaupt kriegen, und da war Deutschland dabei. Ich muss mir dann irgendwas überlegen - ich kann in meinem Job wirklich nicht ständig die MAC-Seite stalken, damit ich meine Lippies und Mothbrown bekomme!


----------



## MACina (Aug 11, 2012)

*Anneri*...wie geht es denn deinem Zeh?

  	Ich hoffe,daß du keine Schmerzen mehr hast und alles ganz schnell gut verheilt!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 11, 2012)

Danke dir! Inzwischen kann ich schon fast wieder auftreten - auch wenn ich noch ein wenig humple. Und die Schmerzen gehen auch inzwischen. Auch wenn das internetshopping echt gefährlich ist, wenn man den ganzen Tag daheim ist! *g* Gestern bin ich endlich eingeknickt bin und habe mir einen der YSL Glossy Stains und einen der neuen ETK bestellt, und gerade denke ich über die neuen Guerlain blushes und die Extraits nach... Allerdings habe ich auch heute dringend notwendige Bettwäsche gekauft, und damit ist das Budget eigentlich erschöpft...


----------



## MACina (Aug 11, 2012)

Wie schön,daß es dir schon besser geht!!!

  	Die YSL Glossy Stains sind toll!

  	Welchen ETK hast du denn genommen?Ich habe mir von den neuen die # 25 und die # 27 geholt und finde beide super schön.



Anneri said:


> Danke dir! Inzwischen kann ich schon fast wieder auftreten - auch wenn ich noch ein wenig humple. Und die Schmerzen gehen auch inzwischen. Auch wenn das internetshopping echt gefährlich ist, wenn man den ganzen Tag daheim ist! *g* Gestern bin ich endlich eingeknickt bin und habe mir einen der YSL Glossy Stains und einen der neuen ETK bestellt, und gerade denke ich über die neuen Guerlain blushes und die Extraits nach... Allerdings habe ich auch heute dringend notwendige Bettwäsche gekauft, und damit ist das Budget eigentlich erschöpft...


----------



## Anneri (Aug 11, 2012)

#27. Wobei ich die #28 auch total schön finde!


----------



## MACina (Aug 11, 2012)

Ich finde  die # 24 noch total schön,aber die gibt es leider nicht.

  	Die # 27 ist echt klasse...hoffentlich gefällt sie dir auch so gut!


Anneri said:


> #27. Wobei ich die #28 auch total schön finde!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 11, 2012)

Btw, hat schon jemand die neuen Lancome single e/s ausprobiert? Ich liebäugle ja sehr mit Erika, wenn ich nur wüsste, ob ich mit Epatant und Modern Pewter nicht schon ähnliche Töne habe?


----------



## MACina (Aug 11, 2012)

Ich habe ja leider keine Möglichkeit,die Sachen zu testen.Aber Erika sieht auf den ganzen Swatches echt toll aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Anneri said:


> Btw, hat schon jemand die neuen Lancome single e/s ausprobiert? Ich liebäugle ja sehr mit Erika, wenn ich nur wüsste, ob ich mit Epatant und Modern Pewter nicht schon ähnliche Töne habe?


----------



## dorni (Aug 12, 2012)

Da ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht da und schon geht hier die Post ab
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	BR kann von mir aus auch schon im September kommen, ich war in letzter Zeit recht zurückhaltend. Ich möchte auch nicht so viel, Moxie, Jeté und Moth Brown.
  	Cremesheen & Pearl lasse ich aus und bei Styleseeker stehen nur Camden Chic und Local Wares auf meiner Liste.

  	Falls ich irgendwann noch mal Armani live vor Ort sehe, muß ich mir die Eyes to kill Shadows unbedingt anschauen, habe schon so viel positives gehört.

  	Lancôme ist eine Marke die mich gar nicht reizt, warum auch immer. Dior mag ich aber ebenso wenig, hier ist es allerdings noch ein Trauma aus den 90ern. Die Lippenstifte haben gräßlich gerochen.

  	Ansonsten warte ich noch auf meine Electric Cool Sachen, weiß allerdings noch nicht ob das geklappt hat.


----------



## dorni (Aug 15, 2012)

Habe gerade meine "Bestellung" abgeholt, leider war Electroplate ausverkauft. Blacklit hat den Transport unversehrt überstanden. Konsitenz finde ich leicht kühl auf der Haut, Farbe eher ein Schiefergrau aber die Schimmerpartikel sind gut sichtbar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich glaube das gibt super Smokey Eyes, sollte es die Kollektion nach D schaffen, werde ich mich auf die Jagd nach Electroplate machen.
  	Sonst gabs nur noch die Extended Play Mascara, aber die werde ich erst anbrechen, wenn meine Opulash leer ist, kann noch ein paar Monate dauern.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 19, 2012)

Das hört sich toll an, Dorni! Ich warte ja auch noch auf Superwatt...

  	Darf ich übrigens mal über die Hitze stöhnen?! AAAAAAARGH!
  	Wir wohnen im obersten Stock in ner Altbauwohnung und nächste Woche kommt unser neues Schlafzimmer, das heißt wir sind heute dabei bei 40° das alte Schlafzimmer auszuräumen und abzubauen... *keuch*
  	Grausam. Wirklich grausam.

  	Außerdem habe ich Angst, dass meine Lippies schmelzen. Mein Augenbrauengel ist schon flüssig.

  	Dorni, ich habe übrigens gute Nachrichten für Dich! Freu Dich schonmal auf Ende August! ;-)


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 19, 2012)

Anneri said:


> Das hört sich toll an, Dorni! Ich warte ja auch noch auf Superwatt...
> 
> *Darf ich übrigens mal über die Hitze stöhnen?! AAAAAAARGH!*
> *Wir wohnen im obersten Stock *in ner Altbauwohnung und nächste Woche kommt unser neues Schlafzimmer, das heißt wir sind heute dabei bei 40° das alte Schlafzimmer auszuräumen und abzubauen... *keuch*
> ...


  	Anneri, da reihe ich mich ein. Ich fühle mich hier wie im Backofen. Ich vertrage Hitze gar nicht gut, ich fühle mich bei dieser Wärme immer wie vom Bus überrollt. 
  	Meine Kosmetik, zumindest meine Cremeprodukte, lagere ich im Keller. Die wären hier oben sonst wirklich schon geschmolzen.

  	Ich habe gelesen, dass nächsten Monat bei uns super viele LEs rauskommen sollen - ich hoffe, dass zumindest By Request und Ruffian noch nicht dabei sein werden. Und ich hoffe doch, dass die Pinsel der Face&Body permanent werden.

  	Hat schon jemand die Chanel Herbst LE gesichtet? Ich wundere mich, warum in den Onlineshops noch nichts zu sehen ist.


----------



## MACina (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh...da bin ich wohl wieder mal die Einzige,die sich über die Wärme freut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Mir kann es ja nie warm genug sein....


  	Wie es aussieht,wird der September in der Tat ein sehr "LE-reicher" Monat....da ist es nur gut,daß wenigstens einiges davon
  	im perm bleibt und man sich in den folgenden Monaten auch noch mal etwas kaufen bzw. die Produkte allgemein _nach_kaufen kann.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 19, 2012)

Was wird denn alles kommen? Sind nicht By Request und Marilyn erst im Oktober? *clueless* Hab mal wieder keinen plan... Welche Pinsel meintest du, Naynadine?


----------



## MACina (Aug 19, 2012)

Also _möglich_ sind wohl diese LEs bzw. neuen Produkte:

  	Nail Lacquer
	Haute Naughty Lash Too Black
	Cremesheen + Pearl
	Styleseeker
	Office Hours
	Face and Body
	Viva Glam Nicki Lipgloss
	Prep+Prime Natural Radiance
	Prep+Prime Beauty Balm
	New Accessories
	Pro Lip Palettes
  	Pro Palettes


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 19, 2012)

Anneri said:


> Hab mal wieder keinen plan... *Welche Pinsel meintest du, Naynadine?*


  	Die beiden aus der Face&Body LE:

MAC Face and Body collection « Purity

  	Wenn die limitiert sind lasse ich die wohl aus.


----------



## dorni (Aug 19, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> *Anneri, da reihe ich mich ein. Ich fühle mich hier wie im Backofen. Ich vertrage Hitze gar nicht gut, ich fühle mich bei dieser Wärme immer wie vom Bus überrollt. *
> Meine Kosmetik, zumindest meine Cremeprodukte, lagere ich im Keller. Die wären hier oben sonst wirklich schon geschmolzen.
> 
> Ich habe gelesen, dass nächsten Monat bei uns super viele LEs rauskommen sollen - ich hoffe, dass zumindest By Request und Ruffian noch nicht dabei sein werden. Und ich hoffe doch, dass die Pinsel der Face&Body permanent werden.
> ...


  	Ich hasse die Hitze, alles über 25 Grad ist südeuropäische Verschwendung.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wie ich morgen das Vorstellungsgespräch überleben soll, ist mir noch ein Rätsel, ich muß ca. 50km mit den ÖPNV anreisen. Blazer fällt schon mal flach.

*Anneri*, ich wohne auch unter dem Dach, meine Lippenstifte sollte ich mal zu meinen Creamblend Blushes und CCB's in den Kühlschrank legen.
  	Ich freue mich auf Ende August 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Deiner Freundin geht es dennach etwas besser?

*Naynadine*, die Pinsel finde ich auch klasse, den Preis will ich garnicht wissen.

  	Ich habe ein bißchen den Überblick verloren, was die Kollektionen angeht. Meine Wunschliste hat sich auch schon wieder geändert:

  	- By Request: Jéte, Moth Brown, (Moxie)
  	- Office Hours: Blushes und Eyeshadows klingen gut, da warte ich auf Swatches.
  	- Ruffian: Ruffian Gold
  	- Face & Body: alle pressed pigments
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, na gut, ein paar und die neuen Sculpting Creams die zu meinem Hautton passen.

  	Der Rest interessiert mich zur Zeit nicht wirklich, der Preis für die neuen Paletten ist "fantastisch". Ich werde mir noch zwei alte X15 besorgen, dann habe ich noch Platz für die Lidschatten auf meiner ewigen Wunschliste. Und für alles andere nehme ich MAKE UP FOR EVER's große, magnetische Leerpaletten. Die sind, zumindest im Stammsitz in Paris, richtig günstig, 9€ das Stück.

  	Sephora.fr hat die neue MUFE Kollektion schon im Sortiment, die Palette ruft meinen Namen, für einen Artikel kann ich das Porto aber nicht rechtfertigen. Ach ja, warum gibt's MUFE nicht mehr bei Douglas, da würde sogar ich wieder in einen türkisen Laden gehen.

  	So und jetzt mache ich mir noch einen Frapuccino, mir ist warm!!!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 19, 2012)

Ich schmelze hier gerade... Wir sind eben aus dem wunderbar klimatisierten Kino in diese Sauna heimgekommen - vom Bus überrollt ist gar kein Ausdruck! Viel Glück beim interview morgen, dorni! Ich suche auch wieder...  Ich glaube, morgen gehen meine lippies auch in den kühlschrank, die Armen!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 20, 2012)

MACina said:


> Pro Lip Palettes 		 			Pro Palettes


  	Ich habe heute mit meiner Lieblings-Maccine gesprochen, und die fett markierten sind die, die definitiv im Sept. kommen. Sie meinte, es kommt noch was, war sich aber nicht ganz sicher. Wobei zu beachten ist, dass das ein Counter ist und sie vermutlich davon ausgegangen ist. Also wer weiß, ob noch was online rauskommt?

  	Sie war lustigerweise am meisten begeistert von Office Hours und den PWLs.

  	Naynadine, ich habe übrigens heute in zwei Parfümerien sowohl die Chanel als auch die Dior Autumn LEs gesehen. So lange dauert es also sicher nicht mehr, bis die online gehen. Bei Caractere wäre ich beinahe schwach geworden!


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 20, 2012)

Anneri said:


> Ich habe heute mit meiner Lieblings-Maccine gesprochen, und die fett markierten sind die, die definitiv im Sept. kommen. Sie meinte, es kommt noch was, war sich aber nicht ganz sicher. Wobei zu beachten ist, dass das ein Counter ist und sie vermutlich davon ausgegangen ist. Also wer weiß, ob noch was online rauskommt?
> 
> Sie war lustigerweise am meisten begeistert von Office Hours und den PWLs.
> 
> *Naynadine, ich habe übrigens heute in zwei Parfümerien sowohl die Chanel als auch die Dior Autumn LEs gesehen. So lange dauert es also sicher nicht mehr, bis die online gehen*. Bei Caractere wäre ich beinahe schwach geworden!


  	Bei Douglas ist sie jetzt online. Ich hatte noch einen Gutschein und habe mir Frenzy bestellt. Den Sweet Beige Glossimer hätte ich auch noch gerne, ich hoffe der wird permanent.

  	Danke für die Infos zu den LEs! Puh, Office Hours hattte ich definitiv nicht vor Oktober eingeplant. Im Sept. werde ich davon nichts kaufen können. Da hoffe ich ebenfalls, dass alle Blushes wirklich perm werden. Die e/s interessieren mich nicht so. Von der Cremesheen+Pearl möchte ich einige l/s, aber die müssen auch warten.

  	Dorni, ich hoffe dein Vorstellungsgespräch lief gut.
  	Meine Styleseeker Liste hat sich auch wieder geändert. Bzw bin ich mir mittlerweile unsicher, was ich nehmen soll. Hidden Treasure wollte ich unbedingt, aber jetzt gefällt mir Supercontinental besser. Mal sehen, was es wird, auf keinen Fall mehr als zwei Teile.


----------



## MACina (Aug 20, 2012)

Super....ganz vielen Dank Anneri!

  	Office Hours spricht mich auch am meisten an von den ganzen neuen LEs bzw. Produkten.


Anneri said:


> Ich habe heute mit meiner Lieblings-Maccine gesprochen, und die fett markierten sind die, die definitiv im Sept. kommen. Sie meinte, es kommt noch was, war sich aber nicht ganz sicher. Wobei zu beachten ist, dass das ein Counter ist und sie vermutlich davon ausgegangen ist. Also wer weiß, ob noch was online rauskommt?
> 
> Sie war lustigerweise am meisten begeistert von Office Hours und den PWLs.
> 
> Naynadine, ich habe übrigens heute in zwei Parfümerien sowohl die Chanel als auch die Dior Autumn LEs gesehen. So lange dauert es also sicher nicht mehr, bis die online gehen. Bei Caractere wäre ich beinahe schwach geworden!


----------



## MACina (Aug 20, 2012)

Das hoffe ich auch....bei den e/s gefallen mir nämlich auch ziemlich viele und bei den Blushes alle außer Eternal Sun.


Naynadine said:


> Bei Douglas ist sie jetzt online. Ich hatte noch einen Gutschein und habe mir Frenzy bestellt. Den Sweet Beige Glossimer hätte ich auch noch gerne, ich hoffe der wird permanent.
> 
> Danke für die Infos zu den LEs! Puh, Office Hours hattte ich definitiv nicht vor Oktober eingeplant. Im Sept. werde ich davon nichts kaufen können. *Da hoffe ich ebenfalls, dass alle Blushes wirklich perm werden.* Die e/s interessieren mich nicht so. Von der Cremesheen+Pearl möchte ich einige l/s, aber die müssen auch warten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Aug 20, 2012)

Laut Maccine werden sie perm!


----------



## MACina (Aug 20, 2012)

.....darüber freue ich mich sehr!!!


Anneri said:


> Laut Maccine werden sie perm!


----------



## dorni (Aug 21, 2012)

Anneri said:


> Laut Maccine werden sie perm!


	Erleichterung, dann habe ich doch die Möglichkeit sie mir vor dem Kauf noch anzuschauen, das ist mir einfach lieber.

  	Vorstellungsgespräch war ganz ok, aber bei mehr als 100 Mitbewerbern stehen die Chancen nicht toll. Zum Glück hatte ich auf der Hinfahrt einen klimatisierten Zug, kam also noch ganz frisch an.


----------



## MACina (Aug 21, 2012)

dorni....ich hoffe ganz doll,daß es mit dem Job klappt!!!



dorni said:


> Erleichterung, dann habe ich doch die Möglichkeit sie mir vor dem Kauf noch anzuschauen, das ist mir einfach lieber.
> Vorstellungsgespräch war ganz ok, aber bei mehr als 100 Mitbewerbern stehen die Chancen nicht toll. Zum Glück hatte ich auf der Hinfahrt einen klimatisierten Zug, kam also noch ganz frisch an.


----------



## dorni (Aug 22, 2012)

Anneri said:


> Ich habe heute mit meiner Lieblings-Maccine gesprochen, und die fett markierten sind die, die definitiv im Sept. kommen. Sie meinte, es kommt noch was, war sich aber nicht ganz sicher. Wobei zu beachten ist, dass das ein Counter ist und sie vermutlich davon ausgegangen ist. Also wer weiß, ob noch was online rauskommt?


  	Ich habe gerade im Live-Chat mal nach By Request und Ruffian gefragt. By Request sollen wir nicht bekommen, von Ruffian hatte sie noch nie gehört. Allerdings sollen 2 der Pro Lip Palettes online kommen, Zeitpunkt unbekannt. Schauen wir mal.

  	Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, das wir in Deutschland immer noch die "Stiefkinder" sind.


----------



## MACina (Aug 22, 2012)

Das ist ja schade....dann schafft die LE es wohl doch nicht zu uns.Und für Ruffian sieht es auch nicht gerade "rosig" aus...

  	Vielen Dank für die Info dorni!



dorni said:


> Ich habe gerade im Live-Chat mal nach By Request und Ruffian gefragt. *By Request sollen wir nicht bekommen*, von Ruffian hatte sie noch nie gehört. Allerdings sollen 2 der Pro Lip Palettes online kommen, Zeitpunkt unbekannt. Schauen wir mal.
> 
> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, das wir in Deutschland immer noch die "Stiefkinder" sind.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 22, 2012)

Hm, dass wir By Request nicht bekommen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Es wurde doch auf der MAC Facebookseite selbst gepostet:



  	Quote: 	 		 			M·A·C BY REQUEST – Ihr habt uns gefragt und wir haben geantwortet! Gewonnen haben die Lippenstifte, Candy Yum Yum, Moxie und Rocker. Bait, Cult of Cherry und Flash of Flesh sind eure Lipglass Gewinner und Moth Brown, Guacamole and Jeté die beliebtesten Eye Shadow Farben. In Deutschland ab Oktober exklusiv auf http://bit.ly/MACCosmeticsDE erhältlich. Nur solange der Vorrat reicht.



  	Würde mich deshalb sehr wundern, wenn sich das doch noch geändert hätte.


----------



## MACina (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh je...das ist ja wieder mal Verwirrung!

	Aber dann besteht doch noch Hoffnung....Danke Naynadine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	Ich muss gerade über den Zusatz "Nur solange der Vorrat reicht" lachen.....wahrscheinlich nicht sehr lange!



Naynadine said:


> Hm, dass wir By Request nicht bekommen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Es wurde doch auf der MAC Facebookseite selbst gepostet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dorni (Aug 22, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> Hm, dass wir By Request nicht bekommen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. *Es wurde doch auf der MAC Facebookseite selbst gepostet*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Naynadine, Du hast bestimmt recht, in Anbetracht der Tatsache, das sie nocht nicht einmal von Ruffian gehört hatte und auch nicht wusste, das By Request in den USA schon raus ist, lege ich für diese Aussagen meine Hand nicht ins Feuer. Warum unterrichtet MAC die Mitarbeiter, die den Chat betreuen, nicht gründlicher? Fragen nach den neuen LE's werden vermutlich den größten Teil ausmachen, da erklär mir einer die Strategie von Lauder
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Aber ich würde mich riesig freuen, wenn By Request doch noch käme, ich habe schließlich fleißig gewählt.

  	Für die Pro Lip Palettes werde ich mal meine beste Freundin bemühen, die ist fast jedes WE in Berlin, da muß sie für mich einkaufen.

  	Solange der Vorrat reicht ist wirklich gut
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, im Normalfall heißt das ich bekomme nichts ab, weil ich erst keine Lust habe auf MAC zu warten und dann ist alles weg.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 22, 2012)

Ich schätze mal Candy Yum Yum wird nach 20 min weg sein, oder früher. Ich hoffe ich bekomme Moth Brown ab. Die Pro Lip Paletten interessiere mich zum Glück mal nicht, nur die letzte Spring Palette wäre etwas für mich gewesen.

  	Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen auch nach der Ruffian LE gefragt beim Live Chat, und da hatte man auch schon keine Ahnung. Mir scheint, dass die dort generell von den LEs wenig bis keine Ahnung haben. Vermutlich werden sie darüber wirklich nicht besonders gut informiert.

  	Hat jemand von euch Armani Blushes? Wie ist denn die Textur so, und welche Farbe könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## MACina (Aug 22, 2012)

Meinst du,daß er sich _wirklich_ so lange hält oder daß die "Leider ausverkauft"-Anzeige nach 20 min endlich mal angezeigt wird?

  	Ich glaube,daß MB ähnlich schnell weg sein wird...bei uns vielleicht sogar schneller als CYY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Naynadine said:


> Ich schätze mal *Candy Yum Yum wird nach 20 min weg sein*, oder früher. Ich hoffe ich bekomme Moth Brown ab. Die Pro Lip Paletten interessiere mich zum Glück mal nicht, nur die letzte Spring Palette wäre etwas für mich gewesen.
> 
> Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen auch nach der Ruffian LE gefragt beim Live Chat, und da hatte man auch schon keine Ahnung. Mir scheint, dass die dort generell von den LEs wenig bis keine Ahnung haben. Vermutlich werden sie darüber wirklich nicht besonders gut informiert.
> 
> Hat jemand von euch Armani Blushes? Wie ist denn die Textur so, und welche Farbe könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## dorni (Aug 22, 2012)

MACina said:


> Meinst du,daß er sich _wirklich_ so lange hält oder daß die "Leider ausverkauft"-Anzeige nach 20 min endlich mal angezeigt wird?
> 
> *Ich glaube,daß MB ähnlich schnell weg sein wird*...bei uns vielleicht sogar schneller als CYY


  	Das wäre schade, den möchte ich doch ganz gerne haben. Na ja, wir werden sehen.

  	Mal etwas ganz anderes, was haltet ihr eigentlich von den kolportierten Preisen im Marilyn Thread: $18 +Tax für einen Lippenstift, da wüssen wir hier wohl mit >20€ rechnen. Meine Schmerzgrenze wäre dann erreicht, wie sieht's bei Euch aus?
  	Ich habe nämlich am Wochenende meinen Schminktisch aufgeräumt und dabei einen alten (o.k. steinalten, von 1999) Kassenbon von MAC gefunden, der Preissprung ist z.T. gewaltig.

  	Beispiele: - Eyeshadow Pot 21 DM
  	               - Satin Finish Foundation 39 DM
  	               - Powder Blush 29 DM
  	               - Mascara 19 DM


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 22, 2012)

MACina said:


> Meinst du,daß er sich _wirklich_ so lange hält *oder daß die "Leider ausverkauft"-Anzeige nach 20 min endlich mal angezeigt wird?*
> 
> Ich glaube,daß MB ähnlich schnell weg sein wird...bei uns vielleicht sogar schneller als CYY


  	Eher dass es nach 20 min angezeigt wird. Aber vielleicht wird er schon ausverkauft sein bevor die Seite für die LE ,,offiziell'' sichtbar ist, sondern schon wenn man sie nur über die Sitemap findet. So war es mit anderen beliebten Produkten vergangener LEs ja auch oftmals, soweit ich mich erinnere. 


  	Ah, Tom Ford Blushes, mein wunder Punkt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Es gibt nichts was ich mehr anschmachte. Leider gibt es die ja bei uns in keinem Onlineshop. Die Armani Blushes klingen auch gut, bei Douglas online gibt es zumindest immer Rabattcodes, da schmerzt der Preis etwas weniger.
  	Ich glaube die TF kosten ca. 55 Euro.

  	Ich rechne bei der Marilyn LE auch mit 20 Euro für die l/s. Das ist mir eindeutig zuviel für einen MAC l/s, aber ich möchte sowieso keinen davon. Ich denke, ich nehme nur das Beautypowder und ein Blush.

  	Hach ja, die D-Mark. Die Preise klingen traumhaft.


----------



## MACina (Aug 22, 2012)

Das ist auch sehr gut möglich!
	Auf jeden Fall bin ich mir ziemlich sicher,daß die "Leider ausverkauft"-Anzeige bei dieser LE wieder überfordert sein wird....


  	Ich habe auch ein paar Armani Blushes und mag sie alle sehr!Wie dorni schon sagt....eine sehr feine und "weiche" Textur.

  	Als schöne "geht-immer-Farbe" kann ich die # 10 und die # 2 empfehlen!

	Hier ist ein Reveiw mit Swatches zu # 10 bei innenundaussen:
http://www.innenaussen.com/2011/05/armani-sheer-blush-no-10.html

  	Und hier sind Swatches bei karlasugar...da siehst du auch die # 2:
http://karlasugar.net/2010/04/armani-powder-blush/

  	Ansonsten immer mal bei den LEs schauen...bei der Spring 2012 gab es den Tourmaline Pink Blush.Den liebe ich so sehr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Da hat Karrie Swatches:
http://mackarrie.blogspot.de/2012/02/armani-luce-armani-light-spring.html




Naynadine said:


> Eher dass es nach 20 min angezeigt wird.* Aber vielleicht wird er schon ausverkauft sein bevor die Seite für die LE ,,offiziell'' sichtbar ist, sondern schon wenn man sie nur über die Sitemap findet.* So war es mit anderen beliebten Produkten vergangener LEs ja auch oftmals, soweit ich mich erinnere.
> 
> 
> Ah, Tom Ford Blushes, mein wunder Punkt.
> ...


----------



## MACina (Aug 22, 2012)

Auf die Preise für die Produkte der MM bin ich schon sehr gespannt.Besonders auf die der Eyeshadows!

  	Danke dorni,daß du mal die "alten DM-Preise" gepostet hast....das ist ja echt total interessant!!!


dorni said:


> Das wäre schade, den möchte ich doch ganz gerne haben. Na ja, wir werden sehen.
> 
> Mal etwas ganz anderes, was haltet ihr eigentlich von den kolportierten Preisen im Marilyn Thread: $18 +Tax für einen Lippenstift, da wüssen wir hier wohl mit >20€ rechnen. Meine Schmerzgrenze wäre dann erreicht, wie sieht's bei Euch aus?
> Ich habe nämlich am Wochenende meinen Schminktisch aufgeräumt und dabei einen alten (o.k. steinalten, von 1999) Kassenbon von MAC gefunden, der Preissprung ist z.T. gewaltig.
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Aug 22, 2012)

Das ist ja mal wieder eine schöne Verwirrung, die Mac wegen der LEs anrichtet!  Meine MUAs sind eigentlich immer ganz gut informiert, wenn ich am WE in der Nähe sein sollte, frag ich nochmal nach.   Naynadine, ruf doch mal am KaDeWe Counter an und frag, ob sie TF auch verschicken! Beck macht das schließlich auch mit Mac, also wärs vielleicht einen Versuch Wert?  Ich finde die Preise auch heftig, aber bei Marilyn werde ich vermutlich trotzdem schwach bei einem l/s, blush und b/p...


----------



## dorni (Aug 23, 2012)

Anneri said:


> Ich finde die Preise auch heftig, *aber bei Marilyn werde ich vermutlich trotzdem schwach* bei einem l/s, *blush und b/p..*.


  	Ja, Blush und b/p könnten mich auch reizen, aber bei Lippenstiften muß ich mich zusammenreißen. Ich habe nur noch Platz für einen l/s und der ist ja schon vergeben. Vor Jahren mußte ich viele l/s wegwerfen, weil sie ranzig geworden waren und wenn man auf einen Schlag 10 Chanel Lippies in den Müll wirft, das tut richtig weh. Die von MAC konnte ich ja wenigstens noch für B2M gebrauchen. Nach dieser Aktion habe ich mir vorgenommen, nie mehr als 30 l/s gleichzeitig zu besitzen.

  	Anneri, weißt Du eigentlich ob Kobberger nicht auch Tom Ford führt? Ich weiß, das sie damals die Lippenstifte hatten und diese auch verschickten. Wäre auch noch mal eine Option für Naynadine.


----------



## MACina (Aug 23, 2012)

Ich werde ganz sicher schwach werden....finde die LE viel zu schön 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Anneri said:


> Ich finde die Preise auch heftig, *aber bei Marilyn werde ich vermutlich trotzdem schwach bei einem l/s, blush und b/p...*


----------



## Anneri (Aug 23, 2012)

dorni said:


> Anneri, weißt Du eigentlich ob Kobberger nicht auch Tom Ford führt? Ich weiß, das sie damals die Lippenstifte hatten und diese auch verschickten. Wäre auch noch mal eine Option für Naynadine.


  In Deutschland hat nur das KaDeWe die cosmetics collection. - wobei mein wissensstand vom frühjahr ist (auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass sich das so wahnsinnig schnell ändern wird).  Kobberger hat ein erweitertes Sortiment von TF - die müssten z. B. die Private Blend Düfte haben. Die Lippenstifte damals waren eine Ausnahme (ich glaube, die liefen damals unter der Private Blend Collection, bin mir da aber nicht mehr sicher).


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 23, 2012)

Klar verschickt das KaDeWe. Falls es nicht im OS sondern nur im Store ist, einfach eine Email an [email protected] schicken und los gehts mit der Bestellung. Oder den OS einfach anrufen: +49 (30) 2121-0

  	Ich finde den Service vom KaDeWe sehr gut, zumindest im Vergleich zu anderen deutschen OS.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 23, 2012)

Dass die auch verschicken habe ich auch schon mal gelesen, allerdings kann man da nur mit Kreditkarte zahlen, meine ich, deswegen fällt die Option für mich auch flach. Vielleicht poste ich mal ob jemand ein CP für mich machen kann. Mal Swatches für die Pro Longwear Blushes und hoffentlich auch bald Marylin LE abwarten, damit ich meine nächsten Blushkäufe planen kann. Hoffentlich gefallen mir davon nicht so viele.
  	Ich wundere mich auch, dass es noch keine Carine Roitfeld Swatches gibt, ich dachte die LE kommt auch schon im September. 

  	MACina, danke für die GA Links. Mir gefallen 10 und 5 am besten


----------



## dorni (Aug 23, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> Dass die auch verschicken habe ich auch schon mal gelesen, allerdings kann man da nur mit Kreditkarte zahlen, meine ich, deswegen fällt die Option für mich auch flach. Vielleicht poste ich mal ob *jemand ein CP für mich machen kann*. Mal Swatches für die Pro Longwear Blushes und hoffentlich auch bald Marylin LE abwarten, damit ich meine nächsten Blushkäufe planen kann. Hoffentlich gefallen mir davon nicht so viele.
> Ich wundere mich auch, dass es noch keine Carine Roitfeld Swatches gibt, ich dachte die LE kommt auch schon im September.
> 
> MACina, danke für die GA Links. Mir gefallen 10 und 5 am besten


  	Meine beste Freundin ist fast jedes WE in Berlin, Naynadine. Sie wäre höchstwahrscheinlich bereit, für Dich im KaDeWe einzukaufen. Falls Du Interesse hast, dann sag mir einfach Bescheid.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 23, 2012)

dorni said:


> Meine beste Freundin ist fast jedes WE in Berlin, Naynadine. Sie wäre höchstwahrscheinlich bereit, für Dich im KaDeWe einzukaufen. Falls Du Interesse hast, dann sag mir einfach Bescheid.


  	Vielen Dank, ich werde mich dann melden!


----------



## MACina (Aug 25, 2012)

Laut Alsterhaus Hamburg wird es die Carine Roitfeld im Oktober in den 3 Karstadt Premiumhäusern (Alsterhaus,KaDeWe und
  	Oberpollinger) geben.

  	Ich habe mal gefragt,weil es dort ja exklusiv auch die MW2 gab und dieses Mal haben wir anscheinend sogar das Glück,daß es die
  	LE an drei Orten gibt.


----------



## dorni (Aug 25, 2012)

Na super, dann werde ich wohl im KaDeWe blind ordern müssen, dieses Exklusiv-Getue nervt mich ein bißchen. Aber die Sucht ist ja manchmal stärker.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 25, 2012)

Skipskipskippedyskip!

  	Dieses Exklusiv-Getue nervt mich nicht nur ein BISSCHEN!
  	Zum Glück habe ich mich noch nicht wirklich mit der LE beschäftigt, daher will ich bisher noch nicht - und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## cutemiauw (Aug 29, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> Vielen Dank, ich werde mich dann melden!


  	Oder bei mir, weil ich wohne nur 15 minuten zum KaDeWe . 

  	Wie geht euch alles?
  	August ist ein verruckter monat bei mir. Urlaub mit der in laws, besucher, partys,... Ich war in Paris aber nicht so viele cosmetics kaufen... die Geld fast alles weg fuer essen .


----------



## Anneri (Sep 3, 2012)

Astrid, erzähl doch noch ein bisschen über Paris! Wie war's?  Als ich heute am Counter war, hat mir die Maccine erzählt, dass Office Hours Mitte September rauskommt. Finde ich auch ganz gut, dass so nicht alles auf einmal kommt!  Hat schon jemand Infos zu By Request? Ich bin hier so verwöhnt mit Countern, dass ich nie online stalken muss. Ich fürchte, dabei bin ich echter newbie...


----------



## cutemiauw (Sep 4, 2012)

Paris was great, but it was really overly crowded!!! I don't recommend going in the height of summer... I already did the more touristy parts on my previous trips, so this time I'm starting on places less popular this time. Didn't do much shopping, except I found a discount pharmacy for skin care and stuff!! It's like 10-20% cheaper there... if any of you go to Paris, I'll give you the address . 
  	I was also hoping NARS is out with their fall collection, but it's not on Sephora yet... so I have yet to get anything from the fall collection. Somehow got really busy after the trip... I think I even miss some collections already *sigh*.
  	Versailles was nice, but we went there when it's really hot. I didn't know the garden has no shades! So it wasn't really pleasant there for me. It was really pretty though, but I was already melting away from the heat... it was around 30 degrees that day. Phew!

  	Oh and I almost had my phone stolen... But somehow I might have a good karma in this world, I managed to get it back! (if you'd like to read the story, come over to my blog - not trying to promote, it's just a longish story to tell ).

  	I think I already saw the MAC fall collection in stores last time I went to Kaufhof...


----------



## dorni (Sep 4, 2012)

Hat jemand was von den neuen Kollektionen gekauft?

  	Ich war heute spontan mit einer Kollegin unterwegs, leider gab es Office Hours noch nicht, Styleseeker und Face & Body (nur im Store) waren aber draußen.

  	Face & Body hat mir sehr gut gefallen, ich habe mir zwei Pressed Pigments (Day Gleam und Deeply Dashing) und eine Pro Sculpting Cream (Coffee Walnut) mitgenommen, der dickste Batzen war allerdings der 163 Pinsel, er ist aber wirklich ganz toll. Weich und dicht.

  	Ansonsten gab es noch Studio Finish Concealer, MES Smutty Green, Travel Size Cleanse Off Oil Tranquil und Lipstick in Amorous (B2M). Da meine Kollegin im Douglas gut eingekauft hat, bekam ich noch ein Geschenk aus der Bring-a-Friend-Tüte, Naval Blue Pigment aus der Chen Man Kollektion. Gut das ich mir das nicht, wie ursprünglich geplant, damals gekauft habe.

  	So, es ist mal wieder passiert:


----------



## dorni (Oct 2, 2012)

Nachdem dieser Thread im letzten Monat ja völlig stagniert ist, versuche ich mal eine Wiederbelebung:

  	Mac & Marilyn, mein allererster LE Onlinekauf. Ich hoffe mal, das meine Bestellung erfüllt wird, da ich meine Produkte über die Site Map bestellt habe. Leider sind die By Request Eyeshadows noch nicht online. Für mich gab es aus der Marilyn Kollektion nur The Perfect Cheek, für eine Kollegin habe ich noch Scarlett Ibis und Charmed I'm Sure bestellt. Desweiteren Moxie aus der By Request. Ansonsten warte ich auf die Holiday LE, genauer auf die EDe/s, Khol Power Pencils und die Fluidlines.

  	Wie sieht's bei euch aus, habt ihr etwas gekauft?


----------



## Anneri (Oct 5, 2012)

Hallöchen an alle deutschen (oder in Deutschland lebenden) Specktrettes (I miss you, Astrid!!!)!

  	Ich glaube, die letzten Tage waren alle damit beschäftigt, ihre Wunschprodukte von MM und BR zu ergattern. Ich bin ja in der glücklichen Situation, dass ich einen Store und zwei Counter in der Stadt habe, und normalerweise nicht wirklich das Problem habe, an ein bestimmtes Produkt zu kommen. Bei BR musste ich nun in den sauren Apfel beißen, und a) ich hätte es ohne Naynadine nie geschafft und b) Hochachtung für diejenigen, die das ständig machen, ich fands unglaublich stressig und hätte es nie machen können, wäre ich momentan nicht sowieso zuhause. BR war das irrsinnigste, was ich je gesehen habe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ich musste meinen Job kündigen und habe von Styleseeker nur HT und RtR gekauft, bei Marilyn habe ich nochmal zugeschlagen und LG, beide Blushes und den BP gekauft. Der zweite Blush war eigentlich nicht geplant, aber Ihr wisst ja alle, wie das so passiert...

  	Auf Glamour Daze freue ich mich sehr, besonders auf die EDES in lila, taupe und schwarz, ebenso auf die Fluidlines. Und wer weiß, vielleicht ist auch ein kleines Chanel quad aus der Holiday LE als Weihnachtsgeschenk drin? Ich muss mal meinem Freund was nettes kochen, ihn ein bisschen verwöhnen und dann auf die Homepage zeigen, lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ansonsten habe ich angefangen Sport zu machen und sterbe an Muskelkater... aber einen Ausgleich brauchts definitiv zum zuhause rumsitzen! 

  	Wie gehts euch allen so?


----------



## dorni (Oct 5, 2012)

Stimmt, Astrid vermisse ich auch.

  	Als ich bestellt hatte, waren die BR Eyeshadows noch nicht online, heute komme ich nach Hause und sie sind da, aber Moth Brown war schon weg. Aus Trotz habe ich dann auch auf Jété verzichtet. Moxie habe ich schon am Dienstag mitbestellt, da gab es ihn noch für 15€. Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob alles kommt, noch ist meine Bestellung nicht verschickt.

  	Ich hatte noch ein seltsames Erlebnis mit L'Artisan Parfumeur's Online-Shop. Ich hatte vor ca. 3 Wochen eine Bestellung aufgegeben, nichts mehr gehört, auf Nachfrage bot am mir an die Bestellung zu stornieren. Das habe ich dann auch getan, Stornierung wurde bestätigt und heute kommt ein Päckchen an, welches 2/3 meiner Bestellung enthält, aber keine Rechnung nur einen Lieferschein.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Na, ja, ich warte mal ab, ob ich noch eine Rechnung bekomme.

  	Anneri, das Du Deinen Job kündigen musstest ist ja schade. Du warst dort recht unzufrieden, oder erinnere ich das falsch? Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach etwas besserem, leider noch nicht fündig geworden. Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, das Du Deinen Wunschjob findest.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi dorni, ja genau - jeden Morgen unglücklich zur Arbeit gehen ist nicht gut, und dann habe ich die Konsequenzen gezogen und bin jetzt auf der Suche nach etwas neuem. Drücke Dir auch die Daumen!

  	Ist Deine Bestellung inzwischen angekommen? Meine nicht. *grummel*

  	Was hast Du bei L'Artisan Parfumeur bestellt? Erzähl mal! Ich bin großer Parfum-Geek und finds immer schade, dass dieses Thema auf Specktra ein wenig zu kurz kommt.


----------



## dorni (Oct 9, 2012)

Meine MAC Bestellung läßt immer noch auf sich warten, ich habe gestern beim Kundenservice angerufen. Es hieß, es gäbe technische Probleme und meine Bestellung müßte diese Woche auf jeden Fall bei mir eintreffen. Wir werden sehen.

  	L'Artisan Parfumeur war eine Geschichte für sich. Ich hatte mich in Ihrem Sale ein wenig ausgetobt und Navegar (100ml für 38€ anstatt 95€), Mandarine (100ml für 28€ anstatt 85€) und Coeur de Vétiver Sacré (50ml für 28€ anstatt 75€) bestellt. Leider fehlt Navegar und Mandarine, den ich blind bestellt hatte, riecht bei mir nicht gut. Kopfnote ist toll, dann entwickelt sich auf meiner Haut ein etwas unschöner Duft, könnte das Frangipani sein. Wie die meisten L'Artisan Düfte ist er schnell verflogen und man müßte nachsprühen. Ich habe nun den Entschluß gefaßt, derartige "Nischen-Düfte" nicht mehr zu kaufen, ohne sie vorher ausgiebig auf meiner Haut getestet zu haben. Das sind nun mal Produkte, die stark mit der Hautchemie wechselwirken, kein Vergleich zu den Massenprodukten, die fast immer gleich riechen.

  	Bei meinem nächsten Frankfurt Besuch, muß ich mal Albrecht und Kobberger heimsuchen, ich will noch ein paar L'Artisan Parfumeur und vor allem Montale Düfte testen. Mein absoluter Parfumtraum wäre ein Besuch in den Salons du Palais Royale Shiseido in Paris, natürlich mit genügend Taschengeld.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 12, 2012)

Mein Päckchen ist heute gekommen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Mit allem drin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Allerdings ganz komisch: ich habe auf Rechnung bestellt, und im Päckchen ist der Lieferschein und der Retourschein, aber beim besten Willen keine Rechnung. Als Mail ist auch nichts gekommen. Huh?! Bin etwas irritiert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wie soll ich mir denn nun die Bankverbindung aus den Rippen leiern? Telepathie?

  	Naja. Zumindest ist es da! 

  	dorni: Wenn Du Albrecht und Kobberger unsicher machst, dann nimmst Du mich aber mit, oder? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich liebe Albrecht, und die zweite Kobberger-Filiale ist geradezu vor meiner Haustür - Du kannst Dir die Versuchung vorstellen! 

  	Mein Lieblingsparfum zur Zeit ist L'Eau d'Hiver von der Editions de Parfums Frederic Malle - da würde ich in Paris auch mal gerne einkaufen gehen! Oder bei Uncle Serge...


----------



## dorni (Oct 12, 2012)

Anneri: Was Kobberger und Albrecht angeht, super Idee. Wenn ich wieder nach Frankfurt komme würde ich mich vorher bei Dir melden, dann hätte ich mal jemanden dabei, der meine Leidenschaft für den ganzen Kram teilt.

  	Mein Päckchen hat MAC noch nicht mal weggeschickt, ich bin ja gespannt wann es auftaucht und ob es vollständig ist.


----------



## dorni (Oct 22, 2012)

Nach fast 3 Wochen habe ich heute mein Päckchen von MAC erhalten. Vielleicht sollte MAC sich für seinen Online Shop einen neuen Dienstleister suchen, da scheint vieles verbesserungsfähig zu sein. Allerdings war der DHL-Mitarbeiter auch vom Feinsten. Eigentlich hätte das Paket schon am Donnerstag bei mir sein können, aber er hat sowohl am Donnerstag, als auch am Freitag die Zustellung abgebrochen.

  	Immerhin war alles dabei, The Perfect Cheek macht seinem Namen bei mir alle Ehre.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 22, 2012)

Es wundert einen schon, dass MAC überhaupt noch Geschäfte macht bei dem Service.

  	Ich liebe TPC auch, besonders mit einen bisschen Legendary on top!


----------



## dorni (Oct 24, 2012)

Falls jemand Interesse hat, Ich hätte zwei Lippenstifte aus der Marilyn Monroe LE übrig. Charmed I'm Sure und Scarlet Ibis, ich hatte sie für meine Kollegin mitbestellt. Allerdings hat sie es vor zehn Tagen geschafft, fristlos entlassen zu werden und kann/will die Lippies nicht mehr bezahlen. Sie sind selbstverständlich unbenutzt und in OVP.


----------



## MACina (Oct 25, 2012)

dorni...das kenne ich hier bei mir auch nur zu gut!

  	Aber es freut mich,daß du nun doch noch alles bekommen hast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





dorni said:


> Nach fast 3 Wochen habe ich heute mein Päckchen von MAC erhalten. Vielleicht sollte MAC sich für seinen Online Shop einen neuen Dienstleister suchen, da scheint vieles verbesserungsfähig zu sein. Allerdings war der DHL-Mitarbeiter auch vom Feinsten. Eigentlich hätte das Paket schon am Donnerstag bei mir sein können,* aber er hat sowohl am Donnerstag, als auch am Freitag die Zustellung abgebrochen.*
> 
> Immerhin war alles dabei, The Perfect Cheek macht seinem Namen bei mir alle Ehre.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 29, 2012)

Ich war heute zufällig beim Breuninger in Stuttgart mit der Hoffnung, die Chanel Weihnachts-Kollektion zu sehen, aber nada. Frühestens in einer Woche.
  	Wer eine Breuninger-Card hat, kann ab drei Teilen allerdings telefonisch portofrei bestellen. Ich war erleichtert zu sehen, dass die Guerlain holiday LE in person mir nicht so gefallen hat. Dafür habe ich mir endlich drei Burberry pieces zugelegt und nun muss ich den Gürtel für Glamour Daze echt enger schnallen! (Und Chanel eher in den USA kaufen...)

  	Außerdem hatten sie bei Chanel eine neue Kollektion ausgestellt, nämlich Versailles de Chanel. http://blog.freepeople.com/2012/05/makeup-monday-chanel-resort-2013/
  	Dazu gabs einen ziemlich eindrücklichen Highlighter - sehr golden.


----------



## dorni (Oct 30, 2012)

Ich war ja scharf auf CHANEL Notorious, aber CHANEL behandelt uns hier etwas stiefmütterlich, kein Notorious für Deutschland. Ich habe für mich beschlossen, kein CHANEL mehr, dabei war das früher meine Lieblingsmarke.

  	Anneri, was hast Du Dir schönes von Burberry gekauft?

  	Da ich bei Glamourdaze nicht vor Ort sein kann und auch keine Zeit habe die Website zu bewachen, habe ich mich dazu entschieden im Pro-Store in Köln zu bestellen, d.h. ich muß am Freitag dort anrufen und meine Bestellung aufgeben. Bin mal gespannt, ob das klappt. Vorteil ist, ich kann mir ein paar Sachen aus den Pro-Sortiment dazubestellen, dann ist es auch Portofrei.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 30, 2012)

dorni, gibts eine Mindestbestellsumme für portofreie Bestellungen beim pro store? Ich hoffe ja, dass hier sowas passiert wie in den USA - ich möchte auch pro stuff über die website bestellen können!

  	Ich habe von Burberry ein blush gekauft (Cameo) und zwei e/s: Rosewood und Midnight Brown. Ich bin mit allem wirklich sehr zufrieden.

  	Chanel in Deutschland ist ein Witz. Ehrlich.


----------



## dorni (Oct 30, 2012)

Mindestbestellsumme waren bisher 100€, genauer gesagt, so war es bei meiner letzten Bestellung im Frühjahr. Darunter fallen ca. 7€ Portokosten an. Desweiteren musst Du eine Kreditkarte haben und willens sein die Daten über das Telefon durchzugeben.

  	Die Pro Produkte über die normale Homepage bestellen zu können wäre toll, obwohl es auch schon gut wäre, wenn man auf der macpro seite wieder alle Produkte und Preise sehen könnte, wie früher.

  	Die Burberry Sachen klingen toll, ich glaube Burberry ist eine der Firmen, die fantastische Alltagsfarben machen. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 1, 2012)

Gestern habe ich noch irgendwo die Frage nach den Preisen hier gesehen: Ich komme gerade vom Counter und kann zumindest die Preise der Dinge, die ich gekauft habe, mitteilen: (Alles abartig teuer, muss man sagen)
  	f/l 20€, blush 24€, edes 22€ und Lack 15€.
  	Da möchte man sich schon fragen, warum man so ein Depp ist und das mitmacht... ;-)

  	Ich habe mich direkt über die Größe der Edes beschwert und hatte ein ganz nettes Gespräch mit dem SA darüber, dass die Großen im Frühjahr wohl auch nicht so gut ankamen. Ich habe dann zum Abschluss gemeint, dass ich sie eh nicht aufgebraucht bekomme, egal wie groß, und da stand so ein Blondinchen neben uns, die dann ganz stolz piepste 'also ich schon!' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Vor 5 Jahren habe ich auch noch Dinge aufgebraucht... Außer Foundation, Concealer und Mascara!


----------



## MACina (Nov 1, 2012)

....oh ha,das ist ja noch mehr als erwartet!



Anneri said:


> Gestern habe ich noch irgendwo die Frage nach den Preisen hier gesehen: Ich komme gerade vom Counter und kann zumindest die Preise der Dinge, die ich gekauft habe, mitteilen: (Alles abartig teuer, muss man sagen)
> f/l 20€, blush 24€, *edes 22€* und Lack 15€.
> Da möchte man sich schon fragen, warum man so ein Depp ist und das mitmacht... ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## dorni (Nov 1, 2012)

Anneri said:


> Gestern habe ich noch irgendwo die Frage nach den Preisen hier gesehen: Ich komme gerade vom Counter und kann zumindest die Preise der Dinge, die ich gekauft habe, mitteilen: (Alles abartig teuer, muss man sagen)
> f/l 20€, blush 24€, *edes 22€* und Lack 15€.
> Da möchte man sich schon fragen, warum man so ein Depp ist und *das mitmacht*... ;-)


  	Danke Anneri, da enthält meine Liste doch glatt nur noch einen EDES und nur noch einen Khol Power Pencil. Was die EDES angeht: 1,3g für 22€, damit ist das High End Preisegment erreicht. Dann werde ich meine Bestellung um ein paar Pro Pigmente erweitern.

  	Was das verbrauchen angeht, die meisten meiner Lidschatten haben nur minimale Dellen. Ausnahmen sind Brule und Omega, die verwende ich aber auch bei fast jedem Makeup. Ganz peinlich wird es bei meinen Mineralize e/s: Young Punk, Smutty Green, Gilt by Association, My Dark Magic und Smoked Ruby, alle nur geswatched. Aber ich liebe den Anblick.
  	Das Blondinchen ist definitiv noch in der Kreisliga.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 1, 2012)

dorni said:


> Danke Anneri, da enthält meine Liste doch glatt nur noch einen EDES und nur noch einen Khol Power Pencil. Was die EDES angeht: 1,3g für 22€, damit ist das High End Preisegment erreicht. Dann werde ich meine Bestellung um ein paar Pro Pigmente erweitern.
> 
> Was das verbrauchen angeht, die meisten meiner Lidschatten haben nur minimale Dellen. Ausnahmen sind Brule und Omega, die verwende ich aber auch bei fast jedem Makeup. Ganz peinlich wird es bei meinen Mineralize e/s: Young Punk, Smutty Green, Gilt by Association, My Dark Magic und Smoked Ruby, alle nur geswatched. Aber ich liebe den Anblick.
> *Das Blondinchen ist definitiv noch in der Kreisliga*.








  	Und ich kann Deine Peinlichkeiten toppen: ich habe neulich einen Blush gefunden, von dem ich vorher Stein und Bein geschworen hätte, dass ich ihn nicht besitze. Tja, und da war er dann...


----------



## MACina (Nov 1, 2012)

.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> Und ich kann Deine Peinlichkeiten toppen: ich habe neulich einen Blush gefunden, von dem ich vorher Stein und Bein geschworen hätte, *dass ich ihn nicht besitze. Tja, und da war er dann...*


----------



## MACina (Nov 1, 2012)

Ich bin auch sehr erstaunt,daß die kleineren EDES sogar _mehr_ kosten als die großen der ED Collection!



dorni said:


> Danke Anneri, da enthält meine Liste doch glatt nur noch einen EDES und nur noch einen Khol Power Pencil. Was die EDES angeht: *1,3g für 22€*, damit ist das High End Preisegment erreicht. Dann werde ich meine Bestellung um ein paar Pro Pigmente erweitern.
> 
> Was das verbrauchen angeht, die meisten meiner Lidschatten haben nur minimale Dellen. Ausnahmen sind Brule und Omega, die verwende ich aber auch bei fast jedem Makeup. Ganz peinlich wird es bei meinen Mineralize e/s: Young Punk, Smutty Green, Gilt by Association, My Dark Magic und Smoked Ruby, alle nur geswatched. Aber ich liebe den Anblick.
> Das Blondinchen ist definitiv noch in der Kreisliga.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 1, 2012)

MACina said:


> Ich bin auch sehr erstaunt,daß die kleineren EDES sogar _mehr_ kosten als die großen der ED Collection!


	Bei den Preisen bin ich wirklich froh, dass mich nur der eine richtig angemacht hat.

  	Aber Du vergisst, Macina, dass wir ja mehr wegen dem special SPECIAL awesome packaging bezahlen!


----------



## MACina (Nov 1, 2012)

Ach ja....natürlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Die allgemeine Preiserhöhung ist ja nun auch "durch" und die e/s-Refills kosten im Online-Shop jetzt 14,50 €!



Anneri said:


> Bei den Preisen bin ich wirklich froh, dass mich nur der eine richtig angemacht hat.
> Aber Du vergisst, Macina, dass wir ja *mehr wegen dem special SPECIAL awesome packaging bezahlen!*


----------



## dorni (Nov 1, 2012)

MACina said:


> Ach ja....natürlich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Diesmal haben sie gleich um einen ganzen Euro erhöht?! Ich glaube es einfach nicht, so langsam wird MAC mir unsympatisch, es macht sich das Gefühl breit gemolken zu werden. Make Up For Ever Refills kosten 13,50€ und enthalten 2,5g. Die matten Farben sind fantastisch.
  	Die Refills, die noch auf meiner Wunschliste stehen, werde ich mir aus den USA mitbringen lassen. Zum Glück ist eine Bekannte von mir beruflich regelmäßig dort, sie kauft netterweise für mich ein.


----------



## dorni (Nov 1, 2012)

Und gerade entdeckt: Paint Pot von *21€* auf *23€* erhöht.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow!

  	Aber ich machs ähnlich wie Du, dorni: Ich kaufe meine Sachen (zumindest aus dem perm Sortiment) generell im Ausland, präferiert in den USA.


----------



## MACina (Nov 1, 2012)

....das habe ich noch gar nicht gesehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





dorni said:


> Und gerade entdeckt: Paint Pot von *21€* auf *23€* erhöht.


----------



## dorni (Nov 2, 2012)

So, ich habe heute meine Mail-Order im Pro Store im Köln aufgegeben.

  	Khol Power Pencil in Raven, EDES in Round Midnight, f/l in Catch My Eye und aus dem permanenten Sortiment noch Emerald Green und Heritage Rouge Pigments, sowie Face & Body in White. Ich bin schon wieder zu blaß für N1.

  	Da ich einen 30% Rabatt-Gutschein von hqhair.com hatte, der ausnahmsweise auch für NARS galt, habe ich dort noch Underworld Eyeshadow Duo und Cactus Flower Creamblush bestellt.

  	Und nun Kaufverbot bis Weihnachten!!!


----------



## MACina (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh,da bekommst du aber schöne Sachen dorni!

  	Ich brauche auch bald Nachschub von der F&B White....meine ist fast leer!
  	Hatte mir auch die Illamasqua RF105 besorgt,aber die gefällt mir zum Mischen nicht besonders gut.Sie macht die Foundi irgendwie "trocken" und das Ergebnis sieht nicht so natürlich aus wie mit der F&B.Auch ist es mit der RF schwieriger den richtigen Farbton zu treffen.
  	Die F&B ist einfach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






dorni said:


> So, ich habe heute meine Mail-Order im Pro Store im Köln aufgegeben.
> 
> *Khol Power Pencil in Raven, EDES in Round Midnight, f/l in Catch My Eye und aus dem permanenten Sortiment noch Emerald Green und Heritage Rouge Pigments, sowie Face & Body in White.* Ich bin schon wieder zu blaß für N1.
> 
> ...


----------



## dorni (Nov 3, 2012)

MACina said:


> Oh,da bekommst du aber schöne Sachen dorni!
> 
> Ich brauche auch bald Nachschub von der F&B White....meine ist fast leer!
> Hatte mir auch die* Illamasqua RF105 besorgt*,aber die gefällt mir zum Mischen nicht besonders gut.Sie macht die Foundi irgendwie "trocken" und das Ergebnis sieht nicht so natürlich aus wie mit der F&B.Auch ist es mit der RF schwieriger den richtigen Farbton zu treffen.
> Die F&B ist einfach


  	Ich freue mich auch schon riesig auf mein Päckchen. Raven ist eine meiner Lieblingsfarben, ich habe blaugrüne Augen, damit kommt das Grün besser zur Geltung und die Pigmente stehen schon ewig auf meiner Pro-Wunschliste.

  	Das ist meine erste F & B in white, ich bin mal gespannt. Da ich die F & B in N1 ganz gut fand und weiter benutzen wollte habe ich mich für die weiße Version davon entschieden. Ich hatte ja an der weißen Skinbase von Illamasqua Interesse, die SB in 06 ist einer meiner Foundtionlieblinge, aber irgendwie konnte ich mich nicht zu einer Bestellung durchringen. Die RF soll recht eigenwillig sein, nicht jedermanns Sache. Kennst Du die Full Coverage von MAC? Die gibt es auch in weiß, erschien mir aber zum Mischen zu kompliziert.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 3, 2012)

Kann man die F&B eigentlich auch in weiß in der kleinen Größe bekommen? Ich habe hier eine Studio Sculpt in NC20, die viel zu dunkel ist. Als ich die gekauft habe, muss ich wirklich braun gewesen sein!

  	Und wie mischt ihr? Portionsweise? Oder mischt ihr alles zusammen in einer weiteren Flasche?


----------



## MACina (Nov 3, 2012)

Ja,aber nicht die weiße.Ich hatte sie mal in W10,bin aber gar nicht damit zurechtgekommen.
  	Fand sie zu "fest" und "pastig" und meine recht trockene Haut mochte sie auch nicht.
  	Zum Mischen kann ich sie mir gar nicht vorstellen.


dorni said:


> Ich freue mich auch schon riesig auf mein Päckchen. Raven ist eine meiner Lieblingsfarben, ich habe blaugrüne Augen, damit kommt das Grün besser zur Geltung und die Pigmente stehen schon ewig auf meiner Pro-Wunschliste.
> 
> Das ist meine erste F & B in white, ich bin mal gespannt. Da ich die F & B in N1 ganz gut fand und weiter benutzen wollte habe ich mich für die weiße Version davon entschieden. Ich hatte ja an der weißen Skinbase von Illamasqua Interesse, die SB in 06 ist einer meiner Foundtionlieblinge, aber irgendwie konnte ich mich nicht zu einer Bestellung durchringen. Die RF soll recht eigenwillig sein, nicht jedermanns Sache. *Kennst Du die Full Coverage von MAC?* Die gibt es auch in weiß, erschien mir aber zum Mischen zu kompliziert.


----------



## MACina (Nov 3, 2012)

So weit ich weiß,leider nicht.

  	Ich mische mir immer nur das,was ich dann auch direkt brauche.
  	Ich wollte das mit einer Travel Bottle immer mal probieren,aber irgendwie habe ich Sorge,daß ich bei einer größeren
  	Menge den Farbton nicht hinkriege 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> *Kann man die F&B eigentlich auch in weiß in der kleinen Größe bekommen?* Ich habe hier eine Studio Sculpt in NC20, die viel zu dunkel ist. Als ich die gekauft habe, muss ich wirklich braun gewesen sein!
> 
> Und wie mischt ihr? Portionsweise? Oder mischt ihr alles zusammen in einer weiteren Flasche?


----------



## dorni (Nov 5, 2012)

Anneri: Wenn Du magst, dann kann ich Dir etwas von meiner F & B zum probieren abfüllen.


----------



## dorni (Nov 6, 2012)

Mein Päckchen von MAC-Pro ist da
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ich hatte recht, ab 100€ Bestellwert fallen keine Versandkosten an. Leider war Emerald Green ausverkauft, alles andere habe ich bekommen. Ich muß sagen, daß ich nach dieser Erfahrung nun bevorzugt im Pro-Store und nicht mehr auf der Website bestellen werde.

  	Die EDES sind erschreckend klein, mein Favorit ist f/l Catch my Eye
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, nicht so sehr als Eyeliner, aber ein fantastischer grau-mauve Lidschatten mit rosé-goldenem Schimmer. Ich überlege gerade ob ich versuchen sollte, ein BU zu bekommen.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 7, 2012)

Sag mal dorni, mit welchem Pinsel trägst Du die f/l als Base auf? Bei meinen Versuchen wurde es ziemlich patchy.

  	Ich will jetzt auch einen Online-Shop, bei dem man pro-Produkte sehen kann, so wie in Amerika! *mitdemFußaufstampf*


----------



## dorni (Nov 7, 2012)

Entweder mit den 217 Kopien von Sigma, zoeva und real techniques, oder, wie in diesem Fall, mit dem Finger.

  	Ich war auch enttäuscht, als mac damals die macpro.com Seite umgestaltet hat und die Produkte nicht mehr zu sehen waren. Was sollte das? So kauft man doch eher weniger, ich habe dadurch einige Pigmente von meiner ewigen Wunschliste verpasst, mittlerweile sind sie d/c.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 24, 2012)

Meine lieben deutschen (und deutschlesenden) Specktrettes - ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und schöne Feiertage! Lasst es Euch gut gehen und euch reich beschenken. Viel Spaß, Freude, und wenig Stress!


----------



## MACina (Dec 24, 2012)

Vielen Dank Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  	Ich möchte euch allen auch frohe Weihnachten und (hoffentlich) ruhige und besinnliche Feiertage wünschen


----------



## MACina (Dec 31, 2012)

_*Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr *_






  	Und für 2013 ganz,ganz viel Glück und Gesundheit!!!


----------



## Anneri (Dec 31, 2012)

Danke Dir, MACina!!!

  	Gesundheit wäre was ganz tolles, und wenn ich die Wunschliste aufmachen darf, wäre auch ein neuer Job nicht schlecht... ;-)

  	Bei uns gehts heute Abend ganz gemürlich zu, nur Raclette und dazu die verschiedenen Konzerte auf 3Sat hören. Was macht Ihr so?

  	Und guten Rutsch!


----------



## MACina (Dec 31, 2012)

Anneri, ich wünsche dir ganz viel Erfolg für deine Jobsuche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Ich bin gerade aus der Klinik zurück und mache es mir jetzt auch gemütlich.Werde heute Abend fernsehen.
  	Hatte mir Album 2012 aufgenommen und das werde ich schauen.



Anneri said:


> Danke Dir, MACina!!!
> 
> Gesundheit wäre was ganz tolles, und wenn ich die Wunschliste aufmachen darf, wäre auch ein neuer Job nicht schlecht... ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 31, 2012)

Wünsche euch ebenfalls einen guten Rutsch und alles Gute für 2013!


----------



## dorni (Jan 4, 2013)

Ich wünsche allen auch noch ein frohes neues Jahr!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> Danke Dir, MACina!!!
> 
> Gesundheit wäre was ganz tolles, und wenn ich die Wunschliste aufmachen darf, wäre auch ein neuer Job nicht schlecht... ;-)
> 
> ...


  	Bei uns fast das gleiche, allerdings mit Käsefondue.

  	Ein neuer Job wäre auch für mich super!!!

  	Als ich heute aus dem Urlaub kam wartete schon meine Strength Bestellung auf mich. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Ich bin bisher ganz angetan.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 4, 2013)

Wo hast du die denn schon herzaubern können? Was hast du vor allem bekommen? Eindrücke? Enquiering minds want to know! ;-) Und dir auch noch ein gutes neues Jahr, ich hoffe der Urlaub war schön und erholsam!


----------



## dorni (Jan 5, 2013)

Danke Anneri, Dir auch noch eine frohes neues Jahr.

  	Ich habe meine Mutter besucht, wir sehen uns nicht so oft da sie 400km entfernt wohnt. War aber schön ruhig und erholsam.

  	Yazim war so nett und hat eine CP für mich getätigt und sofort losgeschickt. Ich habe mir Firm Form l/s, beide Blushes und das All Woman Quad gekauft.
  	Die Texturen der Puderprodukte sind einfach toll, Blushes sehr seidig und die Eyeshadows soft, gute Farbabgabe und Blendbarkeit. Das beste Quad seit langer Zeit.
  	Die Farben sind sehr neutral, besonders die Blushes sind zart, ich bin ja NW/NC 15 und auf meiner Haut ist Taupe Shape kaum zu sehen, gibt aber einen tollen Schein. Poised ist ein zartes Pfirsich, etwas kräftiger als Taupe Shape, ebenfalls mit einem sehr feinen Schimmer.

  	Das Quad enthält ein zartes Weiß mit Goldschimmer, einen neutralen Ton, der etwas dunkler ist als meine Haut, sowie ein sehr schönes Taupe mit Schimmer und das sogenannte warme Schwarz, das ich als Lidschattenequivalent zu Firm Form bezeichnen würde. Haltbarkeit ist sehr gut, hält ohne große Veränderungen seit heute morgen 5 Uhr.

  	Firm Form habe ich bisher nur geswatched, interessante Sache, wie ich ihn verwenden werde weiß ich noch nicht.

  	Ich bin vom Quad so begeistert, das ich überlege mir das kühlere auch noch zuzulegen. Ich las im Thread was von "ähnlich wie Perverted Pearl" und ich ärgere mich ja bis heute, diese LE damals verpasst zu haben.

  	Mein Fazit zu Strength: Tolle Kollektion, für mich eine der besten seit längerer Zeit.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 5, 2013)

Danke Dir für die ausführliche Antwort! Das hört sich ja alles toll an, leider... Ich wollte mich in der nächsten Zeit etwas zurückhalten, aber was Du vom Quad schreibst - oh dear, das fixt an ohne Ende. Benutzt Du Taupe Shape als Contour?

  	Und weswegen ich mich etwas zurückhalten wollte: Du als Parfumliebhaberin wirst das verstehen! Ich habe mich unsterblich in Keiko Mecheris Bal de Roses verliebt, und das kostet die KLeinigkeit von 275€. Finde ich an sich ziemlich pervers, aber ich habe eine Probe, und dann wars um mich geschehen. Außerdem suche ich schon seit Ewigkeiten nach einem tollen Rosenduft. Tja. Und dazu kommt noch eine 'kleine' Zahnarztrechnung, und an sich sollte ich daher etwas Vorsicht walten lassen mit MAC und Co. ...


----------



## dorni (Jan 5, 2013)

Ich habe auch beschlossen mich in Zukunft etwas mehr zurückzuhalten was die dekorative Kosmetik angeht. (Sprach's und hat vorhin erst jemanden zur Beschaffung der neuen Concealer Palette losgeschickt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

  	So langsam merke ich auch, wieviel ich eigentlich besitze und das manche Käufe nur dem LE Faktor geschuldet sind, z.B. die furchtbaren Crushed Metal Pigments. Ich werde meine Wunschliste aus dem Standardsortiment abarbeiten und mir LE Einkäufe wirklich überlegen. Das Quad ist wirklich schön, aber falls Du eine solide Sammlung an neutralen Farben hast, kannst Du es leicht ersetzen. Ich habe bei Lidschatten immer eher die kräftigen und dunklen Töne gekauft, daher habe ich wenig neutrale Lidschatten.

  	Ich bin nicht blaß genug um Taupe Shape als Contour zu benutzen, Ich habe es heute mit Illamasqua Blush in Rumour (dc) - mein liebstes Puder zum konturieren - benutzt, um dem matten Rumour ein bischen Glanz zu verleihen. Gefiel mir gut.

  	Das mit dem Parfüm kann ich gut verstehen. Ich habe auch 2 sehr teure Düfte gekauft, Thierry Mugler's Angel im 75ml Stern zum Nachfüllen, allerdings schon 1993 und seitdem immer wieder nachgefüllt. Das andere war der limitierte Guerlain Duft für das Jahr 2000. Guerlinade, der Grundakkord in allen Guerlain Düften, kostete damals schlappe 280 DM für 50ml. Ich habe beide immer wieder probiert, um mir sicher zu sein und es danach auch nie bereut. Das kann ich von meinen MAC Einkäufen nicht immer behaupten.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 5, 2013)

Ehrlich, du bist nicht blass genug? Ich hatte dich immer so um die NC15 geschätzt? (Frag mich nicht warum, vielleicht wegen der weißen F&B). Uh-oh, da bin ich ja gespannt ob das nicht ein fehlkauf war...  Ich beneide dich um die Guerlinade! Hätte ich auch gerne, aber so lange beschäftige ich mich noch nicht mit Parfüms. Lustig, dass du angel erwähnst, über das Flakon habe ich neulich eine Reportage gelesen.  Und danke für deine Einschätzung zum Quad - vermutlich sollte ich mir mal meine Sammlung von neutrals angucken.  Bei apres chic bist du nicht schwach geworden? Und ich teile deine Meinung zu den crushed metals - bäh!


----------



## dorni (Jan 6, 2013)

Ich bin kein Fan von Mineralize, deshalb habe ich den Kollektionen kein Problem.

  	Ich bin schon NW/NC15 - oder NARS Sheer Glow in Sibiria - am Winterende manchmal noch heller, aber Taupe Shape ist eher schwach pigmentiert und auf meiner trockenen Haut macht sich zuviel Puderprodukt nicht gut. Ich will es aber nochmal mit mehr Zeit und besserem Licht ausprobieren. Gestern habe ich mich ja vor der Arbeit um 4.30 Uhr geschminkt, da macht man besser keine Experimente.

  	Wie kommst Du eigentlich mit der F&B in weiß klar?


----------



## Anneri (Jan 6, 2013)

Wie Du gesagt hattest - sie mindert die Deckkraft schon. Ist ja irgendwie logisch, F&B ist ja soweit ich weiß water-based und sowieso eine der leichteren Foundations. Mit meiner Dior Foundation hat sie sich gar nicht vertragen - das war eine Katastrophe - mit meinen MAC Foundations schon eher. Das funktioniert ganz gut. Neulich hat mir eine MUA die Matchmaster 1.0 zum Aufhellen meiner Studio Sculpt vorgeschlagen - das versuche ich vielleicht mal.

  	Ich bewundere jeden, der sich um 4.30 schminkt - daher großes Verständnis von mir!!!


----------



## dorni (Jan 7, 2013)

Heute habe ich Taupe Shape nochmals als Kontur ausprobiert und was soll ich sagen, es geht! Mit dem 109 Pinsel kommt genug Farbe ins Spiel, allerdings ist es etwas wärmer als mein geliebtes Rumour.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 10, 2013)

Heute ist übrigens OPI bei brands4friends, nur so als Info...


----------



## dorni (Feb 1, 2013)

@Anneri: Ich mußte dann doch noch mal zurück zu Kobberger. Blue Amber ist jetzt meins, ein verfrühtes Geburtstagsgeschenk.

  	Wie hieß nochmal die Nagellack Marke?

  	Schönes WE.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 1, 2013)

A-England. Ich habe Tristam getragen.

  	Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Gibst du mal ne Rückmeldung über das pressed pigment? *liebguck*


----------



## dorni (Feb 1, 2013)

Ah, England nicht London, ich hatte unter London gesucht. Die sind sehr schön, hoffentlich finden sie eine vernünftige Lösung bezüglich des Versands.

  	Geburtstag ist erst in einer Woche, aber Danke! Der Duft hält super, ich kann ihn immer noch gut wahrnehmen und habe nicht nachgelegt.

  	Klar mache ich mal Meldung, wie Jet Couture so ist.


----------



## MACina (Feb 2, 2013)

...Hallo!

  	Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Anneri (Feb 2, 2013)

Ebenso, Macina!

  	Ich finds echt schade, wie ausgestorben der Thread meistens ist... Wo sind denn alle deutschen Specktrettes?!


----------



## MACina (Feb 2, 2013)

Danke, Anneri!


Anneri said:


> Ebenso, Macina!
> 
> *Ich finds echt schade, wie ausgestorben der Thread meistens ist...* Wo sind denn alle deutschen Specktrettes?!


  	Ich auch...ich würde mich total freuen,wenn wir hier mehr schreiben würden.

  	Vielleicht sollten wir einfach einen verspäteten "Vorsatz für 2013" fassen und mehr schreiben...???


----------



## Anneri (Feb 2, 2013)

Find ich gut! Vielleicht kann man den thread ja mit Dingen füllen, die ein bissl Deutschland bezogen sind?  Dorni und ich zB waren gestern in der Stadt bei Mac und durften uns etwas konsterniert anhören, dass Strength in store erst am 8. rauskommt. Yay für unnütze Trips zum store! War mal wieder typisch.  Und: kann mir irgendwer verraten, wo bei der mobilen Version von specktra die smileys sind?! *rotwerd*


----------



## Anneri (Feb 2, 2013)

DP


----------



## MACina (Feb 2, 2013)

Das ist eine gute Idee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Anneri said:


> Und: kann mir irgendwer verraten, wo bei der mobilen Version von specktra die smileys sind?! *rotwerd*


  	Es ist ja super,daß ihr beiden so nah beieinander wohnt,daß ihr zusammen shoppen gehen könnt.Richtig klasse!

  	Erst am 8.????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Da wäre ich ja gar nicht draufgekommen!
  	Vor allem ist es sehr untypisch,daß eine LE eher im Online-Shop erscheint als im Store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Wollt/könnt ihr dann am 8. noch mal hin?


  	Wegen der mobilen Version kann ich dir leider gar nicht helfen....ich bin auf dem Gebiet *hust* etwas sehr "unbeholfen"


----------



## dorni (Feb 2, 2013)

MACina said:


> Erst am 8.????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ich bin da mehr als unbeholfen, mein Handy weiß noch nicht mal was ein Browser ist.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Steinzeit!!

  	Nah beieinander ist relativ, MACina. Ich wohne rund 100km entfernt von Anneri, aber Frankfurt ist für mich die nächste MAC-Quelle und die Zugverbindung gut.
  	Ich werde nächste Woche nicht nochmal hingehen, ich habe meine Wunschliste schon über Yazim abgearbeitet. Hätte mir aber gerne das Inner Strength Quad angeschaut. Der Trip war MACtechnisch eher erfolglos, da auch Yash und Mehr l/s noch nicht in den Stores und Countern angekommen sind.
  	Allerdings wurde ich gefragt, ob ich auch zum Archie's Girls Event kommen würde. Da mußte ich doch sagen, das ich keine Einladungen mehr bekommen habe, seitdem ich nicht mehr so viel vor Ort einkaufe. Das war dem guten Ben so peinlich, das er mich mal schnell auf die Gästeliste gesetzt hat. Ob ich hingehe, mal sehen, die LE ist jetzt nicht der helle Wahnsinn.

  	@Anneri: Ich weiß jetzt auch warum gestern die City so voll war, es war an den meisten Schulen Zeugnisvergabe und die "kleinen Biester" hatten max. 3 h Schule. Auf der Rückfahrt hatte ich eine Horde Teenie-Mädels im Waggon, alle mit der unvermeidlichen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hollister Tüte in der Hand, da schwante mir schon so etwas.

  	Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende, hoffentlich schaffen wir es mal den Thread am Leben zu halten. Es gibt ja noch mehr als nur MAC, über das wir schreiben könnten.


----------



## MACina (Feb 2, 2013)

....wir sind uns auf dem Gebiet "Handy" ja ziemlich einig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Ah ok,dann ist es für dich doch immer eine kleine Reise nach Frankfurt.
  	Schön,daß du immerhin soweit schon alles aus der LE bekommen konntest!

  	Und die neuen Lippis gibt es auch noch nicht?Soll es die denn den Stores geben oder sind die online-exclusive?

*Anneri*,hast du auch schon alles aus der Strength bekommen können???


  	Super mit dem Event, dorni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Da musst dann bitte mal berichten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	Sagt' mal, ihr beiden kennt euch mit Düften sehr gut aus.Könnt ihr mir etwas zu Chanel "Beige" und "Jersey" sagen?
  	Ich wohne hier ja in der Beauty-Wüste und kann daher nichts testen.Die Beschreibungen klingen gut,aber ich wüsste gerne
  	noch mal mehr darüber.





dorni said:


> Ich bin da mehr als unbeholfen, mein Handy weiß noch nicht mal was ein Browser ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	Danke, ich hoffe,daß du auch ein schönes Wochenende hast!

  	Genau, es gibt sooooooooooo viele Dinge über die wir hier plaudern können


----------



## dorni (Feb 2, 2013)

MACina said:


> Sagt' mal, ihr beiden kennt euch mit Düften sehr gut aus.Könnt ihr mir etwas zu *Chanel "Beige" und "Jersey"* sagen?
> Ich wohne hier ja in der Beauty-Wüste und kann daher nichts testen.Die Beschreibungen klingen gut,aber ich wüsste gerne
> noch mal mehr darüber.


  	Die Lippenstifte sollte es auch in den Stores geben, sind schließlich permanent.

  	Zu Chanel: ich kann dazu nicht viel sagen, das sind ja die Exklusiv Düfte, die es nur in den Boutiquen gibt. 200ml für ca. 200€, ich glaube es gibt mittlerweile auch einen kleineren Flakon. Allerdings habe ich etwas Hemmungen diese Designer Läden zu betreten, die Mitarbeiter können extrem herablassend sein, sonst würde ich mal nach einer Probe für Dich fragen.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 2, 2013)

Huh, ich habe auch noch keine Einladung bekommen. Skandal!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Mal gucken, ob ich mich überhaupt drum kümmern soll, die Events sind immer so anstrengend.)

  	Ach, Zeugnisvergabe! Huch, sind jetzt etwa Ferien?! Mag ich nicht, denn dann habe ich vormittags nicht die Stadt relativ für mich allein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ich kann mich gern für Dich mal umhören, Macina, ich glaube aber nicht, dass es in der Chanel Boutique hier die Düfte gibt. Ich habe aber einen absoluten Parfum-Geek in der Bekanntschaft, da frage ich gern mal nach, ob es irgendwo eine Möglichkeit gibt, an Abfüllungen zu kommen. Ich habe schonmal bei Luckyscent und Aus Liebe zum Duft geschaut, aber da war nichts. Ich habe aber noch zwei ziemlich teure Parfumkäufe ausstehen, und wenn ich die beiden in einem department store in New York kaufe, frage ich mal nach Chanel Samples, wenns die Düfte gibt. In den Parfümerien hier machen sie einem oft Abfüllungen, wenn man nett fragt und sie keine Proben haben. Oder wende Dich doch mal an den Chanel CS, die sind eigentlich ganz nett da, und frag mal wo's die Parfums in D gibt und es eine Chance gibt, sie zu schuppern/zu beziehen. KaDeWe bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, aber sonst?


----------



## MACina (Feb 2, 2013)

Ganz vielen Dank, dorni und Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Abfüllungen oder Proben wären natürlich perfekt!
  	Gerade weil die FS Flakons so teuer sind.Da würde ich niemals einen Blindkauf wagen.

  	Und 200ml sind seeeeeeeeehr viel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Da wäre es echt toll,wenn es die auch kleiner gäbe.Das braucht man ja im Leben nicht auf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Auf die Idee mit dem Chanel CS bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Vielleicht könnte ich auch mal in einer Boutique/im KaDeWe anrufen und fragen...???

*dorni*, ich war noch nie in so einer Boutique und habe dementsprechend eine Erfahrungen mit den Mitarbeitern
  	Aber das hört sich nicht so gut an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Anneri*, für die Möglichkeit,Abfüllungen zu bekommen, liebe ich ALZD!
  	Das habe ich schon so oft genutzt, um mich für oder gegen einen Duft zu entscheiden.


  	@Lippies: Ach so,ich war mir nicht ganz sicher,ob es die vielleicht nur online gibt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Aber dann könnt ihr sie hoffentlich bald in den Stores kaufen.




Anneri said:


> Huh, ich habe auch noch keine Einladung bekommen. Skandal!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dorni (Feb 2, 2013)

MACina said:


> Ganz vielen Dank, dorni und Anneri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Habe gerade gesehen, das es auch 75ml Flakons gibt.

  	Ich war mal mit einer Bekannten bei Jil Sander, und die Verkäuferin hat mich nur von oben bis unten gemustert und danach keines weiteren Blickes mehr gewürdigt. Sie hat kein Wort zu mir gesagt, noch nicht mal guten Tag. Ich bin stark übergewichtig, passe also definitiv nicht in die dort angebotenen Klamotten, sie hat wohl gedacht: Die kauft hier eh nichts, dann brauche ich ihre Anwesenheit auch nicht zur Kenntnis zu nehmen.
  	Bei Hérmes war es ähnlich, ich sollte einen Foulard für meiner Mutter beste Freundin besorgen, bin also damals in Frankfurt in die Hérmes Boutique gestiefelt und wurde von den zwei Damen nicht bedient, sie haben stattdessen ein Privatgespräch geführt. Nachdem ich 5 Minuten gewartet hatte und meine Anwesenheit immer noch geleugnet wurde, bin ich zu ihnen gegangen und habe nur noch gesagt: " Ich möchte den sowieso Foulard kaufen!". Da kam aber Bewegung in die Damen, freundlich waren sie immer noch nicht, verabschiedet habe ich mich mit: "Einen *ruhigen *Tag noch!"
  	Seitdem bin ich nicht mehr in einer solchen Boutique gewesen, das ist also nicht representativ, es gibt bestimmt auch nette Mitarbeiter dort.

  	Aber wenn Du nichts bekommen kannst, wäre ich bereit in Berlin mal danach zu fragen. Es dauert dauert noch eine Weile bis ich dahin fahre, genauer Termin steht noch nicht.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 2, 2013)

Also erstmal bist Du nicht stark übergewichtig, und zweitens ist der Hermes Store in FFM fast immer richtig beschissen, was den Service angeht. Ich war da jetzt schon relativ häufig, und das ist immer hit-and-miss. Die Suppenhühner, die da arbeiten - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Da muss man drüberstehen und vor allem bedenken, dass die ihr Selbstbewußtsein daraus ziehen, dass sie für ein Luxuslabel arbeiten und auf andere runterschauen, nur weil sie den ganzen Tag in einer Boutique stehen?! Na, das gibt gutes Karma! Und ich kann mir ungefähr tausend andere Dinge vorstellen, aus denen man berechtigterweise Selbstbewußtsein ziehen kann. Zum Beispiel, weil man ein netter Mensch ist wie Du!

  	Lustigerweise war ich an einem der Adventssamstage da und es war echt nett. Da hat mich aber auch ein Typ bedient. *g*


----------



## MACina (Feb 2, 2013)

Danke, 75ml ist schon eher eine akzeptable Größe!

  	dorni,das sind wirklich traurige und sehr schlechte Erfahrungen,die du da gemacht hast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ich habe leider auch schon öfter schlechte Erfahrungen in Geschäften gemacht.War zwar noch nie in
  	so einer Boutique,aber das "können" sie leider in anderen Läden auch.

  	Ich werde in der nächsten Woche mal rumtelefonieren.Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und bekomme
  	irgendwo Proben!

  	Ganz vielen Dank für dein liebes Angebot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







dorni said:


> Nein, nur Halbjahreszeugnisse.
> Im "Notfall" könntest Du ja als mein +1 gehen, falls wir überhaupt hinwollen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Feb 2, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Also erstmal bist Du nicht stark übergewichtig, und zweitens ist der Hermes Store in FFM fast immer richtig beschissen, was den Service angeht. Ich war da jetzt schon relativ häufig, und das ist immer hit-and-miss. Die Suppenhühner, die da arbeiten -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dorni (Feb 3, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Also erstmal bist *Du nicht stark übergewichtig*, und zweitens ist der Hermes Store in FFM fast immer richtig beschissen, was den Service angeht. Ich war da jetzt schon relativ häufig, und das ist immer hit-and-miss. Die Suppenhühner, die da arbeiten -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh doch, ich habe weit über 100kg, das ist für meine Gesundheit nicht mehr gut. Bin ein ausgesprochener Frust-Esser und mein Job war sehr frustrierend. *Bitte vorstellen: Smiley der sich eine Torte reinschiebt*

  	Ist schon witzig, die Typen in solchen Läden sind oft freundlicher als die Frauen. Ich war vor vielen Jahren mit einer Freundin in einer der Goethestraße-Boutiquen, keine Ahnung mehr welches Label, der Typ der uns dort bedient hat war auch super nett und freundlich.

  	Dann hat sich also in den gut 10 Jahren seit meinem Besuch bei Hermès in FFM nichts geändert. Es gibt also doch Dinge die ewig bleiben.


----------



## MACina (Feb 3, 2013)

Gerade gesehen,daß es bei Breuninger bis 14.2. einen 5€-Rabattcode gibt:

http://www.breuninger.com/beauty/valentinstag/beauty_valentinstag/category.cmd


*Anneri*,vielleicht bekommen sie ja bis dahin noch den Guerlain Spring Look???Eben konnte ich ihn noch nicht sehen.
  	Oder hast du schon alles?Hast du die Palette schon getestet?
  	Ich habe bisher nur die Attrape-Coeur benutzt und finde sie sehr,sehr schön 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	CdF kommt in den nächsten Tagen dran!

  	Und ich bin so sehr in die Ballz verliebt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Solche habe ich mir schon lange gewünscht!!!


----------



## Anneri (Feb 3, 2013)

Ich hab sie bei Douglas im Store gekauft. Hab kurz im Guerlain thread gepostet, dass ich total zufrieden bin. Und den Coral-Ton kann man sogar als Blush benutzen! Das war der letzte MU-Kauf bis April. Cross my heart and hope to die! Ich schwörs! *g*

  	Benutzt Du die die Balls als Blush oder als Highlighter? Oder als finishing powder?


----------



## dorni (Feb 3, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Also erstmal bist Du nicht stark übergewichtig, und zweitens ist der Hermes Store in FFM fast immer richtig beschissen, was den Service angeht. Ich war da jetzt schon relativ häufig, und das ist immer hit-and-miss. Die Suppenhühner, die da arbeiten -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Danke.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Das kann ich nur erwidern, es hat richtig Spaß gemacht mit Dir.

  	Das Guerlain-Quad steht Dir wirklich gut.
  	Bei den Balls bin ich immer noch unentschlossen, das ich damit machen soll. Ich habe nur die vom letzten Sommer (Perles d'Azur ?), als Blush zu blaß, als Highlight nicht schimmernd genug und all over stört mich der Glitzer, obwohl kaum zu sehen. Habt ihr mehrere Versionen davon?


----------



## MACina (Feb 3, 2013)

Ah ok,ich war mir nicht sicher,ob du vielleicht noch mehr aus der LE haben wolltest.

  	Ich habe sie bisher als Blush und auch als "Blush-Topping" benutzt.Sie sind solo wunderschön und sehen auch über einem
  	Blush total toll aus.

  	Danke für den Tipp mit den Coral-Ton.Das werde ich mal testen!


  	Oh ha,da hast du dir ja was vorgenommen....bis April ist es noch so lange hin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Anneri said:


> Ich hab sie bei Douglas im Store gekauft. Hab kurz im Guerlain thread gepostet, dass ich total zufrieden bin. Und den Coral-Ton kann man sogar als Blush benutzen! Das war der letzte MU-Kauf bis April. Cross my heart and hope to die! Ich schwörs! *g*
> 
> Benutzt Du die die Balls als Blush oder als Highlighter? Oder als finishing powder?


----------



## MACina (Feb 3, 2013)

*Anneri*, war gerade noch mal im Guerlain thread.Hatte deinen post heute morgen ganz übersehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Die Textur der Guerlain eyeshadows ist wirklich toll.Ich habe einige Paletten und auch Monos und die sind alle
  	sehr gut.Vor allem die neuen 4er-Paletten sind


----------



## Anneri (Feb 3, 2013)

MACina said:


> Oh ha,da hast du dir ja was vorgenommen....bis April ist es noch so lange hin


  	Und ich hoffe, ihr erinnert mich erbarmunglos daran, sollte ich schwach werden!
  	Da kommen so ein paar Dinge zusammen für mich - zu viel Kram der aufgebraucht werden sollte, und die Reise im April. Ausnahmen sind Nagellack und Dinge, die ich täglich brauche - Nagellack, weil ich dabei sowieso schwach werde (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## MACina (Feb 3, 2013)

*dorni*, da haben wir sicher keine leichte Aufgabe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Anneri said:


> *Und ich hoffe, ihr erinnert mich erbarmunglos daran, sollte ich schwach werden!*
> Da kommen so ein paar Dinge zusammen für mich - zu viel Kram der aufgebraucht werden sollte, und die Reise im April. *Ausnahmen sind* Nagellack und Dinge, die ich täglich brauche - Nagellack, weil ich dabei sowieso schwach werde (
> 
> 
> ...


 





....Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel


----------



## dorni (Feb 3, 2013)

MACina said:


> dorni, da haben wir sicher keine leichte Aufgabe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *MACina* richtig, da haben wir etwas zu tun.

  	Das mit den Ausnahmen kenne ich, keine Makeup-Käufe bis Weihnachten hieß es bei mir. Und dann kam doch tätsächlich ein Brief mit Hakuhodo Pinseln, aber das ist ja auch kein Makeup im engsten Sinne.


----------



## MACina (Feb 3, 2013)

Das stimmt allerdings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Zählen wir Pinsel einfach mal zu den "Hilfsmitteln" (_„Gegenstände, die im Einzelfall erforderlich sind,....."_) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






dorni said:


> *MACina* richtig, da haben wir etwas zu tun.
> 
> Das mit den Ausnahmen kenne ich, keine Makeup-Käufe bis Weihnachten hieß es bei mir. Und dann kam doch tätsächlich ein Brief mit Hakuhodo Pinseln, *aber das ist ja auch kein Makeup im engsten Sinne.*


----------



## Anneri (Feb 3, 2013)

dorni said:


> *MACina* richtig, da haben wir etwas zu tun.








 Ihr Bösen, Ihr! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So viel offensichtliches Vertrauen...

  	Aber ganz ernsthaft - in der letzten Zeit brauchte es schon viel, um mich wirklich zu begeistern, weil - naja, alles schon mal irgendwie dagewesen, nicht wahr? Farben, die man inzwischen besitzt, unterschiedlichste Texturen, man hat ausprobiert was msan mag und was nicht, womit man gut umgehen kann und womit nicht. Das, womit man mich immer noch begeistern kann, sind wirklich innovative Texturen. Die Gelee-Formulierung der EDES, die Chanel IdOs, YSL Glossy Stains etc, dafür kann ich mich wirklich begesitern, aber ansonsten ists ein wenig Overkill.

  	Das einzige Produkt, wofür ich mich gerade wirklich begeistern kann (neben Nagellack, hah!) ist der Nars Powder, und den werde ich mir nach meiner Ankunft in Amerika auch sofort (zusammen mit Sunscreen) kaufen!


----------



## MACina (Feb 3, 2013)

Das Nars Powder hat es auf meine Wunschliste auch sehr weit nach oben geschafft!
  	Mit der nächsten Bestellung bei Nars wird es bei mir einziehen.   ist auf dem Weg zu mir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Ich bin nur bei Lippenprodukten an "diesem Punkt" angekommen.Da habe ich mir ganz fest vorgenommen,nur noch die
  	Sachen zu kaufen,die mich 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000%-ig überzeugen.

  	Vor allem Rottöne brauche ich echt keine mehr.Die gefallen mir an anderen immer so gut,aber bei mir sehen sie einfach
  	nie _so _schön aus   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Irgendwie bin ich nicht für rote Lippies und Glosse gemacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Endet meist dabei,daß ich sie mische,damit es mir gefällt!



Anneri said:


> Ihr Bösen, Ihr!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 5, 2013)

Hallo zusammen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ich hatte auch das Nars Puder bestellt. Und natürlich gibt es JETZT einen Rabattcode. War ja klar.

  	Weiss eigentlich jemand was mit den Prep+Prime Beauty Balms los ist? Wird es die gar nicht in Deutschland geben? Ich würde gerne den in der Tube in der hellsten Nuance ausprobieren. Würde aber gerne bei Douglas bestellen, falls ich den nicht vertrage (das kommt bei mir leider oft vor bei Hautprodukten), sodass ich den in dem Fall zurückschicken könnte. Aber wenn wir die gar nicht bekommen, naja... doof.

  	Zu mir auf dem Weg ist gerade mein erster YSL Lack, ich freu mich schon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ansonsten hatte ich mir noch den Armani Corrector gegönnt, fand den aber leider gar nicht gut, sodass der auch zurück ging. Ich glaube ich brauche einfach etwas helleres, werde mir demnächst den von Bobbi Brown zulegen, denke ich. Evtl auch den Tinted Eye Brightener. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit den Produkten?

  	Und ich warte noch auf mein US Päckchen, u.a. mit den Strength Blushes. Leider sind die Versandkosten ja ziemlich teuer geworden.


----------



## MACina (Feb 5, 2013)

Hallo, ich winke auch mal eben in die Runde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ich habe gestern mit dem Chanel Counter im KaDeWe telefoniert und sie erwarten im Laufe des Monats eine Lieferung
  	mit Proben.Ob Beige und Jersey dabei sein werden,konnte man mir nicht sagen,aber ich soll mich noch mal melden.
  	Also besteht immerhin eine kleine Chance,daß ich die Düften testen kann!

  	Und jetzt bin ich auch schon total auf die Jo Malone Sugar & Spice Collection gespannt!
	Ich liebe JM Düfte und 3 Colognes aus der Collection hören sich richtig gut an.Hoffentlich kann ich da auch erst mal
  	Proben bekommen und muss sie nicht "blind" bestellen.

  	Habt ihr in FFM eigentlich einen JM Counter/Store, Anneri und dorni?
  	Ich habe bisher immer in Hamburg bestellt.


*Anneri*, ich habe heute die CdF Palette benutzt und auch sie gefällt mir total gut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Naynadine*, ich habe den Beauty Balm (Tube und Compact) bisher leider nur bei douglas.at gesehen und auch keine Infos,ob
  	und wann er zu uns kommt.Hast du schon mal eine Mail an den Douglas CS geschrieben oder angerufen?


----------



## dorni (Feb 5, 2013)

MACina said:


> Ich liebe JM Düfte und 3 Colognes aus der Collection hören sich richtig gut an.Hoffentlich kann ich da auch erst mal 		 			Proben bekommen und muss sie nicht "blind" bestellen.
> 
> Habt ihr in FFM eigentlich einen *JM Counter/Store*, Anneri und dorni?
> Ich habe bisher immer in Hamburg bestellt.








 für Chanel.

  	Counter oder Store sind mir bisher noch nicht aufgefallen, Douglas auf der Zeil hat / hatte Jo Malone. Bin nicht ganz sicher.
  	Ansonten bei den üblichen Verdächtigen, Albrecht und Kobberger, das sind Spezialisten für ausgefallene Düfte.


----------



## MACina (Feb 5, 2013)

dorni said:


> Was?! Wo gibt's den denn? Bei hqhair ist NARS ja immer ausgenommen.
> 
> Stimmt, die sollten ja auch noch kommen. MAC/Lauder scheint ja mal wieder völlig willkürlich vorzugehen.
> 
> ...


  	Danke, dorni!

  	Albrecht und Kobberger kenne ich gar nicht.Da habe ich bisher nur mal hier die Namen gelesen,wenn ihr etwas geschrieben
  	habt


----------



## Anneri (Feb 5, 2013)

Ich glaube, der einzige Bezugsort für Jo Malone hier ist der Counter im Douglas - bei Kobberger oder Albrecht ist mir JM noch nie aufgefallen! (Kann aber auch an mir liegen...)
*Macina*, vor einiger Zeit gabs mal einen interessanten Review bei Beaut.ie über die neue JM Duftkollektion. Und das ist ja schonmal eine gute Nachricht in Bezug auf Chanel!

*Naynadine*, schöner neuer Avatar! Sehr hübsch!
  	Du hast recht, von den BBs hat man schon seit einiger Zeit nichts mehr gehört. Ich dachte eigentlich, die würden irgendwann noch kommen, aber bei Macs BBCreams hatte ich noch nie den Überblick, angefangen mit der ersten die es aus unerfindlichen Gründen nur im Webshop gab.
  	Die Nars-Mail mit dem free shipping habe ich heute auch bekommen, gibts nochwas gutes? Aber nein, ich kaufe das Puder nicht von hier aus sondern vor Ort *sich selbst zured*.

  	Und kann mich bitte jemand davon abhalten, bei Cult Nails zu bestellen?! Hiiiiilfe!

  	Pah, Strength. Da werd ich nun am Freitag wieder zum Store müssen wegen dieser blöden Verschieberei.


----------



## MACina (Feb 5, 2013)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, Anneri.Ich werde mal bei Beaut.ie schauen!

  	Douglas ist natürlich ein guter Bezugspunkt.Da kann man sicher auch in Ruhe testen.
  	Der Douglas auf der Zeil muss riesig sein,oder?Dort scheint es ja so ziemlich alle Marken zu geben!


  	Das ist echt ärgerlich,daß noch mal zum Store fahren musst.Hoffentlich lohnt es sich dieses Mal und kannst alles bekommen.


  	Oh je,haben wir denn überhaupt eine Chance,dich vom Bestellen bei Cult Nails abzuhalten????Wahrscheinlich eher nicht , oder?



Anneri said:


> Ich glaube, der einzige Bezugsort für Jo Malone hier ist der Counter im Douglas - bei Kobberger oder Albrecht ist mir JM noch nie aufgefallen! (Kann aber auch an mir liegen...)
> *Macina*, vor einiger Zeit gabs mal einen interessanten Review bei Beaut.ie über die neue JM Duftkollektion. Und das ist ja schonmal eine gute Nachricht in Bezug auf Chanel!
> 
> *Naynadine*, schöner neuer Avatar! Sehr hübsch!
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Feb 5, 2013)

Dochdochdoch, die habt ihr! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Der Douglas ist echt riedsig und wird gerade umgebaut. Nach dem Umbau gibts dann auch bareMinerals und Smashbox. (Auch wenn ich nicht weiß, warum man dafür umbauen muss...) Und ich hatte so auf Burberry gehofft. *schmoll*
  	Ludwig Beck hat übrigens auch einen schönen JM-Counter, falls Du da manchmal eh bestellst.

  	Freut mich übrigens, dass Dir auch die zweite Guerlain-Palette gefällt. Hast Du das Korall auch als Blush benutzt?


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 5, 2013)

Der HQhair Code ist SNIP10. Funzt anscheinend auch bei Nars Produkten. Hach, ich hätte so gerne den Yachicho Brush, aber auch mit 10% ist er mir noch zu teuer.

  	Anneri - Danke fürs Kompliment! Ja, der ursprüngliche Beauty Balm ist zum größten Teil auch an mir vorbeigegangen. Aber ich denke die neue helle Farbe könnte etwas für mich sein, ich möchte endlich mal eine Foundation oder BB Cream. Nur mit Concealer und Puder fühle ich mich mittlerweile zu ,,nackt''. In jüngeren Jahren wars OK, aber so langsam brauche ich etwas mehr um frisch auszusehen.


----------



## MACina (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok,dann zählst du jetzt am besten mal deine Lacke.So eine Zahl *kann* sehr heilsam sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> *Dochdochdoch, die habt ihr!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	Schade mit Burberry.Das wäre nun echt toll gewesen.Kommt vielleicht beim nächsten Umbau!!!

  	Stimmt,ich hatte neulich in einer Zeitschrift eine Anzeige zum neuen Beck Online-Shop gesehen und da war JM auch aufgeführt.


  	Nein,noch nicht.Ich habe heute erst mal nur alle Farben für ein AMU genommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Das Korall ist ja schon ganz schön intensiv!Da muss ich es am besten mal mit dem 184er versuchen,damit es nicht zu viel wird.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 5, 2013)

Haha, Zahlen haben mich noch nie abgeschreckt, Macina! (Außer vielleicht die auf meinem Kontoauszug...)

  	Im Moment kämpfe ich echt gegen den inneren Schweinehund - jeden Tag eine Stunde Sport und der No-Buy bis April - oh dear. So, so schwer!

  	Ich habe den 168 genommen, damit ich überhaupt ins Pfännchen komme, und dann mit dem 187 verblendet. Ging gut!


----------



## MACina (Feb 5, 2013)

....dann weiß ich es auch nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Also, Sport ist doch super 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Der No-Buy dafür weniger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	Ich werde das mit dem Korall auf jeden Fall noch testen!



Anneri said:


> Haha, *Zahlen haben mich noch nie abgeschreckt*, Macina! (Außer vielleicht die auf meinem Kontoauszug...)
> 
> Im Moment kämpfe ich echt gegen den inneren Schweinehund - jeden Tag eine Stunde Sport und der No-Buy bis April - oh dear. So, so schwer!
> 
> Ich habe den 168 genommen, damit ich überhaupt ins Pfännchen komme, und dann mit dem 187 verblendet. Ging gut!


----------



## Anneri (Feb 5, 2013)

Nah, ich bin so ein Sportmuffel, aber ich muss dringend was tun. Und im Endeffekt hat beides (NB und Sport) das selbe Ziel - Strandfigur und Geld zum Ausgeben im Urlaub!

  	Tut einem ja mal ganz gut, so ein bissl Selbstdisziplin, oder? *husthust*


----------



## dorni (Feb 5, 2013)

*Anneri,* jeder Euro hier gespart erhöht Dein Buget für USA. Und wie es in der Kosmetikwelt so ist, im April gibt es auch wieder genug Produkte mit Habenmußgefühl.

  	Mantra: Du brauchst keine weiteren Nagellacke! Du brauchst keine weiteren Nagellacke! Du brauchst keine weiteren Nagellacke!

*Naynadine:* Vielen Dank, da muß ich doch gleich mal bei HQHair vorbeischauen.


----------



## MACina (Feb 5, 2013)

Ah ok,dann kostet es sicher einiges an Überwindung!

  	Ich liebe Sport....wenn es mal (wieder wegen der Gesundheit) nicht geht,fühle ich mich richtig unwohl.
  	Vermisse eh so vieles,weil bei mir ja nur noch das Fitness-Center geht.



dorni said:


> Anneri, *jeder Euro hier gespart erhöht Dein Buget für USA.* Und wie es in der Kosmetikwelt so ist, im April gibt es auch wieder genug Produkte mit Habenmußgefühl.
> 
> Mantra: Du brauchst keine weiteren Nagellacke! Du brauchst keine weiteren Nagellacke! Du brauchst keine weiteren Nagellacke!
> 
> *Naynadine:* Vielen Dank, da muß ich doch gleich mal bei HQHair vorbeischauen.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 5, 2013)

Danke Euch beiden! Hat geholfen! (Für heute.)

  	Macina, was machst Du denn an Sportarten gerne? Ich wehre mich ja gegen die Fitnessstudios, die finde ich gruselig... Früher war ich mal eine richtig gute Reiterin, aber lang lang ists her...


----------



## MACina (Feb 5, 2013)

Früher waren meine "Schwerpunkte" Skilaufen, (Rettungs-)Schwimmen (bei der DLRG) und Basketball.
  	Davon geht aber heute leider gar nichts mehr....

  	Im Fitness-Center kann ich halt recht gezielt und "kontrolliert" meine Muskeln trainieren.Und die Belastung immer
  	ganz gut anpassen.Was halt gerade geht.


Anneri said:


> Danke Euch beiden! Hat geholfen! (Für heute.)
> 
> Macina, was machst Du denn an Sportarten gerne? Ich wehre mich ja gegen die Fitnessstudios, die finde ich gruselig... Früher war ich mal eine richtig gute Reiterin, aber lang lang ists her...


----------



## MACina (Feb 7, 2013)

*Anneri*, ich habe gestern den Review zu Bitter Orange & Chocolate bei beaut.ie gelesen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Ich habe noch nie einen so lustigen Review gesehen...ich muss heute noch lachen!

  	Also, der Beschreibung nach,dürfte er etwas _zu kräftig_ sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Der fällt somit schon mal weg.Aber Redcurrant & Cream hört sich sehr gut an.Den werde ich auf jeden Fall nehmen.
  	Dann eventuell noch Ginger Biscuit und Lemon Tart.Da muss sie mich noch mal beraten.Muss mich ja auf die Beschreibung
  	verlassen,da ich nicht selbst testen kann.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 7, 2013)

Ich wusste, dass es Dir gefallen würde! Ich liebe die Mädels bei Beaut.ie - die Reviews sind meistens echt witzig.

  	Welche Jo Malones hast Du noch? Mein BF ist großer Fan und hat Black Vetiver Cafe, Sweet Lime & Cedar und Blue Agava & Cacao. Letzteres benutze ich von Zeit zu Zeit auch ganz gerne.


----------



## MACina (Feb 7, 2013)

Anneri, ich habe noch nie so über einen Review gelacht.Mir sind echt die Tränen gelaufen!


Anneri said:


> Ich wusste, dass es Dir gefallen würde! Ich liebe die Mädels bei Beaut.ie - *die Reviews sind meistens echt witzig.*
> 
> Welche Jo Malones hast Du noch? Mein BF ist großer Fan und hat Black Vetiver Cafe, Sweet Lime & Cedar und Blue Agava & Cacao. Letzteres benutze ich von Zeit zu Zeit auch ganz gerne.


  	Ich habe aktuell Iris & White Musk, Blue Agava & Cacao (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Nutmeg & Ginger, Grapefruit und English Pear & Freesia.

  	EP&F ist mein absoluter Favorit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Dann habe ich auch noch Rose Water & Vanilla.Den habe ich geschenkt bekommen,aber er gefällt mir leider nicht so gut.Entwickelt sich nicht so schön auf meiner Haut.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 7, 2013)

Und, Karneval anyone? *g*


----------



## MACina (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh nein, auf gar keinen Fall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ich bin ja "geborenes Nordlicht" und kann damit so gar nichts anfangen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Und du?



Anneri said:


> Und, Karneval anyone? *g*


----------



## Anneri (Feb 7, 2013)

Ich bin ja als geborene Rheinländerin etwas in der Diaspora hier - aber die Zeiten als ich zum feiern heimgefahren bin, sind auch vorbei. Ich finds allerdings immer noch strange, dass ich am Rosenmontag hier Termine habe!  Vielleicht lauf ich dann mit roter Nase rum... ;-)


----------



## MACina (Feb 7, 2013)

Ach so,dann hat Karneval für dich natürlich eine ganz andere Bedeutung!



Anneri said:


> *Vielleicht lauf ich dann mit roter Nase rum... ;-)*


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 7, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Und, Karneval anyone? *g*


  	Nein, danke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Bin auch geborene Rheinländerin, auch hier in meiner kleinen Heimatstadt wird ordentlich gefeiert, und finde das ganz schlimm. Liegt vermutlich zum größten Teil daran, dass ich keinen Alkohol trinke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich halte mich dem Treiben fern so gut es geht.
  	Obwohl, ich muss sagen, wenn ich kölsche Lieder höre, bin ich leicht versucht mit einzustimmen. Köln ist einfach die schönste Stadt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Heute kam mein CP Päckchen an, Taupe Shape ist richtig toll! Poised habe ich noch nicht probiert.


----------



## dorni (Feb 7, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Und, Karneval anyone? *g*


	Und hier ist noch jemand aus der Anti-Karneval-Fraktion, in meinem Fall eher Anti-Fasnet-Fraktion.
  	Ich bin leider in einer Hochburg der schwäbisch-alemannischen Fasnacht aufgewachsen und das ist schon sehr speziell, hat mit Karneval nicht ganz so viel zu tun. Die Späße beim Umzug (Narrensprung) sind sehr derb, das muß man mögen, ich fands nicht so toll eine dreckige Schweineblase ins Gesicht zu bekommen und das komisch finden zu müssen. Da ich auch ein Problem mit Betrunkenen habe, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 verzichte ich auf Karneval.


----------



## MACina (Feb 7, 2013)

....OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Da bin ich ja beruhigt,daß ich nicht die Einzige bin,die an Karneval so gar nichts finden kann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Alkohol lehne ich auch total ab!!!





dorni said:


> Und hier ist noch jemand aus der Anti-Karneval-Fraktion, in meinem Fall eher Anti-Fasnet-Fraktion. 		 			Ich bin leider in einer Hochburg der schwäbisch-alemannischen Fasnacht aufgewachsen und das ist schon sehr speziell, hat mit Karneval nicht ganz so viel zu tun. Die Späße beim Umzug (Narrensprung) sind sehr derb, das muß man mögen, ich fands nicht so toll *eine dreckige Schweineblase ins Gesicht zu bekommen* und das komisch finden zu müssen. Da ich auch ein Problem mit Betrunkenen habe,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Feb 7, 2013)

Oops...ich wollte deinen post eigentlich über "multi" mitzitieren,aber das hat irgendwie nicht geklappt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Naynadine said:


> Nein, danke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Super,daß dein Päckle da ist!Viel Freude mit den Blushes


----------



## Anneri (Feb 7, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Nein, danke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Hah, so gehts mir auch. Frühkindliche Prägung oder so...

  	Alemannische Fasnet - da hab ich ein trauma. Sieben jahre in Freiburg gewohnt, 'nuff said. Aber trotzdem spielen sie die kölschen Schlager auf den Parties! Tsk.

  	Ich versuche gerade übrigens gleichzeitig zu posten und mir die Nägel abzulackieren. Nicht so einfach...

  	Hast Du TS als Blush oder Contour versucht?


  	Hat eigentlich jemand eine Ahnung, was im Feb. und März so an Kollektionen anstehen? Außer Archie, Brows, Nicki 2?


----------



## dorni (Feb 7, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Hah, so gehts mir auch. Frühkindliche Prägung oder so...
> 
> Alemannische Fasnet - da hab ich ein trauma. Sieben jahre in Freiburg gewohnt, 'nuff said. Aber trotzdem spielen sie die kölschen Schlager auf den Parties! Tsk.
> 
> ...


  	Paint Pots und der Mineralize Kram (Lipstick und Foundation) sollten ja auch noch kommen.

  	Ich bin aber am meisten an der Nudes & Metallics interessiert, kommt wohl erst später. Ach ja, mein Must have: Die Fall Trend Eye Palette, ich weiß zwar noch nicht wie ich dran kommen werde, aber das muß klappen!!

  	Ich versuche gerade zu posten und meine Nägel zu lackieren. Mal sehen ob's klappt, ich habe nämlich Butter London British Racing Green als Goodie bekommen, das muß ausprobiert werden.


----------



## MACina (Feb 7, 2013)

dorni said:


> *Paint Pots und der Mineralize Kram (Lipstick und Foundation)* sollten ja auch noch kommen.
> 
> Ich bin aber am meisten an der Nudes & Metallics interessiert, kommt wohl erst später. Ach ja, mein Must have: Die Fall Trend Eye Palette, ich weiß zwar noch nicht wie ich dran kommen werde, aber das muß klappen!!
> 
> Ich versuche gerade zu posten und meine Nägel zu lackieren. Mal sehen ob's klappt, ich habe nämlich Butter London British Racing Green als Goodie bekommen, das muß ausprobiert werden.


 
  	Stimmt,das könnte gut sein,daß die auch im März kommen.


  	British Racing Green ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Und als Goodie???Das ist ja eine sehr schöne Überraschung!


----------



## Anneri (Feb 8, 2013)

Die Fall Trend Palette - sind das Cremelidschatten? Ich habe bisher keine von den Paletten, und habe mich auch noch nie damit befasst - sind sie gut? Besonders? Ein Habenmuss?


----------



## dorni (Feb 8, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Die Fall Trend Palette - sind das Cremelidschatten? Ich habe bisher keine von den Paletten, und habe mich auch noch nie damit befasst - sind sie gut? Besonders? *Ein Habenmuss*?


  	Ich hatte eine Freundin gebeten mir die Concealer/Corrector Palette zu besorgen und sie hat mir den Lack dazugepackt. Sie wußte, das ich die Farbe toll fand.

  	Kein Habenmuss. Das sind Cremelidschatten, ich habe sie auch noch nicht probiert. Aber als ich las:

  	Smoked Indigo-dimensional indigo blue
	Purple Fusion-rich intense purple
	Scarab Green-rich intense green

  	da wars um mich geschehen. Ich liebe diese "Jewel-Tones".


----------



## MACina (Feb 8, 2013)

Ach ja,die sollen ja auch kommen!

  	Ich habe bereits 2 Eye Palettes (und 3 Lip Palettes) und mag sie sehr gerne.Werde mir auf jeden Fall wieder beide Paletten holen.Besonders die Eye Palette spricht mich von den Farben her seeeeehr an


----------



## Anneri (Feb 8, 2013)

Macina, wie ist denn die Anwendung? Creasen sie? Benutzt du sie allein, oder noch powder e/s darüber? Wie lassen sie sich verblenden? Fragen über fragen - jewel tones liebe ich nämlich auch!  Heute gabs dann wahrhaftig auch Strength im store. Vier Mädels warteten schon draußen, bevor der Laden überhaupt aufmachte! Und offensichtlich bekomme ich auch eine Einladung für archie, dorni!  Ich war aber brav und habe nur etwas für ein CP gekauft und bin dann sofort wieder raus, damit ich nicht von den quads angefixt wurde...


----------



## MACina (Feb 8, 2013)

Ich benutze sie eigentlich wie paint pots.Also fast immer mit einem powder eyeshadow darüber.Wenn ich sie solo nehme,dann
  	gebe ich auch etwas P+P Transparent Finishing Powder darüber.
  	Mit creasing habe ich keine Probleme.Habe ich aber allgemein ganz,ganz selten.



Anneri said:


> Ich war aber brav und habe nur etwas für ein CP gekauft und bin dann sofort wieder raus, damit ich nicht von den quads angefixt wurde...








......endlich!






....gut,daß du dir die Quads nicht näher angeschaut hast,denn sonst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Super,daß du auch zu dem Event eingeladen wirst


----------



## MACina (Feb 8, 2013)

Ich komme noch mal kurz auf das Thema "Nagellacke im internationalen" Versand zurück.Nachdem ja schon in anderen Threads dazu geschrieben wurde,habe ich mir die Frage gestellt,wie das denn nun eigentlich bei uns in D ist,denn wir machen ja auch manchmal CPs für Nagellacke.

  	Auf der Seite der Deutschen Post habe ich dann diese Richtlinien gefunden:

http://www.deutschepost.de/mlm.nf/dpag/briefe_ins_ausland/befoerderungsausschluesse/index.html

  	Dort werden unter anderem ".....2. explosionsgefährliche, *leicht entzündliche* oder radioaktive Stoffe und gefährliche Güter;....."
  	genannt und da zählen Nagellacke ja auf jeden Fall zu.

  	Um ganz sicher zu gehen,habe ich dann noch mit DHL Paket International gesprochen und dort wurde mir bestätigt,daß Nagellacke zu den Gefahrenstoffen gehören,die nicht international verschickt werden dürfen.
  	Da gibt es wohl nur eine Möglichkeit über Express International.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 9, 2013)

Hm, gut zu wissen, aber ich habe in der Vergangenheit schon Nagellack verschickt und werd's vermutlich auch weiterhin tun. *shrug* Aber ich mach's natürlich auch nicht komerziell!


----------



## Anneri (Feb 9, 2013)

Argh, was ist das in der letzten zeit mit specktra und den Double posts?!


----------



## MACina (Feb 9, 2013)

Ich habe auch schon Lacke verschickt und mir dabei nichts gedacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Aber jetzt,wo ich das weiß,ist mir schon etwas unwohl...

  	Man müsste halt mal schauen,was es auf dem Express-Weg kostet.Aber das dürfte ganz schön teuer sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> Aber ich mach's natürlich auch nicht komerziell!


----------



## Anneri (Feb 10, 2013)

Ich habe heute morgen die Email für Strength bekommen. Wie immer ein totaler fail, Mac! Ist überhaupt irgendwas von der Kollektion übrig?! Pah.


----------



## MACina (Feb 10, 2013)

....ich auch (schon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)!!!!

  	Die Quads gibt es noch und Firm Form.Allerdings steht bei SW und AP "Demnächst wieder lieferbar".
  	Mal sehen,ob das stimmt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> Ist überhaupt irgendwas von der Kollektion übrig?! Pah.


----------



## dorni (Feb 10, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Ist überhaupt irgendwas von der Kollektion übrig?! Pah.


  	Irgendwie scheint man bei MAC ein wenig überfordert zu sein. Erst geht die LE schon am 31.01. online, kommt aber erst am 08.02. in die Stores und am 10.02. kommt der Newsletter. Hätten sie den mit der guten alten Post verschickt könnte es nicht langsamer sein.

  	Ob sie die Mail noch losgeschickt haben, weil sie hoffen, das ein paar Enttäuschte anstelle von Lippenstift und Blush dann eben die Quads und Lacke kaufen?


----------



## MACina (Feb 10, 2013)

Den Eindruck habe ich auch.Ich finde es sehr schade,daß der MAC Online-Shop bei uns so unzuverlässig ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Da können wir wirklich froh sein,daß es noch andere "Online-Quellen" gibt!


dorni said:


> *Irgendwie scheint man bei MAC ein wenig überfordert zu sein.* Erst geht die LE schon am 31.01. online, kommt aber erst am 08.02. in die Stores und am 10.02. kommt der Newsletter. Hätten sie den mit der guten alten Post verschickt könnte es nicht langsamer sein.
> 
> Ob sie die Mail noch losgeschickt haben, weil sie hoffen, das ein paar Enttäuschte anstelle von Lippenstift und Blush dann eben die Quads und Lacke kaufen?


----------



## Anneri (Feb 10, 2013)

Wenn man sieht was gerade in Holland abgeht, merkt man dass es nicht nur in D so ist. Das Problem ist nur, dass Mac deswegen keine besonderen Einbußen hat - gekauft wird trotzdem wie "jeck", und daher gibt's auch keinen anlaß, irgendwas zu ändern. Leider.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 10, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Hah, so gehts mir auch. Frühkindliche Prägung oder so...
> 
> Alemannische Fasnet - da hab ich ein trauma. Sieben jahre in Freiburg gewohnt, 'nuff said. Aber trotzdem spielen sie die kölschen Schlager auf den Parties! Tsk.
> 
> ...


  	Ich habs nur als Blush getragen, aber habe beim Auftrag etwas tiefer angesetzt als sonst. Also eigentlich doch eher Kontur. *g* Mittlerweile habe ich auch Poised getragen, und der ist ja wirklich ein Traum. So ein schöner natürlicher Ton und ein ganz toller Sheen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich glaube da muss ein BU her.


----------



## MACina (Feb 10, 2013)

Ja, das finde ich auch erschreckend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> *Wenn man sieht was gerade in Holland abgeht, merkt man dass es nicht nur in D so ist.* Das Problem ist nur, dass Mac deswegen keine besonderen Einbußen hat - gekauft wird trotzdem wie "jeck", und daher gibt's auch keinen anlaß, irgendwas zu ändern. Leider.


----------



## smokeyrose (Feb 11, 2013)

Ich bin neugierig, was ist mit Holland & MAC?


----------



## Anneri (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Smokeyrose! Willkommen im German thread!

  	Nun, im Strength thread (bei den Color Collections) findest Du die Erlebnisse der holländischen Specktrettes mit der Strength LE, die geprägt sind von fehlender Kommunikation, verschwundener Ware und nicht nachvollziehbarem Shipping. Genau das, was wir hier in D auch ständig mit unserem OS erleben.


----------



## dorni (Feb 12, 2013)

*Anneri:* Falls die Info stimmt, dann werden neben Smashbox auch *Burberry* und Laura Mercier im neuen Douglas auf der Zeil vertreten sein. Eröffnung angeblich am 20.02.

  	Also auf Burberry bin ich ja mal gespannt. Laura Mercier ist hier ja verhältnismäßig teuer, aber anschauen werde ich mir die Produkte zumindest.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 12, 2013)

WAAAAAAAAAAAS?! Wo kam die Info denn her?! Das wäre so toll! Danke Dir fürs Benachrichtigen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ich habe heute die Einladung zum Archie's Event bekommen - das einzig gute an einem sonst sehr beschissenen Tag. Weißt Du schon, ob Du hingehen wirst?


----------



## MACina (Feb 12, 2013)

Das ist ja super,dann könnte ihr bald Burberry shoppen, dorni und Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> WAAAAAAAAAAAS?! Wo kam die Info denn her?! Das wäre so toll! Danke Dir fürs Benachrichtigen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Feb 12, 2013)

Ja natürlich! Ich berichte eigentlich von jedem Event, auf dem ich bin. Und ich glaube, ich war seit Tartan Tale auf jedem. Oder sogar noch davor? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too many LEs...


----------



## MACina (Feb 12, 2013)

Danke, da bin ich schon sehr gespannt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> Ja natürlich! Ich berichte eigentlich von jedem Event, auf dem ich bin. Und ich glaube, ich war seit Tartan Tale auf jedem. Oder sogar noch davor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dorni (Feb 12, 2013)

Anneri said:


> WAAAAAAAAAAAS?! *Wo kam die Info denn her?*! Das wäre so toll! Danke Dir fürs Benachrichtigen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Sugar & Cream Blog, den ich immer nur des Lokalkolorits wegen aufsuche und das auch eher selten. Aber ich glaube, bei solchen Dingen ist sie sehr zuverlässig.

  	Oh, hoffentlich nur etwas Vorübergehendes.

  	Ich weiß noch nocht so recht, obn ich hingehen sollte, habe auch noch keine richtige Einladung bekommen. Leider gibt's an dem Abend ja nur AG und keine der anderen LE's.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 12, 2013)

Ach komm, das wird spaßig! Gut, auch total überfüllt, aber es ist ja auch nett wenn man die feeding frenzy relativ unbeteiligt beobachten und sich dabei betrinken kann!   FÜR ALLE: bei Aldi gibt's gerade Label Printer! Ich habe neulich einen gekauft und finde die Dinger echt super praktisch um makeup besser zu organisieren. Bei Café makeup gibt's einen schönen Post dazu.  Danke dorni nochmal für die burberry Info! Sugar und cream habe ich früher auch mal wegen des Lokalkolorits gelesen, inzwischen nicht mehr - aber gut, dass du mich auf dem laufenden hältst! *g*  Dann *muss* ich ja an sich am 20. zum Douglas, oder?! ;-)


----------



## MACina (Feb 12, 2013)

Anneri said:


> *Dann *muss* ich ja an sich am 20. zum Douglas, oder?! ;-)*


----------



## Mac-Guy (Feb 13, 2013)

dorni said:


> Sugar & Cream Blog, den ich immer nur des Lokalkolorits wegen aufsuche und das auch eher selten. Aber ich glaube, bei solchen Dingen ist sie sehr zuverlässig.
> 
> Oh, hoffentlich nur etwas Vorübergehendes.
> 
> Ich weiß noch nocht so recht, obn ich hingehen sollte, ha*be auch noch keine richtige Einladung bekommen*. Leider gibt's an dem Abend ja nur AG und keine der anderen LE's.


  	Die Einladungen fuer Archie's wurden schon letzte Woche (per Briefpost) verschickt. Sie sollte als schon angekommen sein. Viel Spass beim Event.


----------



## dorni (Feb 13, 2013)

Mac-Guy said:


> Die Einladungen fuer Archie's wurden *schon letzte Woche (per Briefpost) verschickt. Sie sollte als schon angekommen sein.* Viel Spass beim Event.


  	Dann werde ich wohl doch keine Einladung bekommen. Ob es daran liegt, das ich bei den meisten Events der Einladung nicht gefolgt bin oder das ich nicht mehr min.100€/Monat bei MAC im FFM lasse, wer weiß.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 13, 2013)

Wenn Ben dich auf die liste gesetzt hat, musst du nicht unbedingt eine Einladung bekommen. Bei Shop/Cook war das bei mir auch so. Du kannst im store nochmal nachfragen, oder in München - oder mit mir mitkommen!


----------



## dorni (Feb 13, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Wenn Ben dich auf die liste gesetzt hat, musst du nicht unbedingt eine Einladung bekommen. Bei Shop/Cook war das bei mir auch so. Du kannst im store nochmal nachfragen, oder in München - *oder mit mir mitkommen!*


  	So, der Entschluß steht: ich gehe dann doch zum Event. Muß morgen gleich mal Urlaub einreichen.
  	Ich werde mal im Store nachfragen, ansonsten komme ich auf Dein Angebot gerne zurück.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## dorni (Feb 13, 2013)

Ich liebe diesen "Smiley"!!!


----------



## MACina (Feb 13, 2013)

dorni, ich auch!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





dorni said:


> *Ich liebe diesen "Smiley"!!!*


----------



## Anneri (Feb 15, 2013)

So, ich habe dann heute zugesagt für das Event. WIe siehts aus dorni? Hast Du Dich schon erkundigt?

  	Ich bin heute schwach geworden und habe beim ASOS sale 4 Nagellacke gekauft. Well. Ich habe ja gesagt dass der no buy bei Nagellack nicht funktionieren wird! Aber ansonsten war ich stark. Auch wenn ich katreds review für Attrape Coeur gesehen habe und am liebsten zum nächsten Douglas gestürzt wäre.

  	Macina, ich habe im early news thread gesehen dass Du eine Handcreme suchst - was ich absolut empfehlen kann: Panthenol. Such Dir irgendwas mit einem besonders hohen Panthenol-Gehalt - ich benutze Bepanthen Creme (nicht die Handcreme, sondern die, die man auch für Wundheilung benutzt) und creme meine Hände jeden Abend damit ein und geh dann so ins Bett. Besser als jede Handcreme. Ansonsten benutze ich die von Aveda im Moment, wobei ich auch Lush (Helping Hands), L'Occitane und Body Shop hier habe und alle gerne mag.


----------



## MACina (Feb 15, 2013)

Super, dann schon mal ganz viel Spaß 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> So,* ich habe dann heute zugesagt für das Event.* WIe siehts aus dorni? Hast Du Dich schon erkundigt?
> 
> Ich bin heute schwach geworden und habe beim ASOS sale 4 Nagellacke gekauft. Well. *Ich habe ja gesagt dass der no buy bei Nagellack nicht funktionieren wird!* Aber ansonsten war ich stark. Auch wenn ich katreds review für Attrape Coeur gesehen habe und am liebsten zum nächsten Douglas gestürzt wäre.
> 
> ...


 
  	Ganz vielen Dank, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Bepanthen Salbe und Augen-und Nasensalbe habe ich immer da.Die Salbe habe ich allerdings noch nicht speziell als Handcreme benutzt. Die Hände kriegen zwar immer mal was ab,aber eben nicht so viel.Werde das über Nacht mal testen.
  	Ohne Bepanthen könnte ich gar nicht leben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Von L' Occitane lasse ich mir mal eine Handcreme von meinem Dad mitbringen.Er fährt immer mal in den Store,wenn er neue EdTs
  	braucht.

  	Lush vertrage ich leider gar nicht.Da hatte ich schon oft Sachen und meine Haut mag das überhaupt nicht.


----------



## MACina (Feb 16, 2013)

*Anneri*, ich habe das mit den Bepanthen Salbe gleich letzte Nacht probiert.Habe noch Baumwollhandschuhe angezogen!
  	Und die Salbe pflegt wirklich super 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Für die Nacht eine ganz,ganz tolle Pflege!

	Noch einmal vielen Dank für den Tipp


----------



## dorni (Feb 17, 2013)

Anneri said:


> So, ich habe dann heute zugesagt für das Event. *WIe siehts aus dorni? Hast Du Dich schon erkundigt?*
> 
> *Ich bin heute schwach geworden und habe beim ASOS sale 4 Nagellacke gekauft. Well. Ich habe ja gesagt dass der no buy bei Nagellack nicht funktionieren wird! Aber ansonsten war ich stark. Auch wenn ich katreds review für Attrape Coeur gesehen habe und am liebsten zum nächsten Douglas gestürzt wäre.*
> 
> Macina, ich habe im early news thread gesehen dass Du eine Handcreme suchst - was ich absolut empfehlen kann: Panthenol. Such Dir irgendwas mit einem besonders hohen Panthenol-Gehalt - ich benutze Bepanthen Creme (nicht die Handcreme, sondern die, die man auch für Wundheilung benutzt) und creme meine Hände jeden Abend damit ein und geh dann so ins Bett. Besser als jede Handcreme. Ansonsten benutze ich die von Aveda im Moment, wobei ich auch Lush (Helping Hands), L'Occitane und Body Shop hier habe und alle gerne mag.


  	Das muß ich am Montag gleich machen.
  	Ich war die letzten Tage andauernd unterwegs bei vers. Orthopäden wegen meines blöden, hartnäckigen Fersensporns. Da es in meiner tollen Universitätsstadt zwar geschätzt 1 000 000 Ärzte gibt, aber keinen Orthopäden, dem ich zu 100%, traue mußte ich noch in die nächste Stadt fahren um eine Zweitmeinung zu bekommen. Super!!

  	Nagellacke!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ich mußte gerade überlegen, was Du mit Attrape Coeur meinst, mir war nur das Parfum bekannt. Die Palette ist wirklich schön, aber ich habe festgestellt, das ich Paletten zu selten nutze. Meine Lauder Blue Daliah Palette habe ich noch nicht einmal benutzt, Les Perles de Chanel ein wenig häufiger und auf die Naked habe ich erst mal wieder ausgraben müssen. Insofern war es gut, das Strength bei unserem Besuch im MAC Store noch nicht erhältlich war, sonst hätte ich die andere Palette auch noch gekauft.

  	Wie ist das eigentlich bei Euch? Verwendet ihr eher die fertigen Paletten oder die Einzellidschatten? Meine Einzelnen sind allerdings zum größten Teil depotted und in großen Paletten von MAC und MUFE untergebracht.


----------



## dorni (Feb 17, 2013)

Gerade gesehen: L'Artisan Parfumeur bei douglas.de. Allerdings nicht das ganze Programm. Damit ist die Zeit der Nischenparfümerie endgültig vorbei.


----------



## MACina (Feb 17, 2013)

Ich liebe  L' Été en Douce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	So eine schöner Sommerduft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Kannst du sonst noch einen Duft besonders empfehlen, dorni?



dorni said:


> Gerade gesehen:* L'Artisan Parfumeur bei douglas.de.* Allerdings nicht das ganze Programm. Damit ist die Zeit der Nischenparfümerie endgültig vorbei.


----------



## MACina (Feb 17, 2013)

Ich wollte noch mal kurz zu Chanel berichten.Sollte mich ja Mitte Februar noch mal melden und das habe ich am Freitag gemacht.
  	Die Dame war wieder suuuuuper nett!!! Wow,ich bin begeistert!Wenn ich irgendwann mal was Exklusives von Chanel brauche,werde
  	ich es dort bestellen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Gut,aber nun zu den Düften....leider verschickt Chanel an die Counter keine bzw. nur noch ein ganz paar Proben.Nicht mehr,wie sonst immer, eine Lieferung mit _allen_ Düften.
  	Sie hatten diese Lieferung auch schon bekommen und sie wollte für mich nachschauen,ob Beige und Jersey dabei sind und mich dann zurückrufen.
  	Leider habe ich kein Glück gehabt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Na ja,ungetestet werde ich sicher keinen der Düfte bestellen, aber vielleicht komme ich ja irgendwann mal ins KaDeWe.Dann werde ich
  	auf jeden Fall "probeschnuppern".


----------



## dorni (Feb 17, 2013)

Mein Favorit von L'Artisan war L'eau de Jatamansi, leider d/c.
  	Ansonsten:
  	-  L'Eau d'Ambre Extrême, sehr intensiver Ambra-Duft.
  	-  Al Oudh, finde ich auch gut, nicht so hart wie die Aoud's von Montale
  	-  Coeur de Vétiver Sacré

  	Letzteren habe ich mir verganges Jahr im Sale gekauft. Ist recht eigenwillig, kein must-have, aber ich mag ihn ganz gerne.


----------



## MACina (Feb 17, 2013)

Danke, dorni!

  	Sehr intensiver Ambra-Duft fällt für mich auf jeden Fall weg.Die anderen beiden habe ich mir gerade mal bei ALZD angeschaut und
  	besonders Cœur de Vétiver Sacré hört sich gut an!Da werde ich mir mal eine Probe bestellen.
Al Oudh möchte ich auch testen.Der kommt dann gleich mit.Ich hatte eine Probe von dem Montale und der hat mich *hust* doch
  	ziemlich umgehauen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ich habe auch schon 2 Byredos auf der Liste.Da kann ich bald eine Probenbestellung machen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






dorni said:


> Mein Favorit von L'Artisan war L'eau de Jatamansi, leider d/c.
> Ansonsten:
> -  L'Eau d'Ambre Extrême, sehr intensiver Ambra-Duft.
> -  Al Oudh, finde ich auch gut, nicht so hart wie die Aoud's von Montale
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Feb 17, 2013)

Einen schönen Sonntag Euch! Ich war ja ganz erstaunt, dass es so viele neue Posts heute gab!

  	Macina, schön dass Dir der Tipp gefallen hat! Ich schwöre drauf und mache das schon seit Äonen (echt!), und denke mir immer, dass meine Hände ganz definitiv nicht mein Alter verraten. Inzwischen benutze ich auch eine Creme fürs Gesicht (Hautcreme+) mit viel Panthenol und hoffe, dass das einen ähnlichen Effekt haben wird...

  	Dorni, wo hast Du denn L'artisan gesichtet? Online kann ich die nämlich nicht finden. Wenn es mehr Nischendüfte in der Parfümerie geben würde, wäre ich an sich ganz beglückt - bei Parfums geht blind bestellen gar nicht. Zumindest für mich, richtige 'Fragonerds' können das vielleicht so abschätzen wie wir inzwischen recht gut MU items abschätzen können, ich allerdings nicht.

  	Coeur de Vetiver Sacre hat ein guter Freund von mir, und ich mags echt gerne an ihm - obs an mir gut wäre - großes Zweifeln.

  	Ich würde gerne an dem neuen Guerlain riechen (und wahrscheinlich kaufen), aber das gibts ja wieder nirgendwo. Lingerie de Peau heißts. Ich weiß nicht, ich finde dieses ultralimitierte Getue langsam echt albern und weiß wirklich nicht, was die Firmen damit bezwecken.

  	Ich habe heute von einer Freundin drei Abfüllungen von ALZD bekommen und bin gespannt. Dabei sind Nobile 1942, Laboratorio Olfattivo und Piguet.


----------



## dorni (Feb 17, 2013)

*Anneri:* Auf douglas.de, unter Marken. Parfums, speziell Nischendüfte, blind zu bestellen dürfte auch für "Fragonerds" sehr schwer sein. Ich habe gestern mal wieder Angel von Mugler benutzt und wurde mehrmals positiv darauf angesprochen. Die Frauen wollten beide nicht glauben das es sich um Angel handelt, den hätten sie schon probiert und der wäre furchtbar. Hautchemie kann gewaltige Unterschiede machen.

  	Wie schrieb Naynadine im Nudes and Metallics Thread: ... if it's Pro only or some deserted island only...

  	Das Getue ist schwachsinnig.
  	Weißt Du wo es den Guerlain geben soll? Maison Guerlain?

  	Witzig. Ich teste z.Z. die Hautcreme+, bin noch nicht völlig überzeugt. Das könnte aber auch an den kalten Wetter liegen.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 17, 2013)

Soweit ich weiß nur bei Harrods London und Printemps Paris.

  	No comment, really...

  	Ich muss blind sein, unter Marken hab ichs nicht gefunden. Tsk.

  	Das Angel-Phänomen kenn ich. Ich liebe quasi alles von Serge Lutens an einer Freundin, an mir - big NO!


----------



## dorni (Feb 17, 2013)

Versuch's mal damit:

  	http://www.douglas.de/douglas/L%C2%B4Artisan-Parfumeur/D%C3%BCfte/index_b978001.html

  	Ich hoffe das gibt jetzt keinen Ärger wegen des Links.


----------



## MACina (Feb 17, 2013)

Vielen Dank, Anneri! Ich wünsche dir und euch allen auch einen schönen (Rest)Sonntag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Anneri said:


> Einen schönen Sonntag Euch! Ich war ja ganz erstaunt, dass es so viele neue Posts heute gab!
> 
> Macina, schön dass Dir der Tipp gefallen hat! Ich schwöre drauf und mache das schon seit Äonen (echt!), und denke mir immer, dass meine Hände ganz definitiv nicht mein Alter verraten. Inzwischen benutze ich auch eine Creme fürs Gesicht (Hautcreme+) mit viel Panthenol und hoffe, dass das einen ähnlichen Effekt haben wird...
> 
> ...


 
  	Auf gar keinen Fall.....deshalb gibt es für mich auch erst mal keinen der Chanel Düfte.

  	Von dem neuen Guerlain habe ich noch gar nichts gehört.....aber wenn es seinem Namen alle Ehre macht,dann muss ich das testen!
  	Aber testen dürfte hier wohl seeeeeeeeeehr schwierig sein


----------



## dorni (Feb 18, 2013)

Habe gerade mit dem Store in FFM wegen des AG's Events gesprochen, ich stehe auf der Liste und dann es ja losgehen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Es wird bestimmt wieder total eng und heiß.


----------



## MACina (Feb 18, 2013)

Das ist ja super, dorni!

  	Dann wünsche ich dir auch schon mal ganz viel Spaß


----------



## Anneri (Feb 18, 2013)

Yay!!! Ich wusste es doch!

  	Freu mich!

  	Habt Ihr übrigens schon mal via Temptalia (sie nimmt das häufig in ihrer sonntäglichen Linksammlung) Kafkaesque gelesen? Parfumblog - gefällt mir. Und in einem Übersichtspost über neue Releases http://akafkaesquelife.wordpress.com/2013/02/15/new-perfume-releases-volume-4-february-15-2013/ ist nicht nur Jo Malone mit dabei,* Macina*, sondern soooooooo viel, das sich super anhört!
  	Ich würde davon gerne die beiden neuen Duft aus der Aqua Allegoria Reihe von Guerlain probieren (auch wenn die normalerweise eine halbe Stunde bei mir halten...), den neuen von Frederic Malle und Etro und Roger et Gallet. Und von Fragonard den Muguet-Duft.
  	Mit Parfum ists wie mit MU - man fängt einmal damit an, und auf einmal wirds immer mehr auf der endlosen Habenmuss-Liste...


----------



## MACina (Feb 18, 2013)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, Anneri!

  	Den Blog kenne ich noch gar nicht und werde ihn mir mal anschauen.Parfumblogs kannte ich bisher gar keine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> Yay!!! Ich wusste es doch!
> 
> Freu mich!
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Feb 18, 2013)

Wenn Du mal was lesen möchtest, empfehle ich The Non-Blonde. Finde ich ganz toll.


----------



## MACina (Feb 18, 2013)

Super, danke , da werde ich auch mal stöbern!



  	Weiß jemand von euch,ob das Oberpollinger auch Tom Ford Deko hat?
  	Die gehören doch auch,wie das KaDeWe, zu den Karstadt Premiumhäusern....



Anneri said:


> Wenn Du mal was lesen möchtest, empfehle ich The Non-Blonde. Finde ich ganz toll.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 18, 2013)

Oberpollinger hat das 'kleine' TF Sortiment - Parfums, Private Blend Düfte und die Lippenstifte.

  	Immer nur her mit allen Estee Lauder-Fragen...


----------



## MACina (Feb 18, 2013)

Danke, Anneri!

  	Hätte ja sein können...jetzt habe ich schon 2 Gründe,es irgendwann mal nach Berlin zu schaffen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> Oberpollinger hat das 'kleine' TF Sortiment - Parfums, Private Blend Düfte und die Lippenstifte.
> 
> Immer nur her mit allen Estee Lauder-Fragen...


----------



## Anneri (Feb 19, 2013)

Falls es jemanden interessiert: P2 bringt ja nun auch 'Liquid Sands' Lacke raus, und bei Frau Shopping gibts ein Vergleichsbild. Muss den silbernen haben! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.facebook.com/pages/wwwfrau-shoppingde/106030779429965?ref=stream


----------



## dorni (Feb 19, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Yay!!! Ich wusste es doch!
> 
> Freu mich!
> 
> ...


  	Den Blog mag ich auch. Und die neuen Düfte - hach ja, für mich vor allem Etro Rajasthan
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, den muß ich probieren. Bois Bleu von Piguet klingt interessant, mal sehen ob ich den auch irgendwo testen kann.

*MACina*, das mit CHanel und dem KADEWE ist ja schade. Wenn Du möchtest, dann werde ich über meinen Schatten springen und in der Chanel Boutique nach Proben fragen wenn ich in Berlin bin.


----------



## MACina (Feb 19, 2013)

dorni said:


> Den Blog mag ich auch. Und die neuen Düfte - hach ja, für mich vor allem Etro Rajasthan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	dorni, ganz vielen Dank für das liebe Angebot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Aber du musst meinetwegen nicht extra in die Boutique gehen.Vor allem nicht,wenn du dich dabei unwohl fühlst!

  	Irgendwann werde ich bestimmt mal wieder nach Berlin kommen und dann kann ich sie vor Ort testen und eventuell
  	auch gleich kaufen.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 20, 2013)

Es ist immer toll, wie sehr man sich auf Dinge verlassen kann, die man im Internet findet (no worries Dorni, ich habs selbst nochmal nachgeguckt) - die Douglas Neueröffnung war natürlich *nicht* heute, sondern ist am 30. März. *headdesk*
  	Den neuen Etro-Duft hatten sie leider noch nicht, und L'Artisan habe ich auch nicht gesehen - aber heute wars auch en noch größeres Durcheinander als beim letzten Mal, wo wir da waren, umbaubedingt.

  	Gut, ich bin dann zur Eröffnungsnacht eingeladen worden... und habe einen Blick in den neuen Primark auf der Zeil geworfen. Wirklich, ich verstehe die Leute nicht - schon dieser billige Lederimitatsduft beim Reingehen! *schüttel*


----------



## MACina (Feb 20, 2013)

......der geht gaaaaaaaar nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	In solche Läden kriegt mich kein Mensch....wir haben in der Stadt so einen 1€-Laden.Da wird mir schon schlecht,wenn ich
  	da nur vorbei gehe.Ganz schlimm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> Es ist immer toll, wie sehr man sich auf Dinge verlassen kann, die man im Internet findet (no worries Dorni, ich habs selbst nochmal nachgeguckt) - die Douglas Neueröffnung war natürlich *nicht* heute, sondern ist am 30. März. *headdesk*
> Den neuen Etro-Duft hatten sie leider noch nicht, und L'Artisan habe ich auch nicht gesehen - aber heute wars auch en noch größeres Durcheinander als beim letzten Mal, wo wir da waren, umbaubedingt.
> 
> Gut, ich bin dann zur Eröffnungsnacht eingeladen worden... und habe einen Blick in den neuen Primark auf der Zeil geworfen. Wirklich, ich verstehe die Leute nicht - *schon dieser billige Lederimitatsduft beim Reingehen!* *schüttel*


----------



## dorni (Feb 20, 2013)

Primark finde ich völlig uninteressant, ebenso wie Bershka, der Geruch ist abschreckend. Das Schlimmste in dieser Hinsicht war allerdings ein Schuhladen in der Zeilgalerie, der Gestank war grauenhaft, die armen Mitarbeiter.

  	Ich persönlich finde auch Hollister grausam, der Laden riecht furchtbar, er ist zu dunkel und die Musik zu laut. Aber ich bin auch nicht die Zielgruppe.

  	Das mit Douglas ist ja mal wieder typisch, manchmal frage ich mich schon, wo solche Zahlen immer herkommen. Was L'Artisan betrifft, kann sein, das sie das zunächst nur online führen.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 21, 2013)

Über die Schlangen vor dem Hollister könnte ich mich endlos amüsieren, vor allem nachdem ich in den USA drin war  - total normaler Laden, mit durch den Dollar auch nicht so albern überteuert wie hier.

  	Allerdings auch in den USA zu dunkel. *g*


----------



## MACina (Feb 23, 2013)

Anneri, hast du die bei euch schon gesehen?

  	Ich weiß nicht,ob ich solche Lacke mag,aber für den "P2 Preis" würde ich mal einen testen.


  	Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Sonntag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Habt ihr auch Schnee??? Das muss für mich echt nicht mehr sein....ich möchte endlich Sommer!!!!



Anneri said:


> Falls es jemanden interessiert: P2 bringt ja nun auch 'Liquid Sands' Lacke raus, und bei Frau Shopping gibts ein Vergleichsbild. Muss den silbernen haben!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dorni (Feb 23, 2013)

MACina said:


> Anneri, hast du die bei euch schon gesehen?
> 
> Ich weiß nicht,ob ich solche Lacke mag,aber für den "P2 Preis" würde ich mal einen testen.
> 
> ...


  	Ich wünsche ebenfalls allen einen schönen Sonntag.

  	Es scheit seit gestern ununterbrochen, ich habe die Schauze gestrichen voll!!! Vor allem, da in dieser Stadt ab 3cm Schneehöhe auf der Straße der Verkehr zusammenbricht.


----------



## MACina (Feb 24, 2013)

Danke, dorni!


  	Ich kann den Schnee auch nicht mehr sehen und die Kälte schon gar nicht ertragen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Fühle mich ja erst so ab 30° C richtig wohl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Gestern wurde hier zu allem Übel auch noch die Heizung repariert und war den ganzen Nachmittag aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Bis die Wohnung dann endlich wieder richtig warm war,war es fast Mittnacht!



dorni said:


> Ich wünsche ebenfalls allen einen schönen Sonntag.
> 
> Es scheit seit gestern ununterbrochen, ich habe die Schauze gestrichen voll!!! Vor allem, da in dieser Stadt ab 3cm Schneehöhe auf der Straße der Verkehr zusammenbricht.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 24, 2013)

MACina said:


> Anneri, hast du die bei euch schon gesehen?  Ich weiß nicht,ob ich solche Lacke mag,aber für den "P2 Preis" würde ich mal einen testen.   Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Sonntag :bouquet:   Habt ihr auch Schnee??? Das muss für mich echt nicht mehr sein....ich möchte endlich Sommer!!!!


  Einen schönen So-Morgen Euch! Macina, ich habe die P2-Lacke noch nicht gesehen, in der Pressemeldung hieß es wohl "ab März".  Hier schneits auch. Und. Es. Geht. Mir. So. Auf. Den. Keks!!!! Gestern war ich kurz einkaufen und hatte das Gefühl ob mit Auto oder zu Fuß, alle die unterwegs waren hatten einen an der Waffel. Echt. Man sollte denken im Feb haben sich alle an Schnee gewöhnt. Ich bin jetzt auch nicht so für 30 grad, aber ein bissl Frühling dürfte es langsam sein. Und bei der Kälte keine Heizung zu haben macht auch keinen Spaß, Macina! Wir hatten Anfang Dez das Problem, sind aber hier im Altbau schon quasi dran gewöhnt und es geht dann immer recht schnell. Allerdings haben wir dafür seit dem neuen Jahr Probleme mit heißem Wasser - Duschen macht seitdem nicht mehr wirklich Spaß...


----------



## MACina (Feb 24, 2013)

Ah ok,dann werde ich da mal Ausschau halten.Danke, Anneri!








......es muss wirklich bald _mind._ Frühling werden!

  	Besser gleich richtig Sommer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	Das war gestern echt schlimm....und wir hatten diesen Winter schon einige
  	Heizungsausfälle.Natürlich immer an den kältesten Tagen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hoffentlich ist das mit der Reparatur jetzt vorbei!!!


  	Oh je, dann habt ihr ja auch viele Probleme, Anneri!






....kein warmes Wasser zum Duschen??? OMG, das geht ja gar nicht!
  	Und "regelmäßig" mal keine Heizung absolut nicht...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Anneri said:


> Wir hatten Anfang Dez das Problem, sind aber hier im Altbau schon quasi dran gewöhnt und es geht dann immer recht schnell. Allerdings haben wir dafür seit dem neuen Jahr Probleme mit heißem Wasser - Duschen macht seitdem nicht mehr wirklich Spaß...


----------



## bis (Feb 24, 2013)

Hallo :wave:  Wisst ihr zufällig wann die Archie Kollektion bei uns rauskommt? Ich bin grad dabei mir das lilane Quad auszureden, hoffentlich erfolgreich, aber abschauen würd ichs schon gerne


----------



## dorni (Feb 25, 2013)

Sollte am 1. März sein, am 26.02. ist ja in FFM der Archie Event.


----------



## bis (Feb 25, 2013)

dorni said:


> Sollte am 1. März sein, am 26.02. ist ja in FFM der Archie Event.


  Danke, bin mal gespannt. Viel Spass bei dem Event.


----------



## MACina (Feb 25, 2013)

Hallo bis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






dorni said:


> *Sollte am 1. März sein*, am 26.02. ist ja in FFM der Archie Event.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 25, 2013)

Bei Beck ist sie schon online, falls wer bestellen will.


----------



## MACina (Feb 25, 2013)

Ah ja, die haben doch ab heute auch das Event, oder?

  	Irgendwie habe ich den Beck OS noch gar nicht "verinnerlicht"...gibt es da schon Erfahrungen?


Naynadine said:


> Bei Beck ist sie schon online, falls wer bestellen will.


----------



## MACina (Feb 26, 2013)

*Anneri und dorni*, ich wünsche euch noch einmal ganz viel Spaß für heute Abend


----------



## Anneri (Feb 26, 2013)

Danke Macina!

  	Dein neuer Avi ist aber auch ein Cutie!


----------



## MACina (Feb 26, 2013)

Hast du schon etwas auf der Habenmuss-Liste oder werden es eher Spontankäufe?



Anneri said:


> Danke Macina!
> 
> Dein neuer Avi ist aber auch ein Cutie!


 
  	Oh, danke, Anneri


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 26, 2013)

MACina said:


> Ah ja, die haben doch ab heute auch das Event, oder?
> 
> Irgendwie habe ich den Beck OS noch gar nicht "verinnerlicht"...gibt es da schon Erfahrungen?


  	Ich habe noch nicht dort bestellt. Ich warte darauf, dass endlich Hourglass verfügbar ist.


----------



## MACina (Feb 26, 2013)

Danke, Naynadine.Ich habe bisher leider noch gar keine Erfahrungsberichte vom Beck OS gelesen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Houglass wäre ja toll.Diese neuen Ambient Powders sehen super aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Naynadine said:


> Ich habe noch nicht dort bestellt. Ich warte darauf, dass endlich Hourglass verfügbar ist.


----------



## bis (Feb 26, 2013)

MACina said:


> Hallo bis     Oh gut, danke, dorni!  Ich war mir auch nicht ganz sicher,wann sie nun kommt.Mal sehen, ob alles "glatt" läuft!


  Hi MACina   Anneri, Dorni, ich hoffe ihr hattet viel Spass beim Event


----------



## Anneri (Feb 27, 2013)

Eigentlich war's ein ganz normales Event - business as usual, so to speak.
  	Der Abend fing ein wenig merkwürdig an, als meine Begleitung und ich höflich aus dem Lokal komplementiert wurden, in dem wir uns vorher getroffen hatten, weil wir nur was trinken und nichts essen wollten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Wir hatten den zweiten 'Slot' - diesmal wurden die Einladungen entweder für 19.30 oder 20.30 verschickt, ich glaube zum ersten Mal, und ich fand das sehr angenehm, denn als wir ankamen, war's zwar noch voll, aber der Laden leerte sich dann doch merklich. Wir konnten uns also dann in relativer Ruhe die LE angucken. Dazu gabs Drinks (mit Alkohol, von dem ich bezweifle, dass er mehr getan hatte als das Glas mal anzugucken, und ohne, kleine Häppchen und niedliche Herzchen-Kekse. Archie stand bereit, um mit den anwesenden Mädels fotografiert zu werden. 
  	Ich war, wie erwartet, nicht wirklich begeistert von der Kollektion. Mag eine kulturelle Sache sein (und wir sind hier eben nicht mit den Comics aufgewachsen), aber ich finde die Verpackung grausam (mit Ausnahme der Pearlglides und Pinsel, auf denen nur die Herzchen sind) und es spricht mich eben null an. Zudem finde ich die Auswahl der Produkte herzlich (*g*) langweilig - irgendwer im 'großen' thread hat ein Vergleichbild gepostet mit dem Vergleich der Weihnachts-LE und dieser, und man sieht die Ähnlichkeit der Lippenstiftfarben zum Beispiel besonders gut. Die Blushes fand ich beide hübsch, aber 'hübsch' reicht inzwischen nicht mehr als Kaufgrund aus. Das lilafarbene Quad hat mir wirklich gut gefallen, aber ich habe lilafarbene e/s die bis zum jüngsten Tag reichen werden. 
  	Meine größte Enttäuschung: die Pearlmattes waren nicht gekommen und man weiß nicht, ob sie überhaupt noch kommen. Tja. Das wäre ein Produkt gewesen, das mich vielleicht hätte in Versuchung führen können, aber auch gut - der no buy ist also noch intakt!

  	Dorni und ich haben des weiteren alle möglichen Leute mit unseren respektiven Lippies angefixt - sie mit Yung Rapunxel, ich mit Strong Woman. Heh. Poor dears, natürlich nicht mehr zu bekommen...

  	Die Mädels und Jungs vom Store waren wunderbar wie immer, und ich habe hiermit also meine zweite 'große' LE erlebt, die mich null angesprochen hat. Das ist natürlich absolut subjektiv, aber auch mal ein interessantes Erlebnis (vor allem, weil es ja nicht so häufig vorkommt *hust*).
  	Mein einziges Archie's item: die Candies, die verteilt wurden.


----------



## MACina (Feb 27, 2013)

Vielen Dank für deinen Bericht, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Also, das mit den Pearlmattes ist echt eine herbe Enttäuschung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Das sind doch gerade irgendwie die "_Herz_produkte" ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) der LE!


  	Herzchen-Kekse sind ja eine niedliche Idee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> Eigentlich war's ein ganz normales Event - business as usual, so to speak.
> Der Abend fing ein wenig merkwürdig an, als meine Begleitung und ich höflich aus dem Lokal komplementiert wurden, in dem wir uns vorher getroffen hatten, weil wir nur was trinken und nichts essen wollten.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Feb 27, 2013)

MACina, ich habe übrigens gestern in einem dm den ersten neuen P2 Aufsteller gesehen, mit den Liquid Sand Lacken. Klarerweise wars nur das Display, ohne Inhalt, aber anscheinend kommen sie nun endlich langsam in die Puschen...


----------



## MACina (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, super, danke!

  	Ich muss nachher eh noch in die Stadt.Da werde ich auch schon mal Ausschau halten!


Anneri said:


> MACina, ich habe übrigens gestern in einem dm den ersten neuen P2 Aufsteller gesehen, mit den Liquid Sand Lacken. Klarerweise wars nur das Display, ohne Inhalt, aber anscheinend kommen sie nun endlich langsam in die Puschen...


----------



## MACina (Feb 27, 2013)

*Anneri*, ich komme gerade aus der Stadt und bei uns ist es das selbe Bild!

	Der Aufsteller ist schon eingebaut,aber noch leer.Die "Probenägel" sehen aber schon mal sehr schön aus.
  	Das Purple gefällt mir am besten.Den Lack werde ich wohl mal testen.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 27, 2013)

Als ich von der Physio zurückkam bin ich auch nochmal an meinen beiden üblichen dms vobeigegangen, und auch da nur der Aufsteller.
  	Ich find das Silber sehr hübsch... Auf den Kunstnägeln wirkte das Finish auch nicht so rauh wie das von OPI. Das wäre gut, weil ich die OPIs, immer wenn ich sie lackiert habe, obsessiv anfassen muss, weil das Gefühl so strange ist.

  	Lustigerweise war bei uns das 'Nebenregal' mit den Nagelpflegeprodukten, Entferner etc schon aufgefüllt, und ich habe den lustigen Entferner mitgenommen, bei dem man seinen Finger in die Öffnung steckt und ein bissl hin- und herreibt. Das Innenleben ist mit Entferner getränkt, und mein Exemplar von Bourjois entfernt wirklich jeden Glitter. Jeden. Ich hoffe, der ist ähnlich! Außerdem hab ich noch Nagelsticker mitgenommen (ich führe das Experiment weiter und werde am Ende vergleichen zwischen high end und Drogerie) und diesen abziehbaren Unterlack von Essence. Bin gespannt wie gut der funktioniert!


----------



## MACina (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, den habe ich ja noch nie gesehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Mit Stickern habe ich noch nie gespielt.Bin mir sehr sicher,daß die bei meinen Nägeln keine 5 Minuten halten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> Als ich von der Physio zurückkam bin ich auch nochmal an meinen beiden üblichen dms vobeigegangen, und auch da nur der Aufsteller.
> Ich find das Silber sehr hübsch... Auf den Kunstnägeln wirkte das Finish auch nicht so rauh wie das von OPI. Das wäre gut, weil ich die OPIs, immer wenn ich sie lackiert habe, obsessiv anfassen muss, weil das Gefühl so strange ist.
> 
> Lustigerweise war bei uns das 'Nebenregal' mit den Nagelpflegeprodukten, Entferner etc schon aufgefüllt, *und ich habe den lustigen Entferner mitgenommen, bei dem man seinen Finger in die Öffnung steckt und ein bissl hin- und herreibt.* Das Innenleben ist mit Entferner getränkt, und mein Exemplar von Bourjois entfernt wirklich jeden Glitter. Jeden. Ich hoffe, der ist ähnlich! Außerdem hab ich noch Nagelsticker mitgenommen (ich führe das Experiment weiter und werde am Ende vergleichen zwischen high end und Drogerie) und diesen abziehbaren Unterlack von Essence. Bin gespannt wie gut der funktioniert!


----------



## dorni (Feb 27, 2013)

Das Event war wirklich nett, ich war schon lange bei keiner MAC-Party mehr anwesend, sie scheinen das mittlerweile besser im Griff zu haben. Wir waren um 19.30 da, es war ziemlich voll.

  	Die LE hat mich jetzt nicht umgehauen, ich habe mir die beiden Veronica Pearlglide Liner gekauft und einen weiteren 239er Pinsel. Die Betty-Seite fand ich langweilig, bei Veronica waren die Highlights für mich die Liner, die Pigmente und, wie Anneri schon gesagt hat, das lilane Quad. Ich habe noch die Pigmente aus der Tartan Tale LE, Later und Moonlight Night sind sehr ähnlich.

  	Die Verpackung ist nicht mein Ding, weißer Hochglanzkunststoff halt!

  	Ja, das mit den Lippenstiften war schon ein Brüller.


----------



## MACina (Feb 27, 2013)

dorni said:


> Das Event war wirklich nett, ich war schon lange bei keiner MAC-Party mehr anwesend, sie scheinen das mittlerweile besser im Griff zu haben. Wir waren um 19.30 da, es war ziemlich voll.
> 
> Die LE hat mich jetzt nicht umgehauen, ich habe mir die beiden Veronica Pearlglide Liner gekauft und einen weiteren 239er Pinsel. Die Betty-Seite fand ich langweilig, bei Veronica waren die Highlights für mich die Liner, die Pigmente und, wie Anneri schon gesagt hat, das lilane Quad. Ich habe noch die Pigmente aus der Tartan Tale LE, Later und Moonlight Night sind sehr ähnlich.
> 
> ...


 





....das kann ich mir gut vorstellen!

  	Da haben die Leute euch an den Lippen gehangen


----------



## Anneri (Mar 1, 2013)

Also ich weiß ja nicht, Ihr dürft mich ruhig 'zickige Alte' nennen, aber dass ganz Deutschland die Pearlmattes nicht bekommt geht mir ein kleeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiines bisschen auf den Sack.
  	Vielen Dank an *Naynadine* fürs posten!

  	Total ohne Zusammenhang, aber vielleicht interessiert es ja jemanden, dass Rimmel sich ganz aus D zurückziehen wird. Habe ich neulich gelernt und dachte, ich gebs mal weiter.

  	Und *Macina*, gestern habe ich unglaublicherweise die beiden ersten P2 Sand-Lacke gesehen. Zwei Farben (Rosa und Rot) waren komplett aufgefüllt, die anderen allesamt komplett leer. P2 scheint in Logistik genau so gut wie MAC zu sein.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 1, 2013)

Dann bin ich auch eine zickige Alte, ich könnte mich darüber auch total aufregen. Zum Glück hatte ich mir die schon ausgeredet, sonst wäre meine Laune im Keller! Ich weiss nicht, vielleicht werden sie ja noch nachgeliefert? Aber wenn es sie bis jetzt in ganz Deutschland nicht gibt, kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.
  	Naja, typisch MAC eben... Ich skippe die LE mittlerweile komplett. Auch wenn ich eigentlich ganz gerne Cream Soda und Betty Bright hätte, aber ich möchte lieber für andere Dinge sparen. Alles geht ja leider nicht.

  	Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es Rimmel überhaupt noch gibt. Ich glaube hier bei mir gibt es die Marke schon seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr. War damals so traurig, weil ich den Concealer so mochte, das war der einzige aus der Drogerie der mir passte.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 1, 2013)

Gibts ein offizielles Statement vom CS von MAC dazu?
  	Ich dachte nach der release party hier das wäre ein FFM-eigenes Problem, ich lese diesmal nicht wirklich bei den BJ mit und habe nicht mitbekommen, dass es überall so ist.

  	Mir geht dieses unprofessionelle Verhalten, mit dem sie eben immer durchkommen weil es ja genügend Mädels gibt, die kaufen und jagen komme was wolle, gerade sehr auf den Keks. Ich skippe auch komplett! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Der high fives smiley ist gerade irgendwie MIA bei mir.)

  	Aber ich bin in der letzten Zeit sowieso tendentiell eher schlecht gelaunt, das kommt erschwerend dazu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich wollte eigentlich nur skippen wegen der Kollektionen im April, und nun schrumpft meine Liste dafür irgendwie ständig. *shrugs* Und das skippen ist mir noch nicht mal schwer gefallen. Nur die Pearlmattes hätten mich evtl schwachwerden lassen. Hah.

  	Sag mal, magst Du mal ausführlicher erzählen, was Du am neuen Nars-Puder nicht mochtest?

  	Rimmel finde ich ein bissl schade, die hatten echt gute lipliner. Oh well.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 1, 2013)

Anneri said:


> *Gibts ein offizielles Statement vom CS von MAC dazu?*
> Ich dachte nach der release party hier das wäre ein FFM-eigenes Problem, ich lese diesmal nicht wirklich bei den BJ mit und habe nicht mitbekommen, dass es überall so ist.
> 
> Mir geht dieses unprofessionelle Verhalten, mit dem sie eben immer durchkommen weil es ja genügend Mädels gibt, die kaufen und jagen komme was wolle, gerade sehr auf den Keks. Ich skippe auch komplett!
> ...


  	Nicht dass ich wüsste. Aber in sämtlichen deutschen Onlineshops gab es sie ja anscheinend auch nicht, dann wird es leider stimmen, nehme ich an.

  	Ich glaube mittlerweile eh, dass sie die Sachen online immer schneller weggehen, weil es gekauft wird um im großen Stil bei ebay weiterzuverkaufen. Mir kommt es so vor, als würde das in letzter Zeit immer schlimmer.

  	Ich lasse wohl auch die Mineralize Lippies aus, dabei hatte ich mich so darauf gefreut... Dafür sollte im April wieder _etwas _*hust* für mich dabei sein.

  	Mit dem Nars Puder bin ich so gar nicht warm geworden. In erster Linie weil ich es so ''stumpf-trocken'' fand. Ich habe das Hautgefühl nicht gemocht, mein Chanel Puder fühlt sich so viel geschmeidiger an. Es hat mich doch sehr an das Prep+Prime Puder erinnert, das finde ich auch eher grob und etwas trocken, obwohl - eigentlich finde ich das noch besser als das Nars. Glaube ich zumindest, ich habe es schon länger nicht mehr, habe es verkauft, genau wie jetzt das Nars. Ich bleibe lieber bei Chanel. Da habe ich ausserdem das Gefühl, dass es optisch einen ebenmäßigeren Teint macht. Bei dem Nars konnte ich ehrlich gesagt keinen Effekt feststellen.


----------



## MACina (Mar 1, 2013)

Ich finde das mit den Pearlmattes auch sehr schade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




	Österreich hat sie wohl auch nicht bekommen (douglas.at hat(te) sie auf jeden Fall auch nicht).
  	Und, wie ich eben im AG thread gelesen habe,gibt es sie in Italien auch nicht.

  	Hat die in Europa überhaupt ein Land bekommen?



Anneri said:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht, Ihr dürft mich ruhig 'zickige Alte' nennen, aber dass ganz Deutschland die Pearlmattes nicht bekommt geht mir ein kleeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiines bisschen auf den Sack.
> Vielen Dank an *Naynadine* fürs posten!
> 
> Total ohne Zusammenhang, aber vielleicht interessiert es ja jemanden, dass Rimmel sich ganz aus D zurückziehen wird. Habe ich neulich gelernt und dachte, ich gebs mal weiter.
> ...


  	Oh super,dann werde ich nächste Woche auch noch mal schauen!


----------



## dorni (Mar 1, 2013)

Die Pearlmattes Geschichte ist schon wieder eine neue Kerbe in MAC's Reputation. Ich erinnere nur an die Aktion mit Dark Diversion f/l. Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl, das der Euroraum bei MAC als Markt voller Lemminge betrachtet wird, die alles kaufen, was man ihnen vorsetzt. Mir hat am Dienstag noch eine MACine erzählt, das MAC UK bevorzugt beliefert wird, d.h. wenn neue Produkte kommen und UK hat extrem viel bestellt, dann wird diese Bestellung auch aus den Kontingenten der anderen Länder bedient. Vielen Dank, Lauder!!!

  	Da ich für meinen Geschmack genung Highlighter habe, war ich auf die Pearlmattes nicht so scharf. Eingentlich wollte ich die Archie LE komplett auslassen, aber die beiden Pearlglide Liner hatte ich noch nicht und sie sind wirklich toll.

  	Die Mineralize Lippies werde ich mir erst mal anschauen, sind die eigentlich permanent? Ebenso die neue Mineralize Foundation, wer weiß wie die Farben und die Konsistenz so sein werden.
  	Weiß jemand von Euch, ob es die Fall Forecast '13 Paletten in DE geben wird? Und wenn ja, wo?
  	Und ich muß ja auf Nudes & Metallics sparen.

  	Für alle Chanel Fans: Die Hongkong LE wird es Mitte März nur bei Breuninger und im KaDeWe geben, ich werde also meine beste Freundin für Western Lights ins KaDeWe jagen müssen.

*Edit:* Und gerade gesehen, der UK Onlineshop hat natürlich die Pearlmattes!!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 1, 2013)

dorni said:


> Die Pearlmattes Geschichte ist schon wieder eine neue Kerbe in MAC's Reputation. Ich erinnere nur an die Aktion mit Dark Diversion f/l.* Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl, das der Euroraum bei MAC als Markt voller Lemminge betrachtet wird, die alles kaufen, was man ihnen vorsetzt. *Mir hat am Dienstag noch eine MACine erzählt, das MAC UK bevorzugt beliefert wird, d.h. wenn neue Produkte kommen und UK hat extrem viel bestellt, dann wird diese Bestellung auch aus den Kontingenten der anderen Länder bedient. Vielen Dank, Lauder!!!
> 
> Da ich für meinen Geschmack genung Highlighter habe, war ich auf die Pearlmattes nicht so scharf. Eingentlich wollte ich die Archie LE komplett auslassen, aber die beiden Pearlglide Liner hatte ich noch nicht und sie sind wirklich toll.
> 
> ...


  	Und zu jedem Preis... ja, das denke ich auch immer. :-( Deswegen boykottiere ich manchmal Produkte, wie damals bei der Fashion Flower, wo die Beuaty Powder einfach mal 29 Euro gekostet haben. Dabei hätte ich Alpha Girl ganz gerne gehabt, aber das sehe ich nicht ein.

  	Die Mineralize Lippies sind perm.

  	Hat vielleicht jemand von euch noch einen Concealer/Corrector Tipp? Ich verzweifel so langsam. Habe mir jetzt von Bobbi Brown den Corrector und heute auch den Creamy Concealer gekauft, aber ich finde beides recht trocken. Gibt es IRGENDEINEN sehr hellen, sehr rosastichigen Concealer, der reichhaltig und für sehr trockene Haut geeignet ist?? Der auch gut Augenringe abdeckt. Mir gehen die Ideen aus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Der dunkle Hongkong Lack ist hübsch, aber ich muss auf das Les Beiges Puder sparen.

  	Oh, und gibt es eigentlich mittlerweile die MAC Beauty Balms in Deutschland? Irgendwie habe ich die online noch nicht gesehen. Gibts die in Stores?


----------



## MACina (Mar 1, 2013)

Leider ja...BB ging bei mir auch gar nicht!

  	Auf die Beauty Balms warte ich auch immer noch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Naynadine said:


> Und zu jedem Preis... ja, das denke ich auch immer. :-( Deswegen boykottiere ich manchmal Produkte, wie damals bei der Fashion Flower, wo die Beuaty Powder einfach mal 29 Euro gekostet haben. Dabei hätte ich Alpha Girl ganz gerne gehabt, aber das sehe ich nicht ein.
> 
> Die Mineralize Lippies sind perm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Mar 1, 2013)

Meine Maccine meinte, es gäbe sie nun online. Habs aber noch nicht nachgeprüft, weil ich es immer noch total schwachsinnig finde, Teint-Produkte nur online ohne swatch-Möglichkeit anzubieten.

  	Hast Du schon den Lisa-Eldridge-gehypten Clinique Airbrush Concealer ausprobiert?

  	Ich benutze gerade den Fit me-Concealer, da hab ich aber keine Ahnung, ob die hell genug sind. Meine Augenringe sind eher blau, daher benutze ich immer einen peachigen Ton um die abzudecken und einen komplett anderen für alles andere.

  	Falls Du was mit Mineral-MU anfangen kannst: in deinem Hautton kaufen und mit der Augencreme mischen.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 1, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Meine Maccine meinte, es gäbe sie nun online. Habs aber noch nicht nachgeprüft, weil ich es immer noch total schwachsinnig finde, Teint-Produkte nur online ohne swatch-Möglichkeit anzubieten.
> 
> *Hast Du schon den Lisa-Eldridge-gehypten Clinique Airbrush Concealer ausprobiert?*
> 
> ...


  	Clinique übersehe ich irgendwie immer. Aber die Marke gibts zumindest auch bei mir in der Nähe, den werde ich dann mal swatchen wenn ich hinkomme.

  	Danke auf jeden Fall für die Tipps! Ich hatte auch schon den neuen Nars Concealer ins Auge gefasst, aber die hellste Nuance sieht doch eher gelbstichig aus. Ginge sie ins rosa hätte ich den schon bestellt, denke ich.

  	Hm, dann wird man wohl noch weiter online nach den Beauty Balms Ausschau halten müssen. Habe mir schon überlegt, den hellsten aus den USA CPen zu lassen. Aber hinterher passt der farblich nicht, oder ich komme mal wieder wegen meiner empfindlichen trockenen Haut nicht damit klar.


----------



## MACina (Mar 1, 2013)

Ich nehme entweder den Lycogel Pink (wenn ich mal wieder sehr schlechte Haut habe) oder habe sonst jetzt die Full Coverage Foundi in W10 entdeckt.Mit der komme ich auch sehr gut klar.

  	Lycogel ist allerdings ziemlich "speziell" und man bekommt die Sachen,meine ich, in D nur über Apotheken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Die Foundi wurde mir während der letzten Chemo empfohlen als es meiner Haut richtig schlecht ging.Den Concealer habe
  	ich mir erst vor gar nicht so langer Zeit auch noch gekauft,weil der halt noch pinker ist als die Foundi und ich das noch
  	gesucht habe.



Naynadine said:


> Oh je, jetzt hab ich die teuren Dinger hier stehen. Ich glaube ich werde mir nun auch noch den Tinted Eye Brightener zulegen, vielleicht funktioniert ja die Kombi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 1, 2013)

MACina said:


> Ich nehme entweder den Lycogel Pink (wenn ich mal wieder sehr schlechte Haut habe) oder habe sonst jetzt die Full Coverage Foundi in W10 entdeckt.Mit der komme ich auch sehr gut klar.
> 
> Lycogel ist allerdings ziemlich "speziell" und man bekommt die Sachen,meine ich, in D nur über Apotheken
> 
> ...








  	Habe mal nach dem Lycogel gegoogelt, sieht gar nicht mal schlecht aus. Könnte mir vorstellen den auch zu probieren.
  	Ist die FC Foundi nicht sehr pastig?


----------



## MACina (Mar 1, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Habe mal nach dem Lycogel gegoogelt, sieht gar nicht mal schlecht aus. Könnte mir vorstellen den auch zu probieren.
> *Ist die FC Foundi nicht sehr pastig?*


  	Beides hat schon eine recht "eigene" Textur."Pastig" würde ich es nicht nennen,aber sie haben eine _sehr_ gute Deckkraft und halten
_sehr_ gut auf der Haut!Es wird ja sogar empfohlen:
_"Lycogel wird nicht abgenommen und kann 2 - 4 Tage auf der Haut bleiben."_
  	Allerdings verwende ich es mit dem "kann" und schminke mich täglich ab.Mit Foundi ins Bett zu gehen,geht mir _völlig_ gegen den
  	Strich und außerdem braucht meine Haut morgens und auch abends ihre Pflege.

  	Ich hatte den Concealer hier ja mal geswatched:

http://www.specktra.net/t/182262/ma...foundation-collection-march-2013#post_2326912


----------



## MACina (Mar 1, 2013)

Bei douglas.at sind schon die Mineralize Lippies "angelegt"...aaaaaaber es gibt die *North America/United Kingdom/Australia/New Zealand *Farben und _nicht_ die* Europe/ South Africa*  Farben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://www.douglas.at/douglas/Make-...re-Rich-Lipstick_productbrand_3000051958.html


----------



## Anneri (Mar 1, 2013)

Ich glaube, wir sind an einem Punkt angekommen, an dem Mac, egal was sie machen, es schlicht vermasseln.

  	Und ich weiß nicht, wie es Euch geht, aber die Mineralize Lipsticks kaufe ich sicherlich nicht hier in Deutschland!!! Ich werde sie mal in den USA ausprobieren, und wenn sie mir dann zusagen, werde ich evtl welche mitnehmen. Ich habe sowieso ein 'vernünftiges' Maß an Lippenstiften überschritten und habe inzwischen Angst, dass sie schlecht werden bevor ich sie auch nur halb aufbrauchen kann.

  	Übrigens, in puncto no buy: Gestern und heute hatte ich eine riesige skincare-Bestellung, und das hat den 'Ich-muss-was-kaufen!-hechel-hechel-Trieb' schon ziemlich gemindert. Aber alles nur notwendige Dinge wie Augencreme, MU-Entferner, Toner, Creme etc. Merkwürdigerweise sind mir dieses mal fast zeitgleich alle Essentials ausgegangen. Und die Rechnung ist schon recht heftig... Da hat Mac diesen Monat echt keine Chance mehr! *g*


----------



## MACina (Mar 1, 2013)

Ja,schon sehr komisch....liegt Österreich etwa _nicht_ in Europa???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  	Anneri, stimmt, du kannst dann ja im April shoppen,wenn dir was gefällt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Anneri said:


> Ich glaube, wir sind an einem Punkt angekommen, an dem Mac, egal was sie machen, es schlicht vermasseln.
> 
> Und ich weiß nicht, wie es Euch geht, aber die Mineralize Lipsticks kaufe ich sicherlich nicht hier in Deutschland!!! Ich werde sie mal in den USA ausprobieren, und wenn sie mir dann zusagen, werde ich evtl welche mitnehmen. Ich habe sowieso ein 'vernünftiges' Maß an Lippenstiften überschritten und habe inzwischen Angst, dass sie schlecht werden bevor ich sie auch nur halb aufbrauchen kann.
> 
> Übrigens, in puncto no buy: *Gestern und heute hatte ich eine riesige skincare-Bestellung*, und das hat den 'Ich-muss-was-kaufen!-hechel-hechel-Trieb' schon ziemlich gemindert. Aber alles nur notwendige Dinge wie Augencreme, MU-Entferner, Toner, Creme etc. Merkwürdigerweise sind mir dieses mal fast zeitgleich alle Essentials ausgegangen. *Und die Rechnung ist schon recht heftig...* Da hat Mac diesen Monat echt keine Chance mehr! *g*


 
  	Oh ja....das kann sehr teuer werden


----------



## schneckchen (Mar 1, 2013)

24€ fuer einen Lippenstift?? wenn die nicht ganz besonders toll sind, gibts da keinen fuer mich...ich schlucke ja auch bei den 22€ fuer die Pro Longwear...


----------



## MACina (Mar 1, 2013)

Ich bin hier jetzt sicher einsam und allein mit meiner Meinung,aber laut _*temptalia*_ :

_"...this lipstick is 40% larger than the regular lipstick..."_

  	Wir bekommen also mehr Produkt,wodurch sich auch ein höherer Preis begründet.

  	Sicher kann man darüber streiten,ob es Sinn macht,einen "größeren" Lippie zu haben,da wir wahrscheinlich alle eher
  	selten einen aufbrauchen,aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

  	Es ist hier schließlich nicht so wie bei den Pigmenten,bei denen wir den selben Preis für weniger Inhalt bezahlen müssen.

  	Ich kaufe mir auf jeden Fall welche,da mich einige Farben ansprechen und die Textur ja auch sehr gut zu sein scheint.

  	Wenn ich sie aus den USA bekommen kann,freue ich mich natürlich,weil es günstiger ist.Aber das ist ja bei allen Produkten
  	so.Aber im Verhältnis gesehen,sind diese Lippies dort auch teurer als "normale" Lippies.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 2, 2013)

Du hast absolut recht, Macina. Und ich rege mich lange nicht so auf wie bei der Pigement-Geschichte! Die größere Menge und die neue Formulierung rechtfertigen vermutlich den verhältnismäßig höheren Preis. Wer weiß, vielleicht probiert man ja einen der neuen Lippies aus und denkt sich 'OMG holy grail!' und will nie wieder etwas anderes benutzen und gibt gerne das Geld aus.

  	Aber für mich - at the end of the day - sinds eben 5€ mehr, Geld ist Geld und so, ich habe Lippies bis an mein Lebensende, klar sind sie in den USA auch teurer als die normalen, aber nichtsdestotrotz billiger als hier. Und wenn ich sie billiger bekommen kann - why not? Hier bin ich noch etwas zögerlich.

  	Schlussendlich habe ich nichts dagegen, mehr Geld für mehr Produkt und bessere Qualität zu bezahlen. Ich bezahle glücklich eine Menge Geld für zum Beispiel eine HE foundation von der ich weiß, dass sie funktioniert.

  	Und als mit dem Thema leicht verwandtes PS: ich finde es ein gutes Zeichen, dass es die EDES wieder in der alten Größe geben wird!


----------



## MACina (Mar 2, 2013)

...ganz genau das!

  	Wenn mir ein Produkt gefällt,dann kaufe ich es mir.Auch,wenn es vielleicht etwas teurer ist.Dafür muss ich nicht 1000000000000000000000 billige Sachen rumliegen haben.Ich bin z.B. bei meiner Pflege sehr "einfach".Da passen meine Produkte locker auf meinen Nachtschrank.Mehr brauche ich nicht.Es sind zwar nicht gerade ganz günstige Sachen,aber meine Haut ist nun mal recht anspruchsvoll.
  	Für meine Körperpflege bin ich noch viel simpler...da benutze ich meist eine neutrale Basislotion aus der Apotheke oder Babypflege.Ebenso bei Duschzeug.Das bekommt meiner Haut am besten.

  	Makeup ist meine Leidenschaft und mehr als "nur Schminke" für mich.Das bedeutet mir sehr viel und das lasse ich mich auch gerne mal was kosten.Ich muss sonst auf so vieles in meinem Leben verzichten.Bei Makeup kann ich mich hingegen voll austoben!


  	Wo ich gerade von Babypflege schreibe...*Anneri*,ich habe mir neulich mal diese Kaufmanns Haut-und Kinder-Creme mitgenommen.
  	Das ist die in dem nostalgischen Tiegel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Die riecht sooooooooooooooo toll..........das hätte ich gerne als Parfum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	UND ist eine super Handcreme für die Nacht!




Anneri said:


> Du hast absolut recht, Macina. Und ich rege mich lange nicht so auf wie bei der Pigement-Geschichte! Die größere Menge und die neue Formulierung rechtfertigen vermutlich den verhältnismäßig höheren Preis. Wer weiß, vielleicht probiert man ja einen der neuen Lippies aus und denkt sich 'OMG holy grail!' und will nie wieder etwas anderes benutzen und gibt gerne das Geld aus.
> 
> Aber für mich - at the end of the day - sinds eben 5€ mehr, Geld ist Geld und so, ich habe Lippies bis an mein Lebensende, klar sind sie in den USA auch teurer als die normalen, aber nichtsdestotrotz billiger als hier. Und wenn ich sie billiger bekommen kann - why not? Hier bin ich noch etwas zögerlich.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Mar 11, 2013)

Hier ist es schon wieder so ruhig!

  	Na, wie gehts Euch? Findet ihr diesen neuen Wintereinbruch genau so schrecklich wie ich? Ich will Frühling!!!
  	Außerdem weigere ich mich gerade, diesen Montagmorgen anzuerkennen. Wenn ich mich weiter weigere, geht er vielleicht an mir vorbei und nimmt alle Aufgaben, die ich vor mir herschiebe, direkt mit? Nein? Hm.

  	Kosmetiktechnisch ist ja gerade etwas tote Hose, oder? Man merkts dem gesamten Forum an. Verstehe einer Mac - quasi nichts im März und dann im April vier oder fünf LEs?!

  	Ich habe gelesen, dass Sally Hansen zu dm kommen wird. Find ich gut, ich mag den Strengthener.

  	Ansonsten kommt so langsam mein skincare haul bei mir an, und ich habe mir endlich mal Klamotten gekauft. Ist auch irgendwie schön, mal was anderes als Kosmetik zu kaufen... *g* Allerdings: Wieso ist Zalando langsamer als eine zusammenbrechende Postkutsche?! Nix mit 1-2 Tagen Lieferzeit! Pah.


----------



## MACina (Mar 11, 2013)

....Hallo!

  	Also zu dem Wetter da draußen muss ich sicher nichts mehr sagen....DAS geht ja mal gar nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Wir haben März....M-Ä-R-Z !!!!

  	Allerdings, es ist gerade absolute Beauty-Flaute...man könnte es auch "die Stille vor dem Sturm" nennen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Wow, Sally Hansen bei dm ist ja super,denn ich habe hier leider keinen Müller.
  	Danke für die Info, Anneri!


  	Ist Zalando mit dem Verschicken so lahm oder kommt die Post nicht in die Socken?



Anneri said:


> Hier ist es schon wieder so ruhig!
> 
> Na, wie gehts Euch? Findet ihr diesen neuen Wintereinbruch genau so schrecklich wie ich? Ich will Frühling!!!
> Außerdem weigere ich mich gerade, diesen Montagmorgen anzuerkennen. Wenn ich mich weiter weigere, geht er vielleicht an mir vorbei und nimmt alle Aufgaben, die ich vor mir herschiebe, direkt mit? Nein? Hm.
> ...


----------



## dorni (Mar 12, 2013)

Hattet ihr auch den Lacher des Tages, als MAC heute den AG's Newsletter verschickt hat?

  	Ich warte momentan nur auf Nudes & Metallics und die Fall '13 Forecast Paletten. Bei letzteren bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, ob sie überhaupt hierher kommen werden.

  	Ansonsten gibt es kosmetiktechnisch nicht viel neues, habe die Beyer & Söhne Hautcreme+ gekauft und gestern die 10% zusätzlichen Rabatt bei Illamasqua genutzt. Skinbase in 05 und Rampage Nagellack, um keine Versandkosten zu bezahlen.

  	Anfang Mai werde ich nach Berlin fahren, falls gewünscht mache ich gerne CP's.


  	Und über dieses eklige weiße Zeug da draußen will ich gar nicht reden!!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 12, 2013)

dorni said:


> *Hattet ihr auch den Lacher des Tages, als MAC heute den AG's Newsletter verschickt hat?*
> 
> Ich warte momentan nur auf Nudes & Metallics und die Fall '13 Forecast Paletten. Bei letzteren bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, ob sie überhaupt hierher kommen werden.
> 
> ...


  	Ja!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich dachte ich seh nicht richtig.


----------



## MACina (Mar 12, 2013)

.....ja, mal wieder als schon fast alles weg war!



  	Mal sehen,wann die Forecast Palette zu uns kommen....auch schon jetzt im März?
  	Kommen sollen sie aber wohl zu uns.Die Spring gab es auch...also hoffe ich mal,daß die Fall auch kommen.



dorni said:


> *Hattet ihr auch den Lacher des Tages, als MAC heute den AG's Newsletter verschickt hat?*
> 
> Ich warte momentan nur auf Nudes & Metallics und die Fall '13 Forecast Paletten. Bei letzteren bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, ob sie überhaupt hierher kommen werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## dorni (Mar 13, 2013)

*MACina:* Gab es die Spring Paletten im ProStore?


----------



## MACina (Mar 13, 2013)

Das weiß ich leider nicht, dorni.Ich hatte sie nur im Online-Shop gesehen!



dorni said:


> *MACina:* Gab es die Spring Paletten im ProStore?


----------



## Anneri (Mar 13, 2013)

dorni said:


> *Hattet ihr auch den Lacher des Tages, als MAC heute den AG's Newsletter verschickt hat?*
> 
> Ich warte momentan nur auf Nudes & Metallics und die Fall '13 Forecast Paletten. Bei letzteren bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, ob sie überhaupt hierher kommen werden.
> 
> ...


  	Hah, ich hab mich weggeschmissen. Hatte am Sa schon gesehen, dass der Frankfurter Store die Pearlmattes hatte - bin aber standhaft geblieben.

  	Beyer & Söhne ist toll!!! Ich wünschte sie würden mehr Produkte machen...

  	Und viel Spaß in Berlin!!!

  	Teil 1 meines Skincare Hauls ist angekommen (Clinique, Darphin und Aveda), auf Lush warte ich immer noch... Genauso wie auf meine Zalando- und Asos-Päckchen. Warum dauert das so lange?! Und bei keinem kann man die Sendung verfolgen, da steht einfach nur 'dispatched'. Ja vielen Dank, das hilft mir weiter.


  	Ich ignoriere den Schnee. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oder so.

  	Ich war übrigens heute am Kiehls Counter, die haben gerade eine Aktion, Hautanalyse machen lassen (d.h. Mitarbeiterin testet mit Papier wie fettig oder trocken die Haut ist und redet mit einem) und fünf Proben zum Testen bekommen. Ich hatte eine total liebe, produktkundige Mitarbeiterin, die mich wirklich gut beraten und dann mit Proben überschüttet hat, und bin nun auf die Produkte gespannt. Meine Haut zickt gerade ohne ersichtlichen Grund total, daher freu ich mich besonders über die Proben um was neues zu finden.
  	Wenn ihr also einen Counter habt, probierts aus!


----------



## MACina (Mar 13, 2013)

Das macht mich ja immer total nervös,wenn ich die Pakete nicht verfolgen kann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> Hah, ich hab mich weggeschmissen. Hatte am Sa schon gesehen, dass der Frankfurter Store die Pearlmattes hatte - bin aber standhaft geblieben.
> 
> Beyer & Söhne ist toll!!! Ich wünschte sie würden mehr Produkte machen...
> 
> ...


  	Oh,das hört sich wirklich sehr gut an was Kiehl' s da anbietet.Ich habe hier natürlich weit und breit keinen Counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Bin gespannt,wie dir bzw. deiner Haut die Produkte gefallen!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 13, 2013)

MACina said:


> *Das macht mich ja immer total nervös,wenn ich die Pakete nicht verfolgen kann*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Das macht mich wahnsinnig!

  	Vor allem habe ich gerade eine Mail bekommen: ich habe am 5. bestellt und heute hat das Paket das Lager verlassen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Wirklich, kein Emoticon trifft es besser. KEINS. Ich möchte wiederholt mit dem Kopf auf den Tisch schlagen. Was soll denn das?!


----------



## MACina (Mar 13, 2013)

Ja,so kann man es auch nennen....ich *muss* immer wissen,wo mein Paket gerade ist!!!


Anneri said:


> *Das macht mich wahnsinnig!*
> 
> Vor allem habe ich gerade eine Mail bekommen: ich habe am 5. bestellt und heute hat das Paket das Lager verlassen.
> 
> ...


  	Oh ha,das dauert...ich meine,wenn gerade was nicht lieferbar gewesen wäre,hätte man dir ja _gleich _eine Mail schreiben können,damit du
  	Bescheid weißt.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 16, 2013)

Schon wieder einen Newsletter zu Archie?!  Manchmal finde ich Mac echt funny (mit allen Bedeutungen die das Wort haben kann).


----------



## MACina (Mar 16, 2013)

.....ja, für die Exclusives, die es nicht mal jemals vollständig gab!!!


Anneri said:


> Manchmal finde ich Mac echt funny (mit allen Bedeutungen die das Wort haben kann).


----------



## MACina (Mar 16, 2013)

*Anneri*, ich habe gerade gesehen,daß es auf der dm-Seite eine Suchfunktion für dm-Märkte,die Sally Hansen führen, gibt:

http://www.dm.de/de_homepage/schoenheit/make-up/


----------



## dorni (Mar 17, 2013)

Ich war vorgestern mal wieder im dm und habe über die Theken geschaut, aber wirklich interessiert hat mich nichts. Die p2 Sand Lacke waren auch da.... gewesen. Es stand nur noch ein einsamer Lack in Nr. 50 da, den habe ich mitgenommen. Bisher gefällt er mir ganz gut, bin gespannt wie das mit dem ablackieren wird.

  	Ansonten habe ich das gleiche Problem wie Anneri, meine Sendung auch den USA ist seit 14 Tagen unterwegs und Illamasqua packt seit Montag mein Päckchen. Ob dort auch die Grippewelle zugeschlagen hat?

  	Ich wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag und am besten nicht nach draußen gehen.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 17, 2013)

Hattest du bei Illa Nagellack bestellt? Ich dachte, da sei nun ein Problem mit der Royal Mail?  Meine Zalando-Lieferung ist immer abstruser geworden. Nicht nur dass sie sieben Tage gebraucht haben das Paket loszuschicken, dann wars vier Tage mit dhl unterwegs und wurde gestern mit 'Empfänger unbekannt' zurückgeschickt, weil auf dem adressetikett eine falsche Hausnummer stand. Die freundliche (ähem) Dame beim Kundenservice meinte nur fröhlich, ich müsste warten bis alle Artikel (zum Teil reduziert und inzwischen ausverkauft) wieder eingebucht sind und wieder neu bestellen. Werde ich garantiert nicht tun! Gestern war ich echt entnervt deswegen. Demnächst werde ich mir Zalando sicher nicht mehr antun sondern auf andere Seiten ausweichen.


----------



## MACina (Mar 17, 2013)

Ich wünsche euch auch einen schönen Sonntag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	Bei uns waren die Sandstyle Lacke auch fast alle weg....neulich habe ich den letzten mitgenommen und gestern waren auch
  	nur noch 3 im Aufsteller.


  	14 Tage sind bei mir aus den USA total normal und "schnell".Meist dauert es aber (viel) länger.
  	Ich wundere mich sehr oft,warum das in anderen Teilen Deutschlands so schnell geht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hatte schon öfter Päcks,die 3 Monate unterwegs waren!




Anneri said:


> Meine Zalando-Lieferung ist immer abstruser geworden. Nicht nur dass sie sieben Tage gebraucht haben das Paket loszuschicken, dann wars vier Tage mit dhl unterwegs und wurde gestern mit 'Empfänger unbekannt' zurückgeschickt, weil auf dem adressetikett eine falsche Hausnummer stand. Die freundliche (ähem) Dame beim Kundenservice meinte nur fröhlich, ich müsste warten bis alle Artikel (zum Teil reduziert und inzwischen ausverkauft) wieder eingebucht sind und wieder neu bestellen. Werde ich garantiert nicht tun! Gestern war ich echt entnervt deswegen. Demnächst werde ich mir Zalando sicher nicht mehr antun sondern auf andere Seiten ausweichen.


----------



## dorni (Mar 17, 2013)

MACina said:


> Ich wünsche euch auch einen schönen Sonntag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ja, ich hatte Rampage geordert. Illa hat sich bisher nicht dazu geäußert, kommt vielleicht noch. ASOS hat aber auch keinen Hinweis bei den Lacken, das sie nicht ins Ausland versendet werden können.

  	Ich habe noch nie bei Zalando bestellt und werde es nach Deinen Erfahrungen auch nicht versuchen. So macht man sich keine Freunde!!


  	Ich mußte bisher nur zweimal ewig auf Sendungen aus den USA warten. Beide Male rund 8 Wochen und beide Päckchen wurden von der Leipziger Zollstelle kontrolliert. Normalerweise ist das bei mir ja FFM.


----------



## MACina (Mar 17, 2013)

dorni said:


> Ja, ich hatte Rampage geordert. Illa hat sich bisher nicht dazu geäußert, kommt vielleicht noch. ASOS hat aber auch keinen Hinweis bei den Lacken, das sie nicht ins Ausland versendet werden können.
> 
> Ich habe noch nie bei Zalando bestellt und werde es nach Deinen Erfahrungen auch nicht versuchen. So macht man sich keine Freunde!!
> 
> ...


 
  	Ja, Leipzig, Hamburg Hafencity und Bad Hersfeld/Niederaula sind Zollämter,die sich gerne sehr viel Zeit lassen mit der Abfertigung.

  	Meistens ist es bei mir auch FFM,aber auch das kann recht
  	lange dauern


----------



## Anneri (Mar 20, 2013)

Ich komme gerade vom Event zur Neueröffnung des Douglas auf der Zeil zurück. Und stellt Euch vor: Kein Burberry. Lustigerweise konnte mir niemand erklären, wie dieses Gerücht aufgekommen ist, die nette (!) Douglette die ich schlussendlich gefunden hatte und die mir nicht irgendwelchen Mist erzählte, meinte, sie hätte das auch gehört aber - kein Burberry nach der Renovierung. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Also bin ich verärgert nach einer halben Stunde Sich-durchs-Gewühl-Schieben wieder abgezogen. Ich hätte gerne ein paar bareMinerals, Smashbox und Laura Mercier Produkte geswatcht, aber nicht in dem Gewühl. Grausam. Genauso schlimm wie ein MAC event, nur eben viel größer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Lag vielleicht auch daran, dass es wirklich keine Türkontrollen gab, und einfach jeder der wollte in den Laden stürmen konnte. Nix mit Gästeliste! Oh well. Ich weiß gar nicht warum ich nach sowas immer so enttäuscht bin.

  	Das Catering von Mac ist übrigens auch besser...


----------



## Anneri (Mar 21, 2013)

Was macht eigentlich Deine Illa-Bestellung, dorni? Und die Päckchen aus US?


----------



## MACina (Mar 21, 2013)

...na,das ist aber echt eine Enttäuschung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Und dann noch so ein Getümmel.Das macht nun wirklich keinen Spaß!!!


Anneri said:


> Ich komme gerade vom Event zur Neueröffnung des Douglas auf der Zeil zurück. *Und stellt Euch vor: Kein Burberry.* Lustigerweise konnte mir niemand erklären, wie dieses Gerücht aufgekommen ist, die nette (!) Douglette die ich schlussendlich gefunden hatte und die mir nicht irgendwelchen Mist erzählte, meinte, sie hätte das auch gehört aber - kein Burberry nach der Renovierung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Mar 21, 2013)

Ich war im Nachhinein echt froh, niemanden mitgenommen zu haben - ich hätte ein schlechtes Gewissen gehabt. Und anders als bei Mac, wo Du bei einem Event eben die jeweilige LE anguckst und das auch ziemlich schnell geht, gehts bei so einem Event ja auch ums Anschauen, Dinge auf sich wirken lassen, und das war schlicht nicht möglich. Es gab zwar auch Aktionen, aber ich wäre gestorben, wenn ich bei dem Gedränge mir hätte die Nägel lackieren oder das Gesicht massieren lassen. Jemand hat sich mittendrin falsche Wimpern anbringen lassen, ich glaube, ich hätte Angst gehabt wo die am Ende landen...

  	Und was mich am meisten geärgert hat (neben der Info-Politik und dem großen Burberry-Fehlen) war diese Abgreif-Mentalität der Leute, die drinnen alles an sich gerissen haben was nicht niet und nagelfest war, sei es nun Getränke, Häppchen etc.
  	Ich hatte bei meiner Bestellung neulich mein Clinique-Gesichtswasser vergessen, was ich also gestern noch gekauft habe, und aus der kleinen Goodie-Bag, die's gab, hab ich das NYX Lipgloss schon verschenkt, und die Douglas-Bodylotion wird vermutlich den gleichen Weg gehen.

  	Ihr seht - bin immer noch enttäuscht. Na, kauf ich mein Burberry eben in den USA. Pah!


----------



## MACina (Mar 21, 2013)

...das kann ich ja auch total nicht leiden!!!

  	Wahrscheinlich hatten sie Tupperdosen für die Häppchen dabei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> Ich war im Nachhinein echt froh, niemanden mitgenommen zu haben - ich hätte ein schlechtes Gewissen gehabt. Und anders als bei Mac, wo Du bei einem Event eben die jeweilige LE anguckst und das auch ziemlich schnell geht, gehts bei so einem Event ja auch ums Anschauen, Dinge auf sich wirken lassen, und das war schlicht nicht möglich. Es gab zwar auch Aktionen, aber ich wäre gestorben, wenn ich bei dem Gedränge mir hätte die Nägel lackieren oder das Gesicht massieren lassen. Jemand hat sich mittendrin falsche Wimpern anbringen lassen, ich glaube, ich hätte Angst gehabt wo die am Ende landen...
> 
> Und was mich am meisten geärgert hat (neben der Info-Politik und dem großen Burberry-Fehlen)* war diese Abgreif-Mentalität der Leute, die drinnen alles an sich gerissen haben was nicht niet und nagelfest war, sei es nun Getränke, Häppchen etc.*
> Ich hatte bei meiner Bestellung neulich mein Clinique-Gesichtswasser vergessen, was ich also gestern noch gekauft habe, und aus der kleinen Goodie-Bag, die's gab, hab ich das NYX Lipgloss schon verschenkt, und die Douglas-Bodylotion wird vermutlich den gleichen Weg gehen.
> ...


----------



## dorni (Mar 21, 2013)

Das war wohl eher eine traurige Veranstaltung. Das es immer noch kein Burberry in Frankfurt gibt ist schon enttäuschend.

  	Was Du über das Abgreifen schreibst erlebt man immer häufiger, meist sind es auch noch diejenigen, die es am wenigsten nötig hätten.
  	Wie sagte damals, als Michael Schumacher aus steuerlichen Gründen seinen Wohnsitz in die Schweiz verlegte, eine hr3-Moderatorin so schön: "Michael, ich verstehe Dich Voll und Ganz. Die paar Kröten, die muß man zusammen halten!"

  	Weder von Illa noch aus den USA gab es bisher Lebenszeichen. Ich bin ja mal gespannt. Falls ich von Illamasqua bis Montag keine Versandbestätigung bekomme, werde ich mich mal beschweren. Das man 14 Tage braucht um 2 Artikel versandfertig zu machen will mir nicht in den Kopf.


----------



## MACina (Mar 24, 2013)

....ich wünsche euch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## dorni (Mar 24, 2013)

Ich wünsche Euch allen auch einen schönen Sonntag.

  	Bei uns scheint sogar die Sonne!!! Ich wußte kaum noch wie das Ding aussieht, so trüb war es die Woche über.

  	Meine USA Sendung ist mittlerweile angekommen, von Illa noch keine Spur, da werde ich am Montag mal nachhaken.


----------



## MACina (Mar 24, 2013)

Danke, dorni!






...wir haben auch Sonne und ich war ebenfalls erst mal ganz irritiert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Das sind wir wirklich gar nicht mehr gewohnt!

	Aber leider haben wir eiskalten Ostwind,der richtig fies ist.Gestern war ich in der Stadt, auf dem Hinweg hatte ich den
  	Wind von hinten.Da ging es...aaaaaaber auf dem Rückweg bin ich fast erfroren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Heute bin ich lieber gar nicht raus und genieße die Sonne nur hier drinnen in meiner warmen Wohnung!



dorni said:


> Ich wünsche Euch allen auch einen schönen Sonntag.
> 
> *Bei uns scheint sogar die Sonne!!! Ich wußte kaum noch wie das Ding aussieht, so trüb war es die Woche über.*
> 
> Meine USA Sendung ist mittlerweile angekommen, von Illa noch keine Spur, da werde ich am Montag mal nachhaken.








....super, wenigstens schon mal was!

	Hoffentlich wird das mit der Illa Bestellung auch noch was...


----------



## Anneri (Mar 24, 2013)

Hallo ihr! Ich war auch heute total begeistert über die Sonne, auch wenn's unglaublich kalt war. Nächste Woche soll's wieder schneien... Seufz.  Ich weiß inzwischen wo eines der letzten beiden verschwundenen koreanischen Päckchen geblieben ist. Beim Zoll. Weil die Schnarchnasen vom Shop keine Rechnung beigelegt haben. Und nun muss ich nächste Woche durch die Weltgeschichte tingeln.  Ich hab ja meine Illa-Lacke von asos bekommen und bin echt froh dass ich mich nicht mit illamasqua auseinander setzen musste!


----------



## MACina (Mar 24, 2013)

....echt?????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> Ich hab ja meine Illa-Lacke von asos bekommen und bin echt froh dass ich mich nicht mit illamasqua auseinander setzen musste!


  	Na,wie toll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Zoll ist für mich auch immer ein "Halbtagsjob"!!!


----------



## dorni (Mar 25, 2013)

Ja, der Zoll! Ich habe ja das Glück, das das Zollamt quasi "um die Ecke" ist, ich fahre jeden Tag daran vorbei.

  	Ich habe Illa heute morgen eine Mail geschrieben, mal sehen wie lange sie brauchen selbige zu bearbeiten.

  	Auf der Illamasqua Hompage steht seit neuestem, das Lacke nur noch mit Tracking nach D geschickt werden, kostet 15 Pfund!! Sehr witzig!!

  	Anneri: Hast Du erst kürzlich bei ASOS Lacke bestellt?


----------



## MACina (Mar 25, 2013)

Das ist wirklich praktisch!


dorni said:


> Ja, der Zoll! Ich habe ja das Glück, das das Zollamt quasi "um die Ecke" ist,* ich fahre jeden Tag daran vorbei.*
> 
> Ich habe Illa heute morgen eine Mail geschrieben, mal sehen wie lange sie brauchen selbige zu bearbeiten.
> 
> ...


 





....15 Pfund???

  	Dann kann man bei Illa ja keine Lacke mehr bestellen.Das lohnt sich auf keinen Fall


----------



## Anneri (Mar 25, 2013)

dorni said:


> Ja, der Zoll! Ich habe ja das Glück, das das Zollamt quasi "um die Ecke" ist, ich fahre jeden Tag daran vorbei.
> 
> Ich habe Illa heute morgen eine Mail geschrieben, mal sehen wie lange sie brauchen selbige zu bearbeiten.
> 
> ...


  	Ja genau. Ganz normal, free shipping und gut war's. Das war die Ladung, bei der Raindrops dabei war.

  	Übrigens, habt ihr das ED Promo Pic gesehen das Naynadine gepostet hat? Breuninger exclusive?!?!?!?! Manchmal glaub ichs einfach nicht. *headdesk*


----------



## dorni (Mar 25, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Ja genau. Ganz normal, free shipping und gut war's. Das war die Ladung, bei der Raindrops dabei war.
> 
> Übrigens, habt ihr das ED Promo Pic gesehen das Naynadine gepostet hat? *Breuninger exclusive?!?!?!?! *Manchmal glaub ichs einfach nicht. *headdesk*


  	Letztes Jahr war es Douglas exclusiv, da bin ich auch leer ausgegangen.
  	Von den EDES scheinen nur (noch?) zwei Farben bestellbar zu sein und die Blushes gar nicht, heißt das es ist alles schon weg oder noch nicht verfügbar?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ich werde wohl auch dieses Jahr die ED-LE verpassen, aber solange ich N & M und die Fall Forecast Paletten bekomme bin ich zufrieden.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ich habe gerade mal in Köln beim Pro Store angerufen, N&M war unbekannt, die Forecast Paletten wird es wohl wieder nicht im Store geben und am 02.04. kommen beide Mineralize LE's (Foundation und Lippenstift) sowie Stylish Brow.


----------



## MACina (Mar 27, 2013)

Ja,das stimmt.ED scheint für D immer irgendwie exclusive zu sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





dorni said:


> *Letztes Jahr war es Douglas exclusiv*, da bin ich auch leer ausgegangen.
> Von den EDES scheinen nur (noch?) zwei Farben bestellbar zu sein und die Blushes gar nicht, heißt das es ist alles schon weg oder noch nicht verfügbar?
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh je,dann bekommen wir die vielleicht gar nicht??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Oder erst viel später???





  	Um 9.01 Uhr kam bei mir noch mal wieder der berühmte AG-Newsletter vom MAC-OS


----------



## Anneri (Mar 27, 2013)

MACina said:


> Ja,das stimmt.ED scheint für D immer irgendwie exclusive zu sein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 











  	Wenn es wenigstens noch ein paar Produkte gäbe...

  	Das klingt ja nicht so toll, was der Pro Store so erzählt hat. Allerdings gibts ja immer noch die Möglichkeit dass diejenige, mit der Du gesprochen hast, keinen Plan hatte. Wäre ja nicht neu.


  	Heute gibts Butter London bei Brands4friends, gesehen? Ich habe drei bestellt.


----------



## MACina (Mar 27, 2013)

Da hast du natürlich Recht....es bleibt also noch etwas Hoffnung!


Anneri said:


> Wenn es wenigstens noch ein paar Produkte gäbe...
> 
> Das klingt ja nicht so toll, was der Pro Store so erzählt hat. *Allerdings gibts ja immer noch die Möglichkeit dass diejenige, mit der Du gesprochen hast, keinen Plan hatte.* Wäre ja nicht neu.
> 
> ...


 
  	Oh,das ist ja toll.Welche hast du denn genommen?


----------



## Anneri (Mar 27, 2013)

MACina said:


> Da hast du natürlich Recht....es bleibt also noch etwas Hoffnung!
> 
> 
> Oh,das ist ja toll.Welche hast du denn genommen?


	Victoriana, All hail the Queen und Lady Muck. Freu mich! Jetzt muss ich nur noch das kleine Problem lösen, dass wir voraussichtlich in den USA sein werden, wenn das Paket kommt...

  	Meine Reise zum Zoll war gestern lustig. Ich war in Gegenden der Stadt, die ich überhaupt nicht kannte, und zwischendurch habe ich mich noch gefragt, ob ich da wohl je wieder weg komme, weil die Verkehrsanbindung so granatenmäßig toll war. Aber die Zollbeamten waren sehr nett und haben sich über mein Mini-Päckchen mit 10 Sachets Sonnencreme sehr amüsiert... Ich mich auch, wenn dieses Päckchen nicht durch die fehlende Rechnung und meinen Besuch beim Zoll auf einmal sehr viel teurer wurde als nur durch den Kaufpreis von einigen Dollar!


----------



## MACina (Mar 27, 2013)

....schön!!!

  	Das ist natürlich blöd...so lange lagern die das ja auch nicht bei der Post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> *Victoriana, All hail the Queen und Lady Muck*. Freu mich! Jetzt muss ich nur noch das kleine Problem lösen, dass wir voraussichtlich in den USA sein werden, wenn das Paket kommt...
> Meine Reise zum Zoll war gestern lustig. Ich war in Gegenden der Stadt, die ich überhaupt nicht kannte, und zwischendurch habe ich mich noch gefragt, ob ich da wohl je wieder weg komme, weil die Verkehrsanbindung so granatenmäßig toll war. Aber die Zollbeamten waren sehr nett und haben sich über mein Mini-Päckchen mit 10 Sachets Sonnencreme sehr amüsiert... Ich mich auch,* wenn dieses Päckchen nicht durch die fehlende Rechnung und meinen Besuch beim Zoll auf einmal sehr viel teurer wurde als nur durch den Kaufpreis von einigen Dollar!*


  	Das ist mir leider auch schon passiert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Bei meinem Zollamt sind sie auch sehr nett und kennen mich schon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Und wissen,daß ich immer "Schminke" abholen muss


----------



## dorni (Mar 27, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Wenn es wenigstens noch ein paar Produkte gäbe...
> 
> Das klingt ja nicht so toll, was der Pro Store so erzählt hat. *Allerdings gibts ja immer noch die Möglichkeit dass diejenige, mit der Du gesprochen hast, keinen Plan hatte.* Wäre ja nicht neu.
> 
> ...


  	Er meinte, das er die LE jetzt nicht im Kopf hätte, aber es durchaus möglich sei, das sie Anfang Mai kommen könnte. Bei so vielen LE's und verschobenen Release-Daten, wer kann es einem verübeln. Und ich würde mich als MAC-Mitarbeiter auch nicht auf einen Tag festlegen, wenn ich nicht 100%ig sicher wäre, wer weiß in welche Furie sich die Kundin verwandelt, wenn MAC-HQ es sich wieder anders überlegt (überlegen muß).
  	Bei Temptalia stand etwas von international: Mai 2013, vielleicht stimmt das ja.

  	Nein, ich habe mir Nagellackkaufverbot auferlegt. Ich habe diesen Monat 260€ beim Orthopäden bezahlt und zwei Handtaschen gekauft, es gibt nichts ungeplantes mehr.

  	Illamasqua ist auch zu süß: Ich hatte am Sonntag eine Mail bzgl. meiner Bestellung geschrieben. Am Montag wurde mein Päckchen als "dispatched" vermerkt und am Dienstag kam vom Store in London die Meldung das man meine Sachen verschickt hätte und ein freundlicher Hinweis auf die neuen Versandbestimmungen.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 28, 2013)

Anscheinend ist die ED LE wirklich Breuninger exclusiv. Mir graut es schon vor Baking Beauties, wenn nur Douglas die bekommt... das wird wieder ein Spass. Alles in zwei Minuten ausverkauft, und es gibt sicherlich wieder ein Produkt, dass sie gar nicht erst bekommen. So war es ja schon des öfteren der Fall.

  	Ich glaube ich muss auch mal wieder in den DM stürmen. Bin ja zugegebenermaßen sonst ein Drogeriekosmetik-Verschmäher, aber der Highlighter aus der neuen alverde LE muss mit. Der sieht ja echt klasse aus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Für marmorierten Mineralize Kram bin ich immer zu haben und die Qualität der gebackenen Produkte von alverde fand ich immer super. Die Lidschatten sehen ebenfalls toll aus.

  	Habe mir nach langem Überlegen endlich einen Armani Lip Maestro bestellt. Die Textur ist der absolute Wahnsinn, echt toll! Leider entspricht die Farbe nicht ganz dem was ich erwartet habe. Habe die 500 und die ist mir schon zu kräftig.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 28, 2013)

Ich bin da immer so zwiegespalten, wenn Mac sowas bringt, und schwanke immer zwischen 'pah, dann nicht' und 'unbedingt woanders besorgen'. Wie dem auch immer sei, mein store ist ja immer gut ausgestattet, ebenso der Douglas, und ich besorge gern was für euch mit, wenn ihr Bedarf habt!  Hach, die lip Maestros! *swoons*


----------



## MACina (Mar 28, 2013)

Wenn sich ein paar Sachen überhaupt so lange halten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Ich habe das Gefühl,daß es immer schlimmer wird und die OS auch immer weniger Warenbestand bekommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Naynadine said:


> Anscheinend ist die ED LE wirklich Breuninger exclusiv. Mir graut es schon vor Baking Beauties, wenn nur Douglas die bekommt... das wird wieder ein Spass. *Alles in zwei Minuten ausverkauft*, und es gibt sicherlich wieder ein Produkt, dass sie gar nicht erst bekommen. So war es ja schon des öfteren der Fall.
> 
> Ich glaube ich muss auch mal wieder in den DM stürmen. Bin ja zugegebenermaßen sonst ein Drogeriekosmetik-Verschmäher, aber der Highlighter aus der neuen alverde LE muss mit. Der sieht ja echt klasse aus!
> 
> ...


----------



## dorni (Mar 29, 2013)

So langsam geht mir diese exclusiv nur für Douglas, Breuninger, Alsterhaus, KaDeWe u.s.w. Geschichte auf die Nerven. In den USA gibt es wenigstens nicht so ein Durcheinander, so weit ich weiß bekommt nur Nordstrom z.T. exclusive Kollektionen. Aber bei uns sind einfach zu viele Händler involviert und die verfügbaren Mengen scheinen wirklich sehr klein zu sein.

  	Bisher habe ich diese LE's immer links liegen gelassen, ED'12 zwar nicht ganz freiwillig, aber den Rest schon. Und ich werde auch dabei bleiben, kein ED'13 und keine Baking Beauties für mich.

  	Dafür sabbere ich die Forecast Eye Palette immer mehr an!!!


----------



## bis (Mar 29, 2013)

Hallo, euch allen schöne Ostern, hoffentlich ohne Schnee.  Ich sehe gerade das ich nicht verpasst habe mit meinem Arbeitsstress, Release-Chaos ist noch immer das gleiche.


----------



## MACina (Mar 29, 2013)

bis said:


> Ich sehe gerade das ich nicht verpasst habe mit meinem Arbeitsstress, Release-Chaos ist noch immer das gleiche.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 30, 2013)

Euch auch schöne Ostern!

  	Hier schneits, und schneits, und schneits. Nicht so toll.

  	Schaut mal, schon gesehen? (Besonders die deutschen NPAs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) http://www.essie.de/aktionen/


----------



## dorni (Apr 1, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Euch auch schöne Ostern!
> 
> Hier schneits, und schneits, und schneits. Nicht so toll.
> 
> ...


  	Hach, wie schön. Aber mein DM wird sie wahrscheilich nicht bekommen.

  	Mit Verspätung: Euch allen auch noch schöne Rest-Ostern!

  	Mein Illa Päckchen kam am Samstag, mit UPS. Rampage gefällt mir gut.
  	Anneri, ich beneide dich richtig um Raindrops, den wollte ich eigentlich haben, war aber zu dem Zeitpunkt ausverkauft.

  	Jemand von Euch an den LE's für April interessiert? Ich ausnahmsweise mal nicht, aber im Mai, oh weh!!!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 1, 2013)

Ich habe irgendwie den Überblick über die nächsten Kollektionen verloren...  Dorni, wenn du eines der Sets willst, sag Bescheid!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 1, 2013)

Ich habe irgendwie den Überblick über die nächsten Kollektionen verloren...  Dorni, wenn du eines der Sets willst, sag Bescheid!


----------



## bis (Apr 1, 2013)

Anneri, Essie lässt mich (zum Glück) kalt   Welche Kollektionen wirds denn im Mai haben? Das sollten ja schon die ersten Sommer-Kollektionen sein, auch wenn sich das total unwahrscheinlich anhört, Sommer....


----------



## MACina (Apr 2, 2013)

Ich glaube,daß im April nur die neuen permanenten Sachen kommen.Also Mineralize Lipsticks, die Foundation und die PLW Paint Pots. 
  	Ach ja, und die Stylish Brow Collection!
  	Beck bekommt exclusive noch die Making Pretty.

  	Im Mai sollten dann Baking Beauties (wohl Douglas exclusive?) und Fashion Sets kommen.
  	Vielleicht kommt auch Temperature Rising schon.Die Summer Collection haben wir ja auch schon immer recht früh bekommen, oder?

  	Wie das nun mit der Nudes & Metallics aussieht,weiß ich nicht.Nach dornis post bin ich unsicher.Sonst hätte ich gedacht,daß die auch im April oder Mai zu uns kommt.Ebenso die Fall Forecast Paletten.Keine Ahnung,ob und wann die kommen.

  	Bekommen wir Hayley Williams???
  	Wahrscheinlich eher nicht, oder?Und wenn ja,dann bestimmt auch nur online-exclusive.


----------



## MACina (Apr 2, 2013)

bis said:


> Welche Kollektionen wirds denn im Mai haben? Das sollten ja schon die ersten Sommer-Kollektionen sein, *auch wenn sich das total unwahrscheinlich anhört, Sommer....*


----------



## dorni (Apr 2, 2013)

Danke Anneri, ich muß mir die Sets nochmal anschauen, melde mich dann.

  	Also, der gute Mann im Pro Store in Köln konnte mir nur sagen, das N&M auf keinen Fall im April kommt, die Mai Kollektionen hatte er nicht im Kopf.

  	Falls Magi-Manias LE Kalender stimmt, dann kommen im Mai:

  	- Baking Beauties (Douglas exklusiv)
  	- Hayley Williams (MAC online exklusiv)
  	- Fashion Sets und Art of the Eye (überall)

  	Auf die letzten Beiden bin ich besonders gespannt!! Die Farben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  	Zum Glück bin ich am 2. Mai in Berlin, habe also richtig Auswahl an Stores und Countern.

  	Yazmin besorgt mir jetzt die Forecast Palette, ein Hoch auf Specktra!


----------



## bis (Apr 2, 2013)

Danke Mädels, ich kanns garnicht fassen wir wenig up to date ich im Moment bin   Art of Eye könnte evtl interessant sein, Baking Beauties ist mir zu pastellig und Hayley Williams zu orange.   Yay, nachdem Chanel im Moment eher langweilig ist, kauf ich am Ende sogar mal nichts für ne Weile.  Habt ihr euch schon die Extra Dimension Sachen angeschaut?


----------



## Anneri (Apr 2, 2013)

Ich sage nur Nars, bis! NARS! *g*


----------



## cutemiauw (Apr 5, 2013)

Hast du die HQ Hair sale benutze? Und hello ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bin schon lange weg :">

  	War im urlaub nach Indonesien... Sonne und Strand und leckeres Essen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 5, 2013)

Cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *hugs*  Stay with us! Please!!!!


----------



## MACina (Apr 5, 2013)

cutemiauw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







cutemiauw said:


> Hast du die HQ Hair sale benutze? Und hello ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutemiauw (Apr 5, 2013)

Anneri, MACina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Miss you guys!

  	Yeah, I'm staying!! 

  	Not really into any of the new collection going now either... Also find the only interesting Summer collection so far is NARS, strangely wanting that pink-yellow eyeshadow duo even though I probably won't ever wear it in RL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	I got the Clarins BB Cream in Dark, btw. It's really great for humid hot weather, kept my skin from being shiny, less is more in such case . Now if warm weather could come soon enough in Germany


----------



## cutemiauw (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh and I found myself a Chanel Malice nailpolish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. In Singapore, of all places. The only good thing about the weather still so cold


----------



## MACina (Apr 6, 2013)

Initially I was very interested in this collection too.But yesterday I saw the swatches and now only Euphrate is left on my list.

  	YAY for that because it saves me a lot of money....I want so much from the MAC collections and need every cent for those.



cutemiauw said:


> Anneri, MACina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutemiauw (Apr 6, 2013)

Saving from one collection to get more on another is always good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Euphrate is gorgeous! I don't have a list on anything yet, still need to recover from the vacation and DF hauls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	Spring collections usually doesn't have much appeal to me, as they are usually much more pale toned... Thinking about that orange lipstick on MAC x Hayley though.

  	Wish you all a nice weekend


----------



## MACina (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you! Hope your are having a wonderful weekend too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	At the moment MAC releases so many fantastic collections and I want so much from them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	But YOLO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








cutemiauw said:


> Saving from one collection to get more on another is always good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bis (Apr 6, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Ich sage nur Nars, bis! NARS! *g*


  Früher oder später kriegen sie einen, mit NARS concealer *g*   





cutemiauw said:


> :agree:  Hast du die HQ Hair sale benutze? Und hello ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Welcome back, hope you are doing well and enjoyed the vacation. Today it finally looks like we might, under certain circumstances, get sun


----------



## MACina (Apr 6, 2013)

Ooohhhh, auf den warte ich gerade auch voller Spannung!!!



bis said:


> Welcome back, hope you are doing well and enjoyed the vacation. Today it finally looks like we might, under certain circumstances, get sun


----------



## Anneri (Apr 6, 2013)

Cutie, hope you enjoyed the stay in Indonesia! Did you visit your family?
  	I didn't use the HQ sale, but will visit the store at Bleeker Street, NYC, next week! And I have a list. Oh yeah. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	No sun here today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Mädels, ich habe heute in einem der großen dms hier geguckt, und der Essie Aufsteller mit den Sets war leer. Wobei der auch so klein aussah, dass es mich wundern würde, wenn da mehr als 6 drin gewesen wären. Tsk.

  	Ansonsten fallen gerade immer mehr Dinge von meiner Liste - anders als bei Dir, MACina, finde ich die kommenden LEs immer uninteressanter. Komisch. Wobei, vielleicht liegts daran dass ich die gesamte letzte Woche krank gewesen bin, und mich für gar nichts interessiert habe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Und nun muss ich packen. Argh!


----------



## MACina (Apr 6, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Cutie, hope you enjoyed the stay in Indonesia! Did you visit your family?
> I didn't use the HQ sale, but will visit the store at Bleeker Street, NYC, next week! And I have a list. Oh yeah.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	Oh nein, Anneri, und das gerade jetzt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Geht es dir denn wieder besser???

  	Du schreibst "next week"....dann geht es ja ganz bald los 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Drücke feeeeest die Daumen,daß du wieder fit bist und wünsche dir ein ganz tolle Zeit in NY


----------



## Anneri (Apr 6, 2013)

Ja, ich habe mir über Ostern zusammen mit meinem Freund einen tollen Virus eingefangen, und war die ganze Woche relativ ausgeknockt. Hat keinen Spaß gemacht. Vor allem wollte ich noch einiges erledigen, was ich nun natürlich nicht mehr geschafft habe, weil heute der erste Tag ist, wo's mir halbwegs geht.
  	Aber ich denke, am Montag wirds okay sein - wenn wir losfliegen. Ich bin schon seeeeeeeehr aufgeregt und gerade in der Pack-Phase wo man den halben Kleiderschrank auf dem Bett verteilt und dann - immer noch totally clueless - davor steht. ;-)


----------



## bis (Apr 6, 2013)

MACina said:


> Ooohhhh, auf den warte ich gerade auch voller Spannung!!!


  Oh, du hast ihn bestellt? In welcher Farbe? Ich hoffe ja, dass er mich nicht steinalt und wie eingetrocknete Wüste unter den Augen aussehen lässt.   





Anneri said:


> Ja, ich habe mir über Ostern zusammen mit meinem Freund einen tollen Virus eingefangen, und war die ganze Woche relativ ausgeknockt. Hat keinen Spaß gemacht. Vor allem wollte ich noch einiges erledigen, was ich nun natürlich nicht mehr geschafft habe, weil heute der erste Tag ist, wo's mir halbwegs geht. Aber ich denke, am Montag wirds okay sein - wenn wir losfliegen. Ich bin schon seeeeeeeehr aufgeregt und gerade in der Pack-Phase wo man den halben Kleiderschrank auf dem Bett verteilt und dann - immer noch totally clueless - davor steht. ;-)


  Ich hoffe echt ab jetzt gehts dir viel besser und du kannst das packen geniessen  Und alle machen das so mit dem schrank ausleeren und dann doch das falsche mitnehmen


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 6, 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

  	cutemiauw - nice to see you around again!

  	Anneri - ich wünsche dir auch viel Spass in NYC!

  	Irgendwie lassen mich die LEs in letzter Zeit auch immer kälter. Die Extra Dimension Blushes waren für mich ein Reinfall, und meine Baking Beauties Wunschliste schrumpft immer mehr. Fashion Sets lasse ich auch aus. Im Moment bin ich eigentlich nur auf Temperature Rising gespannt. Habe leider noch keine weiteren Infos dazu entdeckt.

  	Ich habe mir jetzt übrigens den Clinique Airbrush Concelaer bestellt, bin schon ganz gespannt. Außerdem warte ich auch noch auf den Chanel Kabuki und den Shiseido Foundation Brush.
  	Ah, die Pro Sculpting Cream in Accentuate habe ich mir noch zugelegt, die finde ich toll. Passt mir farblich besser als jede Foundation die ich je probiert habe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Achja, und das alverde LE Puder durfte gleich 2x mit. Das finde ich super. Hat das noch jemand von euch gekauft?


----------



## MACina (Apr 6, 2013)

So ein M*st 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Und Montag geht schon los???

  	Wie gesagt, meine Daumen sind gedrückt,daß du dann wieder ganz fit bist!!!


bis said:


> Ich hoffe echt ab jetzt gehts dir viel besser und du kannst das packen geniessen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dorni (Apr 6, 2013)

*cutemiauw*





so nice to see you back here.

  	I love to look at NARS collections, but i'm not buying much, the hassle with ordering and not been able to look at irl just puts me off.

  	Anneri, I envy you the possibility to go to the Bleeker Street Store, i'm debating with myself to order the BLKR-exclusives from NARS european website. 

  	Von den neuen MAC LE's bin ich zwar angetan (N&M und Art of the EYE) aber ob ich wirklich etwas kaufen werde, ich weiß es nicht, das muß ich vor Ort entscheiden.

  	Baking Beauties finde ich, genau wie MACina, zu pastellig und Extra Dimension war ja sofort ausverkauft.
  	Hayley Williams ist zu orange und die Fashion Sets finde ich von der Idee her gut, aber ich werde langsam klüger und kaufe nicht mehr jede wunderschöne Farbe, die ich dann nur einmal verwende. Sprach's und wird wohl doch wieder schwach.

*MACina:* Wenn Du Deinen NARS Concealer getestet hast, würde ich mich über einen kleinen Bericht riesig freuen.


----------



## cutemiauw (Apr 7, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Cutie, hope you enjoyed the stay in Indonesia! Did you visit your family?
> I didn't use the HQ sale, but will visit the store at Bleeker Street, NYC, next week! And I have a list. Oh yeah.
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yes, was visiting family and a mini vacation in Singapore 

  	Oooo NYC! Jealous!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Viel Spass beim shoppen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	So sorry you were sick last week... but then it means more fund to spend in NYC . Let us know your hauls! And the BLKR store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I always pack too much on the longer vacation, especially when you didn't know what the weather was going to be there... and then what's in and such. Although we could always buy new stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And hi Naynadine and Dorni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's nice to be back, and thanks for the warm welcome backs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Btw, I got this Guerlain Terracotta palette at the DF: http://naturalnchicmakeup.blogspot.de/2011/10/guerlain-terracotta-makeup-palette.html
  	It seemed to be an older release but it's definitely really a great one! The bronzer gave me just a healthy glow... it's one helluva palette to take for a summer (or warm weather) holiday, which is what I'm always going to .


----------



## MACina (Apr 7, 2013)

dorni said:


> *cutemiauw*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	Moment....ich finde die BB total super und freue mich riesig darauf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Da musst du mich gerade mit irgendwem verwechseln 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	Ja,ich kann dann gerne berichten,wenn ich den Concealer habe.Kann allerdings noch etwas dauern!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 7, 2013)

MACina said:


> Moment....ich finde die BB total super und freue mich riesig darauf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Mit mir und bis, vermutlich...


----------



## MACina (Apr 7, 2013)

....ja,das kann gut sein!


  	Ich finde die LE auf jeden Fall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> Mit mir und bis, vermutlich...


----------



## Anneri (Apr 7, 2013)

Ich bin halt ein sehr gelber NC, und an mir sieht vor allem sowas wie LW verboten aus. Genauer gesagt, zum weglaufen... *g*


----------



## MACina (Apr 7, 2013)

Ah,ok,dann ist das sicher nicht so ganz dein Ding!

  	Wie geht es dir denn?Alles klar für morgen?



Anneri said:


> Ich bin halt ein sehr gelber NC, und an mir sieht vor allem sowas wie LW verboten aus. Genauer gesagt, zum weglaufen... *g*


----------



## Anneri (Apr 7, 2013)

Danke dir! Immer noch etwas verschnupft und ver-halsschmerzt, aber sonst ganz gut.  Bin noch in den Vorbereitungen, nachher muss ich erstmal die ganzen Kosmetika umfüllen, aber ich sehe Land! Glaubt man ja irgendwann nicht mehr, zwischendurch...


----------



## MACina (Apr 7, 2013)

Mmh....so ganz toll hört sich das noch nicht an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Vor allem vor so einer Reise...



Anneri said:


> Bin noch in den Vorbereitungen, nachher muss ich erstmal die ganzen Kosmetika umfüllen, aber ich sehe Land! *Glaubt man ja irgendwann nicht mehr, zwischendurch...*


  	Oh ja, da gibt es immer so viel zu tun und zu bedenken!


----------



## bis (Apr 7, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Mit mir und bis, vermutlich...


  Möglich 


MACina said:


> So ein M*st    Ja, in Chantilly....der scheint ja recht hell zu sein!  Und du?


  Ich hätte Honey gekauft, weil der Moisture Cover in NW20 eher zu dunkel ist, aber halt gut deckt bei mir, solange ich ihn zur Wange gut ausblende.  Aber anscheinend ist Honey zu dunkel, mal schauen. Ich mag aber gerne was rosiges oder peachiges, nicht einfach nur beige. Und ja, ich weiss ich bin kompliziert was Concealer angeht


----------



## dorni (Apr 7, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Mit mir und bis, vermutlich...


  	Ja, bis hatte das mit dem pastellig geschrieben.


----------



## MACina (Apr 7, 2013)

...ich auch, bei mir ist das richtig schwierig....zu dunkel, zu wenig Deckkraft und vor allem creased fast alles bei mir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





dorni said:


> Sorry!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dorni (Apr 8, 2013)

MACina said:


> ...ich auch, bei mir ist das richtig schwierig....zu dunkel, zu wenig Deckkraft und *vor allem creased fast alles bei mir*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Genau wie bei mir! Ganz schrecklich waren Studio Sculpt (zu schmierig) und Pro Longwear (trocken wie die Wüste) Concealer. Bobbi Brown Creamy Concealer war farblich eine Katastrophe. Bei nächster Gelegenheit will ich mal einen Blick auf die Secret Camouflage von Laura Mercier werfen. Obwohl ich am liebsten ja den von NARS testen würde, nur das mit der Farbauswahl..., ach ja.
  	Auch wenn mir von den neuen LE's nicht so viel gefällt, da gibt es ja immer noch das permanente und das Pro Sortiment.


----------



## MACina (Apr 8, 2013)

Allerdings...und farblich passt mir bei MAC auch leider nichts.
  	BB fand ich auch ganz schlimm.....ebenfalls absolutes Wüstenklima!


dorni said:


> Genau wie bei mir! Ganz schrecklich waren Studio Sculpt (zu schmierig) und Pro Longwear *(trocken wie die Wüste)* Concealer. Bobbi Brown Creamy Concealer war farblich eine Katastrophe. Bei nächster Gelegenheit will ich mal einen Blick auf die Secret Camouflage von Laura Mercier werfen. Obwohl ich am liebsten ja den von NARS testen würde, nur das mit der Farbauswahl..., ach ja.
> Auch wenn mir von den neuen LE's nicht so viel gefällt, *da gibt es ja immer noch das permanente und das Pro Sortiment.*


 
  	Na ja,das kommt eh noch dazu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Obwohl ich da eigentlich inzwischen alles habe,was ich aus dem Perm und dem Pro Perm haben möchte.Da fallen also nur mal
  	Nachkäufe und Sortimentserweiterungen an.


----------



## dorni (Apr 22, 2013)

Hat jemand neue Informationen, was im Mai kommen wird?

  	Ich habe momentan nur Baking Beauties und Art of the Eye auf dem Schirm, habe aber im UK Thread gelesen, das dort einiges mehr im Mai kommt.


----------



## bis (Apr 22, 2013)

MACina said:


> :frenz: ...ich auch, bei mir ist das richtig schwierig....zu dunkel, zu wenig Deckkraft und vor allem creased fast alles bei mir     :lol: ...macht ja nichts!  Ich bin die,bei der immer :macwallet:


  Ich hab den NARS concealer und den Armani Maestro Concealer mal ins Sortiment aufgenommen. Erstes Feedback zu NARS, die Farben sind schwierig für mich, weil alle beige sind. Der Maestro ebenfalls, irgendwie alles nix. Mal weiter testen. Wenn das so weitergeht bleib ich echt beim Moisturecover, auch wenn der nicht wirklich viel abdeckt. Aber lieber Augenschatten als Wüste unter den Augen. Die Smokeys richtens dann schon 


dorni said:


> Genau wie bei mir! Ganz schrecklich waren Studio Sculpt (zu schmierig) und Pro Longwear (trocken wie die Wüste) Concealer. Bobbi Brown Creamy Concealer war farblich eine Katastrophe. Bei nächster Gelegenheit will ich mal einen Blick auf die Secret Camouflage von Laura Mercier werfen. Obwohl ich am liebsten ja den von NARS testen würde, nur das mit der Farbauswahl..., ach ja. Auch wenn mir von den neuen LE's nicht so viel gefällt, da gibt es ja immer noch das permanente und das Pro Sortiment.:wishlist:


  Sag mal wir dir der von Laura Mercier gefällt. Für so pastige Sachen wie den BB CC ist meine Haut unter den Augen viel zu trocken.


----------



## MACina (Apr 22, 2013)

Leider bin ich da auch etwas verwirrt und habe keine genauen Infos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





bis said:


> Sag mal wir dir der von Laura Mercier gefällt. Für so pastige Sachen wie den BB CC ist meine Haut unter den Augen viel zu trocken.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 22, 2013)

Art of the Eye definitiv, ED?, BB? und evtl. Temperature Rising? Wenn alles wie in den vergangenen Jahren läuft bekommen wir ja die Sommer LE im Mai.  Hat jemand eine Info ob und wann Chanel's Taboo nach D kommt? Ich habe in den verschiedenen Duty Frees danach gesucht und nichts gefunden.


----------



## MACina (Apr 22, 2013)

Stimmt, die könnte auch noch kommen.Ich meine auch,daß wir die Sommer LE in den letzten Jahren schon im Mai hatten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> Hat jemand eine Info ob und wann Chanel's Taboo nach D kommt? Ich habe in den verschiedenen Duty Frees danach gesucht und nichts gefunden.


----------



## dorni (Apr 22, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Hat jemand eine *Info ob und wann Chanel's Taboo nach D kommt?* Ich habe in den verschiedenen Duty Frees danach gesucht und nichts gefunden.


  	Stimmt, Surf Baby kam auch im Mai.
  	Hast Du mal eine Mail an den CS von Chanel geschickt, die sind recht nett und schnell gewesen als ich nach Western Lights (den ich dann doch nicht wollte) gefragt habe. Aber Taboo ist super schön.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 22, 2013)

CS! Gute Idee!
  	Allerdings habe ich den Verdacht, dass ich beim Chanel CS auf ner roten Liste stehe...

  	In puncto May releases - Fashion Sets steht auch noch aus, oder?
  	Evtl bin ich morgen in der Stadt, da könnte ich eine vertrauenswürdige MUA fragen (wenn ich eine finde...).


----------



## MACina (Apr 22, 2013)

Oha, das klingt aber gar nicht gut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Fashion Sets,ach ja, die auch noch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Dann hätten wir TR,AOTE,BB und FS....mal wieder eine ganze Menge!

  	Wäre super,wenn du mal jemanden fragen könntest,Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> CS! Gute Idee!
> *Allerdings habe ich den Verdacht, dass ich beim Chanel CS auf ner roten Liste stehe...*
> 
> In puncto May releases - Fashion Sets steht auch noch aus, oder?
> Evtl bin ich morgen in der Stadt, da könnte ich eine vertrauenswürdige MUA fragen (wenn ich eine finde...).


----------



## Anneri (Apr 24, 2013)

So, Mädels, hier bin ich mit den News (keine besonders guten).

  	Also, nach einem Besuch bei der Parfümerie meines Vetrauens und des Mac Stores lässt sich folgendes sagen (keine Gewähr):
  	Taboo kommt wohl am 15.5., die Chanel Sommer LE evtl auch.

  	Mac ist unschön. Am 2.5. kommt nur Temp. Rising. Baking Beauties ist Douglas exclusive, Art of the Eye ist Beck/Oberpollinger exclusive (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) (hat von Euch schon jemand mal dort bestellt? Wie läuft das ab? Und wie sind die Versandkosten?). 
  	Fashion Sets kommen im Juni, Tropical Dingsbums im Juli.
  	Tja, und All about Orange ist ebenso Beck/Oberpollinger exclusive und kommt im Juni oder Juli (ich konnte mir nicht alles merken).

  	Mir gehen diese wahnsinnig limitierten LEs so auf den Sack dass ich überlege, sie schlicht zu skippen.

  	dorni, ich habe heute endlich mal Rajasthan von Etro aufgesprüht. Hast Du was von Etro? Denn an mir war die Sillage quasi nicht vorhanden?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Dafür habe ich mich in den neuen Bronze Goddess von EL verliebt und glaub, dass ich den haben muss.

  	Win some, loose some...


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 24, 2013)

Vielen Dank für die (nicht so tollen) Infos, Anneri!
  	Hm, dann werde ich für AAO wohl eine CP beauftragen müssen. Die Art of Eye lass ich dann aus, obwohl mir das braune Quad gefällt.
  	Als Beck noch keinen E-Shop hatte, habe ich des öfteren per Mail dort bestellt, das lief problemlos. Aber mit dem Shop komme ich nicht zurecht, alles was ich will wird mir immer als ausverkauft angezeigt, obwohl ich da LEs gestalkt habe und eigentlich hätte was abkriegen müssen.

  	Tja, und BB und FS lasse ich immer noch aus, für TR werde ich mich aber natürlich auf die Lauer legen. 

  	Ich hatte mir ja den Clinique Airbrush Concealer gekauft. Soweit bin ich ganz zufrieden - farblich passts, Deckkraft ist auch OK. Das einzige, das mich etwas irritiert ist, ist der Geruch. Irgendwie nach Alkohol, aber alt, wie altes Parfüm. Mir kommt es auch so vor, als wenn er leicht auf der Haut brennt. Nun weiss ich nicht, ob das bei dem einfach so ist, oder ob ich evtl ein nicht mehr ganz frisches Exemplar erwischt habe? Ich werde mal testschnüffeln, wenn ich an einen Counter komme. Hatte bei PD bestellt.
  	Werde mir deshalb auch noch den BB Tinted Eye Brightener zulegen, nächsten Monat.

  	Einen Duft habe ich mir auch gegönnt, was bei mir ja absolut selten vorkommt. Cartier Essence D'Orange ist es geworden, hatte ein Pröbchen und er gefiel mir ganz gut, da er leicht herb ist.
  	Falls jemand noch Empfehlungen in diese Richtung hat, würde ich mich freuen 
  	Achja, und ich konnte ein Shiseido Blush auf ebay ergattern, zu einem super Preis. Das hatte ich mir schon länger gewünscht. Parfüm & Blush sind aber noch auif dem Weg zu mir.


----------



## MACina (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh nein, schon wieder so viele exklusive LEs...und dann sogar nur an 2 Orten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ganz vielen Dank für die Infos, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> So, Mädels, hier bin ich mit den News (keine besonders guten).
> 
> Also, nach einem Besuch bei der Parfümerie meines Vetrauens und des Mac Stores lässt sich folgendes sagen (keine Gewähr):
> Taboo kommt wohl am 15.5., die Chanel Sommer LE evtl auch.
> ...


 
  	Kannst du den vielleicht mal beschreiben?Ich kann den hier leider nirgends testen...


----------



## Anneri (Apr 24, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *MACina* 





 		 			Kannst du den vielleicht mal beschreiben?Ich kann den hier leider nirgends testen...



  	Also ich riech Frangipani, Kokos und Sonnenmilch.
  	Es ist der alte, erste BG-Duft, darüber findest Du sehr viele Reviews im Netz. Luca Turin fand ihn ganz toll, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
  	Und ich finde, er riecht wie Urlaub, wie Miami... *träum*


  	Naynadine, weißt Du zufällig, ob man immer noch bei Beck oder Oberpollinger anrufen kann und wieviel der Versand kostet?

  	Mein Clinique Concealer riecht übrigens nach nichts, aber ich finde, Clinique riecht für mich manchmal wie frische Farbe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	Aber ich wäre bei PD eher vorsichtig - ich habe mal eine alte Dior Foundation von denen bekommen und hatte riesigen Stress, die umzustauschen.
  	Ich benutze gerade den Superdefense Concealer mit SPF20 von Clinique und muss damit echt aufpassen, sonst brennts auch leicht bei mir.

  	Bigarade Concentree könnte Dir parfummäßig vielleicht gefallen, oder das Pamplemousse Rose von Hermes?


----------



## MACina (Apr 24, 2013)

Danke, Anneri!

	Das hört sich schon besser an...die Reviews bei Douglas sind nämlich überwiegend recht schlecht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> Also ich riech Frangipani, Kokos und Sonnenmilch.
> Es ist der alte, erste BG-Duft, darüber findest Du sehr viele Reviews im Netz. Luca Turin fand ihn ganz toll, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
> Und ich finde, er riecht wie Urlaub, wie Miami... *träum*
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Apr 24, 2013)

Schau mal, hier sind ganz gute dabei:

http://www.fragrantica.com/perfume/Est-e-Lauder/Bronze-Goddess-Eau-Fraiche-SkinScent-2013-17432.html

  	Ich kann übrigens gegen die Sillage nichts sagen, ich habs heute Mittag aufs Handgelenk gesprüht und riechs immer noch.
  	Die Reviews gehen ein bissl auseinander, obs nun die alte oder eine leicht veränderte Fassung ist, aber für den Fall der Fälle ist hier ein Review der alten Fassung:

http://www.nstperfume.com/2008/03/13/estee-lauder-bronze-goddess-fragrance-review/


----------



## MACina (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh,super,das ist ja toll.Danke, Anneri!

	Ach ja,das hört sich alles schon sehr gut an.Ich stehe ja voll auf solche "Sonnencreme-Düfte" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Anneri said:


> Schau mal, hier sind ganz gute dabei:
> 
> http://www.fragrantica.com/perfume/Est-e-Lauder/Bronze-Goddess-Eau-Fraiche-SkinScent-2013-17432.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 24, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Also ich riech Frangipani, Kokos und Sonnenmilch.
> Es ist der alte, erste BG-Duft, darüber findest Du sehr viele Reviews im Netz. Luca Turin fand ihn ganz toll, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
> Und ich finde, er riecht wie Urlaub, wie Miami... *träum*
> 
> ...


  	Soweit ich weiss kann man jetzt nur noch über den Onlineshop bestellen.

  	Ja, ich hatte ja auch etwas Probleme mit PD, da sie mir einen kaputten Chanel Lack nicht umtauschen wollten. Ich bestelle dort auch nur, wenn es ein totales Schnäppchen gibt.

  	Danke für die Duft Tipps! Von ersterem habe ich noch nie gehört, und ich glaube das scheidet alleine schon wegen dem Preis aus. Aber das Hermes klingt toll, das werde ich mal testen!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 24, 2013)

Übrigens: Jettie (Give the bitch her chocolate) hat in einem neuen Blogpost release dates gesammelt und da hat man ihr bei Mac wohl gesagt, dass FS auch im Mai kommt.

  	Der Blogpost ist übrigens sehr lesenswert wegen des wunderbaren Zitats, das CS ihr gegeben hat in puncto genaueren Datumsangaben... (und hat mich dazu gebracht, AOTE definitiv zu skippen. Bei AAO bin ich noch unsicher. Das wäre dann das zweite Mal, dass mir Flamingo durch die Lappen geht. Hat einer von Euch Flamingo? Ist er wirklich ein Must-have oder dupeable? Ich habe zB Cut a Caper und tausende andere Corals.)


----------



## dorni (Apr 26, 2013)

Anneri: Zum Thema Etro:


 		Heliotrope: sehr schwer, Sillage deutlich und über mehrere Stunden 	
 		Shaal Nur: Leicht und herb, hier ist die Sillage nicht so stark. Das ist mein Lieblingsduft von Etro. 	
 		Magot: Kann ich nicht wirklich beschreiben, Sillage auch eher schwächer. 	
 		Sandalo: Warm und leicht holzig, Sillage ist deutlich und hält aber nicht so lange wie bei Heliotrope. 
 
  	Das sind natürlich nur meine persönlichen Eindrücke, bei mir sind alle Etro-Düfte wärmer als normal (laut der Parfümeriefachverkäuferin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 meines Vertrauens).

  	Zu MAC:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










.

  	Douglas exklusiv ist ja schon schlimm genug, aber davon gibt es wenigstens in vielen Städten Filialen mit MAC-Counter. Aber Breunigner, Beck, Oberpollinger, Alsterhaus, KaDeWe? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vom betriebswirtschaftlichen Standpunkt aus betrachtet kann ich den Sinn nicht erkennen. Bin aber auch kein BWLer.

  	Einen Beschwerdebrief an Lauder in München zu schreiben dürfte auch von eklatanter Sinnlosigkeit sein. Wer weiß was die Beweggründe sind?

  	Ich wollte unbedingt Parrot in meine Sammlung aufnehmen, aber so nicht. Mehr Geld für andere Sachen.

  	P.S. Habe mir gerade noch mehr Nagellack gekauft: Tristam und When Stars Collide. Und jetzt auf zur Maniküre!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 26, 2013)

Ach weißt Du, ich sehe das inzwischen so (nach Abkühlung der anfänglichen Wut):
  	a) the next best thing is just around the corner
  	b) ich bettle doch nicht MAC an, dass ich ihre Produkte kaufen darf! Wenn sie das Angebot so künstlich verknappen, dann sollen sie halt auf ihre Münchner Kundschaft hoffen, und damit glücklich werden.

  	Ich habe mal das Gerücht gehört, dass Mac im letzten Geschäftsjahr nicht sonderlich erfolgreich war. Nimm dazu die Tatsache, dass aufgrund des Abverkaufs am einzelnen Counter der Umfang der zukünftigen Belieferung berechnet wird, und voila, haben wir die gegenwärtige Sachlage. Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass die beiden Münchner Counter im Beck und Oberpollinger zu den erfolgreichsten in D gehören, und daher kriegen die nun mehr.

  	Mehr Geld für Chanel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Gaaaaaanz evtl. frag ich für AAO nach einem Cp, aber nachdem die Postpreise in den USA so gestiegen sind - *shrugs*
  	Es ist ja nicht so, als ob in meinem Haushalt ein Kosmetikmangel herrschen würde!

  	Ich fand Etro sehr enttäuschend, Rajasthan war was, das ich unbedingt lieben wollte, nachdem ich mich so darauf gefreut hatte, aber nach dem anfänglichen Duftsprüher (Alkohol und irgendwas undefinierbares frisches) musste ich wirklich mit der Nase auf der Haut hängen, damit ich was roch, und das waren dann kandierte Veilchen. Oder so.
  	Hautchemie ist schon was komisches.


----------



## dorni (Apr 26, 2013)

Das Mac nicht mehr so erfolgreich ist erscheint zwar schwer vorstellbar anhand der online immer noch so schnell vergriffenen LE's, aber ich denke das die ewigen Preissteigerungen und der Frust über sofort ausverkaufte Produkte Spuren hinterlassen. Auch gibt es mittlerweile mehr Firmen, die ausgefallenere Farben und Produkte bieten, da hat MAC ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal (in der Parfümerie) verloren.

  	Aber was N&M angeht habe ich gute Nachrichten, die LE kommt Anfang Juni in die Pro-Stores. Yay!! Nachdem ich die Swatches bei Temptalia gesehen habe steht meine Liste auch fest.


----------



## Anneri (May 2, 2013)

Ich war heute beim Launch und es war wie immer ein großes Chaos - also normal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Der Counter im Douglas bringt ja aus mir verborgenen Gründen BB heute und morgen TR raus, also bin ich zuerst dorthin gedackelt, Eclair gekauft (I am WEAK!!!) und dann zum MAC store, wo man mir freundlich erklärte, dass sie auch erst morgen TR haben. Oh well, ich hab ja Zeit und es macht mir NICHTS aus, jeden Tag in die Innenstadt zu fahren...
  	Dafür hatten sie eine Sortimentserweiterung im Bereich Gloss - alle Glosse aus den Fashion Sets vom letzten Jahr sind jetzt permanent (also Rebel, Impassioned, St. Germain, Morange, Spice...) Ich konnte mich nicht zurückhalten und habe meiner (echt lieben) Maccine gesagt, dass sie es wirklich gut geschafft haben, das geheim zu halten.
  	Die diesjährigen Fashion Sets kommen wohl im Juni - aber an welche Counter, keine Ahnung.

  	Ich bin auf dem Rückweg noch an einem Mini-Douglas vorbei, aus einer Laune heraus rein und tadaa, 3 für 2 Aktion bei Butter London. Hah! Wenigstens in einem Laden Glück gehabt...


----------



## MACina (May 2, 2013)

Das freut mich total,denn ich liebe Impassioned und Rebel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Danke für die Info, Anneri!



Anneri said:


> Ich war heute beim Launch und es war wie immer ein großes Chaos - also normal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (May 2, 2013)

Übrigens: weiß jemand, wann das release date für riri woo ist? Im online shop blinkt ja schon das Logo. (Nicht dass ich den Lippenstift jetzt kaufen wollte, dass mache ich frühestens im Herbst, wenn überhaupt).

  	Gestern war übrigens bei Baking Beauties als ich um 11 am Counter war der eine Powder Brush (!!!) und LW weg. Tsk.


----------



## Naynadine (May 2, 2013)

Puh, habe online bei Douglas zum Glück alles abkriegt was ich wollte, ein Blush und doch noch einen Bronzer. Die Blushes waren ja echt super schnell ausverkauft!


----------



## Anneri (May 2, 2013)

Hey Klasse!
  	Und nun schlafen, oder?


----------



## Naynadine (May 3, 2013)

Evtl baue ich heute ein Mittagsschläfchen ein


----------



## MACina (May 3, 2013)

.....das hätte ich ja nicht gedacht!


Anneri said:


> Übrigens: weiß jemand, wann das release date für riri woo ist? Im online shop blinkt ja schon das Logo. (Nicht dass ich den Lippenstift jetzt kaufen wollte, dass mache ich frühestens im Herbst, wenn überhaupt).
> 
> Gestern war übrigens bei Baking Beauties als ich um 11 am Counter war *der eine Powder Brush* (!!!) und LW weg. Tsk.


----------



## cutemiauw (May 3, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Übrigens: weiß jemand, wann das release date für riri woo ist? Im online shop blinkt ja schon das Logo. (Nicht dass ich den Lippenstift jetzt kaufen wollte, dass mache ich frühestens im Herbst, wenn überhaupt).
> 
> Gestern war übrigens bei Baking Beauties als ich um 11 am Counter war der eine Powder Brush (!!!) und LW weg. Tsk.


  	Heute, glaub Ich. 

  	I clicked the link from the mail they sent me, and I manage to get one in my shopping cart... and bought it!

  	But when I check again, it was blinking... could it be sold out already?


----------



## cutemiauw (May 3, 2013)

Think in the end I'm skipping the TR collection, and just go for a NARS Pierre Hardy blush + nail polish


----------



## dorni (May 7, 2013)

In Berlin war es am 2. Mai ähnlich verwirrend. TR gab es nur im Store, im KaDeWe hatten sie zwar das Display mit den Testern, aber Verkauf erst ab 3. Mai.

  	Ich habe alles, was ich wollte bekommen. Wie man sieht!





  	Ich werde meine N&M Liste etwas einkürzen und wohl erst im Herbst wieder bei MAC zuschlagen.


----------



## MACina (May 7, 2013)

Ooohhh, das ist aber eine tolle Ausbeute, dorni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Super,daß du die Forecast Palette bekommen konntest!!!



dorni said:


> In Berlin war es am 2. Mai ähnlich verwirrend. TR gab es nur im Store, im KaDeWe hatten sie zwar das Display mit den Testern, aber Verkauf erst ab 3. Mai.
> 
> Ich habe alles, was ich wollte bekommen. Wie man sieht!
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (May 7, 2013)

dorni said:


> In Berlin war es am 2. Mai ähnlich verwirrend. TR gab es nur im Store, im KaDeWe hatten sie zwar das Display mit den Testern, aber Verkauf erst ab 3. Mai.  Ich habe alles, was ich wollte bekommen. Wie man sieht!
> 
> Ich werde meine N&M Liste etwas einkürzen und wohl erst im Herbst wieder bei MAC zuschlagen.


  Erzähl mal was das alles ist, dorni! Manches erkennt man ja, bei einigen Dingen bin ich clueless. Wie war denn Berlin? Oder habt ihr nur Beauty Shopping gemacht? ;-)


----------



## dorni (May 7, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Manches erkennt man ja, bei einigen Dingen bin ich clueless. Wie war denn Berlin? Oder habt ihr nur Beauty Shopping gemacht? ;-)


  	Berlin war wirklich schön, das Wetter war super.
  	Am Donnerstag war Shopping angesagt, MAC, KaDeWe und handmade (exklusiver Wollladen).
  	Freitag waren wir im Pergamonmuseum und bei maske berlin.
  	Samstag Geburtstagsfeier im Garten und Sonntag eine Rundfahrt über Spree und Landwehrkanal.

  	So, nun die Details zum Einkauf:




  	MUFE Stop Shining+, Kett Translucent Powder, Mixing Medium Water Based, Bottle Green e/s,  Lipliner Magenta,
  	MUFE Aqua Cream No.17, MUFE Pinsel #140, MUFE Aqua Shadow #8E, e/s Deep Damson, e/s Jété, e/s Indian Ink, l/s in Caliente und Feel my Pulse,
  	Fall Trend Palette, Full Coverage Foundation in NW20 und PLW Bronzer in Sun Dipped.


----------



## MACina (May 7, 2013)

Das hört sich nach einem wunderschönen, langen Wochenende an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







dorni said:


> Dank Yazmin, unserer CP-Queen.
> Berlin war wirklich schön, das Wetter war super.
> Am Donnerstag war Shopping angesagt, MAC, KaDeWe und handmade (exklusiver Wollladen).
> Freitag waren wir im Pergamonmuseum und bei maske berlin.
> ...


----------



## dorni (May 12, 2013)

Ich wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag.

  	Hier regnet es in Strömen!!!


----------



## MACina (May 12, 2013)

Vielen Dank, dorni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Wir hatten heute morgen auch Regen ohne Ende,aber seit ca. 1 Stunde zeigt sich die Sonne sich mal wieder.

  	Hoffe,daß es bei dir auch noch schöner geworden ist!



dorni said:


> Ich wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag.
> 
> Hier regnet es in Strömen!!!


----------



## Anneri (May 13, 2013)

Grausames Wetter am WE - und heute! Ich bin gestern Abend von meinen Eltern wieder hier in FFM angekommen, und heute morgen ist es immer noch regnerisch und kalt. Furchtbar.
  	An sich kann ich heute meine bestellten Chanel Sommer items abholen, aber ich kann mich gerade überhaupt nicht dazu aufraffen die Wohnung zu verlassen, so schrecklich finde ich es draußen.
  	Meine Mutter meinte gestern, dass es zu Weihnachten wärmer war. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Zumindest meine neuen nailsticks sind heute gekommen, und meine elf-Bestellung. Ich habe mineral concealer bestellt (testweise, weil es meinen geliebten von Artdeco nicht mehr gibt) und einen Kabuki, weil ich dringend einen zweiten für das Nars powder brauchte. Ich hab ihn ausgepackt und bin einmal durch die Haare gefahren und schon hat er Haare verloren. Hmmmm... Gut, 7€ ist nun keine so große Investition, aber ich bin gespannt, wie er sich macht oder ob er nach zwei-, dreimal Waschen den Geist aufgibt...


----------



## MACina (May 13, 2013)

Das kann sehr gut sein...heute ist es hier wolkig,windig und kalt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Aber Chanel würde mich ja schon hinter dem Ofen vorlocken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> Grausames Wetter am WE - und heute! Ich bin gestern Abend von meinen Eltern wieder hier in FFM angekommen, und heute morgen ist es immer noch regnerisch und kalt. Furchtbar.
> An sich kann ich heute meine bestellten Chanel Sommer items abholen, aber ich kann mich gerade überhaupt nicht dazu aufraffen die Wohnung zu verlassen, so schrecklich finde ich es draußen.
> *Meine Mutter meinte gestern, dass es zu Weihnachten wärmer war.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (May 13, 2013)

Das schlimme ist, Macina, das ich ziemlich pleite bin, und der Counter und das Angebot mich sehr wahrscheinlich dazu verleiten werden, mehr zu kaufen als ich geplant habe! (Nämlich Moon River.)
  	Am Sa habe ich schon Pygmalion gekauft und mein Freund hat mir die blaue Mascara geschenkt. Beides toll. Und der e/s in Jade ist so tempting!!!
  	Da bleibe ich lieber daheim und schaue tausende von Videos und himmle alles aus der Ferne an...


----------



## MACina (May 13, 2013)

Ah,ok,dann ist es zu Hause in der Tat sicherer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Mir gefällt einiges von der Chanel Summer LE,aber die Sachen sind mir zu teuer.
  	Bunte Mascara bekomme ich in 3 Monaten nicht mal ansatzweise leer und dafür bezahle ich nicht so viel Geld.

  	Als Geschenk ist das natürlich was anderes...da würde ich mich sehr freuen.Du Glückliche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Die Stylo eyeshadows sind super schön,aber der Preis für die Mini-Menge ist mir auch zu hoch.

  	Azure habe ich ja schon und sonst spricht mich aus der LE nichts an.Angesichts der vielen,tollen MAC LEs bin
  	ich darüber auch nicht traurig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> Das schlimme ist, Macina, das ich ziemlich pleite bin, und der Counter und das Angebot mich sehr wahrscheinlich dazu verleiten werden, mehr zu kaufen als ich geplant habe! (Nämlich Moon River.)
> Am Sa habe ich schon Pygmalion gekauft und mein Freund hat mir die blaue Mascara geschenkt. Beides toll. Und der e/s in Jade ist so tempting!!!
> Da bleibe ich lieber daheim und schaue tausende von Videos und himmle alles aus der Ferne an...


----------



## MACina (May 15, 2013)

Gerade erst gesehen,daß es jetzt auch bei uns im Online-Shop Pro Produkte gibt


----------



## Anneri (May 15, 2013)

Danke Dir für die Nachricht!

  	Das wurde ja auch Zeit. Merkwürdig, dass es keine Mail dazu gab.


  	Ich hab heute Morgen die Nachricht bekomme, dass ich meinen Taboo nun abholen kann. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mach ich direkt morgen. Ich bin so gespannt!
  	Außerdem bin ich doch noch schwach geworden und habe Chanel Jade Shore bestellt, da es bei Douglas kostenlosen Versand unter 30€ plus 10% Rabatt bei unter 30€ gab! Was soll man da tun, wenn man so in Versuchung geführt wird? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Der nächste Mac haul wird dann wohl TT für mich, obwohl ich dieses Jahr echt Zurückhaltung mit den Mineralise Produkten üben will!


----------



## Naynadine (May 15, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Danke Dir für die Nachricht!
> 
> Das wurde ja auch Zeit. Merkwürdig, dass es keine Mail dazu gab.
> 
> ...


  	Das gibt es doch eigentlich immer oder?

  	Ich habe zwei Lacke aus der Chanel LE bestellt, und mir noch einen RCS in Saga gegönnt. So viel stärker pigmentiert scheint die neue Formula doch nicht zu sein, da bin ich froh.
  	Außerdem habe ich ein mega Lancome Schnäppchen gemacht, ich kanns noch gar nicht glauben. Versuche meine Freude zu bremsen, bis ich es tatsächlich in den Händen halte.

  	Zurückhaltung? Mineralize?! Das passt aber irgendwie nicht zusammen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bei mir wird es richtig teuer.


----------



## MACina (May 15, 2013)

Die kommt vielleicht nächstes Jahr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Anneri said:


> Danke Dir für die Nachricht!
> 
> Das wurde ja auch Zeit. *Merkwürdig, dass es keine Mail dazu gab.*
> 
> ...


 
  	Gar nichts...bestellen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Das hast du schon ganz richtig gemacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	Auf die TT freue ich mich schon soooooooooo sehr


----------



## Anneri (May 15, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> *Das gibt es doch eigentlich immer oder?*
> 
> Ich habe zwei Lacke aus der Chanel LE bestellt, und mir noch einen RCS in Saga gegönnt. So viel stärker pigmentiert scheint die neue Formula doch nicht zu sein, da bin ich froh.
> Außerdem habe ich ein mega Lancome Schnäppchen gemacht, ich kanns noch gar nicht glauben. Versuche meine Freude zu bremsen, bis ich es tatsächlich in den Händen halte.
> ...


  	Kostenlosen Versand gibts erst immer ab einem bestimmten MBW, oder bin ich jetzt schon total verstrahlt? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Erzähl mal von Deinem Schnäppchen!!!

  	Mein kompletter Chanel haul sind nun die beiden e/s sticks (finde die super), die blaue Mascara und Pygmalion. 


  	Was sind Eure Wünsche für TT ihr Beiden?


----------



## Anneri (May 15, 2013)

MACina said:


> Die kommt vielleicht nächstes Jahr


  	Heh!


----------



## Naynadine (May 15, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Kostenlosen Versand gibts erst immer ab einem bestimmten MBW, oder bin ich jetzt schon total verstrahlt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ab 25€ ist es immer versandkostenfrei  Glaub ich...

  	Habe bei ebay ein schickes Set aus der In Love LE ersteigert, mit Blush, Lack usw. Werde dann ein Bild im Nail Polish Thread posten.

  	Meine TT Liste bis jetzt: die drei neuen MSFs, alle Blushes, der neue Pinsel und der helle/beige MES. Bei den Blushes und dem MES kommt es natürlich auf Reviews&Swatches an. Falls die Sachen too shimmery sind, dann wird die Liste sicher kürzer!

  	Bei der All About Orange bin ich mir immer noch unsicher was ich möchte.


----------



## MACina (May 15, 2013)

Auf jeden Fall Midnight Mambo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Und dann möchte ich noch Narcissus BUs!

  	Von den Mineralize Sachen Sweet Samba, die 3 neuen MSFs und alle MES.

  	Und der Pinsel muss auch noch mit.


  	Was hast du auf der Liste, Anneri?



Anneri said:


> Kostenlosen Versand gibts erst immer ab einem bestimmten MBW, oder bin ich jetzt schon total verstrahlt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (May 15, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *MACina* 




 		 			Was hast du auf der Liste, Anneri?




  	Ich werde wohl AAO skippen - zu schwierig zu bekommen und tja, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, und Chanel auch, und die verschiedensten Nagellacke, und Skincare, und und und.

  	Von TT habe ich bisher nur Narcissus, Fever Isle (ich liebe Cremesheen glasses!) und die Pinsel (außer dem 187) auf der Liste. *stolzist*


----------



## MACina (May 15, 2013)

Oh ja, ich auch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Und deshalb bin ich froh,daß Narcissus wiederkommt.Das ist einer meiner absoluten Favoriten bei den CSGs!




Anneri said:


> Ich werde wohl AAO skippen - zu schwierig zu bekommen und tja,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (May 16, 2013)

Hahaha, ich habe heute so einen Hochglanzmailer für Temperature Rising in der Post gehabt. Ihr auch? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Die Pro-Produkte halten sie allerdings wohl noch immer geheim... 

  	Dabei fäll mir ein, als ich das letzte mal im store nach release dates gefragt habe, hat mich eine (sehr junge und unerfahrene) Maccine angeguckt wie ein Reh im Scheinerferlicht und ihre Kollegin gefragt, ob sie das überhaupt sagen darf. 
  	Ich hätte am liebsten gefragt, ob sie was verkaufen möchte oder nicht. 

  	In other news, ich bin endlich mit meinem bestellten Taboo vereint. Bliss!


----------



## MACina (May 16, 2013)

Nein,hier kam nichts an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Aber ich bin ja auch in keinem Store registriert,weil
  	es hier keinen gibt...



Anneri said:


> Hahaha, ich habe heute so einen Hochglanzmailer für Temperature Rising in der Post gehabt.* Ihr auch?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...








....suuuuuper!!!!!!


----------



## MACina (May 18, 2013)

Ich wünsche euch ein schönes Pfingstwochenende 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Hoffentlich ist das Wetter bei euch besser.Bei uns regnet es heute schon fast den ganzen Tag.Gestern war es dafür aber sehr sonnig
  	und auch recht warm.

  	Wäre toll,wenn es endlich mal Sommer werden würde


----------



## Anneri (May 18, 2013)

Ein schönes WE zurück! Hier ist es quasi sonnig heute - ganz angenehm.

  	Ich war heute im Douglas und habe mich mal wieder gefragt, wie 'normale Leute' sich dort so zurechtfinden; die, die vorher nicht zuerst das Internet durchwühlen nach Reviews und Swatches.
  	Im Douglas Magazin gabs einen Coupon für die Clinique BB Cream in einer Mini-Größe, fand ich gut weil ich die schon länger ausprobieren wollte. Ich also hin, habe mir einen abgesucht bis ich eine Douglette fand die mich bediente und mir das Körbchen zeigt, in dem die Tuben waren. Ich hab sie dann gefragt ob es nur eine Nuance in dieser kleinen Größe gibt, weil sie mir 02 in die Hand drückte (von der Clinique BB Cream gibts drei Farbtöne, und ich bin ungefähr NC15, daher ist ein mittlerer Farbton bei mir definitiv zu dunkel). Und die Antwort?
  	"Sie können ruhig die verwenden, die passt sich jedem Hautton an."






  	Gah. Und wieso gibts dann drei Farbnuancen, wenn sie sich jedem Hautton anpasst?!  Das konnte sie mir dann nicht sagen und ich bin dann gegangen.
  	Wieso werden da nicht Leute eingestellt, die sich zumindest rudimentär auskennen?! /


----------



## MACina (May 18, 2013)

....Anneri,OMG, ich kriege mich gerade nicht mehr ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Das rettet mir diesen verregneten Tag....lachen tut so gut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ich finde aber,daß man hier (also, auf jeden Fall in meiner Umgebung) sehr häufig Leute mit zu dunkler Foundi sieht.
  	Die haben sich wohl auch alle vor demKauf "beraten"
  	lassen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Gut,daß ich da nicht mit dir zusammen war....wir hätten wahrscheinlich beide laut gelacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Anneri said:


> Ein schönes WE zurück! Hier ist es quasi sonnig heute - ganz angenehm.
> 
> Ich war heute im Douglas und habe mich mal wieder gefragt, wie 'normale Leute' sich dort so zurechtfinden; die, die vorher nicht zuerst das Internet durchwühlen nach Reviews und Swatches.
> Im Douglas Magazin gabs einen Coupon für die Clinique BB Cream in einer Mini-Größe, fand ich gut weil ich die schon länger ausprobieren wollte. Ich also hin, habe mir einen abgesucht bis ich eine Douglette fand die mich bediente und mir das Körbchen zeigt, in dem die Tuben waren. Ich hab sie dann gefragt ob es nur eine Nuance in dieser kleinen Größe gibt, weil sie mir 02 in die Hand drückte (von der Clinique BB Cream gibts drei Farbtöne, und ich bin ungefähr NC15, daher ist ein mittlerer Farbton bei mir definitiv zu dunkel). Und die Antwort?
> ...


----------



## dorni (May 19, 2013)

Mit etwas Verspätung:

  	Schöne Pfingsten Euch allen!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	P.S: Noch scheint hier die Sonne.


----------



## MACina (May 19, 2013)

Vielen Dank, dorni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Wir haben heute auch Sonne!!!


  	Und ich trage wieder Beige 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






dorni said:


> Mit etwas Verspätung:
> 
> Schöne Pfingsten Euch allen!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (May 19, 2013)

MACina said:


> Vielen Dank, dorni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Du hast es inzwischen?! WIe ist es? Erzähl!!!
  	Ich habe bei Saks in NY Jersey getestet und es war genau so, wie ich mir immer wünsche das Jicky riechen sollte. Vielleicht irgendwann...

  	Wir haben auch noch Sonne, aber da ich heute die Fenster geputzt habe, erwarte ich, dass es binnen einer Stunde wieder regnet. Oh well. Zumindest kann ich die Sonne nun durch die Fenster sehen!


----------



## MACina (May 19, 2013)

Ich habe eine Abfüllung bekommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Und von Jersey auch eine Probe!

  	Also,ich kann Düfte absolut nicht beschreiben...tut mir wirklich leid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Aber Beige ist toll,einfach nur toll...erinnert mich total an meinen ersten Urlaub auf Amrum mit 6 Jahren!
  	Das war mein erste Gedanke und ich liebe es,wenn ich solche schöne Assoziationen bei einem Duft habe.
  	Immer, wenn ich ihn rieche,habe ich ein Stück weit dieses Gefühl von damals....Sonne,Wärme,Strand,Meer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Beige steht auf jeden Fall auf meiner Wunschliste.Wäre ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk...

  	Jersey entwickelt sich leider nicht ganz so schön,wie ich nach dem Aufsprühen gehofft hatte.Die erste Stunde
  	mag ich ihn total gerne und dann bekommt er etwas,was mich stört.Kann gar nicht mal genau sagen,was es ist.
  	Ist jetzt nicht so,daß ich ihn nicht ertragen könnte,aber ich fühle mich auch nicht 100% damit wohl und das muss
  	ich,wenn ich einen Duft trage.


  	Kennt jemand von euch zufällig  Calypso St. Barth  "Léa"....die Beschreibung ist so was von mein Beuteschema!!!
  	Da muss ich auf jeden Fall ein Abfüllung von bestellen.



Anneri said:


> *Du hast es inzwischen?!* WIe ist es? Erzähl!!!
> Ich habe bei Saks in NY Jersey getestet und es war genau so, wie ich mir immer wünsche das Jicky riechen sollte. Vielleicht irgendwann...
> 
> Wir haben auch noch Sonne, aber da ich heute die Fenster geputzt habe, erwarte ich, dass es binnen einer Stunde wieder regnet. Oh well. Zumindest kann ich die Sonne nun durch die Fenster sehen!


----------



## Anneri (May 30, 2013)

Hat eigentlich jemand eine Ahnung was bei uns auf dem Mac-Plan für Juni steht? Wirklich nur Aao? (Wegen der LE bin ich mir ja immer noch super unschlüssig. Es nervt mich dass ich meine gewünschten items cp'en müsste, aber auf der anderen Seite lockt mich das Quad und Flamingo. Ist Flamingo wirklich so toll? Help?)


----------



## MACina (May 31, 2013)

Ich denke,daß die FS auch noch an die Counter kommen soll(te).Bin mir aber nicht sicher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Bisher gab es die LE ja nur im Online-Shop.

  	Dann (ich glaube,dorni hatte das mal geschrieben) könnte noch die N&M in die Pro Stores kommen.

  	Und halt AAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Anneri said:


> (Wegen der LE bin ich mir ja immer noch super unschlüssig. Es nervt mich dass ich meine gewünschten items cp'en müsste, aber auf der anderen Seite lockt mich das Quad und Flamingo. Ist Flamingo wirklich so toll? Help?)


----------



## Anneri (Jun 1, 2013)

MACina said:


> Ich habe eine Abfüllung bekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ich hatte ein schlechtes Gewissen, dass ich Dir darauf nie geantwortet habe. Auf jeden Fall ein dickes Danke für die Beschreibungen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich wünscte, man könnte die hier einfacher Proberiechen. Da ist Hermes ja einfach gegen!

  	Brauchst Du noch Hilfe bei dem St. Barth Duft? Meine Parfümerie hat die Reihe, da könnte ich für Dich auch mal vorbei gehen.


  	Und, Mädels, nochmal die Flamingo-Frage. HIIIIIIIILFE, bitte!
  	Ich hab Cut a Caper, und ich habe vor allem Mimmy geliebt - brauch ich Flamingo? Und vielleicht ist jemand die beste, hilfreichste Specktrette ever und kann evtl. Flamingo für mich mit einer der neuen Lipbutters von Astor vergleichen (dm), nämlich mit der Nuance Feeling Feline? Ich glaube, könnte nah dran kommen.


  	Ich hoffe, der Regen hat Euch alle noch nicht weggespült und Ihr seid nicht Hochwasser-Betroffene.
  	Hier ists okay, aber ich könnte (mal wieder) die ganzen Occupy-/Blockupy-Protestler auf den Mond schießen, die Stadt ist total lahmgelegt (mal wieder), und mir tun meine Mac-Mädels leid, deren Store ja so nah an der EZB und vermutlich völlig unzugänglich ist.


----------



## MACina (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh ja, es wäre toll,wenn man den Duft mal so eben "rüberbeamen" könnte!


  	Wegen Calypso St. Barth  "Léa" brauchst du nicht extra dort hingehen.Ich sammel' gerade noch ein paar Düfte und werde
  	dann bei ALzD bestellen.Aber ganz vielen Dank für das liebe Angebot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Flamingo....ich liebe diese Lippie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Und deshalb würde ich immer sagen: Ja!!!

  	Wegen Astor kann ich bei dm schauen,ob es den hier gibt.Notiere ich mir mal.Ich muss morgen eh in die
  	Stadt.


  	Bei uns geht es zum Glück mit den Wassermassen.Und heute ist es sogar mal trocken....noch auf jeden Fall....



Anneri said:


> Ich hatte ein schlechtes Gewissen, dass ich Dir darauf nie geantwortet habe. Auf jeden Fall ein dickes Danke für die Beschreibungen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bis (Jun 2, 2013)

MACina said:


> Leider bin ich da auch etwas verwirrt und habe keine genauen Infos     Vielen Dank, bis!  Beige klingt nicht so optimal....ich habe meinen noch nicht bekommen. Hattest du jetzt Honey genommen?Oder dich doch noch anders entschieden?   Also,ich nehme auch lieber die Augenschatten als "gecreaste" Wüste.Da sind die Augenschatten hübscher :lulz:


  Sorry für die späten Antworten... Stress leider. Ich hab Custard und Vanilla gekauft. Vanilla ist ein bisschen besser, weil leicht rosa und heller, aber nicht wirklich viel besser. Custard ist im Sommer besser, weil schon relativ dunkel. Aber für mich waren die Concealer ein Reinfall, viel zu trocken 


dorni said:


> Beige?! Ob das bei mir passt:???:   Laura Mercier habe ich noch nicht unter die Lupe nehmen können, werde aber bei meinem Berlin Besuch danach Ausschau halten. Stimmt, Surf Baby kam auch im Mai. Hast Du mal eine Mail an den CS von Chanel geschickt, die sind recht nett und schnell gewesen als ich nach Western Lights (den ich dann doch nicht wollte) gefragt habe. Aber Taboo ist super schön.


  Kommt echt drauf an, wie gut man mit beigen Concealern klarkommt. Bei mir sehen die ziemlich deutlich nach Concealer aus, nix natürliches. Auf der Haut sind sie bestimmt besser als unter dem Auge.   Anneri, ich finde Flamingo nicht so speziell, ist eher pink mit coral gemischt und ein Lustre, also trägt sich schnell ab. Cut a Caper mit einem pinken Liner sollte dem schon nah kommen. Find ich zumindest


----------



## MACina (Jun 2, 2013)

....Hallo bis!

  	Das ist ja schade,daß du mit den Concealern nicht klarkommst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ich benutze zur Zeit immer noch die MAC Full Coverage und bin damit recht zufrieden.
  	Mein Nars Concealer (Chantilly) ist zwar auch schon da,aber ich möchte erst MAC aufbrauchen bzw. so weit ich komme.
  	Leer bekomme ich das große Pfännchen sicher nicht.



bis said:


> Anneri, ich finde Flamingo nicht so speziell, ist eher pink mit coral gemischt und ein Lustre, also trägt sich schnell ab. Cut a Caper mit einem pinken Liner sollte dem schon nah kommen. Find ich zumindest


----------



## dorni (Jun 2, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....Hallo bis!
> 
> Das ist ja schade,daß du mit den Concealern nicht klarkommst
> 
> ...


  	Benutzt Du Full Coverage nur als Concealer?

  	Ich finde sie ja auch "all-over" ziemlich gut.

  	Ich glaube ich verzichte auf N&M und AAO, bei Ludwig Beck ist noch nichts online und nur einen Lippie und einen Eyeshadow im Pro Store zu bestellen macht wegen des Portos auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## MACina (Jun 2, 2013)

Meistens schon.All-over habe ich sie auch schon verwendet,aber da nehme ich doch meist eine der anderen Foundis.


dorni said:


> *Benutzt Du Full Coverage nur als Concealer?*
> 
> Ich finde sie ja auch "all-over" ziemlich gut.
> 
> Ich glaube ich verzichte auf N&M und AAO, bei Ludwig Beck ist noch nichts online und nur einen Lippie und einen Eyeshadow im Pro Store zu bestellen macht wegen des Portos auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## MACina (Jun 3, 2013)

_*Anneri*_, ich war eben bei dm und der Astor Aufsteller war *komplett* geplündert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Nicht mal mehr ein versüffter Tester.....unglaublich!

  	Nun kann ich dir leider wegen Flamingo nicht weiterhelfen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Hat Rossmann auch Astor?Wenn ja,könnte ich da auch noch mal schauen.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 3, 2013)

MACina said:


> _*Anneri*_, ich war eben bei dm und der Astor Aufsteller war *komplett* geplündert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh, das ist lieb von Dir! Und das ist ja schockierend!

  	Soweit ich weiß wird Astor auch von Rossmann geführt, aber wir haben hier in der ganzen Stadt nur einen, daher kenne ich mich da nicht ganz so gut aus...


----------



## MACina (Jun 3, 2013)

Ja,ich konnte es auch gar nicht fassen, daß NICHTS mehr da war!

  	Dann kann ich bei Rossmann auch noch mal schauen,wenn ich wieder in der Stadt bin.



Anneri said:


> Oh, das ist lieb von Dir! Und das ist ja schockierend!
> 
> Soweit ich weiß wird Astor auch von Rossmann geführt, aber wir haben hier in der ganzen Stadt nur einen, daher kenne ich mich da nicht ganz so gut aus...


----------



## Anneri (Jun 3, 2013)

Danke Dir!


----------



## MACina (Jun 4, 2013)

Rossmann war leider noch weniger erfolgreich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Die haben bei uns die Lip Butters gar nicht.Oder noch nicht....die Verkäuferin meinte,daß es sie in größeren Filialen gäbe
  	und sie sie wohl auch noch bekommen würden.



Anneri said:


> Danke Dir!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 4, 2013)

Kein Problem, Macina. Danke für die ganze Mühe, die Du Dir gemacht hast! Wenn ich Dir mal was Gutes tun kann, melde Dich, ja?

  	Ich habe jetzt, wie von bis vorgeschlagen, ein paarmal CaC mit rosa Liner darunter getragen und bin ganz glücklich damit. Inzwischen glaube ich, dass Feeling Feline koralliger ist, aber das ist auch ok. Wenn Ihr die Möglichkeit habt, guckt Euch die Lip Butters auf jeden Fall mal an - ich finde die besser als die von Clinique...

  	Und bei N&M und AAO bin ich auch raus. Naja, TT kommt bestimmt! *dances*
  	Und in der Zwischenzeit gibt es ja auch tolle andere Marken und vielleicht sollte ich endlich mal neue Schuhe kaufen... )


----------



## MACina (Jun 4, 2013)

Immer sehr gerne, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Ich hatte Google nach Swatches von Feeling Feline befragt und da sieht FF rot-orangiger aus als Flamingo.
  	Kann mir nicht vorstellen,daß die beiden sich sehr ähnlich sind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Die Lip Butters scheinen (für diese Produktart)  recht gut pigmentiert zu sein,oder?
  	Und "Butter" hört sich immer gut an,weil -> pflegend.Sind sie das?



Anneri said:


> Kein Problem, Macina. *Danke für die ganze Mühe, die Du Dir gemacht hast!* Wenn ich Dir mal was Gutes tun kann, melde Dich, ja?
> 
> Ich habe jetzt, wie von bis vorgeschlagen, ein paarmal CaC mit rosa Liner darunter getragen und bin ganz glücklich damit. Inzwischen glaube ich, dass Feeling Feline koralliger ist, aber das ist auch ok. Wenn Ihr die Möglichkeit habt, guckt Euch die Lip Butters auf jeden Fall mal an - ich finde die besser als die von Clinique...
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Jun 4, 2013)

MACina said:


> Immer sehr gerne, Anneri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ja zu beiden Fragen. Deswegen finde ich sie so hervorragend!


----------



## MACina (Jun 4, 2013)

Danke, das hört sich wirklich gut an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> Ja zu beiden Fragen. Deswegen finde ich sie so hervorragend!


----------



## dorni (Jun 4, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Kein Problem, Macina. Danke für die ganze Mühe, die Du Dir gemacht hast! Wenn ich Dir mal was Gutes tun kann, melde Dich, ja?
> 
> Ich habe jetzt, wie von bis vorgeschlagen, ein paarmal CaC mit rosa Liner darunter getragen und bin ganz glücklich damit. Inzwischen glaube ich, dass Feeling Feline koralliger ist, aber das ist auch ok. Wenn Ihr die Möglichkeit habt, guckt Euch die Lip Butters auf jeden Fall mal an - ich finde die besser als die von Clinique...
> 
> ...


  	Nach Buicks Look im N&M Thread habe ich nachgegeben und Crimson Tryst und Pre-Raphaelite bestellt, Brazenly war schon weg, kann ich aber sicher ersetzen. AAO ist endgültig abgehakt, da ich im Pro-Store ja kostenlosen Versand wollte, "mußte" ich ja noch etwas kaufen, nun ist mein Kosmetikbuget für diesen Monat erschöpft.

  	Was die MAC-LE's angeht bin ich wohl erst wieder bei Indulge dabei. TT ist kein Problem für meinen Kontostand, MES und MSF lassen mich ja zum Glück kalt, vielleicht werde ich bei einem MB schwach.


----------



## MACina (Jun 4, 2013)

Absolut verständlich....einfach wunderschön 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Schade,daß Brazenly schon ausverkauft war 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






dorni said:


> *Nach Buicks Look im N&M Thread habe ich nachgegeben und Crimson Tryst und Pre-Raphaelite bestellt*, Brazenly war schon weg, kann ich aber sicher ersetzen. AAO ist endgültig abgehakt, da ich im Pro-Store ja kostenlosen Versand wollte, "mußte" ich ja noch etwas kaufen, nun ist mein Kosmetikbuget für diesen Monat erschöpft.
> 
> Was die MAC-LE's angeht bin ich wohl erst wieder bei Indulge dabei. TT ist kein Problem für meinen Kontostand, MES und MSF lassen mich ja zum Glück kalt, vielleicht werde ich bei einem MB schwach.


----------



## MACina (Jun 5, 2013)

*Anneri*, ich weiß nicht,ob du es schon gesehen hast,aber bei Douglas gibt es jetzt Clarisonic:

http://www.douglas.de/douglas/Clarisonic-/index_b2267.html


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 5, 2013)

MACina, wie trägst du die Full Coverage auf? Ich habe sie mir endlich auch mal bestellt, allerdings wurde meine Bestellung die beiden ersten Male aus unerfindlichem Grund storniert, beim dritten mal scheint es jetzt hoffentlich geklappt zu haben. Stimmt das, dass man sie am besten feucht aufträgt, mit einem Schwämmchen? Oder ginge es auch einfach trocken, mit zB dem Shiseido Foundation Brush?


----------



## MACina (Jun 5, 2013)

Da ich sie ja als Concealer verwende, nehme ich entweder 194 oder 195.

  	Für das Gesicht nehme ich 190 und/oder 193.
  	Schwämmchen verwende ich nicht,da ich sie nicht mag.

  	Gerne vermische ich sie mit etwas Serum, um sie noch "cremiger" zu machen.


Naynadine said:


> MACina, *wie trägst du die Full Coverage auf?* Ich habe sie mir endlich auch mal bestellt, allerdings wurde meine Bestellung die beiden ersten Male aus unerfindlichem Grund storniert, beim dritten mal scheint es jetzt hoffentlich geklappt zu haben. Stimmt das, dass man sie am besten feucht aufträgt, mit einem Schwämmchen? Oder ginge es auch einfach trocken, mit zB dem Shiseido Foundation Brush?


----------



## Anneri (Jun 5, 2013)

MACina said:


> *Anneri*, ich weiß nicht,ob du es schon gesehen hast,aber bei Douglas gibt es jetzt Clarisonic:
> 
> http://www.douglas.de/douglas/Clarisonic-/index_b2267.html


  	Danke Dir! Dann weiß ich ja, wo ich Bürstenköpfe im Notfall herbekomme!

  	Laura Mercier gibts jetzt auch im Online-Shop.


----------



## MACina (Jun 5, 2013)

Ja, das habe ich auch schon voller Freude gesehen!

  	Da möchte ich gerne mal was testen.Hatte noch nie was von LM.

  	Was _muss_ ich denn haben?



Anneri said:


> Danke Dir! Dann weiß ich ja, wo ich Bürstenköpfe im Notfall herbekomme!
> 
> *Laura Mercier gibts jetzt auch im Online-Shop.*


----------



## Anneri (Jun 5, 2013)

Ich bin bisher auch nur bei uns im großen Douglas um den Stand rumgeschlichen - Martha hat mehrere Blogposts über das neue Angebot geschrieben, glaube ich (Martha macht).


----------



## MACina (Jun 5, 2013)

Ach so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	So vom Angucken sieht vieles sehr schön aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Seit gestern hat Douglas auch Serge Lutens Düfte:
http://www.douglas.de/douglas/Serge-Lutens/index_b2157.html

  	Da habe ich auch schon viel von gehört,aber noch nie einen gehabt.



Anneri said:


> *Ich bin bisher auch nur bei uns im großen Douglas um den Stand rumgeschlichen* - Martha hat mehrere Blogposts über das neue Angebot geschrieben, glaube ich (Martha macht).


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 5, 2013)

Danke für die Tipps, MACina  Ich werde mal rumprobieren.

  	Serge Lutens Düfte würde ich auch gerne testen. Ich habe bisher nur eine Abfüllung von jemandem gekauft. Bin ja ein totaler Parfüm Noob, aber das ist schon ein ganz anderes Kaliber als die typischen, geläufigen Marken die man so kennt, wie Armani, Dior usw. Riecht viel ,,wertiger''. Allerdings war mir der Duft an sich zu süß und hat gar nicht zu mir gepasst. Deshalb bin ich total neugierig auf die anderen SL.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 5, 2013)

Ich habe, ehrlich gesagt, noch keinen SL Duft getroffen, den ich sofort kaufen wollte.
  	Ich finde fast alle so likörig, dieses süß-alkoholische, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine!

  	Wenn Du was leichteres suchst, Naynadine, kann ich nur das L'Eau und L'Eau Froide empfehlen, und auch das Fleurs d'Oranger (es gibt glaub ich auch noch Zitronenblüten, die mir auch ganz gut gefallen haben, aber ich komm grad nicht auf den Namen...).

  	Ich sollte anfangen zu arbeiten und nicht weiter auf Specktra rumhängen, seufz...


----------



## MACina (Jun 5, 2013)

Ja, das ist sicher am besten.
  	Möchtest du sie denn im ganzen Gesicht tragen?


Naynadine said:


> Danke für die Tipps, MACina  *Ich werde mal rumprobieren.*
> 
> Serge Lutens Düfte würde ich auch gerne testen. Ich habe bisher nur eine Abfüllung von jemandem gekauft. Bin ja ein totaler Parfüm Noob, aber das ist schon ein ganz anderes Kaliber als die typischen, geläufigen Marken die man so kennt, wie Armani, Dior usw. Riecht viel ,,wertiger''. Allerdings war mir der Duft an sich zu süß und hat gar nicht zu mir gepasst. Deshalb bin ich total neugierig auf die anderen SL.


----------



## MACina (Jun 5, 2013)

Oha, ja, ich weiß,was du meinst und damit dürften sie nicht so mein Fall sein.

  	Ich bin immer noch total begeistert von Beige.Ganz besonders,weil es ein "Duft meiner Kindheit" ist!



Anneri said:


> Ich habe, ehrlich gesagt, noch keinen SL Duft getroffen, den ich sofort kaufen wollte.
> *Ich finde fast alle so likörig, dieses süß-alkoholische, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine!*
> 
> Wenn Du was leichteres suchst, Naynadine, kann ich nur das L'Eau und L'Eau Froide empfehlen, und auch das Fleurs d'Oranger (es gibt glaub ich auch noch Zitronenblüten, die mir auch ganz gut gefallen haben, aber ich komm grad nicht auf den Namen...).
> ...


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 5, 2013)

MACina said:


> Ja, das ist sicher am besten.
> Möchtest du sie denn im ganzen Gesicht tragen?


  	Mal sehen. Ich trage ja sonst nie Foundation, eigentlich würde es mir reichen, wenn die Stellen die bei mir zu stärkeren Rötungen neigen (um die Nase, Kinn, untere Wangen) etwas stärker abgedeckt wären. Ich werde wohl mal versuchen, sie nur da partiell aufzutragen. Wenn mir das alles zu ,,maskenhaft'' ist, probiere ich sie eben nur als Concealer! Da suche ich ja auch immer noch den Heiligen Gral.


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 5, 2013)

Total OT, aber bei 7trends gibt es 60% !!! auf Damenschuhe mit dem Code DAMENSCHUHE60. Evtl kann den ja jemand gebrauchen


----------



## MACina (Jun 5, 2013)

So verwende ich eigentlich auch nur.
  	Für den Rest nehme ich,wie schon gesagt, lieber andere Foundis.
  	Aber für Bereiche,die eher eine gute Abdeckung brauchen,ist sie schon recht gut.


Naynadine said:


> Der klingt in der Tat gut. Evtl bestelle ich mir mal einen auf gut Glück, wenn die Neugier siegt und ich das nötige Kleingeld übrig habe.
> 
> 
> Mal sehen. Ich trage ja sonst nie Foundation, eigentlich würde es mir reichen, wenn die Stellen die bei mir zu stärkeren Rötungen neigen (um die Nase, Kinn, untere Wangen) etwas stärker abgedeckt wären.* Ich werde wohl mal versuchen, sie nur da partiell aufzutragen.* Wenn mir das alles zu ,,maskenhaft'' ist, probiere ich sie eben* nur als Concealer!* Da suche ich ja auch immer noch den Heiligen Gral.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 5, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Der klingt in der Tat gut. Evtl bestelle ich mir mal einen auf gut Glück, wenn die Neugier siegt und ich das nötige Kleingeld übrig habe.


  	Wobei Du von SL ohne Probleme auch Abfüllungen kaufen kannst, soweit ich weiß!


----------



## dorni (Jun 6, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> MACina, wie trägst du die Full Coverage auf? Ich habe sie mir endlich auch mal bestellt, allerdings wurde meine Bestellung die beiden ersten Male aus unerfindlichem Grund storniert, beim dritten mal scheint es jetzt hoffentlich geklappt zu haben. *Stimmt das, dass man sie am besten feucht aufträgt, mit einem Schwämmchen? Oder ginge es auch einfach trocken, mit zB dem Shiseido Foundation Brush?*


  	Ich trage sie feucht auf, um genau zu sein, ich male mir ein paar Streifen ins Gesicht und verblende das Ganze mit einem feuchten Beautyblender. Dadurch ist sie aber nicht mehr full coverage, eher medium, die Partien die mehr Abdeckung benötigen bekommen dann nochmals FC mit einem Concealerpinsel. Der Vorteil gegenüber einer weniger deckenden Foundation ist, das man nur sehr wenig Produkt im Gesicht hat, gerade bei einem Wetter wie heute sehr gut.
  	Wenn Du sie "trocken" aufträgst, hast Du eben alles abgedeckt, man sieht hichts wer von der Haut. À la Kim Kardashian.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Mein Päckchen vom Pro-Store ist da, Crimson Tryst ist toll, seidig und intensiv. Den Rest habe ich noch nicht probiert.

  	Heute habe ich zum erstenmal L'eau froide von SL (nur eine Probe) wirklich gemocht, die scharfe Minznote am Anfang ist bei der Wärme nicht zu verachten.


----------



## dorni (Jun 6, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Ich habe, ehrlich gesagt, noch keinen SL Duft getroffen, den ich sofort kaufen wollte.
> Ich finde fast alle so likörig, dieses süß-alkoholische, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine!
> 
> Wenn Du was leichteres suchst, Naynadine, kann ich nur das L'Eau und L'Eau Froide empfehlen, und auch das Fleurs d'Oranger (es gibt glaub ich auch *noch Zitronenblüten*, die mir auch ganz gut gefallen haben, aber ich komm grad nicht auf den Namen...).
> ...


  	Gerade mal nachgeschaut: Fleurs de citronnier, leider momentan nur in der Exklusivreihe zu finden. Ach ja, vielleicht schaffe ich es auch noch mal bis nach Paris.


----------



## MACina (Jun 7, 2013)

Super, dann ganz viel Spaß mit deinen neuen Sachen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





dorni said:


> Ich trage sie feucht auf, um genau zu sein, ich male mir ein paar Streifen ins Gesicht und verblende das Ganze mit einem feuchten Beautyblender. Dadurch ist sie aber nicht mehr full coverage, eher medium, die Partien die mehr Abdeckung benötigen bekommen dann nochmals FC mit einem Concealerpinsel. Der Vorteil gegenüber einer weniger deckenden Foundation ist, das man nur sehr wenig Produkt im Gesicht hat, gerade bei einem Wetter wie heute sehr gut.
> Wenn Du sie "trocken" aufträgst, hast Du eben alles abgedeckt, man sieht hichts wer von der Haut. À la Kim Kardashian.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jun 8, 2013)

...ich wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Anneri (Jun 19, 2013)

Uuuund, hat jemand vor sich für Riri in den geliebten waitingroom zu begeben? *g*  Wenn jemand in einem kühlen Teil von D wohnt, bitte kühle Luft schicken. In unserer tollen Dachwohnung sind's locker 40 grad und ich schmelze... Hilfe!


----------



## dorni (Jun 20, 2013)

Es gab einen Warteraum für RiRi blabla? Gar nicht mitbekommen aber falls jemand an der LE interessiert ist:

  	Ist bei MAC schon online, über die Sitemap zu finden. Noch scheint alles da zu sein.

  	Ich bleibe standhaft und will ja erst bei Indulge wieder LE Kram kaufen.


  	Bei uns ist es auch so heiß, warte auf's Gewitter und auf die Spedition mir meinen Schlafzimmermöbeln. Hach, mal schauen wer schneller ist.


----------



## MACina (Jun 20, 2013)

....es hört sich so an, als hättest du lieber zuerst das Gewitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Also, ich bin ja glücklich mit der Wärme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






dorni said:


> Es gab einen Warteraum für RiRi blabla? Gar nicht mitbekommen aber falls jemand an der LE interessiert ist:
> 
> Ist bei MAC schon online, über die Sitemap zu finden. Noch scheint alles da zu sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jun 20, 2013)

Bei uns ist es sehr angenehm.Leider weigert sich die Luft umzuzuziehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> *Wenn jemand in einem kühlen Teil von D wohnt, bitte kühle Luft schicken.* In unserer tollen Dachwohnung sind's locker 40 grad und ich schmelze... Hilfe!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 20, 2013)

Du möchtest nicht hier unterm Dach gekocht werden, ehrlich. Es ist schier unmöglich hier zu schlafen und ich hab immer Angst, dass meine Kosmetik schmilzt. Mir macht die Wärme auch nichts aus wenn ich eine kühlere Wohnung habe!  Dorni, uns ging's letztes Jahr auch so - am heißesten Tag des Jahres kam das Schlafzimmer. Mir taten die Jungs so leid!  Hier hat's ganz kurz geregnet, aber zum Glück ist's nicht mehr so schwül wie vorher.  Riri Dingsbums habe ich, no waiting rum hin oder her, geskippt. Hah. Mal schauen ob ich überhaupt was von TT kaufe, fühle mich gerade etwas beeindruckt von den going-ons in den USA.


----------



## MACina (Jun 20, 2013)

Anneri, das stimmt schon.So eine Hitze in der Wohnung ist unerträglich.Das müsste ich auch nicht haben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	In so einer Dachwohnung kann man es nur mit Klimaanlage aushalten!

  	Wie du schon sagst, da hätte ich auch echt Panik,daß meine Kosmetik ruiniert wird  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> Mal schauen ob ich überhaupt was von TT kaufe, fühle mich gerade etwas beeindruckt von den going-ons in den USA.


----------



## dorni (Jun 20, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Mal schauen ob ich überhaupt was von TT kaufe, fühle mich gerade etwas beeindruckt von den going-ons in den USA.


  	Dachwohnung ist im Sommer einfach die Hölle. Ich hatte gestern um 23 Uhr 31 Grad im Schlafzimmer. Eine Freundin von mir wohnt in der Innenstadt direkt unter dem Dach in einem alten Fachwerkhaus, sie hatte gestern abend 36 Grad.

  	Meine Foundations, Cremeblushes und und ähnliches habe ich in den Kühlschrank verfrachtet.


----------



## MACina (Jun 20, 2013)

UND???

  	Wir hatten gestern noch ein Gewitter + Wolkenbruch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Heute ist es aber wieder sonnig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






dorni said:


> *Erst das Gewitter, dann die Möbel bitte.* Ich wollte mein Schlafzimmer nicht in einer 30 Grad warmen Wohnung aufbauen (Ikea), allerdings waren die Jungs eher da. Zum Glück hat es mittlerweile abgekühlt.
> 
> 
> Dachwohnung ist im Sommer einfach die Hölle. Ich hatte gestern um 23 Uhr 31 Grad im Schlafzimmer. Eine Freundin von mir wohnt in der Innenstadt direkt unter dem Dach in einem alten Fachwerkhaus, sie hatte gestern abend 36 Grad.
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Jun 21, 2013)

Sag mal, Macina - weißt du eigentlich was neues von den maybelline 'confetti' nps? Oder wusste deine SA nichts?  Hier gabs auch noch ein Gewitter und nun ist alles besser.


----------



## MACina (Jun 21, 2013)

Leider nicht, als ich letztes Mal dort war und gefragt habe, war nur ein Azubi "ansprechbar" und sie konnte mir nicht
  	weiterhelfen,weil die Bestellungen die "Examinierten" (mir fällt leider kein besseres Wort ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) machen.

  	Ich bin morgen wieder in der Stadt und werde mein Glück noch mal versuchen.


  	Schön,daß es bei dir jetzt angenehmer ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> Hier gabs auch noch ein Gewitter und nun ist alles besser.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 21, 2013)

Danke Dir! Du bist die Beste!


----------



## dorni (Jun 21, 2013)

MACina said:


> *UND???*
> 
> Wir hatten gestern noch ein Gewitter + Wolkenbruch
> 
> ...


  	Gewitter und Wolkenbruch kamen erst heute nacht um halb eins, da lag ich schon in meinem neuen Bettchen.

  	Ein weiterer Grund Dachwohnungen zu hassen: Solange auch nur ein Tropfen Regen fällt müssen meine Dachflächenfenster zu bleiben, regnet sonst rein. Damit bleibt die schöne kühlere Luft ausgesperrt. Ergo: Sollte ich umziehen werde ich nie wieder DG nehmen. Im Sommer zu heiß, im Winter sehr kalt.

  	Macht's gut und ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 21, 2013)

dorni said:


> Gewitter und Wolkenbruch kamen erst heute nacht um halb eins, da lag ich schon in meinem neuen Bettchen.
> 
> Ein weiterer Grund Dachwohnungen zu hassen: Solange auch nur ein Tropfen Regen fällt müssen meine Dachflächenfenster zu bleiben, regnet sonst rein. Damit bleibt die schöne kühlere Luft ausgesperrt. Ergo: *Sollte ich umziehen werde ich nie wieder DG nehmen. Im Sommer zu heiß, im Winter sehr kalt.*
> 
> Macht's gut und ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## MACina (Jun 21, 2013)

Hoffentlich kann mir morgen jemand eine Auskunft geben!
	Ich möchte unbedingt wissen,ob wir die NPs bekommen...



dorni said:


> Gewitter und Wolkenbruch kamen *erst heute nacht um halb eins*, da lag ich schon in meinem neuen Bettchen.
> 
> Ein weiterer Grund Dachwohnungen zu hassen: Solange auch nur ein Tropfen Regen fällt müssen meine Dachflächenfenster zu bleiben, regnet sonst rein. Damit bleibt die schöne kühlere Luft ausgesperrt. Ergo: Sollte ich umziehen werde ich nie wieder DG nehmen. Im Sommer zu heiß, im Winter sehr kalt.
> 
> Macht's gut und ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 21, 2013)

Ich finde das generell erstaunlich, dass Dir jemand im dm eine Auskunft geben kann! Bei uns sind alle immer totally clueless.

  	Saaaaaag mal, wenn Du zuuuuufällig die Astor Lipbutters siehst - kannst Du dann vielleicht auf meine Frage von vor einiger Zeit zurückkkommen und schauen, ob irgendwas davon mit Flamingo vergleichbar ist? Nur wenns keine Mühe macht?


----------



## MACina (Jun 21, 2013)

Ich schaue jedes Mal, ob der FF da ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Es sind inzwischen auch wieder welche da,aber immer nur 2-3 Farben und
  	leider nicht der FF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ich denke auf jeden Fall dran und vergleiche dir die beiden,sobald ich ihn in
  	die Finger kriege 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Die SAs in meinem dm sind suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper lieb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Und wissen auch gut über alles Bescheid.


Anneri said:


> Ich finde das generell erstaunlich, dass Dir jemand im dm eine Auskunft geben kann! Bei uns sind alle immer totally clueless.
> 
> Saaaaaag mal, wenn Du zuuuuufällig die Astor Lipbutters siehst - kannst Du dann vielleicht auf meine Frage von vor einiger Zeit zurückkkommen und schauen, ob irgendwas davon mit Flamingo vergleichbar ist? Nur wenns keine Mühe macht?


----------



## Anneri (Jun 21, 2013)

Ach, du bist WIRKLICH die beste!!!! *hugs*  Inzwischen habe ich die chubbies nochmal angeschaut - evtl ist Pink Lady näher an Flamingo dran?


----------



## MACina (Jun 22, 2013)

Gerade mal Google gefragt und PL sieht schon besser aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Den swatches nach, finde ich FF so gar nicht ähnlich...aber ich schaue nachher
  	mal nach PL und FF!


Anneri said:


> Inzwischen habe ich die chubbies nochmal angeschaut - *evtl ist Pink Lady näher an Flamingo dran?*


----------



## MACina (Jun 22, 2013)

*Anneri*





  	Ich bin wieder da...also erst mal zu den Lacken:
  	Sie wusste (noch) nichts zu denen und hat deshalb im Servicecenter angerufen.
  	Dort hatten sie leider auch (noch) keine Infos dazu,haben es aber als "Kundenwunsch" aufgenommen.Somit kann es sein,daß sie noch kommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Werde also immer mal wieder schauen!


  	Und zu den Lippies:
	Es gab von FF nun endlich wenigstens einen Tester.Und der ist auf jeden Fall rötlich-oranger und wärmer als Flamingo.
  	Von PL hatten sie auch Neuware und den habe ich dir für einen Vergleich mal mitgenommen.Wenn es FF gegeben hätte,hätte ich den auch genommen.
  	Aber PL ist im Vergleich zu Flamingo doch "rein" pink/rosa und nicht pink-coral.

  	Leider habe ich im Moment meine Cam nicht und nur so ein "altes" Teil.Deshalb ist das Bild nicht so toll geworden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hoffe,daß es dir trotzdem hilft...
  	PL ist IRL heller und Flamingo nicht so rötlich!!!
  	Das Bild taugt echt nur,um zu sehen,daß die sich nicht
  	ähnlich sind.Diese Cam ist total unfähig


----------



## Anneri (Jun 22, 2013)

You're my hero! Danke!  Ist das deine erste lip butter von Astor? Ich find die ja toll und habe mir neulich noch pretty poppy mitgenommen.  Naja, das mit den Lacken hört sich ja gar nicht so schlecht an. Hoffentlich wird's was!!!


----------



## MACina (Jun 22, 2013)

Sehr gerne, Anneri! Freut mich,wenn ich dir wenigstens etwas helfen konnte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ja,ich habe aber auch noch Delicate Lilac (Lilac -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mitgenommen....da konnte ich Farbe und Namen einfach nicht widerstehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ich hoffe auch sehr,daß die Lacke es doch noch zu uns schaffen.Bis Juli ist ja noch etwas Zeit und sie sollten doch dann
  	erst hier kommen, oder? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> Naja, das mit den Lacken hört sich ja gar nicht so schlecht an. Hoffentlich wird's was!!!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 25, 2013)

Macina, habe heute eine Review zu der Pinkfusion Palette bei Magi gesehen, die Dein Herz sicherlich schmelzen lässt! Musste direkt an Dich denken, als ich's gesehen habe.


----------



## dorni (Jun 25, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Macina, habe heute eine Review zu der *Pinkfusion Palette* bei Magi gesehen, die Dein *Herz sicherlich schmelzen lässt!* Musste direkt an Dich denken, als ich's gesehen habe.


  	Ich bin zwar nicht MACina
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, aber bei dem Anblick ist der gute Vorsatz bis Indulge nichts zu kaufen dahin, die Paletten muß ich mir vor Ort ansehen.
  	Dabei mußte ich doch gerade feststellen, das mein Schminkkram nicht komplett in die neue Kommode passt.


----------



## MACina (Jun 25, 2013)

Jaaaaa.....die Pinkluxe und die Smokeluxe werden meine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> Macina, habe heute eine Review zu der Pinkfusion Palette bei Magi gesehen, *die Dein Herz sicherlich schmelzen lässt!* Musste direkt an Dich denken, als ich's gesehen habe.


----------



## MACina (Jun 25, 2013)

Abhilfe -> eine zweite Kommode muss her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





dorni said:


> Ich bin zwar nicht MACina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dorni (Jun 25, 2013)

MACina said:


> Abhilfe -> eine *zweite Kommode* muss her


  	Kommoden hätte ich genug im neuen Schlafzimmer, die Schubladen sind nur zu tief und insgesamt zu groß.

  	Was habt ihr eigentlich als Aufbewahrung?

  	Jaa, Pinkluxe und Smokeluxe sind auch meine Favoriten und da sie permanent werden sollen, kann ich mein No-buy bis September wohl einhalten.


----------



## MACina (Jun 25, 2013)

Das gibt es auch??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Nein,ich kann mir schon vorstellen,wie du das meinst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Ich habe auch Kommoden.Hatte sie mir aber extra so bauen lassen,daß sie viele kleinere Schubladen haben,
  	in denen ich meine Sachen sehr gut unterbringen kann.




dorni said:


> Kommoden hätte ich genug im neuen Schlafzimmer, die Schubladen sind nur zu tief und insgesamt *zu groß*.
> 
> Was habt ihr eigentlich als Aufbewahrung?
> 
> Jaa, Pinkluxe und Smokeluxe sind auch meine Favoriten und da sie permanent werden sollen, kann ich mein No-buy bis September wohl einhalten.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh, meine Aufbewahrung ist ein leidiges Thema. Da ich ja zu meinem Freund gezogen bin, sind meine Möbel alle eingelagert (wir müssen wirklich umziehen, seufz), und ich habe nur ein Expedit mitgenommen. Darin ist jetzt einiges, dazu habe ich noch verschiedene Organizer von Muji. Wenn ich mich morgens schninke, muss ich mir erstmal alles zusammensuchen und dann an den Esstisch tragen, zusammen mit einem Standspiegel von Ikea.

  	Weiß jemand von Euch zufällig, ob ich Mac Teile, die mit Sample gekennzeichnet sind, B2Men kann? Ich hab sowas bei einem Swap bekommen und würde die leere Verpackung natürlich gerne zurückbringen.


----------



## MACina (Jun 25, 2013)

Ich weiß es nicht,könnte mir aber vorstellen,daß es nicht geht,weil samples doch an die Leute verschenkt werden.
  	Und einmal "geB2M-te" Lippies kann man doch auch nicht noch mal hinbringen und die waren auch kostenlos....

  	Ist jetzt mal einfach meine Theorie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> Oh, meine Aufbewahrung ist ein leidiges Thema. Da ich ja zu meinem Freund gezogen bin, sind meine Möbel alle eingelagert (wir müssen wirklich umziehen, seufz), und ich habe nur ein Expedit mitgenommen. Darin ist jetzt einiges, dazu habe ich noch verschiedene Organizer von Muji. Wenn ich mich morgens schninke, muss ich mir erstmal alles zusammensuchen und dann an den Esstisch tragen, zusammen mit einem Standspiegel von Ikea.
> 
> *Weiß jemand von Euch zufällig, ob ich Mac Teile, die mit Sample gekennzeichnet sind, B2Men kann? Ich hab sowas bei einem Swap bekommen und würde die leere Verpackung natürlich gerne zurückbringen.*


----------



## dorni (Jun 25, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Oh, meine Aufbewahrung ist ein leidiges Thema. Da ich ja zu meinem Freund gezogen bin, sind meine Möbel alle eingelagert (wir müssen wirklich umziehen, seufz), und ich habe nur ein Expedit mitgenommen. Darin ist jetzt einiges, dazu habe ich noch verschiedene Organizer von Muji. Wenn ich mich morgens schninke, muss ich mir erstmal alles zusammensuchen und dann an den Esstisch tragen, zusammen mit einem Standspiegel von Ikea.
> 
> Weiß jemand von Euch zufällig, ob ich Mac Teile, die mit *Sample gekennzeichnet sind, B2Men kann? *Ich hab sowas bei einem Swap bekommen und würde die leere Verpackung natürlich gerne zurückbringen.


  	Und wenn Du das Etikett einfach abmachst? B2M geht bei den depotteten Lidschatten auch ohne Etikett, allerdings *mit* Pfännchen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ich muß mir dann immer anhören:"Oh, die sind ja ganz sauber?!"

  	Ich glaube, das ich mir bei Gelegenheit das hohe ALEX-Regal besorgen werde, da dürfte dann alles hineinpassen. Angefertigt fällt aus, da bei mir immer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 25, 2013)

Gute Idee, dorni! Danke!

  	Macina, weißt Du zufällig (wo wir schon sabbernd auf die Maybellines warten) ob wir Essie's Naughty Nauticals bekommen?


----------



## MACina (Jun 25, 2013)

....leider nicht.

  	Bei google aber eben dieses hier gefunden:

_"Die Essie Naughty Nautical Summer Collection 2013 *...* In Deutschland wird der Lack wohl für 7,95 € bei Douglas, Müller oder DM erhältlich *...*"_

  	(ciao.de am 15.6.2013)

  	Und:

_"Mit der Sommer-Kollektion „naughty nautical“ sind Sie ruck zuck perfekt gestylt. *...* 2013 von essie ist ab Anfang Juli 2013 bei Budnikowsky, dm, Douglas, Müller"_

  	(pinkmelon.de am 5.6.2013)


  	Wenn man den beiden Seiten glauben kann,dann bekommt dm die Collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> Gute Idee, dorni! Danke!
> 
> Macina, weißt Du zufällig (wo wir schon sabbernd auf die Maybellines warten) *ob wir Essie's Naughty Nauticals bekommen?*


----------



## Anneri (Jun 25, 2013)

Sehr gut! Davon muss ich alles kaufen, was Blau, Grün oder Lila ist. *g*


----------



## MACina (Jun 25, 2013)

Wenn mein dm die bekommt und noch was ist,nehme ich mir vielleicht auch noch den einen oder anderen Lack mit!


Anneri said:


> Sehr gut! Davon muss ich alles kaufen, was Blau, Grün oder Lila ist. *g*


----------



## MACina (Jun 26, 2013)

Ich habe heute bei dm ein kleines Sally Hansen Display mit ein paar Lacken entdeckt!
	Das sind ja riesige Flaschen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Sind die alle so groß???


----------



## Anneri (Jun 26, 2013)

Yep!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hallo !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wie geht's ? Die Essie können Sie hier kaufen so viel ich weiss :

http://www.atoutscharme.com/

  	Also tchüss !


----------



## MACina (Jun 26, 2013)

....so große NP Flaschen habe ich noch nie gesehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> Yep!


----------



## MACina (Jun 26, 2013)

Hallo Dominique und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hier im thread!

  	Vielen Dank für den link....Merci beaucoup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Dominique33 said:


> Hallo !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 26, 2013)

De rien, avec plaisir !


----------



## Anneri (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi Dominique!!!  Macina, ich finde auch dass die Orly-Flaschen erstaunlich groß sind!  Ich hoffe sehr, dass das SH Sortiment im dm ausgebaut wird!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 26, 2013)

Die Orly Flaschen sind gross aber Design finde ich echt toll ( und die Farben sind sehr schön ). Diese da http://mode.glamourparis.com/vernis-sephora/vernis-sephora/ kosten 1 € bei Sephora ( momentan ) aber die gehören zur Vergangenheit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Obwohl sie ziemlich gut sind.


----------



## MACina (Jun 26, 2013)

Es ist so lange her,daß ich Französisch-Unterricht hatte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> Ich hoffe sehr, dass das SH Sortiment im dm ausgebaut wird!


----------



## MACina (Jun 26, 2013)

Das stimmt! Ich mag Orly auch sehr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	1 € nur??? Das ist ja echt super.Schade,daß es sie nicht mehr gibt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Dominique33 said:


> Die Orly Flaschen sind gross* aber Design finde ich echt toll ( und die Farben sind sehr schön ).* Diese da http://mode.glamourparis.com/vernis-sephora/vernis-sephora/ kosten 1 € bei Sephora ( momentan ) aber die gehören zur Vergangenheit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hallo Anneri !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ja 1 € im Ausverkauf eigentlich ( normalerweise kosten die 4,90 € denke ich ). Die 2013 Flaschen sind besser finde ich http://beauteblogchic.com/2013/04/20/le-vernis-a-ongles-sephora-a-ete-reinvente/
  	Hast du diese schon mal ausprobiert ?


----------



## Anneri (Jun 26, 2013)

Ahhhhh, ich freu mich so wenn ich im August in Straßbourg bin - endlich wieder Sephora!

  	Ich hab leider nicht so viele Orlys, und von SH habe ich bisher nur den Insta-Dry und Nail Hardener asuprobiert, und beide fand ich ganz gut.


----------



## MACina (Jun 26, 2013)

Nein, leider nicht.Aber die sehen wirklich toll aus!


Dominique33 said:


> Ja 1 € im Ausverkauf eigentlich ( normalerweise kosten die 4,90 € denke ich ). Die 2013 Flaschen sind besser finde ich http://beauteblogchic.com/2013/04/20/le-vernis-a-ongles-sephora-a-ete-reinvente/
> *Hast du diese schon mal ausprobiert ?*


----------



## MACina (Jun 26, 2013)

....das ist echt super!


  	Ah,ich glaube,daß der Insta-Dry in der Mitte des Displays stand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Von dem bekommt man sicher auch so eine große Flasche leer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> Ahhhhh, ich freu mich so *wenn ich im August in Straßbourg bin - endlich wieder Sephora!*
> 
> Ich hab leider nicht so viele Orlys, und von SH habe ich bisher nur den Insta-Dry und Nail Hardener asuprobiert, und beide fand ich ganz gut.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 26, 2013)

Genau, der steht in der Mitte. Und ausnahmsweise mal reasonably priced - in den USA habe ich auch schon 6-8$ dafür bezahlt!


----------



## MACina (Jun 26, 2013)

Dann werde ich den vielleicht auch mal testen,wenn du ihn gut findest.
  	Es geht doch nichts über einen guten "Schnelltrockner"!


Anneri said:


> Genau, der steht in der Mitte. Und ausnahmsweise mal reasonably priced - in den USA habe ich auch schon 6-8$ dafür bezahlt!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 26, 2013)

Ich habe gerade vier topcoats in Benutzung... Den Insta-Dry habe ich deswegen noch nicht allzu oft ausprobiert, aber die drei, vier Mal war ich wirklich zufrieden.


----------



## MACina (Jun 26, 2013)

Ok, der wird gekauft!

	Ich habe im Moment nur den Essie GtG.


Anneri said:


> Ich habe gerade vier topcoats in Benutzung... Den Insta-Dry habe ich deswegen noch nicht allzu oft ausprobiert, aber die drei, vier Mal *war ich wirklich zufrieden.*


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 26, 2013)

MACina said:


> Ich habe im Moment nur den Essie GtG.


  	Ich auch ! Den Good to Go finde ich gut ( den OPI nicht so gut eigentlich ).





Hi over there and everyone !


----------



## MACina (Jun 27, 2013)

Guten Morgen Dominique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Ich hatte bisher nur den Essie GtG und dann noch den Seche Vite.Den mochte ich aber nicht so sehr.
  	Der Geruch ist übel und das Ergebnis auch nicht überragend.



Dominique33 said:


> Ich auch ! Den Good to Go finde ich gut ( den OPI nicht so gut eigentlich ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dorni (Jun 27, 2013)

MACina said:


> Das stimmt! Ich mag Orly auch sehr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Da sie aus dem Sortiment gehen, gibt es sie momentan auch bei sephora.fr im Sale für 1€. Blöderweise liegen die Versandkosten bei 13€ und ich habe ja no-buy.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 27, 2013)

Macina, Du solltest auch mal den Essence Better than Gel Nails (oder so ähnlich...) topcoat ausprobieren, wenn Du den Essie GTG magst. Um einiges billiger, und ich habe keinen Unterschied feststellen können!

  	Zu meinen Flamingo-Dupeversuchen: (Viel Verständnis an alle Mitleser, die dabei anfangen mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand zu schlagen, weil sich diese Anneri anhört wie eine gesprungene Schallplatte) - ich habe eben auf T gelesen dass sie Chanel Saga als Dupe für Flamingo sieht. Gibts hier Leute die beide haben und das bestätigen können?


----------



## MACina (Jun 27, 2013)

....ok,dann lohnt sich das nur,wenn man gleich eine größere Bestellung macht.


dorni said:


> Da sie aus dem Sortiment gehen, gibt es sie momentan auch bei sephora.fr im Sale für 1€. *Blöderweise liegen die Versandkosten bei 13€* und ich habe ja no-buy.


----------



## MACina (Jun 27, 2013)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp, Anneri! Den werde ich auch mal testen.

  	Ich habe Saga und Flamingo und an mir sind es keine Dupes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Mag an meinen Lippen,meinem Hautton oder was auch immer liegen.

  	Naynadine hat auch beide, meine ich.....vielleicht kann sie dazu auch noch was sagen.


Anneri said:


> Macina, Du solltest auch mal den *Essence Better than Gel Nails* (oder so ähnlich...) topcoat ausprobieren, wenn Du den Essie GTG magst. Um einiges billiger, und ich habe keinen Unterschied feststellen können!
> 
> Zu meinen Flamingo-Dupeversuchen: (Viel Verständnis an alle Mitleser, die dabei anfangen mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand zu schlagen, weil sich diese Anneri anhört wie eine gesprungene Schallplatte) - ich habe eben auf T gelesen dass sie Chanel Saga als Dupe für Flamingo sieht. Gibts hier Leute die beide haben und das bestätigen können?


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 27, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Macina, Du solltest auch mal den Essence Better than Gel Nails (oder so ähnlich...) topcoat ausprobieren, wenn Du den Essie GTG magst. Um einiges billiger, und ich habe keinen Unterschied feststellen können!
> 
> Zu meinen Flamingo-Dupeversuchen: (Viel Verständnis an alle Mitleser, die dabei anfangen mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand zu schlagen, weil sich diese Anneri anhört wie eine gesprungene Schallplatte) - i*ch habe eben auf T gelesen dass sie Chanel Saga als Dupe für Flamingo sieht.* Gibts hier Leute die beide haben und das bestätigen können?








 Huch, für mich sind die nicht mal im gleichen Universum. Finde die haben gar nichts gemeinsam.

  	Ich habe jetzt endlich Razzledazzler, ich finde den sooo viel toller als Flamingo! Die Farbe ist schöner und vor allem die Textur ist angenehmer.


----------



## MACina (Jun 27, 2013)

....danke, ich dachte schon,daß ich einen Termin beim Augenarzt machen muss!


Naynadine said:


> *Huch, für mich sind die nicht mal im gleichen Universum.* Finde die haben gar nichts gemeinsam.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt endlich Razzledazzler, ich finde den sooo viel toller als Flamingo! Die Farbe ist schöner und vor allem die Textur ist angenehmer.


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 27, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....danke, ich dachte schon,daß ich einen Termin beim Augenarzt machen muss!


  	Irgendwie zieht T manchmal Dupes und Vergleiche heran, wo ich mir denke:


----------



## MACina (Jun 27, 2013)

Wird am Hautton liegen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Nein, Spaß bei Seite....ich verstehe das auch öfter mal nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Naynadine said:


> Irgendwie zieht T manchmal Dupes und Vergleiche heran, wo ich mir denke:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 27, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Macina, Du solltest auch mal den Essence Better than Gel Nails (oder so ähnlich...) topcoat ausprobieren, wenn Du den Essie GTG magst. Um einiges billiger, und ich habe keinen Unterschied feststellen können!
> 
> Zu meinen Flamingo-Dupeversuchen: (Viel Verständnis an alle Mitleser, die dabei anfangen mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand zu schlagen, weil sich diese Anneri anhört wie eine gesprungene Schallplatte) - ich habe eben auf T gelesen dass sie Chanel Saga als Dupe für Flamingo sieht. Gibts hier Leute die beide haben und das bestätigen können?


  	Das glaube ich nicht, weil Chanel und M.A.C nicht zum Vergleichen sind finde ich.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 30, 2013)

Ich hoffe dass Ihr alle ein nettes WE hattet!  Ich werde morgen früh dann mal Tropical Taboo jagen! Und Ihr?  Es wäre übrigens toll wenn wir kurz mal zu den kommenden release dates brainstormen könnten - ich frage mich nämlich gerade wann Indulge zu uns kommt. Ich habe ein echt schlechtes Gedächtnis für sowas - bekommen wir die große Herbst LE (das *ist* doch die große Herbst LE, oder?) nicht immer im September?! Und was käme dann im August zu uns außer Pearlfusion?


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 30, 2013)

Ich werde morgen früh Douglas online stalken. Noch jemand?

  	Zu den anderen Release Dates habe ich mir noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht. Ich will erstmal das tropische Gestalke erfolgreich hinter mich bringen...


----------



## Anneri (Jun 30, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Ich werde morgen früh Douglas online stalken. Noch jemand?
> 
> Zu den anderen Release Dates habe ich mir noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht. Ich will erstmal das *tropische Gestalke *erfolgreich hinter mich bringen...


  	Hahaha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Viel Glück dabei.

  	Ich werde vor der Ladentür stehen.


----------



## MACina (Jun 30, 2013)

Danke, mein Wochenende war ruhig!

  	Zu den releases der Herbst-LEs weiß ich auch noch gar nichts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Denke aber auch,daß Indulge erst im September kommen wird.

  	August die Pearlfusion, ja, das passt.Und vielleicht noch die Illustrated? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Viel Spaß morgen beim Shoppen,Anneri!
	Und viel Erfolg bei der Jagd nach schönen veinings.



Anneri said:


> Und was käme dann im August zu uns außer Pearlfusion?


----------



## Anneri (Jun 30, 2013)

Stimmt, Illustrated! Und vielleicht die Supreme und neuen BB Creams?


  	Übrigens, die Schweiz hat die Maybelline Polka Dots nun auch. Ich glaube langsam daran, dass wie sie auch bekommen...


----------



## MACina (Jun 30, 2013)

Ja, könnte sein.Die Too Supreme haben wir letztes Jahr auch "monatsgleich" mit den USA bekommen.


  	Echt? Das lässt wirklich hoffen....muss dann ab morgen immer mal bei dm danach schauen.


Anneri said:


> Stimmt, Illustrated! *Und vielleicht die Supreme und neuen BB Creams?*
> 
> 
> Übrigens, die Schweiz hat die Maybelline Polka Dots nun auch. Ich glaube langsam daran, dass wie sie auch bekommen...


----------



## MACina (Jul 3, 2013)

edit: hat sich erledigt!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 4, 2013)

Ich bin total genervt dass ich seit Tagen jeden Tag zum dm dackle und es weder die Maybelline Polkas noch von Essie die neue Kollektion gibt. *nervnervnerv*


----------



## MACina (Jul 4, 2013)

...ich gucke auch schon immer und: Nix!


Anneri said:


> Ich bin total genervt dass ich seit Tagen jeden Tag zum dm dackle und es weder die Maybelline Polkas noch von Essie die neue Kollektion gibt. *nervnervnerv*


----------



## MACina (Jul 6, 2013)

Und immer noch nichts


----------



## Anneri (Jul 6, 2013)

Macht mich wahnsinnig. Zumindest essie könnte doch jetzt mal in die puschen kommen, die LE war doch für Juli angesagt, oder?!


----------



## MACina (Jul 6, 2013)

Mich auch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Ja,Essie sollte im Juli kommen!
  	Fragt sich nur, *wann* im Juli 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> *Macht mich wahnsinnig.* Zumindest essie könnte doch jetzt mal in die puschen kommen, die LE war doch für Juli angesagt, oder?!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 6, 2013)

Und bei L'Oreal muss man gar nicht erst anfragen - ich hab bei der Holiday LE mal hingemailt und warte immer noch auf die Antwort...


----------



## MACina (Jul 6, 2013)

....toller Kundenservice!

  	Da kann man echt nur dm stalken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> Und bei L'Oreal muss man gar nicht erst anfragen -* ich hab bei der Holiday LE mal hingemailt und warte immer noch auf die Antwort...*


----------



## MACina (Jul 8, 2013)

Anneri, sie sind da 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Schnell zu dm!!!!

	Bei mir waren schon 2 Farben ausverkauft und von den anderen beiden
  	jeweils nur noch einer da 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Von Essie aber immer noch keine Spur


----------



## Anneri (Jul 8, 2013)

Ich hab heute die drei dms in meiner Umgebung abgegrast und ich hab sie nirgendwo gesehen! *heul* Noch die Essie's. Stehen die Maybellines in einem Extraaufsteller oder bei den Lacken in der Theke? Ich hab heute so viel Nagellack-Pech - habe gedacht ich bekomme meine Harlow-Lieferung und dann war's ein anderes Paket, und während ich bei der Post war um das abzuholen sind die Harlows gekommen die ich nun morgen bei der Post abholen muss...  Ob ich nachher doch nochmal rausgehe und die Maybellines suche? Oder halten mich die SAs dann für komplett gaga, weil ich zweimal am Tag reinschlappe?!


----------



## MACina (Jul 8, 2013)

Die stehen bei uns in so einem kleinen "Fensterchen" in der Maybelline Theke.

  	Das ist ja blöd...ich dachte,daß ihr die eher bekommt als wir hier in der Kleinstadt!

  	Da hast du heute wirklich Pech 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> Ob ich nachher doch nochmal rausgehe und die Maybellines suche? Oder halten mich die SAs dann für komplett gaga, weil ich zweimal am Tag reinschlappe?!


----------



## dorni (Jul 9, 2013)

In "meinem" dm war heute nur das leere Fensterchen zu sehen, keine Ahnung ob schon ausverkauft oder noch nicht da. Ich habe mir allerdings nur den Essence Peel Off Unterlack und eine reduzierte Mascara von Catrice mitgenommen. Allerdings mußte ich am Freitag Chanels Taboo kaufen, zu schön.


----------



## MACina (Jul 9, 2013)

*Anneri*.....wir haben heute auch die Essies bekommen WOOHOO


----------



## MACina (Jul 9, 2013)

Mmh....hoffentlich waren sie _noch_ nicht da!
	Bei mir war heute natürlich schon alle weg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Super,daß du auch den Taboo bekommen hast.Der ist wunderschön 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






dorni said:


> In "meinem" dm war heute *nur das leere Fensterchen zu sehen*, *keine Ahnung ob schon ausverkauft oder noch nicht da.* Ich habe mir allerdings nur den Essence Peel Off Unterlack und eine reduzierte Mascara von Catrice mitgenommen. Allerdings mußte ich am Freitag Chanels Taboo kaufen, zu schön.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 9, 2013)

Sehr schön!!! Ich hab heute auch endlich das Miniset gefunden und bin nun glücklich. Was hast du denn gekauft?  Dorni, mit Taboo kann man nichts falsch machen! Ich mag ihn sehr.


----------



## MACina (Jul 9, 2013)

....super!


  	Bei mir gab es 4 Lacke aus der LE....









Anneri said:


> Dorni, mit Taboo kann man nichts falsch machen! Ich mag ihn sehr.


----------



## dorni (Jul 9, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Dorni, mit *Taboo kann man nichts falsch machen!* Ich mag ihn sehr.


  	Hat sogar einen Arbeitstag auf dem Markt überstanden!! Morgen hat dann Orlys Halleys Komet seinen Test.


----------



## MACina (Jul 9, 2013)

In der Beziehung kann die Kleinstadt sogar mal vorteilhaft sein...mache Dinge sind länger erhältlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Dafür gibt es aber auch vieles gar nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





dorni said:


> Ja, er ist wirklich super und läßt sich auch toll auftragen. Unser *Kleinstadt-Douglas* hatte noch einige davon da. Es gab sogar noch Bel-Argus und, wenn ich mich nicht getäuscht habe, Azuré.
> 
> Hat sogar einen Arbeitstag auf dem Markt überstanden!! Morgen hat dann Orlys Halleys Komet seinen Test.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 9, 2013)

Taboo ist wirklich toll. Und hat eine super Formula, die aus der Sommer LE fand ich dagegen so dünnflüssig.

  	Wollte gestern auch endlich mal wieder in den dm, stand davor aber bin wieder abgedüst. Hab mich schrecklich gefühlt, uns ist gestern auf dem Weg zum Zahnarzt eine Katze vors Auto gelaufen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Das arme Tier. Einen Unfall hätten wir deshalb auch fast gebaut, der Schreck sitzt mir heute noch in den Knochen.
  	Und heute lieg ich dank der ganzen Zugluft gestern mit geschwollenem Hals und Ohrenschmerzen hier. Also mir reichts für diese Woche schon wieder...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 9, 2013)

MACina said:


> *Anneri*.....wir haben heute auch die Essies bekommen WOOHOO


  	Wunderschön ! Die Essies sind echt toll.


----------



## MACina (Jul 9, 2013)

Dominique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ja,ich finde es so besonders schön,daß sie diesen feinen Schimmer haben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Richtig toll kommt der bei Naughty Nautical raus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Naynadine said:


> Taboo ist wirklich toll. Und hat eine super Formula, die aus der Sommer LE fand ich dagegen so dünnflüssig.
> 
> Wollte gestern auch endlich mal wieder in den dm, stand davor aber bin wieder abgedüst. Hab mich schrecklich gefühlt, uns ist gestern auf dem Weg zum Zahnarzt eine Katze vors Auto gelaufen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 9, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Taboo ist wirklich toll. Und hat eine super Formula, die aus der Sommer LE fand ich dagegen so dünnflüssig.
> 
> Wollte gestern auch endlich mal wieder in den dm, stand davor aber bin wieder abgedüst. Hab mich schrecklich gefühlt, uns ist gestern auf dem Weg zum Zahnarzt *eine Katze vors Auto gelaufen.*
> 
> ...


  	Was Dir immer passiert *rauch*


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 9, 2013)

Mac-Guy said:


> Was Dir immer passiert *rauch*


  	Die kam von links aus ner Einfahrt rausgeschossen, wir haben so schnell wie möglich gebremst, aber haben sie trotzdem erwischt. Nach 2-3 Sekunden lief sie zwar weg und wir haben sie nicht mehr gesehen, aber ich denke sie muss schon ordentlich etwas abgekriegt haben. Hat ja richtig gerumpelt unterm Auto.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 9, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Die kam von links aus ner Einfahrt rausgeschossen, wir haben so schnell wie möglich gebremst, aber haben sie trotzdem erwischt. Nach 2-3 Sekunden lief sie zwar weg und wir haben sie nicht mehr gesehen, aber ich denke sie muss schon ordentlich etwas abgekriegt haben. Hat ja richtig gerumpelt unterm Auto.


  	*doppel rauch*


----------



## dorni (Jul 9, 2013)

MACina said:


> Dominique
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Da muß ich dann doch mal Ausschau halten.


----------



## MACina (Jul 9, 2013)

Auf jeden Fall...hoffentlich kannst du sie bekommen!

	Aber die dm-Märkte scheinen sie gerade erst in die Theken einzuräumen....drücke dir die Daumen!!!


dorni said:


> Da muß ich dann doch mal Ausschau halten.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 10, 2013)

Mac-Guy said:


> *doppel rauch*


  	Du sollst doch nicht immer so viel rauchen.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 10, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Die kam *von links* aus ner Einfahrt rausgeschossen, wir haben so schnell wie möglich gebremst, aber haben sie trotzdem erwischt. Nach 2-3 Sekunden lief sie zwar weg und wir haben sie nicht mehr gesehen, aber ich denke sie muss schon ordentlich etwas abgekriegt haben. Hat ja richtig gerumpelt unterm Auto.


  	Die kam von links?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ich moechte nicht wissen, welches Pech Du in den naechsten Wochen habe wirst.


----------



## MACina (Jul 25, 2013)

Douglas hat jetzt Jo Malone im Online-Shop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















  an euch alle


----------



## Anneri (Jul 26, 2013)

Release Neuigkeiten! Im August kommen die Pearlfusion palettes, Illustrated, die Lightful Collex und die RETRO MATTES!!!!  Hallo Ihr Alle, nach diesem Announcement verschwinde ich wieder und sterbe weiter vor Hitze...


----------



## MACina (Jul 26, 2013)

....wie???

	Schon die Retro Mattes?????

	Wow, das ist ja früh....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Danke für die Info, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Oh je....ja, bei dir in der Wohnung ist es bestimmt immer noch so warm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> Hallo Ihr Alle, nach diesem Announcement verschwinde ich wieder und sterbe weiter vor Hitze...


----------



## Anneri (Jul 26, 2013)

Ich war auch ganz schockiert! Vor allem ratterte durch meinen Kopf 'Guerlain, Dior, Armani... und nun noch die Retro Mattes? Crap!'
  	Vor allem weil ich zugeben muss den Nude Lipbag haben zu wollen...

  	'Noch' immer so warm triffts nicht ganz... Der Höhepunkt kommt morgen und übermorgen. Mir wird jetzt schon ganz schlecht wenn ich daran denke. Morgen werdens sicher über 40° in der Wohnung sein. Und ich habe keinen Platz im Kühlschrank für Kosmetik!!!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 26, 2013)

Ich hatte übrigens mal wieder ein interessantes Gespräch mit einer Douglette. Sie war zwar ganz süß und hilfsbereit, wollte mir aber wahrhaftig verkaufen dass BB Creams zum Highlighten gemacht sind und regte sich über alle anderen Menschen/Marken auf, die immer BB Creams mit Deckkraft gleichsetzen würden...
  	Ohne Worte. Ehrlich, ohne Worte.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 26, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Ich war auch ganz schockiert! Vor allem ratterte durch meinen Kopf 'Guerlain, Dior, Armani... und nun noch die Retro Mattes? Crap!'
> Vor allem weil ich zugeben muss den Nude Lipbag haben zu wollen...
> 
> 'Noch' immer so warm triffts nicht ganz... *Der Höhepunkt kommt morgen und übermorgen. Mir wird jetzt schon ganz schlecht wenn ich daran denke. Morgen werdens sicher über 40° in der Wohnung sein. Und ich habe keinen Platz im Kühlschrank für Kosmetik!!!*


  	Da machen wir ja das gleiche durch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ich glaub im August kaufe ich kein MAC. Der Graffiti Bag reizt mich ein klein wenig, wird es denn online geben? Und weiss jemand wo es die Antonio Lopez bei uns geben wird? Nicht dass das wieder so ein extrem exclusives Ding wird.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 26, 2013)

Geteiltes Leid...

  	Ich mache mir schon gar keine Hoffnungen auf AL weil ich das dumme Gefühl habe dass das schon wieder Beck/Alsterhaus/whatever wird. Ich kann aber nächste Woche gern mal fragen, wenn ich da bin.


----------



## MACina (Jul 26, 2013)

Also,das mit den Retro Mattes finde ich gerade total unglaublich....im August habe ich mit denen noch GAR nicht gerechnet!

  	Eben, es kommen auch noch die ganzen anderen Fall LEs...da gibt es eine Menge neue Schätze für uns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Ich habe auch gehört,daß es am Wochenende noch wärmer werden soll.Wie gesagt, mir macht es ja nichts aus,aber
  	ich kann dich in so einer heißen Wohnung gut verstehen.Da ist das unerträglich....sicher auch kaum an Schlaf zu denken.
  	UND am meisten Angst hätte ich auch um meine Kosmetik 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> Ich hatte übrigens mal wieder ein interessantes Gespräch mit einer Douglette. Sie war zwar ganz süß und hilfsbereit, *wollte mir aber wahrhaftig verkaufen dass BB Creams zum Highlighten gemacht sind und regte sich über alle anderen Menschen/Marken auf, die immer BB Creams mit Deckkraft gleichsetzen würden...*
> Ohne Worte. Ehrlich, ohne Worte.


----------



## MACina (Jul 26, 2013)

Meinst du???????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Aber stimmt schon....die LE sieht etwas "verdächtig" aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> Geteiltes Leid...
> 
> Ich mache mir schon gar keine Hoffnungen auf AL *weil ich das dumme Gefühl habe dass das schon wieder Beck/Alsterhaus/whatever wird.* Ich kann aber nächste Woche gern mal fragen, wenn ich da bin.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hallo ! Ici hoffe dass sie die Antonio Lopez Kollektion haben werden  Computers sind kaputt irgendwie,  eigentlich benutze ici mein. Defy. ! Also tschüss!  Bis dann.


----------



## MACina (Jul 26, 2013)

Hallo Dominique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hoffen wir mal,daß es die Antonio Lopez Collection überall geben wird!

  	Ist es bei euch auch so warm?



Dominique33 said:


> Ici hoffe dass sie die Antonio Lopez Kollektion haben werden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dorni (Jul 27, 2013)

Hallo an Alle!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Mir war in letzter Zeit nicht so nach Make-up. Einfach viel zu warm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Anneri said:


> Ich war auch ganz schockiert! Vor allem ratterte durch meinen Kopf 'Guerlain, Dior, Armani... und nun noch die Retro Mattes? Crap!'
> Vor allem weil ich zugeben muss den Nude Lipbag haben zu wollen...
> 
> 'Noch' immer so warm triffts nicht ganz... Der Höhepunkt kommt morgen und übermorgen. Mir wird jetzt schon ganz schlecht wenn ich daran denke. *Morgen werdens sicher über 40° in der Wohnung sein.* Und ich habe *keinen Platz im Kühlschrank für Kosmetik!!!*


  	Du Arme!! Ich habe momentan 30° in der Küche, das ist schlimm genug. 40° mag ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. Allerdings habe ich meinen Test für heute hinter mir: 9h Wochenmarkt (Obst + Gemüse), es ist zwar schattig unter den Schirmen aber dafür extrem stickig. Wir stehen nämlich in der prallen Sonne und müssen noch Planen an die Schirme anhängen, damit die Sonne nicht direkt auf die Ware scheint. Damit ist aber jeglicher Luftzug ausgeschlossen. Bäh!

  	Genug beschwert, aber z.Z. beneide ich meine Kosmetik, siehe die Sommerresidenz der Creme-Produkte:





  	Ein Hoch auf einen Zweitkühlschrank für Notfälle.

  	Meine Juli-Einkäufe, der Sale hat mein No-Buy ruiniert.




  	Zu MAC: Bei den Retro-Mattes muß ich mich zusammenreißen, da die Anzahl meiner Lippenstifte den kritischen Punkt erreicht hat.
  	             Lightfull möchte ich erst mal vor Ort begutachten.
  	             Wenn AL exklusiv "werwaswoauchimmer" ist dann bin ich sauer. Zwar steht nur die rote Lippenpalette auf meiner Liste, aber die will ich unbedingt haben.
  	             Habe nämlich keine der Farben.
  	             Die Pinkluxe-Palette habe ich bei meiner Freundin in Auftrag gegeben, sie mußte heute beruflich in die USA.


----------



## MACina (Jul 27, 2013)

Hallo dorni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...makeup neben/unter dem Sekt im Kühlschrank  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Welche Guerlain Monos sind das denn?Nuit und Emeraude???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







dorni said:


> Hallo an Alle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dorni (Jul 28, 2013)

MACina said:


> Hallo dorni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Links ist L'instant d'une ondée und in der Mitte L'instant d'une emotion. Sind aus dem Sale von escentual.com und haben je 10,75GBP gekostet, da konnte ich nicht nein sagen.


----------



## MACina (Jul 28, 2013)

...da lag ich ja voll daneben!

  	Die Monos sind echt toll....ich liebe meine sehr.

  	Der Preis ist wirklich klasse! Da kann man in der Tat nicht nein sagen!!!


dorni said:


> Links ist L'instant d'une ondée und in der Mitte L'instant d'une emotion. Sind aus dem Sale von escentual.com und haben je 10,75GBP gekostet, da konnte ich nicht nein sagen.


----------



## chola (Jul 28, 2013)

Die Retro Mattes kommen im August? 
  	Wisst ihr schon wann? Geil, oh man. Habe im September mit denen gerechnet. Mein armes Konto


----------



## Anneri (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi Chola!
  	Also meine Maccine meinte ganz normal am 1. des Monats, das ist der Donnerstag. Ohne Gewähr, natürlich, ist ja schließlich Mac... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  	Dorni, darf ich mich zu Deinen Lippenstiften setzen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Mir gehts genau wie Dir - es war zu warm zum Schminken. Meine 'Grundausstattung' war immer CC Cream und Puder, bissl Cremerouge, ein Sololidschatten wie ein ETK oder IdO, Mascara, Brauen, fertig.
  	Am Freitag musste ich ein paar Dinge in der Stadt erledigen (und konnte auch nicht anders als das in der Mittagszeit zu machen) und ich hatte das Gefühl, dass mir alles vom Gesicht schmilzt. So hardcore wie bei Dir unterm Marktschirm wars aber sicherlich nicht!
  	Gestern haben wir den Nachmittag im Kino verbracht (-> klimatisiert!) und dann draußen am Fluss Cocktails getrunken. Es war dann ziemlich heftig in die Wohnung zurückzukommen - aber heute ists zum Glück erträglicher.
  	Bin nur etwas besorgt - nächstes WE machen wir unseren Kurztrip nach Straßbourg und da sollens 35° werden. Finde ich doof, nicht so toll für Sightseeing!






MACina und Naynadine!


----------



## MACina (Jul 28, 2013)

Hallo Anneri!

  	Kino + Cocktails am Fluss klingt sehr gut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Wir hatten gestern am späten Nachmittag einen heftigen Hagelschauer und tischtennisballgroßen Hagelkörnern und es hat
  	in der Region zahlreiche Schäden gegeben...auch in der direkten Nachbarschaft sind Scheiben zerschlagen und Autos
  	zerbeult worden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Uns hat es zum Glück nicht getroffen,aber es hat so doll gegen die Fenster geschlagen,daß ich ein paar Mal dachte,die
  	Scheiben würden gleich kaputtgehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	In der Nacht dann noch mal Gewitter,aber nur mit wenig Regen.Heute ist es immer noch recht warm und auch wieder
  	sonnig.


  	Nächstes Wochenende geht es schon nach Straßburg???
  	Das ist ja super 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Wie lange bleibt ihr denn?

  	Ach, wenn es so heiß ist und Sightseeing draußen nicht geht,hast du eine Ausrede zum Shoppen in den
  	kühlen Läden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> Hi Chola!
> Also meine Maccine meinte ganz normal am 1. des Monats, das ist der Donnerstag. Ohne Gewähr, natürlich, ist ja schließlich Mac...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chola (Jul 29, 2013)

Ich habe kurz beim Beck und Oberpollinger in Muenchen angerufen und von beiden Seiten erfahren;dass sie erst im September rauskommt.  Will diese bloeden Lippenstifte haben   Bin mal gespannt;was dabei rauskommt


----------



## Anneri (Aug 1, 2013)

Natürlich gabs die Retro mattes heute nicht. *fumes* Und dazu hat 'meine' maccine den Laden verlassen, das ist nun die dritte in folge und vermutlich bekomme ich nun überhaupt keine zuverlässigen Infos mehr. Alles sehr ärgerlich. War heute im store, hab mich kurz umgeguckt, an Supreme, den Pigments und Lightful vorbeigegangen (alles nicht meins) und hab von Illustrated den lip bag in Nude gekauft. Der erste Lippenstift in Nude, der mir steht!!! Außerdem fand ich den dazugehörigen bag echt süß.  Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob's in D auch den Kabuki von den Chanel Les Beiges gibt? Und wenn ja, wo?  Und nun freue ich mich auf dior Mitte des Monats, und dann kommt lange, lange nix für mich. Auch gut.


----------



## bis (Aug 1, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Natürlich gabs die Retro mattes heute nicht. *fumes* Und dazu hat 'meine' maccine den Laden verlassen, das ist nun die dritte in folge und vermutlich bekomme ich nun überhaupt keine zuverlässigen Infos mehr. Alles sehr ärgerlich. War heute im store, hab mich kurz umgeguckt, an Supreme, den Pigments und Lightful vorbeigegangen (alles nicht meins) und hab von Illustrated den lip bag in Nude gekauft. Der erste Lippenstift in Nude, der mir steht!!! Außerdem fand ich den dazugehörigen bag echt süß.  Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob's in D auch den Kabuki von den Chanel Les Beiges gibt? Und wenn ja, wo?  Und nun freue ich mich auf dior Mitte des Monats, und dann kommt lange, lange nix für mich. Auch gut.


  Dior kommt Mitte des Monats? Chanel ja anscheinend auch. Mir wurde gesagt die Retro Mattes kämen am 1. Oktober :dunno: Alles sehr verwirrend.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 1, 2013)

Anneri, den Chanel Kabuki gab es vor Monaten, als die Les Beiges bei uns rauskam.. Der war LE und ratzfatz vergriffen, meine Bestellung wurde gecancelt. MAC LE Verhältnisse... In D wirst du also wahrscheinlich wenig Glück haben (ausser viell. in kleineren Parfümerien), daher würde ich mich bemühen eine CP zu organisieren.

  	Super, dass du einen passenden nude Lippie gefunden hast. Ich habe mit Pure Zen auch endlich was gefunden, mit dem ich vollstens zufrieden bin.


----------



## MACina (Aug 1, 2013)

....das ist ja schade....bleiben die immer nur so kurz an den Countern/in den Stores?


Anneri said:


> Und nun freue ich mich auf dior Mitte des Monats, und dann kommt lange, lange nix für mich. Auch gut.


----------



## MACina (Aug 1, 2013)

*Anneri*, ich hatte hier gerade noch einen Chanel Kabuki für ein CP besorgt.Da war,glaube ich, noch einer in
  	der Schublade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Kann dir gerne einen besorgen,wenn noch einer da ist


----------



## Anneri (Aug 1, 2013)

Wieviel haben die denn hier gekostet? 70$ plus tax find ich nämlich etwas happig, tbh!  Aber ich sag's ja, manchmal haben kleine Städte echt Vorteile! ;-)


----------



## MACina (Aug 1, 2013)

41,95 €

  	Also mal günstiger als in den USA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> Aber ich sag's ja, manchmal haben kleine Städte echt Vorteile! ;-)


----------



## dorni (Aug 2, 2013)

Das die Retro Mattes erst im September kommen finde ich ganz gut, denn da wollte ich ohnehin mal wieder bei Mac im Store vorbeischauen. Hoffentlich kommen dann auch alle September Kollektionen zur gleichen Zeit raus und nicht eine Woche die und nächste oder übernächste Woche dann der Rest.

  	Die Pinkluxe-Palette ist schön, allerdings finde ich 45€ völlig überzogen, das wäre sie mir nicht wert.
  	Da gestern mein Too Faced Glitter Glue in der Post war, habe ich den heute mit meinen PP's ausprobiert. Der Fall-Out ist deutlich weniger, nur ein wenig beim Verblenden. Daher sind Black Grape und Midnight noch auf meiner Liste.

  	Falls jemand etwas gekauft hat, viel Spaß damit.


----------



## chola (Aug 2, 2013)

Ich habe mir die dunkle Graffitibag gekauft, die hoffentlich auch morgen ankommt.
  	Brauchte dringend eine Tasche und die hatte es mir wirklich angetan, sodass ich 30€ für sie hingelegt habe 

  	In München meinten sie zu den Retro Mattes wohl September aber MAC halt. 12 Maccinen, 12 Aussagen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Der Rest der LEs lässt mich erstmal kalt. Will noch aus der Indulge LE evtl den Guilty Morsel haben und das war es.
  	Fahre im September nach Madrid . Dort hat Chanel ein Make Up Studio, wo auch die seltenen  LEs vertrieben werden, Wollte da mal wieder Geld lassen


----------



## Anneri (Aug 11, 2013)

Hallo Ihr Alle!  Ich hoffe Ihr habt ein schönes WE! Ich bin zurück von meiner Frankreich - Schweiz - Tour, bin um einiges ärmer und ganz glücklich dass es wieder kühler ist. Eben habe ich meine gesammelten lippies aus dem Gemüsefach befreit und hoffe, dass sie da dieses Jahr nicht mehr rein müssen. Als es so heiß war ist mir mein Chanel Moon River abgebrochen, hat mich unglaublich geärgert!  Bis Indulge rauskommt ist auch für mich Schluss - hab's ja gewusst dass Antonio Lopez superexklusiv sein wird! Aber gut, dann eben nicht...


----------



## MACina (Aug 11, 2013)

Hallo Anneri und alle anderen!

  	Danke, bei mir ist alles gut....nur könnte es für mich natürlich ein paar Grad wärmer sein....

  	Das ist echt schade mit dem Moon River....hoffentlich ist er nicht zu weit abgebrochen,so daß du noch
  	viel von ihm nutzen kannst!


Anneri said:


> Bis Indulge rauskommt ist auch für mich Schluss - hab's ja gewusst dass Antonio Lopez superexklusiv sein wird! Aber gut, dann eben nicht...


----------



## MACina (Aug 13, 2013)

Oha....insbesondere Butter London!

  	Der TÜV hat Lacke getestet....mit nicht gerade erfreulichem Ergebnis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Der BL Lack ist der "giftigste" Lack von allen,die getestet worden!!!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 13, 2013)

Danke fürs Posten, Macina! Darf ich fragen, aus welcher Zeitschrift das ist?

  	Das Toluol in dem BL Lack war, finde ich nun ziemlich schockierend. Bei Benzophenon kenne ich mich zu wenig aus um da irgendwas bewerten zu können.


----------



## MACina (Aug 13, 2013)

Aus der "Bild der Frau"....habe die gestern bei meinen Eltern durchgeblättert und gleich "mitgehen" lassen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hier noch mal Infos zu den "Gefahrenstoffen":









Anneri said:


> Danke fürs Posten, Macina! Darf ich fragen, *aus welcher Zeitschrift das ist?*
> 
> Das Toluol in dem BL Lack war, finde ich nun ziemlich schockierend. Bei Benzophenon kenne ich mich zu wenig aus um da irgendwas bewerten zu können.


----------



## Eisblume (Sep 9, 2013)

Huhu, ich bin neu und mach's mir hier dann mal gemütlich! 

  Was Nagellack angeht, bin ich relativ schmerzfrei. Ich glaub, wär ich schwanger, würde ich sowieso auf alles in der Richtung verzichten. So giftig wie Nagellack einfach schon riecht, ist mir schon klar, dass generell ohne sicher gesünder wär. *lach*

  Bisher konnte ich mich dem Hype um die Rihannakollektion von Mac ja entziehen, mittlerweile bin ich doch etwas angefixt. Nur machen diese Onlineshop-Desasterpartys überhaupt keinen Spaß, sodass ich allein deswegen vielleicht schon drauf verzichte zu bestellen, wenn der Herbstteil kommt. -.-


----------



## Anneri (Sep 9, 2013)

Eisblume said:


> Huhu, ich bin neu und mach's mir hier dann mal gemütlich!
> 
> Was Nagellack angeht, bin ich relativ schmerzfrei. Ich glaub, wär ich schwanger, würde ich sowieso auf alles in der Richtung verzichten. So giftig wie Nagellack einfach schon riecht, ist mir schon klar, dass generell ohne sicher gesünder wär. *lach*
> 
> Bisher konnte ich mich dem Hype um die Rihannakollektion von Mac ja entziehen, mittlerweile bin ich doch etwas angefixt. Nur machen diese *Onlineshop-Desasterpartys* überhaupt keinen Spaß, sodass ich allein deswegen vielleicht schon drauf verzichte zu bestellen, wenn der Herbstteil kommt. -.-


  Onlineshop-Desasterparties ist der schönste Ausdruck, den ich seit langem gehört habe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ich bin noch totally clueless was im Oktober kommt, und da ich a) diesen Monat schwerst gesündigt habe und b) die standesamtliche Hochzeit im November ist, warte ich mal vorsichtig ab und hoffe, dass nicht zu viel tolles kommt. Von Rihanna will ich nichts, nix, nüscht. Dieses grottige Packaging!


----------



## Eisblume (Sep 9, 2013)

Ich versteh einfach nicht, was daran so schwer sein soll, das ein bisschen zu koordinieren mit dem Onlineshopping. Damals bei Marilyn war das ja schon nervig, aber es ist ja noch schlimmer geworden!
  Von daher geh ich hier am liebsten an meinen Counter, hier in der Kleinstadt hat man meist die freie Auswahl, weil oft noch alles zu haben ist. :-D
  Das Rosegold find ich eigentlich ganz schön von der Verpackung. *lach* Aber ich weiß nicht, ob mir der Talk that Talk-Lipstick überhaupt stehen würde...

  Kosmetiksünden? Was gab's schönes? 
  Und alles gute im Voraus schon mal zur Hochzeit! ;-)


----------



## Anneri (Sep 9, 2013)

Danke danke!

  Ich find das Rose-Gold auch nicht schlimm, aber dieses draufgeklatschte R? *grusel*

  Seeeeeehr viele Kosmetiksünden! Massen an Nagellacken, ein Chanel blush, ein Dior und Mac quad, das berühmte Ben Nye Banana Powder und das war nur dieser Monat. Letzten Monat hatte ich einen ziemlich großen Ich-habe-Geburtstag-und-bin-außerdem-in-Frankreich-da-muss-ich-alles-kaufen-was-Skincare-ist-und-es-hier-in-D-nicht-gibt Haul...

  Das Leben eines Kosmetik-Junkies...


----------



## MACina (Sep 9, 2013)

Eisblume said:


> Huhu, ich bin neu und mach's mir hier dann mal gemütlich!
> 
> Was Nagellack angeht, bin ich relativ schmerzfrei. Ich glaub, wär ich schwanger, würde ich sowieso auf alles in der Richtung verzichten. So giftig wie Nagellack einfach schon riecht, ist mir schon klar, dass generell ohne sicher gesünder wär. *lach*
> 
> Bisher konnte ich mich dem Hype um die Rihannakollektion von Mac ja entziehen, mittlerweile bin ich doch etwas angefixt. Nur machen diese Onlineshop-Desasterpartys überhaupt keinen Spaß, sodass ich allein deswegen vielleicht schon drauf verzichte zu bestellen, wenn der Herbstteil kommt. -.-


 
  Hallo Eisblume und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  "Onlineship-Desasterpartys"....da hast du echt einen sehr passenden Begriff erschaffen


----------



## MACina (Sep 9, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Danke danke!
> 
> Ich find das Rose-Gold auch nicht schlimm, aber dieses draufgeklatschte R? *grusel*
> 
> ...


 
  Wow, da hast du echt ganz schön zugeschlagen!

  Aber wir gönnen uns ja sonst nix, oder? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Schön,das wieder Leben in diesem thread ist


----------



## dorni (Sep 9, 2013)

Hallo Eisblume
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ja die Rhianna LE! Wie Anneri schon sagte, das fette R ruiniert alles.
  Wir hatten letzte Woche auch wieder so ein MAC-Desaster in FFM. Im Douglas hieß es am Dienstag immer noch, das Indulge nicht lieferbar wäre und zwar überall. Die Pro Longwear Sachen wurden auch nicht gesichtet. Durch Zufall liefen wir noch am MAC-Store vorbei und siehe da: Indulge! Ich war allerdings brav und habe nur Sex & the Oyster gekauft.

*Anneri*: Wie ist denn das Bananen-Puder?

  Der hellgraue Kyrolan Lidschatten ist schon mal gut, nicht nur gut pigmentiert sondern er hält auch einige Stunden. Mein geliebter Silver Gull von MAC verschwindet immer nach einiger Zeit.

*MACina*: Danke nochmals für die Gutscheine
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, habe ich endlich eingelöst.


----------



## MACina (Sep 9, 2013)

dorni said:


> Hallo Eisblume
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Sehr,sehr gerne, dorni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Freut mich,daß du sie einlösen konntest!!!


----------



## Anneri (Sep 9, 2013)

dorni said:


> Hallo Eisblume
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Sehr gelb. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ich habe ein gelbes correcting powder von Clinique in gepresster Form und mag es ein bissl mehr als Ben Nye. Einfach weils ein bissl heller ist und diese Riesenflasche mit Puder - schon sehr messy.

  Mit S&TO bin ich total zufrieden, heute das erste Mal benutzt und schöööööön!


----------



## Eisblume (Sep 9, 2013)

dorni said:


> Hallo Eisblume
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hi dorni! 
  Auf das, was gesagt wird, kann man sich ja gerade bei Douglas nicht verlassen. -.-
  Ich bin auch auf Verdacht in meinen rein und zum Counter. Da war die LE scheinbar gerade frisch aufgebaut und ich hab die für mich interessanten Tester sogar entjungfern dürfen. *lach*
  Sex & the Oyster ist voll schön, war mir aber zu ähnlich zum Warm Thunder. Daher hab ich stattdessen PP und EL genommen. ^^


  Und auch an MACina ein Hallo!


----------



## MACina (Sep 9, 2013)

Eisblume said:


> Ja, über das R lässt sich streiten, genauso wie über das Testimonial. :-D Noch schlimmer wär nur Miley ... xD
> 
> Da hast du aber zugeschlagen! Ich habe die letzten Monate quasi Kosmetik fasten müssen, weil ich gerade umgezogen bin, was teuer war. *lach*
> Ich freu mich drauf, wenn ich wieder ein bisschen mehr Geld hab.
> ...








....da hast du ja richtig Glück gehabt


----------



## Anneri (Sep 13, 2013)

Mädels, eine Frage/Bitte: Ich kann bei uns nicht die Catrice Eve in Bloom LE finden. Anfang September hat Paddy von Innen&Aussen sie reviewt, seitdem such ich sie hier in Frankfurt. Zuerst hab ich immer nur die Afrique gesehen, seit heute nun die Thrilling me Softly.
  Hab ich die nun verpasst?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ich suche Kajal in Floralilac. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## MACina (Sep 13, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Mädels, eine Frage/Bitte: Ich kann bei uns nicht die* Catrice Eve in Bloom LE* finden. Anfang September hat Paddy von Innen&Aussen sie reviewt, seitdem such ich sie hier in Frankfurt. Zuerst hab ich immer nur die Afrique gesehen, seit heute nun die Thrilling me Softly.
> Hab ich die nun verpasst?!
> 
> 
> ...


  Gibt es hier auch nicht


----------



## Eisblume (Sep 13, 2013)

Weiß jemand zufällig, ob ich Vino Lipliner am Counter kriege?  Ich rotiere gerade den Gedanken, Fixed on Drama zu kaufen und die Kombi mit Vino gefällt mir so gut...


----------



## MACina (Sep 13, 2013)

Eisblume said:


> Ich rotiere gerade den Gedanken, Fixed on Drama zu kaufen und die Kombi mit Vino gefällt mir so gut...


  Ja, der ist "ganz normales Standardsortiment" und wenn er nicht gerade in der Nachbestellung ist,solltest du ihn bekommen.


----------



## Eisblume (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh, super, danke! Dann werd ich mal gucken!


----------



## MACina (Sep 13, 2013)

Eisblume said:


> Oh, super, danke! Dann werd ich mal gucken!


  Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg


----------



## MACina (Sep 14, 2013)

Hat jemand von euch Tom Ford Privat Blend Düfte?


----------



## Anneri (Sep 14, 2013)

*handheb*  Magst du mir vielleicht ne PM schicken?


----------



## MACina (Sep 14, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Magst du mir vielleicht ne PM schicken?


----------



## MACina (Sep 23, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Mädels, eine Frage/Bitte: *Ich kann bei uns nicht die Catrice Eve in Bloom LE finden.* Anfang September hat Paddy von Innen&Aussen sie reviewt, seitdem such ich sie hier in Frankfurt. Zuerst hab ich immer nur die Afrique gesehen, seit heute nun die Thrilling me Softly.
> Hab ich die nun verpasst?!
> 
> 
> ...


  Habe heute bei uns den Aufsteller gesichtet!

  Suchst du den Kajal immer noch oder habt ihr die LE inzwischen auch bekommen?


----------



## Anneri (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi Macina, danke fürs Nachschauen! Wir haben die LE inzwischen auch, ich habe den Kajal gekauft und kann direkt eine Empfehlung fürs Nicht-Kaufen abgeben - der hält nicht. Und das am oberen (!) Wimpernrand...


----------



## MACina (Sep 23, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Hi Macina, danke fürs Nachschauen! Wir haben die LE inzwischen auch, ich habe den Kajal gekauft und kann direkt eine Empfehlung fürs Nicht-Kaufen abgeben - der hält nicht. Und das am oberen (!) Wimpernrand...


  Hallo Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  1. Super,daß ihr die LE inzwischen auch habt!
  2. Oha, das hört sich nicht gut an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Kannst du ihn als lip pencil nehmen???


----------



## MACina (Sep 24, 2013)

Noch mal eine "Duftfrage"....kennt jemand Keiko Mecheri  "A Fleur de Peau"???

  Die Beschreibung hört sich sowohl sehr gut (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) als auch interessant (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) an!!!

  Leider kann man bei ALZD davon keine Abfüllung bestellen.....


----------



## Anneri (Sep 25, 2013)

Ich kenns nicht, sorry - aber liefert Luckyscent nicht nach D? Denn die haben auch samples, auch von Keiko.


----------



## MACina (Sep 25, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Ich kenns nicht, sorry - aber liefert *Luckyscent *nicht nach D? Denn die haben auch samples, auch von Keiko.


  Habe ich noch nie was von gehört


----------



## Anneri (Sep 26, 2013)

Und, gefunden? ;-)  Gibt's bei uns eigentlich Riri auch Anfang Oktober? Und was gibt's überhaupt im Oktober?! Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## MACina (Sep 26, 2013)

Anneri said:


> *Gibt's bei uns eigentlich Riri auch Anfang Oktober?* Und was gibt's überhaupt im Oktober?! Fragen über Fragen...








....keine Ahnung


----------



## Anneri (Sep 26, 2013)

Nein, die ist ähnlich wie ALZD - wüsste nicht was daran gefährlich wäre. Vielleicht hat sie aufpoppende ads oder so?  Ich bin irgendwie bei Mac out of the loop...


----------



## MACina (Sep 26, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Ich bin irgendwie bei Mac out of the loop...








....in D weiß man doch eh nie genau, wann was kommt!


----------



## dorni (Oct 15, 2013)

Hier ist es in letzter Zeit viel zu ruhig!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Habt Ihr Euch etwas von den letzten LE's gekauft?

  Ich habe Riri letztendlich boykottiert, der Wahn war mir zu viel, die Sachen waren zu Teil wohl innerhalb von 2h ausverkauft. War ohnehin nur an Diamonds interessiert.
  Divine Night finde ich zwar toll, aber bis auf *Teile der Pigment Sets* möchte ich nichts haben. O.k. die Kids Helping Kids karten werde ich wieder kaufen.
  Die violetten Punk Couture Lippenstifte sind toll, aber ich kann solche Töne nicht tragen, meine Zähne sehen dann Quittengelb aus.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Bei Chanel, Dior und Co. reitzt mich auch nichts. Vielleicht die limitierten Guerlain Perlen...

  Und bei Euch?
  Habt ihr auch manchmal das Problem, das man morgens in seine Sammlung schaut und ewig braucht zu entscheiden, was man heute tragen will? Bei mir hat es heute mindestens 15min gedauert.


----------



## MACina (Oct 15, 2013)

dorni said:


> Hier ist es in letzter Zeit viel zu ruhig!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








....hier ist es wirklich immer viel zu ruhig!

  Nur manchmal,aber eher sehr selten.Ich habe schon immer zig Ideen im Kopf und suche mir dann nur noch die
  entsprechenden Sachen zusammen.Bei mir ist es sogar meistens so,daß ich mich mehrmals am Tag schminken
  könnte (möchte), damit ich alle Ideen ausprobieren kann


----------



## Anneri (Oct 18, 2013)

dorni said:


> Hier ist es in letzter Zeit viel zu ruhig!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hallöchen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ich bin ganz stolz auf mich, dorni - seitdem wir unterwegs waren, gabs kein MU für mich! Riri wird in allen vier Inkarnationen an mir vorbeigehen, bis auf Riri Woo, den ich ja zum Geburtstag bekommen habe.
  Welche Teile der Pigment Sets möchtest Du denn haben? Ich bin mir bei DN noch nicht so schlüssig. Den peachy blush, den Lippie in plum (oder swatche ich den einfach mal neben Craving und B2M dann?) und den Lipbag mit Dark Deed? We'll see. Ich bin sehr begeistern von der neuen Extra Dimension LE und davon will ich sicher mehr, da sollte ich mich jetzt zurückhalten....
  Chanel Holiday kriegen wir ja eh nicht, Dior ist fast nie was für mich, Guerlain find ich nett, aber ich muss noch in mich gehen ob ich wirklich 45€ für einen Lippie raushauen soll?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ich löse das 'ich habe zu viel Zeug und kann mich nicht entscheiden was ich tragen soll'-Problem meist dadurch, dass ich meistens am abend überlege was ich anziehe und was dazu makeuptechnisch passt.
  RIchtig kreativ bin ich nur, wenn ich wirklich viel Zeit morgens habe - da spiele ich dann manchmal ein bissl rum.
  Und ich kriege am Montag meine Alex, und dann wird mein MU neu sortiert!


----------



## Anneri (Oct 18, 2013)

Ich habe total vergessen, dass ich Euch noch was fragen wollte. Weiß jemand von Euch, wie es mit der Essie Fall und Winter LE aussieht? Ich hätte von beiden LEs gerne ein paar Lacke, aber obwohl Fall wohl schon in Österreich draußen ist, habe ich hier noch nichts von ihr gesehen. Finde ich merkwürdig, wenn sie beide releasen möchten, wird das ja schon sehr knapp vor Weihnachten, oder? Und ich kann mich an letztes Jahr nicht erinnern. Hatten wir da beide?
  Ich würd ja hinschreiben, aber der Kundenservice von L'Oreal ist ja so grottig, dass die Zeit dafür echt zu schade ist.


----------



## dorni (Oct 20, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Hallöchen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ich war seit unserem Make-up Shopping auch ziemlich brav. Ich habe nur die Gelegenheit genutzt, meine MAC Mascara aufzustocken, als eine Freundin von mir in Seattle war. Ist dort einfach deutlich günstiger. Und ich habe mir dabei noch Black Grape PP geleistet.

  Aus den Sets möchte ich eingetlich nur die Glitter (bis auf Pink und Reflects Gold, den habe ich schon) und das Just before Dawn Pigment. Die Glitter gibt es nicht in Full Size, ich würde wohl auch nie einen Full Size Glitter kaufen. Was soll ich mit soviel Glitter auch anfangen? Der Rest von DN läßt mich ziemlich kalt. Evt. Lavish Living.
  Private Paty l/s ist schön, aber du hast Recht, klingt dupeable. Dark Deed l/s sieht klasse aus, könnte ählich sein wie Deeply Adored? Für den Rest aus den Set hätte ich keine Verwendung.

  Ja, die Extra Dimension LE, ich würde mich mehr freuen, wenn es nicht die kleinen Eyeshadows wären, die dann bestimmt 20€ kosten werden.

  Aus der Guerlain Weihnachts LE möchte ich nur die Meteorites haben und das auch nur, wenn sie nicht zu pink an mir sind und nicht zu sehr glitzern. 45€ für einen Lippie sind mir auch zu viel, da müßte das Teil schon den ganzen Tag halten ohne auszutrocknen und gleichzeitig die Lippen perfekt pflegen.

  Und Gratulation zu den Alex, ich liebäugele auch mit denen.


----------



## MACina (Oct 20, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Ich habe total vergessen, dass ich Euch noch was fragen wollte. Weiß jemand von Euch, wie es mit der *Essie Fall *und Winter LE aussieht? Ich hätte von beiden LEs gerne ein paar Lacke, aber obwohl Fall wohl schon in Österreich draußen ist, habe ich hier noch nichts von ihr gesehen. Finde ich merkwürdig, wenn sie beide releasen möchten, wird das ja schon sehr knapp vor Weihnachten, oder? Und ich kann mich an letztes Jahr nicht erinnern. Hatten wir da beide?
> Ich würd ja hinschreiben, aber der Kundenservice von L'Oreal ist ja so grottig, dass die Zeit dafür echt zu schade ist.


 





....Hallo Anneri!

  Ich hatte immer mal bei meinem dm wegen der Fall gefragt,aber da haben sie bisher keine Info.
  Eine SA meinte,daß sie eventuell dafür eine spezielle Bestellung hätten aufgeben müssen und das wohl verpasst haben (also das Display nicht wie andere LEs automatisch erhalten).
  Aber wenn bei dir auch noch nichts ist,dann habe ich fast das Gefühl,daß es die LE hier noch gar nicht gibt bzw. gegeben hat.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 20, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....Hallo Anneri!
> 
> Ich hatte immer mal bei meinem dm wegen der Fall gefragt,aber da haben sie bisher keine Info.
> Eine SA meinte,daß sie eventuell dafür eine spezielle Bestellung hätten aufgeben müssen und das wohl verpasst haben (also das Display nicht wie andere LEs automatisch erhalten).
> Aber wenn bei dir auch noch nichts ist,dann habe ich fast das Gefühl,daß es die LE hier noch gar nicht gibt bzw. gegeben hat.


  Hi Macina! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ich habe heute auf FB gelesen, dass die Fall LE langsam in die dms kommen soll. Hat wohl etwas länger gedauert... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Bin gespannt ob die Weihnachts-LE dann kommt. Ich find die schon ganz anziehend... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BTW, hab dich schon lange nicht mehr im nailpolish thread gesehen und daher vermisst!


----------



## MACina (Oct 20, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Hi Macina!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Danke für die Info, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Dann besteht ja noch Hoffnung!!!

  Habe gerade Bilder von Holiday gesehen und da könnten mir ein paar Farben gefallen.


  Ooops, ich war auch schon lange nicht mehr im NPA thread


----------



## Anneri (Dec 6, 2013)

Hallo Ihr Lieben, ich dachte ich versuche den thread ein bissl zu beleben und sage daher mal 'schönen Nikolaustag!' und hoffe, dass Ihr bis jetzt einen schönen Advent hattet und keiner von Euch vom Sturm betroffen war! Alles gut bei Euch? Interessante Kosmetikneuigkeiten? Tidbits? Hauls? 'Black Friday'-Errungenschaften? Allgemeine Neuigkeiten?


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 6, 2013)

Anneri! Dir auch einen schönen Nikolaus 

  Ich habe ein wenig gehault in den letzten Tagen: habe mir endlich mal den Beautyblender bestellt (in weiss); die Weleda GranatapfleLhandcreme, Kiehl's Lip Balm, Jack Black Lip Balm, P+P Lip (Nachkauf) und eine Diptyque Kerze zum Schnäppchenpreis (-25€). Achja, und den Shiseido Sheer Eye Zone Corrector, der ist eigentlich total kLasse. Und echt hell, selbst in der nur zweithellsten Nuance kann ich ihn tragen, ist bloß etwas gelb. Er gefällt mir viel besser als der Clinique Airbrush. Einziges Manko, er ist parfümiert. Das reizt leider meine Augen.

  Der Sturm war hier zum Glück nicht schlimm. Dafür nervt der Schnee!


----------



## Anneri (Dec 6, 2013)

Wow, ihr habt Schnee?! Hier zieht es sich gerade zu, nachdem es heute morgen mal sonnig war. Ausnahmsweise. Frankfurt ist immer so grau im WInter. Schrecklich.

  Und wo kriegt man Diptyque so billig her?! OMG! Ich brauche gerade ein paar Yankee Candles Tarts auf, ich habe letztes Jahr ein bissl zu viel bestellt und habe noch Massen übrig.

  Ich habe das Kiko-Beautyblender Dupe und schwör drauf. Echt super.

  WIe ist denn der Shiseido Concealer von der Deckkraft her? Und ist das auch ein clicky pen, wie der Clinique? Ich bin gerade sehr mit Concealer, base und Foundation unzufrieden - ich habe dieses Jahr schneller als sonst auf 'Winterhaut' umgeschaltet und bin gerade etwas ratlos, weil alles, was ich im Sommer benutzt habe, irgendwie nicht mehr passt. Buh.

  Nach meinem London haul warte ich nun darauf, dass alle Päckchen vom BF haul ankommen und bin echt sehr ungeduldig: Llarowe, Edgy Polish stehen noch aus, Omorovicza ist gestern gekommen (yay, ich bin schon gespannt. Ich hoffe fast dass mir das zeug nicht gefällt, weil der Preis ist dann doch etwas happig) und ich habe wahrhaftig mal wieder Klamotten gekauft. Die gehen sonst in dem ganzen MU-Wahnsinn etwas unter.

  Gebt Ihr Euch den Riri-Stress?


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 6, 2013)

Ja, mussten heute morgen schon ordentlich Schnee scheppen. Furchtbar.

  Bei Stylebop gab es im Adventskalender einen Rabattcode. Da habe ich zugeschlagen.

  Ich würde sagen, der Concealer hat mittlere Deckkraft. Aber er ist recht feuchtigkeitsspendend, nicht so trocken und matt im Finish wie die meisten. Man kann ihn auch großzügig auftragen, ohne dass er sich absetzt, cakey aussieht etc. Ja, das ist auch so ein Click Pen, der Pinsel ist allerdings etwas breiter.
  Ich suche auch immer noch vergeblich nach einer Foundation 

  Ich bin momentan auch eher auf Klamotten als auf Kosmetik fixiert, allerdings fehlt mir da das Geld für die Mäntel, Schuhe etc die mir gefallen würden. Ich hoffe auf gute Sales nach Xmas.

  Bei MAC lass ich die LEs momentan aus.


----------



## MACina (Dec 6, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben, ich dachte ich versuche den thread ein bissl zu beleben und sage daher mal 'schönen Nikolaustag!' und hoffe, dass Ihr bis jetzt einen schönen Advent hattet und keiner von Euch vom Sturm betroffen war! Alles gut bei Euch? Interessante Kosmetikneuigkeiten? Tidbits? Hauls? 'Black Friday'-Errungenschaften? Allgemeine Neuigkeiten?


 
  Oh schön.....Leben im thread!!!

Ich wünsche euch auch einen "fröhlichen Nikolaus" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Wir hatten/haben zwar schon recht heftigen Sturm und auch Schnee hier, sind aber im Vergleich zu anderen Regionen im Norden gut davongekommen.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 7, 2013)

Womit reinigt man eigentlich so einen Beautyblender am besten? MAC Brush Cleanser? Oder wäre sowas zu aggressiv?

  Die Diptyque Kerze riecht traumhaft (Roses), ich glaube ich muss auch mal die Düfte der Marke anschauen.

  Einen neuen Epilierer habe ich mir auch noch geleistet, den wollte ich schon Eeeewigkeiten und heute gibts bei Amazon ein super Angebot.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 8, 2013)

Also ich reinige den immer mit Wasser und Seife oder Shampoo. Geht prima.  Hast du ihn schon ausprobiert? Bist du zufrieden?  Hach, ich liebe rosendüfte!  Habt einen schönen zweiten advent!


----------



## MACina (Dec 8, 2013)

Anneri said:


> *Habt einen schönen zweiten advent!*


 
  Danke, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  Ich wünsche euch auch einen schönen 2. Adventssonntag


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 8, 2013)

Wünsch ich euch auch 

  Ja, ich hab den BB kurz ausprobiert, aber so ganz komme ich da noch nicht hinter. Ich habs mit Foundation und auch Concealer probiert, aber ich hatte dass Gefühl, dass man deutlich das Schwamm,,muster'' auf der Haut sieht. Also dass meine Haut so porig aussieht wie der Schwamm, meine ich. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vielleicht war er nicht nass genug?! Ich hatte ihn angefeuchtet und ausgedrückt. Da muss ich nochmal weiter testen.


----------



## dorni (Dec 8, 2013)

Erst einmal: Einen schönen zweiten Advent Euch allen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Naynadine: Ich feuchte den Beautyblender nicht nur an, ich mache ihn unter fließendem Wasser richtig nass, bis er nicht mehr größer wird. Dann in einem Handtuch einmal kräftig ausdrücken und die Foundation damit verblenden und einarbeiten. Ach, vergessen zu sagen, ich tupfe mir erst die Foundation in kleinen Klecksen ins Gesicht und dann arbeite ich mit dem BB. Sonst bleibt immer soviel Foundation im Schwämmchen zurück. Zur Reinigung verwende ich wie Anneri Wasser und echte Kernseife, der Brush Cleanser erscheint mir ungeeignet und der Alkoholanteil ist sicher auch nicht gut. Das mit der Kernseife ist ein Tipp von einem Mitarbeiter von Maske Berlin, er sagte sie würden auch ihre Pinsel so reinigen.

  Gekauft habe ich in letzter Zeit nur ganz wenig, Private Party l/s und Diamonds ccb. Yazmin hatte da noch Backups...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zur Zeit betreibe ich shop-my-stash, allerdings hat es Sephora.fr doch gewagt mir einen 25% Rabatt-Code zu schicken. Hach,... NARS, MUFE, Sisley... Nein, ich habe nichts bestellt!!

  Mal etwas anders: Weiß jemand von Euch, ob und wann Punk Couture und Magnetic Nude nach D kommen? Mich beschleicht ja das Gefühl, das PC, falls sie kommt, wieder Beck/KaDeWe/Breuninger exklusiv ist.

  So, ich werde jetzt mal Plätzchen backen, zumindest die drei Sorten.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 9, 2013)

Ich habe das nicht aus offiziellen Quellen, aber ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass PC genau so wie letztes Jahr TT rauskommen wird. Magnetic Nude ist am ersten Arbeitstag im Januar, würde ich sagen. Wenn Du wirklich ganz sicher etwas von PC haben willst, würde ich mich um ein CP kümmern. Ich habe letztes Jahr vergeblich auf TT gehofft - und nada. Und dann war in den USA natürlich alles ausverkauft.

  Mich ärgerts gerade ganz gewaltig dass ich bis zum 4. Januar in Wien sein werde und deswegen vermutlich den alljährlichen Lush Sale, Illamasqua und eben MN verpassen werde. *grummel*


----------



## dorni (Dec 10, 2013)

Danke Anneri.
  Ich bin nur auf den Punk Couture l/s scharf, obwohl ich ihn kaum benutzen würde. Und für einen Lippie will ich keinen Versand bezahlen. Ich werde mal im Pro Store in Köln anrufen, die müßten wissen, was im Januar kommt.

  Ich bin bis zum 3. Januar bei meiner Mutter, d.h. ich bin ohne Internet. Da kann man den No-Buy-Vorsatz gut durchhalten.

  Wie war denn der Kurs bei Illa, Anneri? Und soll MN in Österreich erst später kommen? Es gibt übrigens eine Make Up For Ever Boutique in Wien, falls Dir langweilig wird....


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 10, 2013)

dorni said:


> Erst einmal: Einen schönen zweiten Advent Euch allen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ja, das dachte ich mir auch. Ich versuchs einfach mal mit Alepposeife, oder einem milden Naturkosmetik Shampoo.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 10, 2013)

Alepposeife funktioniert super, das mache ich auch immer!  Würdest du deine Erkenntnisse mit uns teilen, dorni? Das wäre nett. Ich denke dass das Release Datum für AUT gleich ist, aber wir sind da zu Besuch und ich kann mir die Kommentare lebhaft vorstellen, wenn ich verkünde am 2. erstmal zu lush/ Mac zu wollen!  Der Kurs war interessant. Natürlich hat illamasqua einen bestimmten Trademark look, der sich durch alles zieht, und es bleibt dir natürlich selbst überlassen, wie du das dann im Endeffekt in deine tägliche Routine einbaust, aber es hat total viel Spaß gemacht, mit anderen mua etwas zu lernen und Dinge auszuprobieren. Ich würds direkt wieder machen! (Und habe nun eine liste von Dingen für deren sale. Waaaaah!)  Kann mich übrigens jmd kurz updaten, was wann wo hier mit riri ist? Online? Store? Überhaupt?


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 10, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Kann mich übrigens jmd kurz updaten, was wann wo hier mit riri ist? Online? Store? Überhaupt?


  Das ist ja super  Wenn die nur nicht so nach Kuhstall müffeln würde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Das verbinde ich zumindest mit dem Geruch.

  Zu Riri weiss ich gar nix, die ignoriere ich immer noch komplett. 

  Jetzt hab ich auch noch eine Diptyque Seife bestellt.


----------



## MACina (Dec 10, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Das ist ja super  Wenn die nur nicht so nach Kuhstall müffeln würde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Ich auch leider nicht


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 10, 2013)

Riri ist online bei MAC


----------



## dorni (Dec 10, 2013)

Also:

  - Magnetic Nude kommt im Januar, aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach am 02.01.
  - Punk Couture kommt nach Deutschland, ist aber Pro-Store exklusiv, Zeitpunkt steht noch nicht genau fest. Evt. NUR im Kölner Pro-Store.

  Von Illamasqua habe ich nur noch Skinbase in weiß und Atomic l/s auf meiner Liste.

  Riri Holiday geht komplett an mir vorbei. Aber ich muß gestehen, ihr Viva Glam Lippenstift steht schon auf meiner Wunschliste. Der Verpackung wegen...


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 23, 2013)

Die Leerpaletten und Inserts sind im Onlineshop jetzt billiger, falls jemand welche braucht 

  Wünsche euch allen Frohe Weihachten und erholsame Feiertage!


----------



## MACina (Dec 23, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Die Leerpaletten und Inserts sind im Onlineshop jetzt billiger, falls jemand welche braucht
> 
> *Wünsche euch allen Frohe Weihachten und erholsame Feiertage!*


  Ganz vielen Dank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ich wünsche dir und allen anderen auch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest


----------



## Anneri (Dec 23, 2013)

Euch allen auch schöne Feiertage! Ich hoffe Ihr verlebt ein paar schöne Tage ohne zu viel Stress.  Wie gehts deinem Zahn Naynadine?


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 23, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Wie gehts deinem Zahn Naynadine?


  Gerade fings schon gut an, als ich versucht habe Sojamilch in der Mikrowelle zu erwärmen... Die Milch ist irgendwie in der Tasse explodiert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kurzschluss und ich glaube die Mikrowelle ist hin... mal schauen, lol.
  Danke der Nachfrage  Habs heute nicht zum Arzt geschafft, ich denke Freitag gehe ich hin. Am 6.hätte ich eh einen Kontrolltermin, weiss nicht, ob ich so lange warten soll. Zum Glück tuts nicht weh.


----------



## MACina (Dec 23, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Gerade fings schon gut an, als ich versucht habe Sojamilch in der Mikrowelle zu erwärmen... Die Milch ist irgendwie in der Tasse explodiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh je, hast du schon wieder Probleme???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Gerade zu den Feiertagen....hoffentlich wird es bald besser!


  Sojamilch + Mikrowelle ist in der Tat schwierig....die mögen sich nicht.Da hatte ich früher auch öfter "überschäumende" Erlebnisse und das ist dann echt wie
  eine Explosion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Das geht nur,wenn man es gaaaaaaanz langsam macht, auf niedriger Stufe und immer mal umrührt.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 23, 2013)

MACina said:


> *Oh je, hast du schon wieder Probleme???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Mir ist bloß ein Stück abgebrochen. Danke 
  Mir ist es nur passiert, dass sie nach dem Aufwärmen überschäumt, wenn ich dann mit dem Löffel reingehe. Aber damit, dass es so knallt, habe ich nicht gerechnet. Das nächste mal mache ich sie lieber auf dem Herd warm.


----------



## MACina (Dec 23, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Wie gehts deinem Zahn Naynadine?


  Danke, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Bei mir wird es auf jeden Fall sehr,sehr ruhig


----------



## MACina (Dec 23, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Mir ist *bloß* ein Stück abgebrochen. Danke
> 
> *Das reicht ja....richtig unangenehm*
> 
> ...


  Oooh jaaaa....das kenne ich auch.Sojamilch ist da irgendwie zickig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Auf dem Herd auch unbedingt ganz viel umrühren.Sonst klebt die voll im Topf fest oder brennt sogar an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Oder kocht auch über


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 23, 2013)

Habe mir übrigens jetzt doch den Nars Concealer gekauft, kam heute schon an. Habe ihn mit dem BB aufgetragen, das Ergebnis gefällt mir ganz gut. Ich hatte die hellste Nuance genommen, die ist gerade so noch hell genug, also so mega hell wie ich erwartet hatte ist sie nicht. Leider ist die auch wieder etwas zu gelblich für meinen Geschmack.
  Den BB habe ich bisher mit Dr. Bronner Sensitiv Seife gewaschen, das hat gut geklappt.


----------



## MACina (Dec 23, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Habe mir übrigens jetzt doch den Nars Concealer gekauft, kam heute schon an. Habe ihn mit dem BB aufgetragen, das Ergebnis gefällt mir ganz gut. Ich hatte die hellste Nuance genommen, die ist* gerade so noch hell genug*, also so mega hell wie ich erwarttet hatte ist sie nicht. Leider ist die auch wieder* etwas zu gelblich* für meinen Geschmack.
> Den BB habe ich bisher mit Dr. Bronner Sensitiv Seife gewaschen, das hat gut geklappt.


  Geht mir genauso mit Chantilly.Aber er ist trotzdem noch der "beste" Concealer von allen,die ich bisher hatte.
  Vor allem mag ich die Textur sehr.Endlich mal kein creasen!
  Na ja...und das es mal eine passende Farbe für mich gibt....so langsam gebe ich die Hoffnung auf


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 23, 2013)

MACina said:


> Geht mir genauso mit Chantilly.Aber er ist trotzdem noch der "beste" Concealer von allen,die ich bisher hatte.
> Vor allem mag ich die Textur sehr.Endlich mal kein creasen!
> Na ja...und das es mal eine passende Farbe für mich gibt....so langsam gebe ich die Hoffnung auf


  Ja, sehr hell, dazu rosastichig und dann auch noch eine tolle Textur, das ist nicht einfach zu finden.
  Ich finde den Nars ja ein klein wenig trocken. Bei mir creast aber irgendwie alles und betont Poren, aber ich habe auch keine Lust mir jeden Tag silikonige Primer draufzuschmieren.
  Ich hab momentan den Nars, den Shiseido, Touche Eclat, P+P Highlighter Radiant Rose und den Clinique Airbrush in Rotation. Texturmäßig ist der Touche Eclat echt toll, aber deckt eben so gut wie gar nicht. Ich benutze den nur in Kombi mit einem anderen Concealer. Der P+P passt farblich am besten.


----------



## MACina (Dec 23, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Ja,* sehr hell, dazu rosastichig und dann auch noch eine tolle Textur,* das ist nicht einfach zu finden.
> 
> 
> *Das wäre*
> ...


 
  Ich finde Concealer immer trocken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Aber Nars ist noch am "wenigsten trocken" von denen,die ich bisher getestet habe.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 31, 2013)

Hallo Ihr Lieben, wollte nur kurz hier reinkommen und Euch einen guten Rutsch wünschen! Alles Gute fürs neue Jahr!!!


----------



## MACina (Dec 31, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben, wollte nur kurz hier reinkommen und Euch einen guten Rutsch wünschen! Alles Gute fürs neue Jahr!!!


  Ganz,ganz vielen Dank, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Dir und allen anderen wünsche ich auch einen guten Rutsch und für das neue Jahr insbesondere Gesundheit und ganz viel Glück


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 31, 2013)

MACina said:


> Ganz,ganz vielen Dank, Anneri
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Euch auch einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## MACina (Dec 31, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Euch auch einen guten Rutsch!


  Danke, Naynadine


----------



## dorni (Jan 3, 2014)

Mit ein wenig Verspätung:

  Schönes, neues Jahr Euch allen!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anneri: Laut der freundlichen Dame am CHANEL-Counter ist der Stichtag der 15. Januar. Und Punk Couture macht meine Zähne schön gelb.


----------



## MACina (Jan 3, 2014)

dorni said:


> Mit ein wenig Verspätung:
> 
> Schönes, neues Jahr Euch allen!!
> 
> ...


 
  Danke, dorni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Ich hoffe,daß du gut reingekommen bist


----------



## Anneri (Jan 3, 2014)

dorni said:


> Mit ein wenig Verspätung:
> 
> Schönes, neues Jahr Euch allen!!
> 
> ...


  Danke fürs Fragen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Und mach Dir keine Sorgen um PC, einfach den Mund zu lassen beim lächeln...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mein kurzer Test der Huggables war übrigens erfolgreich - kein Ausbluten und Feathern. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Auch das Tragegefühl war gut.


----------



## cutemiauw (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Happy new year 2014, wish you all a great year ahead! 

  Was off for awhile to stop me from buying stuff... proof that now I'm back I kept lurking to the Punk Couture


----------



## bis (Jan 3, 2014)

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## MACina (Jan 3, 2014)

cutemiauw said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Happy New Year, cutemiauw and bis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  Nice to see you back, cutemiauw


----------



## cutemiauw (Jan 3, 2014)

MACina said:


> Happy New Year, cutemiauw and bis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you MACina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wish you a great 2014!!! 

  PS: I just noticed the new Specktra feature to get notified when someone quoted my post. That is super great!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice to see you, bis and cutemiauw!

  Quote:


cutemiauw said:


> Thank you MACina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It's so weird, sometimes I get a notification but when I go to the post the person didn't quote me. Maybe they edited it out after quoting? Hm.


----------



## MACina (Jan 3, 2014)

cutemiauw said:


> Thank you MACina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you


----------



## cutemiauw (Jan 3, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Nice to see you, bis and cutemiauw!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> It's so weird, sometimes I get a notification but when I go to the post the person didn't quote me. Maybe they edited it out after quoting? Hm.


  Could be ? It's kinda evil though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just feel like I want to group hug everyone now MACina, Naynadine, bis, Anneri, dorni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sorry for hijacking the thread in English... rest assured I don't feel excluded when you talk in German... I'm just a bit out of the loop with the latest MU news


----------



## dorni (Jan 4, 2014)

It's so nice to have you back, bis and cutemiauw.


  I think Punk Couture is quite nice. The two Lipsticks I've bought are intensely pigmented and apply evenly. The Quad was tempting, a decent version of Carbon, but Idol Eyes was the dealbreaker. What a glittery mess!

  Magnetic Nude is beautiful, but the price tag on the eyeshadows - small size and 23€ - made me skip them without remorse. Blushes are just beautiful and very blendable. I didn't look at the skinfinishes and lipsticks at all, just bought It's Physical f/l.


----------



## cutemiauw (Jan 4, 2014)

dorni said:


> It's so nice to have you back, bis and cutemiauw.
> 
> 
> I think Punk Couture is quite nice. The two Lipsticks I've bought are intensely pigmented and apply evenly. The Quad was tempting, a decent version of Carbon, but Idol Eyes was the dealbreaker. What a glittery mess!
> ...


  Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Which lipsticks did you get dorni? Thanks for the quad info! I think I might look into the blushes too...

  I was at DM and Alverde got a new collection with a black plum lipstick. I just have to try it! The color is nice (I realized I could wear black plum!) but the texture is way too smooth and soft it's actually highlighting every dry spot on my lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

  Oh I so miss talking about beauty purchases 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## dorni (Jan 4, 2014)

cutemiauw said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Punk Couture and Studded Kiss. I'll get not much use out of PC, but it's PURPLE!!! SK is a beautiful deep red shade, with neither blueish nor brownish undertones. Love that one as well. The formula is drying, like nearly every matte lipstick I've tried.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 5, 2014)

Frohes neues Jahr euch allen! Happy new year to everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ich bleib jetzt mal im Deutschen: Wisst ihr, wie viel der Versand aus Amerika nach Deutschland ungefähr kostet? Ich hätte so, so gerne die Naked 3, aber über Sephora France möchte ich sie nicht bestellen, da ich da 14€ Versandkosten + 45€ die Palette zahlen müsste und fast 60€ ist mir die Naked 3 dann doch nicht wert. Oder kennt jemand sonst eine Möglichkeit, an sie ranzukommen?


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 5, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Frohes neues Jahr euch allen! Happy new year to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gibts die denn nicht mehr bei den üblichen UK Shops wie HQhair usw?


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh, daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mhh, bei HQHair kostet sie auch 47€. Würde ich sie in den USA bestellen, wären es umgerechnet circa 38€, aber, wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht, wie viel der Versand kostet. Dann muss ich wohl mal recherchieren. Kommt wahrscheinlich auch auf's Gleiche raus.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 5, 2014)

Mit UD kenne ich mich nicht so aus, aber ich meine es gibt noch weitere UK Shops, die die Marke führen. Bei zB HQhair gibts zudem auch öfter Rabattcodes. Evtl hat da noch jemand anderes einen Tipp


----------



## MACina (Jan 5, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Frohes neues Jahr euch allen! Happy new year to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





....Willkommen im "MAC in Germany" thread, SleepingBeauty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Dir auch noch ein gutes,neues Jahr


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 5, 2014)

MACina said:


> ....Willkommen im "MAC in Germany" thread, SleepingBeauty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Dankeschön!


----------



## dorni (Jan 6, 2014)

Bei Sephora.fr gibt es regelmäßig Rabattcodes für -20%. Einfach mal bei http://www.bon-et-reduction.com vorbeischauen, der Versand erfolgt mit UPS. Geht sehr schnell, ist versichert und man kann den Verlauf verfolgen. Aus den USA mußt Du ca. $13 einkalkulieren (unversichert und kein Tracking) und dann gibt es auch noch den Zoll.


----------



## cutemiauw (Jan 6, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Frohes neues Jahr euch allen! Happy new year to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Happy New Year SleepingBeauty! Und auch wilkommen bei Mac In Germany 

  Ditto mit Naynadine bei HQHair. Ich habe die Naked 1 bei HQHair bestellen, und das ist schon okay aber kein tracking bei der Versand. Zoll und USA bestellen mag Ich immer nicht!

  PS: I must apologize beforehand and in advance in later posts for my poor Deutsch


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 6, 2014)

cutemiauw said:


> Happy New Year SleepingBeauty! Und auch wilkommen bei Mac In Germany
> 
> Ditto mit Naynadine bei HQHair. Ich habe die Naked 1 bei HQHair bestellen, und das ist schon okay aber kein tracking bei der Versand. Zoll und USA bestellen mag Ich immer nicht!
> 
> PS: I must apologize beforehand and in advance in later posts for my poor Deutsch


  Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No need to apologize, your German is just fine! Ich werde die Naked 3 einfach dort bestellen, wo sie am schnellsten wieder verfügbar ist. Momentan ist sie ja überall ausverkauft.


----------



## cutemiauw (Jan 7, 2014)

Just extending my post I made on the other thread, I am currently building my own startup in the beauty recommendation / social cataloging platform. I'd love to interview / ask a few questions if you're interested. There's a google doc survey I made: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1GLHFmejXnBfRuyVwoV6iA_V8AX-iJL4Zhsh8zMX03ds/viewform or feel free to pm me through Specktra .

  Thank you so much


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 7, 2014)

cutemiauw said:


> Just extending my post I made on the other thread, I am currently building my own startup in the beauty recommendation / social cataloging platform. I'd love to interview / ask a few questions if you're interested. There's a google doc survey I made: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1GLHFmejXnBfRuyVwoV6iA_V8AX-iJL4Zhsh8zMX03ds/viewform or feel free to pm me through Specktra .
> 
> Thank you so much


  Done


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 7, 2014)

Wisst ihr, was im Feburar für eine LE rauskommt?


----------



## Anneri (Jan 7, 2014)

cutemiauw said:


> Just extending my post I made on the other thread, I am currently building my own startup in the beauty recommendation / social cataloging platform. I'd love to interview / ask a few questions if you're interested. There's a google doc survey I made: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1GLHFmejXnBfRuyVwoV6iA_V8AX-iJL4Zhsh8zMX03ds/viewform or feel free to pm me through Specktra .  Thank you so much ompom:


  Done!  SleepingBeauty, erstmal hallo! Nice to see you and have you here! (Hab das grad nur auf Englisch geschrieben weil ich keine vernünftige deutsche Formulierung hinbekommen hab lol.)  Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung. Viva Glam kommt wohl im März. Wenn ich demnächst nochmal im store vorbeischaue, kann ich aber gerne mal fragen.  Und vielleicht die großen cool/warm Paletten?


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 9, 2014)

Danke, Anneri!   Das mit den Paletten kann natürlich sein. Ich wüsste auch sonst nichts. Wenn die Fantasy of Flowers erst im Februar in die USA kommt, kommt die wohl erst im März zu uns.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 9, 2014)

Ich war heute nochmal im Store (und habe noch einen der Huggables gekauft, shame on me!) und habe nach LEs im Februar gefragt - und keiner hatte eine Ahnung. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Aber ich werds Ende des Monats nochmal versuchen.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Ihr alle, bräuchte kurz Eure Hilfe:
  Hat jemand von Euch eine Ahnung davon, ob der 287er Pinsel permanent ist oder nicht? In den USA ist er's offensichtlich, hier habe ich ihn auf der MAC-Seite nicht gefunden und bei Douglas ja. Nun bin ich verwirrt?!


----------



## dorni (Jan 11, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hi Ihr alle, bräuchte kurz Eure Hilfe:
> Hat jemand von Euch eine Ahnung davon, ob der 287er Pinsel permanent ist oder nicht? In den USA ist er's offensichtlich, hier habe ich ihn auf der MAC-Seite nicht gefunden und bei Douglas ja. Nun bin ich verwirrt?!


  Hi Anneri:
  Ich vermute mal, das es sich um Restbestände handelt. Den 286 gibt es ja noch auf der hiesigen MAC-Seite. Douglas hat häufiger noch alte LE Teile im Shop, ebenso MAC US. Gerade habe ich dort noch das Quad aus der Art of the Eye LE gesehen.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 6, 2014)

Habe gerade gesehen dass VG Rihanna online ist. Außerdem sind die farbigen Mascaras offensichtlich das einzige, was diesen Monat neu gekommen ist.
  Vielleicht interessierts ja jemanden?


----------



## Anneri (Feb 6, 2014)

Btw, in UK kommt FF am 20.2. raus. Ich frage mich nun ob das hier auch so sein wird? Hat jemand Infos? Rihanna ist auch heute zeitgleich in D und UK rausgekommen.  Dorni, bist du an irgendwas interessiert? Würdest du zum store kommen?


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Feb 7, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Habe gerade gesehen dass VG Rihanna online ist. Außerdem sind die farbigen Mascaras offensichtlich das einzige, was diesen Monat neu gekommen ist.
> Vielleicht interessierts ja jemanden?


  Und gestern Abend war er schon wieder ausverkauft. Ich bin momentan eh nicht interessiert; wenn, dann nur an dem Lipglass, aber da die Sachen ja wohl mindestens 6 Monate bleiben, lasse ich mir noch Zeit.
  Allerdings finde ich es krass, dass er gestern Abend schon ausverkauft war. Langsam macht es keinen Spaß mehr, LEs von MAC zu jagen. Besonders die RiRi-Kollektionen haben ja Frauen in Furien verwandelt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Zur FoF weiß ich leider nichts, da ich aus Sparmaßnahmen momentan nicht mehr zum Counter komme.


----------



## dorni (Feb 8, 2014)

Hallo Anneri,

  FF würde ich mir ganz gerne anschauen, auch wenn nichts auf meiner Wunschliste steht. Weißt Du ob es wieder ein Event geben wird?


----------



## Anneri (Feb 8, 2014)

dorni said:


> Hallo Anneri,
> 
> FF würde ich mir ganz gerne anschauen, auch wenn nichts auf meiner Wunschliste steht. Weißt Du ob es wieder ein Event geben wird?


Soweit ich weiß nicht. Ich wollte eigentlich heute hin und fragen, habs aber nicht mehr geschafft und hoffe nun, dass ich im Laufe nächster Woche mal reingehen und fragen kann. Ich schick Dir dann ne PM, ja?


----------



## dorni (Feb 8, 2014)

Anneri: Machen wir so, danke Dir!


----------



## bodybyvi (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh great. I will go to Germany for buying but happy to see the price list. Thank you.


----------



## dorni (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi bodybyvi!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That pricelist is from 2005! The current prices are a few Euros higher.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 24, 2014)

Die FoF ist bei Beck online. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hatte ja schon total verdrängt, dass ein MB mittlerweile 26€ kostet... Ich lasse die LE aus.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 24, 2014)

Ich geh am sa wahrscheinlich mal PT angucken, aber mir geht's nicht besonders und ich habe das Gefühl, dass mein leben auch ohne weitergeht... ;-)  Ist Beck immer so früh dran? #clueless


----------



## MACina (Feb 24, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Ist Beck immer so früh dran? #clueless


  Das tut mir leid, Anneri....fühl' dich lieb gedrückt


----------



## dorni (Feb 24, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Ist Beck immer so früh dran? #clueless








Gute Besserung!! Und ja, das Leben geht auch ohne MAC-LE Produkte weiter, ich glaube immer mehr daran.

  Soweit ich es mitbekommen habe, ist Beck in letzter Zeit immer schneller als die anderen Shops.

  @Naynadine: 26€ für die MB ist recht heftig, ich werde die LE auch auslassen. Mich haben im Vorfeld zwar die Fluidlines angesprochen, aber die Swatches haben mich kuriert.

  Leider habe ich am WE entdeckt, das Burberry gar nicht so überteuert ist und auch noch versandkostenfrei liefert. Ich kämpfe gegen die Versuchung!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 24, 2014)

dorni said:


> Gute Besserung!! Und ja, das Leben geht auch ohne MAC-LE Produkte weiter, ich glaube immer mehr daran.
> 
> Soweit ich es mitbekommen habe, ist Beck in letzter Zeit immer schneller als die anderen Shops.
> 
> ...


  Leider (oder zum Glück) kann man da aber nur mit KK zahlen und nicht mit Paypal, d.h. ich kann dort nicht bestellen. Sonst hätte ich das auch schon längst getan...

  @Anneri, hoffe dir gehst bald besser!
  Normalerweise ist Beck nicht früher dran, meine ich... evtl haben die einfach die Sachen früher geliefert bekommen.

  Ich hätte ja schon ganz gerne den Petal Power Blush, aber dafür habe ich gar kein Geld über, selbst wenn die MB nicht so überteuert wären.

  Wann kommen bei uns denn nochmal die CC Sachen?


----------



## dorni (Feb 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Leider (oder zum Glück) kann man da aber nur mit KK zahlen und nicht mit Paypal, d.h. ich kann dort nicht bestellen. Sonst hätte ich das auch schon längst getan...
> 
> @Anneri, hoffe dir gehst bald besser!
> Normalerweise ist Beck nicht früher dran, meine ich... evtl haben die einfach die Sachen früher geliefert bekommen.
> ...


Laut unserem Collections Calendar sollen die auch im März kommen. Da bin ich richtig neugierig drauf.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 24, 2014)

dorni said:


> Laut unserem Collections Calendar sollen die auch im März kommen. Da bin ich richtig neugierig drauf.


  Dann kommen die bestimmt mit der FOF raus. Ich bin auch versucht die CC Cream zu probieren.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 24, 2014)

Danke Ihr Lieben für due netten Wünsche und virtuellen hugs! Und schon gehts mir ein biischen besser. 

  dorni, erzähl doch mal was genau von Burberry Dich anspricht und ich werde dann prompt Deine Illusionen zerstören. ;-)

  Naynadine, weißt Du zufällig wie der SPF der CC Cream ist? Ich bin nämlich von der von Lisa Eldrigde vorgestellten Bourjois CC Cream angefixt, an der ich allerdings den 15er SPF etwas mau finde.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 24, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Danke Ihr Lieben für due netten Wünsche und virtuellen hugs! Und schon gehts mir ein biischen besser.
> 
> dorni, erzähl doch mal was genau von Burberry Dich anspricht und ich werde dann prompt Deine Illusionen zerstören. ;-)
> 
> Naynadine, weißt Du zufällig wie der SPF der CC Cream ist? Ich bin nämlich von der von Lisa Eldrigde vorgestellten Bourjois CC Cream angefixt, an der ich allerdings den 15er SPF etwas mau finde.


  Die müssten SPF30 haben.


----------



## MACina (Feb 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Die müssten SPF30 haben.


  Ja, sollen sie laut maccosmetics.com haben:

http://www.maccosmetics.com/product...-Prime-CC-Colour-Correcting-SPF-30/index.tmpl


----------



## dorni (Feb 24, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Danke Ihr Lieben für due netten Wünsche und virtuellen hugs! Und schon gehts mir ein biischen besser.
> 
> dorni, erzähl doch mal *was genau von Burberry Dich anspricht* und ich werde dann prompt Deine Illusionen zerstören. ;-)
> 
> Naynadine, weißt Du zufällig wie der SPF der CC Cream ist? Ich bin nämlich von der von Lisa Eldrigde vorgestellten Bourjois CC Cream angefixt, an der ich allerdings den 15er SPF etwas mau finde.


  Na dann zerstöre mal Eyeshadow in Taupe Brown und Lipstick in Oxblood. Hat der Burberry Store in FFM die dekorative Kosmetik?
  Und hattest Du zufällig die Möglichkeit in London den Skin Base Lift zu testen? Ich brauche einen neuen undereye concealer. Moisturecover geht zur Neige und so toll war er nicht, das es einen Nachkauf rechtfertigen würde.

  SPF 30 klingt nicht schlecht, allerdings wird meine Haut sie bestimmt nicht als alleinige Pflege akzeptieren. Die ist dehydriert bis zum geht nicht mehr.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 25, 2014)

Hm, schwer. Also, nicht der Reihe nach: Nein, hier hat's keine Möglichkeit sich Burberry anzugucken. Der nächste (Douglas)Counter ist in Stuttgart oder Düsseldorf... Und nochmal nein: in London nicht die Skin base lift getestet. Uns haben sie nur das alte Zeug gegeben... ;-) Sorry dass ich nur schlechte Nachrichten habe! Bei burberry hast du dir natürlich was rausgesucht das ich nicht habe. Also: ich finde burberry generell nice to have, kein must have, wenn man gerade Geld zum ausgeben hat. *husthust* Lippenstifte find ich eher basic, muss aber zugeben die verschiedenen finishes noch nicht getestet zu haben. Lidschatten find ich mit UD vergleichbar. Ich hab Rosewood und Midnight Brown (?) und finde die so komplett UD-typisch, komplett mit Schimmer-fallout. Pale Barley bin ich ungelogen 2 Jahre hinterhergejagt und habe ein dupe von catrice :eyeroll: wobei ich beide mag, so ist's nicht. Die matteren e/s hab ich noch nie getestet.  Aber wie auch immer: es sind keine holy grail Produkte (das einzige Produkt ab dem ich richtig hänge ist das blush in cameo. Das ist große liebe!) und für den Preis solltest du definitiv vorher testen. Hat das geholfen?


----------



## dorni (Feb 25, 2014)

Ja, danke Dir, das hat geholfen. Ich bin nicht der größte Fan der UD Lidschatten, daher verzichte ich wohl und kaufe für den Betrag lieber NARS Lhasa. Cameo hat mir von den Blushes auch am besten gefallen. Aber mit Blush habe ich es nicht so sehr.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 27, 2014)

FoF ist bei MAC online. Ich war kurz in Versuchung und habe PP in den Warenkorb gelegt, aber bevor ich die Bestellung abschließen konnte, war er auch schon ausverkauft und wurde mir aus dem Korb gelöscht. Ich sehs als ,,Halt dich gefälligst an dein Low-Buy''-Zeichen...


----------



## MACina (Feb 27, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> FoF ist bei MAC online. Ich war kurz in Versuchung und habe PP in den Warenkorb gelegt, aber bevor ich die Bestellung abschließen konnte, war er auch schon ausverkauft und wurde mir aus dem Korb gelöscht.* Ich sehs als ,,Halt dich gefälligst an dein Low-Buy''-Zeichen... *








...da hat MAC dir die Entscheidung abgenommen.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 27, 2014)

Ist doch auch schön, wenn das Schicksal einem Entscheidungen abnimmt!

  (Und Douglas kommt ja auch noch...)

  Ich habe gerade das Gefühl, dass Deutschland das absolut letzte Land ist, das FoF bekommt. Deswegen scheint vielleicht die Kollektion auch schon so over bevor sie überhaupt richtig gekommen ist. Bin gespannt ob sie am Sa im Laden ist, oder das der online release bedeutet dass sie heute schon draußen ist?


----------



## MACina (Feb 27, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Ist doch auch schön, wenn das Schicksal einem Entscheidungen abnimmt!
> 
> *(Und Douglas kommt ja auch noch...)*
> 
> Ich habe gerade das Gefühl, dass Deutschland das absolut letzte Land ist, das FoF bekommt. Deswegen scheint vielleicht die Kollektion auch schon so over bevor sie überhaupt richtig gekommen ist. Bin gespannt ob sie am Sa im Laden ist, oder das der online release bedeutet dass sie heute schon draußen ist?


 





...ich hab' s nur gedacht und nicht geschrieben....


----------



## dorni (Feb 27, 2014)

FoF wird an mir vorbeigehen. Obwohl das Chartreuse Bouquet Pigment mein Beuteschema ist, werde ich passen. Denn: Ich habe dem 20% Rabatt bei Sephora nicht widerstehen können und ein paar Teile gekauft. ByeBye low-buy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Ich gebe meiner Mutter die Schuld, sie brauchte Pflegenachschub und hat mich genötigt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 zu bestellen. Da konnte ich nicht anders. Bis auf das MUFE HD Blush stand alles auch auf meiner ewigen Wunschliste.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 5, 2014)

Ich würde folgendes Video soooooooo gerne im low-buy thread posten, aber ich denke, informativ ists für uns alle!

http://www.ardmediathek.de/mdr-fern...ndenfang-mit-billig-creme?documentId=19326510


----------



## Anneri (Mar 9, 2014)

Hm, ich habe gerade die Glamour aus dem Briefkasten gefischt und mir mal die Angebote für die Glamour Shopping Week angeschaut. Also beautytechnisch find ichs jetzt nicht so super. Ein bissl John Frieda und Max Factor, der übliche Douglas 10% Rabatt NUR für Düfte (huh?), Parfumdreams mit 16% (huh?) und Flaconi 15%, Kiehls mit 20%, bei Clinique gibts keinen Rabatt, nur beim Kauf von zwei Produkten eine Mini-Mascara und Augencreme gratis. Bin etwas enttäuscht muss ich zugeben.

  Und etwas thematisch abweichend, aber nervt Euch in Magazinen und Blogs auch so sehr, immer wieder und wieder 'Frischekick' und 'aufpinseln' zu lesen? Ich kenne wirklich niemanden in meinem Alltag, der diese Wörter außerhalb von 'PR-Sprech' verwenden würde.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 9, 2014)

Waaas? Nur 16% bei PD?? Und ich freue mich seit Monaten darauf und bastel an meinem Warenkorb. Wenn es die üblichen 15€ Rabatt nicht gibt, dann bestelle ich auch nicht. Gab es nicht sogar zwischendurch mal 20% dort? Hätte ich mal lieber dann bestellt. 
  Das wird ja immer schlimmer mit den ''Deals'' hier in Deutschland, da bekommt man wirklich kaum noch etwas geboten. Da gibts in anderen Ländern auch ohne Shopping Week bessere Schnäppchen. Douglas nehme ich mir ihren 10% schon gar nicht mehr ernst. Als wenn die es sich nicht mal erlauben könnten 20% zu geben...


----------



## Anneri (Mar 9, 2014)

Wirklich wahr.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Bin voll Deiner Meinung. Ich hab noch einen 20% Code von hqhair, da wird dann wohl mein Geld hingehen. Pah.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 9, 2014)

Ich kriege die Glamour im Abo, aber die Ausgabe habe ich noch nicht.
  Ich warte bis sie (hoffentlich) nochmal 20% geben. Wollte aber eigentlich einen Concealer nachkaufen und eine Augencreme, muss mal schauen wo ich die sonst am preiswertesten bekomme.


----------



## MACina (Mar 9, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hm, ich habe gerade die Glamour aus dem Briefkasten gefischt und mir mal die Angebote für die Glamour Shopping Week angeschaut. Also beautytechnisch find ichs jetzt nicht so super. Ein bissl John Frieda und Max Factor, der übliche Douglas 10% Rabatt NUR für Düfte (huh?), Parfumdreams mit 16% (huh?) und Flaconi 15%, Kiehls mit 20%, bei Clinique gibts keinen Rabatt, nur beim Kauf von zwei Produkten eine Mini-Mascara und Augencreme gratis. Bin etwas enttäuscht muss ich zugeben.
> 
> Und etwas thematisch abweichend, aber nervt Euch in Magazinen und Blogs auch so sehr, immer wieder und wieder 'Frischekick' und 'aufpinseln' zu lesen? Ich kenne wirklich niemanden in meinem Alltag, der diese Wörter außerhalb von 'PR-Sprech' verwenden würde.


 
  Das sind ja wirklich nicht gerade "verlockende" Angebote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Habe die Glamour noch nicht.Muss nächste Woche mal wieder in die Stadt fahren!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 10, 2014)

Mir ist erst heute aufgefallen dass Rituals gar nicht dabei ist, was ich super ärgerlich finde. Letztes Jahr fand ich das Angebot sehr viel besser.

  Naynadine, wir hatte doch neulich mal über diese Ebelin Undereyepads unterhalten (Schminkhilfen nennen die sie), und ich habe sie heute morgen das erste mal ausprobiert, als ich ein AMU mit Pigmenten geschminkt habe. Also: Funktioniert super. Aber: Die haften schon ziemlich ordentlich an der Haut, also ist das nichts, was ich jeden Tag verwenden würde aus lauter Angst, die Haut beim Abziehen zu sehr zu beanspruchen. Aber zum Glück schminke ich auch nicht jeden Tag mit MES oder Piggies. Für 1,95 definitv nicht schlecht. Sie sind aus Silikon was ganz nett für Leute wie mich ist, die manchmal gegen den 'Klebstoff' der an Augenpads sein kann, allergisch reagiert (Klorane, I'm looking at you!). Wenn man geschickter ist als ich, kann man sicherlich auch schlicht ein Kosmetiktuch unter die Augen halten während man schminkt.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 10, 2014)

Heute kam meine Glamour, muss nachher mal in Ruhe durchschauen, ob wenigstens irgendein brauchbares Angebot für mich dabei ist.

  Anneri - danke für die Beschreibung. Die klingen ja gar nicht mal schlecht. Nur wenn die relativ stark an der Haut haften, weiss ich auch nicht ob ich die wirklich brauche. 
  Hatte bisher total vergessen nach denen zu schauen.

  An der Stelle frage ich hier nochmal, gibt es von irgendeiner Drogeriemarke eine wasserfeste braune Mascara? Ich hab immer noch keine neue Mascara gekauft und benutze meine Splashproof schon bedenklich lange.

  Und hat schon jemand was gehört, wann & wo die Proenza LE bei uns erhältlich ist?


----------



## MACina (Mar 10, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Heute kam meine Glamour, muss nachher mal in Ruhe durchschauen, ob wenigstens irgendein brauchbares Angebot für mich dabei ist.
> 
> Anneri - danke für die Beschreibung. Die klingen ja gar nicht mal schlecht. Nur wenn die relativ stark an der Haut haften, weiss ich auch nicht ob ich die wirklich brauche.
> Hatte bisher total vergessen nach denen zu schauen.
> ...


 
  Könnte mir vorstellen,daß die irgendwie exclusive ist


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 10, 2014)

MACina said:


> Könnte mir vorstellen,daß die irgendwie exclusive ist


  Genau das befürchte ich nämlich auch :/


----------



## Anneri (Mar 10, 2014)

Denke ich auch. War ja bei den letzten Designer-LEs so, oder?


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 10, 2014)

Die letzten waren ja so exclusive, dass man kaum bis gar nicht ran kam. Die Roitfeld und die MW2 gabs doch nur in einem Store in Hamburg, oder? Ansonsten gabs die Designer LEs wenigstens noch im Onlineshop.

  Ich glaube die Osbourne LE wird auch sehr exclusiv. Ich meine ich hätte glesen, dass es sie in Ö gar nicht online geben wird und nur in ein paar Stores. Dann wird es bei uns sicher auch nicht viel besser aussehen...


----------



## Anneri (Mar 10, 2014)

Huh. Das hört sich nicht gut an mit den Osbournes! Bei denen habe ich aber mehr Hoffnung als Schouler. Du hast recht, die letzten gabs nur im Alsterhaus. Antonio Lopez auch, wenn ich mich recht erinnere? Naja, wollte Schouler, Playland und By Request eh skippen, aber irrational wie ich bin hätte ich zumindest gern die Option.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 10, 2014)

Die AL gabs bei Beck, aber da gehen die Sachen so schnell im Onlineshop weg, dass man das eigentlich gleich vergessen kann.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 10, 2014)

Bin dann noch auf Maleficent gespannt...


----------



## MACina (Mar 10, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> *Die letzten waren ja so exclusive, dass man kaum bis gar nicht ran kam.* Die Roitfeld und die MW2 gabs doch nur in einem Store in Hamburg, oder? Ansonsten gabs die Designer LEs wenigstens noch im Onlineshop.
> 
> Ich glaube die Osbourne LE wird auch sehr exclusiv. Ich meine ich hätte glesen, dass es sie in Ö gar nicht online geben wird und nur in ein paar Stores. Dann wird es bei uns sicher auch nicht viel besser aussehen...


 
  Ja, die gab es leider echt nur an ganz wenigen Orten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  Aber es könnte auch sein,daß eine LE Breuni-exclusive und eine andere Douglas-exclusive wird.War doch letztes Jahr auch so.
  Da gab es Baking Beauties bei Douglas (dieses Jahr dann vielleicht Playland???-> auch eine "bunte Fun-LE") und In Extra Dimension bei Breuni (dieses Jahr dann vielleicht
  eine von Designer LEs???)


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 10, 2014)

Mich interessiert eigentlich nur die Proenza, auf die restlichen LEs könnte ich verzichten.


----------



## dorni (Mar 10, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Mich interessiert eigentlich nur die Proenza, auf die restlichen LEs könnte ich verzichten.


Das geht mir genauso. Vielleicht habe ich Glück und sie ist KaDeWe exklusiv, dann kann ich eine Freundin hinschicken. Die AL-Sachen gab es übrigens recht lange bei Beck.

  A propos By Request: auf maccosmetics.de sind die By Request Lidschatten und Lippenstifte zwar aufgeführt, aber als ausverkauft markiert. Und sowohl die Paint Pots als auch die Pigmente sind falsch eingepreist. Kosten beide 19,50€ statt 23€/23,50€. Leider ist mein Buget für diesen Monat schon ausgeschöpft, ansonsten würde ich zuschlagen. Ich habe mir von einer Freundin ein paar Paletten (2x Single / 1x Double) plus Einsätze und VG Rihanna l/s und l/g mitbringen lassen. Das Lipglass ist allerdings für mein Patenkind.


----------



## chola (Mar 14, 2014)

Ich freue mich schon total auf dies diesjährige Sommer Le. Die Verpackung ist so klasse.

  Aber kann es sein, dass MAC die Preise erhöht hat? Ich habe mir länger nichts im Laden gekauft und war beim Preis von 26€ vom Petal Power doch sehr überrascht muss ich sagen. Ich dachte,die LE Blushes wären billiger bei ca. 24€.

  Wann kommt die Proenza Le zu uns ? Vllt habe ich da gerade Glück und bin in Madrid, wo es einen Pro Store gibt oder mein Freund muss wieder loslaufen.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 22, 2014)

Habe gerade bei Magi-Mania gesehen dass es nun Burberry MU bei Douglas online gibt und musste diese Info direkt teilen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ein schönes WE Euch!


----------



## MACina (Mar 22, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Habe gerade bei Magi-Mania gesehen *dass es nun Burberry MU bei Douglas online* *gibt* und musste diese Info direkt teilen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Da war ich gestern auch ganz erstaunt,als ich mir die Neuigkeiten bei douglas.de angesehen habe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Zum Glück bin ich "Burberry-resistent" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Wünsche euch auch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hallo Macina und Anneri !  Ich wollte nur wissen. Gibt es ( endlich ) eine Inglot boutique in Frankreich oder nicht ? ( corner in Paris), wir freuteten uns darauf  in 2013 aber ich weiss nicht, was dann passiert. Ein gutes Wochenende noch  zu der deutschen Team hier !


----------



## Anneri (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi Dominique!
  Nein, wir haben hier in Deutschland nur Inglot in Düsseldorf und Berlin, soweit ich weiß. In Frankfurt leider nicht...
  Auch Dir ein schönes Wochenende! Grüße nach Frankreich!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 22, 2014)

Ich war auch ganz geschockt, dass es jetzt Burberry und TF online gibt! Dabei hatte mir Douglas vor noch nicht allzu langer Zeit geantwortet, dass es nicht geplant es Burberry ins Sortiment aufzunehmen. Kann jemand was zu dem Kabuki sagen? Der sieht ja ganz gut aus. Momentan bin ich eh pleite, aber ich habe noch Gutscheine, die wollte ich eigentlich für Chanel etc sparen, aber ich weiss nicht wie lange ich mich noch zurückhalten kann. :-D

  Anneri, hast du welche von den Cheek Pops gekauft? Ich hab doch noch den Peach ergattert und der ist ein Traum.

  Es kommen so viele neue tolle Kollektionen und Produkte raus, ich bin ganz überfordert. Weiss zufällig jemand, wann die Chanel Les Beiges bei uns rauskommt? Die neuen YSL Paletten und das lose Puder reizen mich auch, und die neuen Armani Blushes. Ach ja, und die EL Pure Color Envy l/s und der nude Lip Pencil - den konnte ich allerdings bisher nur in UK und US Shops entdecken.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 22, 2014)

MACina said:


> Da war ich gestern auch ganz erstaunt,als ich mir die Neuigkeiten bei douglas.de angesehen habe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hast du Burberry Produkte gehabt und warst nicht zufrieden damit?


----------



## MACina (Mar 22, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Ein gutes Wochenende noch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Danke,Dominique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Dir auch ein schönes Wochenende!


Gut,daß Anneri dir schon helfen konnte,denn mit Inglot kenne ich mich gar nicht aus...


----------



## MACina (Mar 22, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Hast du Burberry Produkte gehabt und warst nicht zufrieden damit?


  Nein,ich habe keine.Aber mich sprechen weder das Design (finde ich ganz schlimm...) noch die swatches von den Produkten,die ich bisher gesehen habe, an.Reizen mich irgendwie so gar nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Ich freue mich aber total,daß ich endlich die TF Private Blend Düfte bei Douglas bestellen kann   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  Ist doch einfacher als am Counter und wenn ich mal einen 10%-Gutschein habe,lohnt sich das so richtig.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 22, 2014)

MACina said:


> *Nein,ich hatte noch keine.Aber mich sprechen weder das Design (finde ich ganz schlimm...) noch die swatches von den Produkten,die ich bisher gesehen habe, an*.Reizen mich irgendwie so gar nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Achso 
  Ich möchte auf jeden Fall mal etwas von Burberry und auch TF probieren, aber kann mich noch nicht entscheiden was.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 22, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Ich war auch ganz geschockt, dass es jetzt Burberry und TF online gibt! Dabei hatte mir Douglas vor noch nicht allzu langer Zeit geantwortet, dass es nicht geplant es Burberry ins Sortiment aufzunehmen. Kann jemand was zu dem Kabuki sagen? Der sieht ja ganz gut aus. Momentan bin ich eh pleite, aber ich habe noch Gutscheine, die wollte ich eigentlich für Chanel etc sparen, aber ich weiss nicht wie lange ich mich noch zurückhalten kann. :-D
> 
> Anneri, hast du welche von den Cheek Pops gekauft? Ich hab doch noch den Peach ergattert und der ist ein Traum.
> 
> Es kommen so viele neue tolle Kollektionen und Produkte raus, ich bin ganz überfordert. Weiss zufällig jemand, wann die Chanel Les Beiges bei uns rauskommt? Die neuen YSL Paletten und das lose Puder reizen mich auch, und die neuen Armani Blushes. Ach ja, und die EL Pure Color Envy l/s und der nude Lip Pencil - den konnte ich allerdings bisher nur in UK und US Shops entdecken.


  Die Pinsel habe ich noch nie anfassen können, daher - I don't know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aber ich bin mir sicher dass Du dazu Mengen an reviews finden wirst, gerade mit Deinen detektivischen Fähigkeiten!

  Ich hatte die Cheek Pops erfolgreich verdrängt, bis ich letzte Woche gelesen habe, dass sie in Irland nur 20€ kosten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Und man glaubt es nicht, aber ich bin im April in Irland...
  Ich versuche aber, so wenig wie möglich zu kaufen, denn Alluring Aquatic wird bestimmt teuer! Von den Les Beiges weiß ich nichts, aber wenn Du möchtest, kann ich nach dem nude pencil gerne in Irland für Dich gucken! Die Sommer Palette von EL sieht auch toll aus.
  Gerade ist wieder so ein Moment, wo quasi alle skincare items auf einmal dem Ende entgegen gehen, und daher werde ich mich ziemlich mit allem anderen einschränken müssen.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 22, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Achso
> Ich möchte auf jeden Fall mal etwas von Burberry und auch TF probieren, aber kann mich noch nicht entscheiden was.


Du weißt ja, dass ich TF ziemlich gut kenne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, und ich würde zu den blushes raten. Die quads finde ich hemmungslos überbewertet. Die Lippenstifte sind nice, aber auch nicht mehr. Burberry hat wiederum schöne e/s - Du als neutral/taupe lover findest da sicher einiges!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 22, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Du weißt ja, dass ich TF ziemlich gut kenne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Leider gibt es die Blushes (noch) nicht online, nur Lippenstifte und Nagellacke. Aber ich hoffe das restliche Sortiment folgt noch. Ansonsten tendiere ich eher zu einem Lack als zu einem Lippie.

  Das stimmt, auf die e/s hatte ich schon mal ein Auge geworfen. Da werde ich nochmal genauer hinschauen.


----------



## MACina (Mar 22, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Die Pinsel habe ich noch nie anfassen können, daher - I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Bei mir hoffentlich auch....ich hoffe so sehr,daß tolle Farben für mich dabei sind


----------



## MACina (Mar 22, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Du weißt ja, dass ich TF ziemlich gut kenne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ich habe 2 TF blushes und die sind echt toll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Die Quads,die ich habe,mag ich auch sehr.Besonders das Emerald Lust! Das ist auch die Textur super gut und die Farben sind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Die anderen sind farblich sehr schön,aber von der Textur her nichts "Besonderes".

  Die Lippenstifte und auch die Glosse sind genau das,was Anneri sagt. Da würde ich mir nur noch was kaufen,wenn es eine super besondere Farbe ist.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 22, 2014)

MACina said:


> Bei mir hoffentlich auch....ich hoffe so sehr,daß tolle Farben für mich dabei sind


  Weißt Du dass mir dieses Mal der Inhalt faaaaaaaaast egal ist?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Ich will ein Compact. Und einen Lippie. Und alles andere, was gut aussieht...


----------



## MACina (Mar 22, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Hui, die TF Private Blend haben aber einen stolzen Preis.


  Das stimmt schon,aber ich bin denen total verfallen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ich habe inzwischen fast alle meine Düfte "ausgemisted" und nur noch TF, Jo Malone und 3-4 andere.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 22, 2014)

MACina said:


> Ich habe 2 TF blushes und die sind echt toll
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ich finde gerade bei den älteren quads die Textur total meh. Da gibts wirklich besseres. Emerald Lust wiederum hat wirklich tolle Farben.

  Oh stimmt, die Glosse. Ich habe ein wirklich tolles nude und ein kirschrot... müsste ich mal wieder tragen!


----------



## MACina (Mar 22, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Ok, wenns noch keine Blushes gibt - dann würde ich die Lippenstifte nehmen. Denn: Lacke sind Lacke, nicht? Und Du weißt nicht, ob sie an Dir evtl katastrophal halten. (Plus, ich fand die erste Generation, die ich noch mitbekommen habe, echt schrecklich. Sowohl von Haltbarkeit als auch von der Gewöhnlichkeit der Farben her.) Wenn Du Dich natürlich in eine der Farben verliebst, go for it! Und die Lippenstifte haben schon was für sich, und sei es nur ein wirklich luxuriöses Gefühl. Ich trag meine gern, auch wenn ich sie selten trage.
> 
> *Weißt Du dass mir dieses Mal der Inhalt faaaaaaaaast egal ist?! *
> 
> ...









  Total untragbare Sachen werde ich mir sicher nicht holen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Aber ein Compact möchte ich auch so gerne haben....es muss einfach was für mich geben


----------



## MACina (Mar 22, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Ich finde gerade bei den älteren quads die Textur total meh. Da gibts wirklich besseres. *Emerald Lust wiederum hat wirklich tolle Farben.*
> 
> Oh stimmt, die Glosse. Ich habe ein wirklich tolles nude und ein kirschrot... müsste ich mal wieder tragen!


  Das Quad liebe ich wirklich total 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ich habe sonst noch das Titanium Smoke und das Ice Queen.Die Farben sind super schön,aber die Textur nicht so was Tolles,daß es den Preis
  rechtfertigen würde.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 22, 2014)

OK, dann werde ich die TF Lippies und Lacke beide auf meiner Wunschliste lassen - falls ich einen Gutschein übrig habe, gönne ich mir mal ein Teil. Den Bitter Bitch Lack wollte ich eigentlich alleine schon wegen dem Namen haben. :-D

  Jo Malone Düfte reizen mich auch schon länger. Kann man da irgendwo an Proben kommen?


----------



## MACina (Mar 22, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> OK, dann werde ich die TF Lippies und Lacke beide auf meiner Wunschliste lassen - falls ich einen Gutschein übrig habe, gönne ich mir mal ein Teil. Den Bitter Bitch Lack wollte ich eigentlich alleine schon wegen dem Namen haben. :-D
> 
> Jo Malone Düfte reizen mich auch schon länger. *Kann man da irgendwo an Proben kommen?*


 
  Ich habe bisher nur welche bekommen können,wenn ich im Store was bestellt habe.
  Sonst wüsste ich leider keine "Quelle"


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 22, 2014)

MACina said:


> Ich habe bisher nur welche bekommen können,wenn ich im Store was bestellt habe.
> Sonst wüsste ich leider keine "Quelle"


  Ah, OK :/

  Bei Douglas hatten sie letztens sogar eine Serge Lutens Probe zur Auswahl, aber extra deswegen bestellen wollte ich auch nicht.


----------



## MACina (Mar 22, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Ah, OK :/
> 
> Bei Douglas hatten sie letztens *sogar eine Serge Lutens Probe zur Auswahl*, aber extra deswegen bestellen wollte ich auch nicht.


  Das ist ja toll


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 22, 2014)

MACina said:


> Das ist ja toll


  Ja, ich hoffe das gibt es mal öfter.


----------



## MACina (Mar 22, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Ja, ich hoffe das gibt es mal öfter.


  Sonst muss man echt schon Glück haben und genau dann eine Bestellung aufgeben!

  Ich verzichte meinstens auf die Proben,weil fast nie was  dabei ist,was mich anspricht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Aber na ja, ist auch egal.So wichtig sind die Proben auch nicht


----------



## dorni (Mar 22, 2014)

MACina said:


> Das Quad liebe ich wirklich total
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ich hatte letztes Jahr im KaDeWe einen Blick (und neugierige Finger) über den TF Counter schweifen lassen. Und ich war nicht überzeugt, das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis stimmt für mich nicht. Könnte aber auch daran liegen, das mich das Markenimage nicht anspricht (ebenso bei Dior und Lancôme). Bei den Eyeshadows finde ich die Sisleys meiner Mutter deutlich besser, Lippenstifte sind schön aber nicht außergewöhlich und die Blushes sind zwar sehr gut, aber ich bin recht zurückhaltend bei Blush daher hat micht nichts reizen können. Pinsel sind wirklich toll, aber für den Preis bekomme ich sie in vergleichbarer Qualität auch bei Hakuhodo.

  A propos Hakuhodo:
  @Naynadine: Du hattest irgendwann mal Deinen Haku-Blush Pinsel erwähnt, welchen hast Du denn? Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem und bei der Auswahl kann die Entscheidung sehr schwer werden.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 22, 2014)

dorni said:


> Ein Compact und einen Lippie hätte ich auch gerne, ich hoffe das wenigstens im Compact ein semi-mattes Produkt ist. Denn die letzten EDSF haben mich abgeschreckt, viel zu viel Glitter. Ich finde schon meine Diamonds CCB hart an der Grenze. Und kleine EDES für >20€ werden aus Prinzip boykottiert. Aber ich habe immer noch Hoffnung und spare schonmal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ich hab den J5521, den hatte ich mir eigentlich fürs konturieren gekauft, nutze den bisher aber eher für Blush. Dafür gibt es aber sicherlich noch idealere, der J110 soll toll sein und steht auch noch auf meiner Wunschliste.


----------



## dorni (Mar 22, 2014)

Danke Dir, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ich gehe dann mal bei Haku gucken....


----------



## MACina (Mar 22, 2014)

dorni said:


> Ein Compact und einen Lippie hätte ich auch gerne, ich hoffe das wenigstens im Compact ein semi-mattes Produkt ist. Denn die letzten EDSF haben mich abgeschreckt, viel zu viel Glitter. Ich finde schon meine Diamonds CCB hart an der Grenze. Und kleine EDES für >20€ werden aus Prinzip boykottiert. Aber ich habe immer noch Hoffnung und spare schonmal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Ja, wie gesagt, schöne Farben, aber die Textur ist nicht sooooooooooo umwerfend,daß sie so einen hohen Preis rechtfertigen würde.
  Das Gleiche gilt für mich auch für die Lippenstifte und vor allem die Glosse."Nett", aber nicht ein Stück mehr.Glosse würde ich mir gar keine mehr kaufen
  und Lippenstifte (wie schon gesagt) nur bei super besonderen Farben.
  Die TF Lippenstifte sind von der Textur her in keiner Weise mit den Guerlain Rouge G vergleichbar,die ja preislich ähnlich sind.Die Rouge G sind sooooooooo
  viel besser!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 22, 2014)

MACina said:


> Ja, wie gesagt, schöne Farben, aber die Textur ist nicht sooooooooooo umwerfend,daß sie so einen hohen Preis rechtfertigen würde.
> Das Gleiche gilt für mich auch für die Lippenstifte und vor allem die Glosse."Nett", aber nicht ein Stück mehr.Glosse würde ich mir gar keine mehr kaufen
> und Lippenstifte (wie schon gesagt) nur bei super besonderen Farben.
> Die TF Lippenstifte sind von der Textur her in keiner Weise mit den Guerlain Rouge G vergleichbar,die ja preislich ähnlich sind.*Die Rouge G sind sooooooooo*
> *viel besser!*


  Wirklich? Ich hab bisher nur Rouge Automatiques - würdest Du mir ein paar Rouge Gs empfehlen können? Nichts was pink ist oder in die rot-pinke Richtung geht allerdings.


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 22, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hi Dominique!
> Nein, wir haben hier in Deutschland nur Inglot in Düsseldorf und Berlin, soweit ich weiß. In Frankfurt leider nicht...
> Auch Dir ein schönes Wochenende! Grüße nach Frankreich!


Danke vielmals Anneri !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Grüsse nach Deutschland !


----------



## MACina (Mar 22, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Wirklich? Ich hab bisher nur Rouge Automatiques - würdest Du mir ein paar Rouge Gs empfehlen können? *Nichts was pink ist* oder in die rot-pinke Richtung geht allerdings.








....ausgerechnet!  Genau DA hätte ich dir helfen können.Aber die meisten,die ich habe,sind auch LE.Das würde ich dir eher wenig helfen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  KarlaSugar hat ziemlich viele aus dem perm geswatcht:

http://karlasugar.net/2009/05/rouge-g-de-guerlain/

  Allerdings ist der post schon älter und ich weiß nicht,ob die alle noch im Sortiment sind.


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hallo,   Die neue Kollektion ist toll, Galliane und Gaetanne sind nicht rot weder pink


----------



## MACina (Mar 22, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Die neue Kollektion ist toll, Galliane und Gaetanne sind nicht rot weder pink


  Danke, Dominique!

  Dann könnten die ja was für Anneri sein


----------



## Alexity (Mar 28, 2014)

Ich konnte soeben die Sachen aus der By Request Kollektion von der MAC Webseite bestellen und jedes Teil kostete aus irgendeinem unerklärlichen Grund nur € 15,00, also hab ich zugeschlagen. Auf der deutschen Seite kann man auch schon bestellen.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 28, 2014)

Danke fürs bescheidsagen! Lustig, gabs das mit der preisverwirrung nicht auch schon letztes Jahr?


----------



## Alexity (Mar 28, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Danke fürs bescheidsagen! Lustig, gabs das mit der preisverwirrung nicht auch schon letztes Jahr?


  Weiß ich leider nicht, letztes Jahr hab ichs verpasst.


----------



## MACina (Mar 28, 2014)

Alexity said:


> Ich konnte soeben die Sachen aus der By Request Kollektion von der MAC Webseite bestellen und *jedes Teil kostete aus irgendeinem unerklärlichen Grund nur € 15,00*, also hab ich zugeschlagen. Auf der deutschen Seite kann man auch schon bestellen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





...ich meine, ja!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 28, 2014)

Hm, mir wird der normale Preis angezeigt, schade. Komisch auch, dass es die Sachen schon wochenlang auf der Seite gab, sie wurden bloß als ausverkauft angezeigt.


----------



## dorni (Mar 30, 2014)

Ich wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag.

  Hat jemand zufällig Informationen ob, wann und wo die Proenza Schouler LE in D kommen wird? Ich habe gelesen, das sie seit 27.3. in der Schweiz erhältlich sein soll. Da ich nur Ocean City haben möchte, lohnt eine CP in den US nicht so richtig.

  Ansonsten freue ich mich schon auf Alluring Aquatic, dafür werde ich extra nach FFM fahren.

  Allerdings konnte ich am Freitag den "10% off NARS" bei HQhair nicht wiederstehen und habe mir das Kauai Duo bestellt.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 30, 2014)

Naynadine hatte dazu Infos, die wohl noch unbestätigt waren - eines der großen Kaufhäuser und sonst nichts.   Oooooh, erzähl von Kauai wenn du's bekommst, ja? Das reizt mich nämlich auch. Und: lass uns ein Date für AA ausmachen, ja? Weil: MUST BUY ALL THE THINGS!!!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 30, 2014)

Es hat die Runde gemacht, dass es die Proenza exclusiv bei Breuninger geben wird. Andererseits bilde ich mir ein irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass es sie im MAC Onlineshop geben wird.
  Ich werde beide Seiten checken und hoffen, dass ich das Blush abbekomme. Sonst muss ich mir auch eine CP organisieren.

  Ich möchte das Contour Duo von Nars, das müsste es doch eigentlich auch bei HQHair geben, oder? Konnte es da bisher nicht entdecken.


----------



## dorni (Mar 30, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Es hat die Runde gemacht, dass es die *Proenza exclusiv bei Breuninger* geben wird. Andererseits bilde ich mir ein irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass es sie im MAC Onlineshop geben wird.
> Ich werde beide Seiten checken und hoffen, dass ich das Blush abbekomme. Sonst muss ich mir auch eine CP organisieren.
> 
> Ich möchte das Contour Duo von Nars, *das müsste es doch eigentlich auch bei HQHair geben, oder?* Konnte es da bisher nicht entdecken.


  Ach Mist! Breuninger!! Das kommt *immer* an einem Tag heraus, an den ich arbeiten muß und nicht online gehen kann. Hatte so auf KaDeWe gehofft, dann hätte ich jemanden hinschicken können.

  HQHair ist immer recht spät mit den neuen Artikeln, meist ein paar Wochen hinterher. Ich hätte gerne einen der neuen Matte Multiples gehabt, aber die waren auch noch nicht verfügbar. Die Duos werden also erst noch kommen.


----------



## MACina (Mar 30, 2014)

....wünsche euch allen auch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## MACina (Mar 30, 2014)

*Naynadine*, ich drück' dich ganz lieb und wünsche dir und deiner Familie ganz viel Kraft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Alles Gute für deinen Vater...hoffentlich geht es ihm bald besser!!!


----------



## chola (Mar 30, 2014)

Wünsche ich dir auch.

  Habe mir gestern den Glam aus der By Rquest gekauft aber für den regulären Preis,
  Einen NARS Contour Blush will ich auch habe. Ich wollte online bestellen, da ich keine Lust hatte mehr zu warten aber mittlerweile denke ich, dass es besser ist, wenn ich sie mir anschaue, wenn ich in Madrid bin


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Mar 30, 2014)

Wann soll die Alluring Aquatic denn bei uns rauskommen? 2. Mai oder 2. Juni? Vermutlich eher im Juni, oder? Wenn sie in den USA erst am 22.05. erscheint... Ich werde jedenfalls um 10 Uhr am Counter sein.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bis dahin:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ab ins Sparschwein!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 30, 2014)

2. Mai. Wir bekommen die große Sommer LE immer vor den US.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 30, 2014)

MACina said:


> *Naynadine*, ich drück' dich ganz lieb und wünsche dir und deiner Familie ganz viel Kraft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Danke, MACina!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 30, 2014)

Und Naynadine, alles Gute für Deinen Vater. Lasst Euch nicht entmutigen! Und geht den Ärzten auf die Nerven! Nicht abspeisen lassen! Dadurch dass es im Krankenhaus immer so hektisch zugeht braucht man eine Lobby die für einen kämpft und sich nicht abwimmeln lässt - damit man prio 1 wird, sozusagen.  Ich wünsch Euch viel Kraft!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 30, 2014)

Dir auch vielen Dank, Anneri!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Mar 30, 2014)

Anneri said:


> 2. Mai. Wir bekommen die große Sommer LE immer vor den US.





Anneri said:


> 2. Mai. Wir bekommen die große Sommer LE immer vor den US.


  Danke für die Info! Also nur noch einen Monat zum Sparen. Dann muss ich mich aber ranhalten. :haha:


----------



## Anneri (Mar 30, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Danke für die Info! Also nur noch einen Monat zum Sparen. Dann muss ich mich aber ranhalten.


  Und ich muss noch ein paar items vorher verkaufen!


----------



## dorni (Apr 1, 2014)

Proenza Schouler ist bei Breuninger online und was soll ich sagen... Keine Blushes!!! Wohl schon weg... Argh!!


  Edit: Und auch nur noch Mangrove Lippie.


----------



## Alexity (Apr 1, 2014)

dorni said:


> Proenza Schouler ist bei Breuninger online und was soll ich sagen... Keine Blushes!!! Wohl schon weg... Argh!!
> 
> 
> Edit: Und auch nur noch Mangrove Lippie.


  Es könnte sein, dass es die Blushes noch gar nicht gab. Im AT MAC Onlineshop ist die LE auch da, aber keine Blushes.


----------



## MACina (Apr 1, 2014)

Alexity said:


> Es könnte sein, dass es die Blushes noch gar nicht gab. Im AT MAC Onlineshop ist die LE auch da, aber keine Blushes.


  Danke, Alexity!

  Dann sieht es wirklich so aus,daß sie hier noch gar nicht angekommen sind.

  Könnte es sein,daß das auch der Grund ist,weshalb die LE in den USA nach hinten verschoben wurde? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Gab es dort vielleicht auch Lieferschwierigkeiten bei den blushes?


----------



## Alexity (Apr 1, 2014)

MACina said:


> Danke, Alexity!
> 
> Dann sieht es wirklich so aus,daß sie hier noch gar nicht angekommen sind.
> 
> ...


  Ich weiß es leider nicht. Klingt für mich aber sehr plausibel.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 1, 2014)

Das wäre ja was, wenn es die Blushes gar nicht erst gab. Ich hatte den Onlineshop heute morgen gestalkt, dann mal kurz nicht geschaut, und schwupss war die LE online aber keine Blushes in Sicht.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 1, 2014)

Wie ist denn der breuninger cs? Brauchbar? Dann könnte man mal direkt nachfragen, oder? Denn merkwürdig ist das schon. Macinas Erklärung  könnte durchaus die richtige sein, denke ich.


----------



## Alexity (Apr 1, 2014)

Im AT Onlineshop sieht man die Kollektion jetzt gar nicht mehr. Also irgendwas ist da komisch ...


----------



## MACina (Apr 1, 2014)

Alexity said:


> Im AT Onlineshop sieht man die Kollektion jetzt gar nicht mehr. Also irgendwas ist da komisch ...








....Aprilscherz???


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 1, 2014)

Ich habe gerade mal im deutschen MAC Shop geschaut, heute morgen waren da ca vier neue ''LEs'', die sehe ich jetzt auch nicht mehr. Das war der Heroine Lippie, Turquatic Parfüm, By Request und noch irgendwas.


----------



## MACina (Apr 1, 2014)

Anneri said:


> *Wie ist denn der breuninger cs? Brauchbar?* Dann könnte man mal direkt nachfragen, oder? Denn merkwürdig ist das schon. Macinas Erklärung könnte durchaus die richtige sein, denke ich.


 
  Habe ich leider keine Erfahrungen


----------



## MACina (Apr 1, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Ich habe gerade mal im deutschen MAC Shop geschaut, heute morgen waren da ca vier neue ''LEs'', die sehe ich jetzt auch nicht mehr. Das war der Heroine Lippie, Turquatic Parfüm, By Request und noch irgendwas.


  Alles wirklich sehr komisch....


----------



## Anneri (Apr 1, 2014)

Ach Mac, es wird nie langweilig mit dir...


----------



## Alexity (Apr 1, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Ich habe gerade mal im deutschen MAC Shop geschaut, heute morgen waren da ca vier neue ''LEs'', die sehe ich jetzt auch nicht mehr. Das war der Heroine Lippie, Turquatic Parfüm, By Request und noch irgendwas.


  Ja, genau! Das hab ich auch gesehen. Im AT Shop war es auch so und eben die Proenza ... jetzt ist alles weg.


----------



## dorni (Apr 1, 2014)

MAC => mal wieder ganz großes Kino.

  Ich habe mich entschieden und werde trotz der wunderschönen Verpackung die LE auslassen.


----------



## MACina (Apr 1, 2014)

Alexity said:


> Ich hoffe nicht!!!* Ich will haben, was ich bestell hab!*
> 
> 
> Ja, genau! Das hab ich auch gesehen. Im AT Shop war es auch so und eben die Proenza ... jetzt ist alles weg.


  Drücke dir fest die Daumen, Alexity


----------



## Alexity (Apr 1, 2014)

MACina said:


> Drücke dir fest die Daumen, Alexity


  Danke MACina!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 4, 2014)

Ich war eben im store und habe lediglich erfahren können dass update erst Ende April ist, daher keine Neuigkeiten bzgl releases...  Hat von euch jmd eine Idee wann wohl Playland kommt? Zeitgleich mit AA wäre ja etwas blöd, oder?!


----------



## MACina (Apr 4, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hat von euch jmd eine Idee wann wohl Playland kommt? Zeitgleich mit AA wäre ja etwas blöd, oder?!


  Danke, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also, wenn die Playland nicht jetzt im April kommt,dann sicher im Mai und wahrscheinlich zusammen mit AA.
  Im Mai müssten ja eh einige neue Sachen kommen.Die Patentpolishes, Tres Cheek, 3D Glitter ......


----------



## Anneri (Apr 4, 2014)

Ich kann mich vage daran erinnern dass Baking Beauties in der Mitte des Monats herauskam? Und Douglas exclusive war? Daher nicht mit TT zusammenfiel? Oder hab ich da was nicht richtig abgespeichert? Ich meine mich zu erinnern dass wir letztes Jahr einen ganzen Schwung Kollektionen ziemlich spät bekommen haben - Fashion Sets zum Beispiel, die in den USA vor TT rauskam.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 4, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Ich kann mich vage daran erinnern dass Baking Beauties in der Mitte des Monats herauskam? Und Douglas exclusive war? Daher nicht mit TT zusammenfiel? Oder hab ich da was nicht richtig abgespeichert? Ich meine mich zu erinnern dass wir letztes Jahr einen ganzen Schwung Kollektionen ziemlich spät bekommen haben - Fashion Sets zum Beispiel, die in den USA vor TT rauskam.


  Nee, du hast schon Recht. Die Baking Beauties kam einen halben Monat später als die Temperature Rising. Die Fashion Sets kam auch irgendwann im Mai; weiß aber leider nicht mehr, ob es Anfang oder Mitte Mai war.


----------



## MACina (Apr 4, 2014)

Anneri said:


> *Ich kann mich vage daran erinnern dass Baking Beauties in der Mitte des Monats herauskam? Und Douglas exclusive war?* Daher nicht mit TT zusammenfiel? Oder hab ich da was nicht richtig abgespeichert? Ich meine mich zu erinnern dass wir letztes Jahr einen ganzen Schwung Kollektionen ziemlich spät bekommen haben - Fashion Sets zum Beispiel, die in den USA vor TT rauskam.


  Gerade mal bei Karrie geschaut....die BB kam bei uns im Mai und in den USA Mitte April.Aber Douglas exklusiv war sie!

http://mackarrie.blogspot.de/2013/01/mac-baking-beauties-le.html


----------



## dorni (Apr 4, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Ich kann mich vage daran erinnern dass Baking Beauties in der Mitte des Monats herauskam? Und Douglas exclusive war? Daher nicht mit TT zusammenfiel? Oder hab ich da was nicht richtig abgespeichert? Ich meine mich zu erinnern dass wir letztes Jahr einen ganzen Schwung Kollektionen ziemlich spät bekommen haben - Fashion Sets zum Beispiel, die in den USA vor TT rauskam.


  Das war ein mittleres Chaos. Ich war Anfang Mai in Berlin und wir sind am 2. zum MAC Store gestiefelt, TT war da und wurde von uns auch brav gekauft. War die einzige LE die da war. Im KaDeWe gab es die Lightful, aber TT erst ab dem 3. und im Douglas gab es weder TT noch Lightful. MAC at its best.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Kamen die Fashion Sets nicht sogar erst im Juni? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ich bin mal gespannt ob es Anfang Mai wieder so ein Durcheinander geben wird, das Proenza-Debakel verheißt nichts Gutes. Und wehe ich stehe am 2.Mai im Store in FFM und es heißt dann wieder  "Kommt erst nächste Woche!" - wie bei Strength 2013. Dann


----------



## dorni (Apr 6, 2014)

@Anneri: Kauai ist gestern angekommen und wurde heute gleich ausprobiert. Das Gold ist ein Knaller. Helles, kaltes Gold mit metallischem Effekt. Deckkraft und Blendbarkeit sind super, minimaler Fallout. Das Lila ist auch sehr schön, muß aber für "True to pan colour" aufgebaut werden. das macht es in meinen Augen vielseitig verwendbar, eben auch für einen dezenten Look. Ingesamt bin ich  zufrieden mit dem Duo, Textur ist wirklich fantastisch.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 6, 2014)

Playland kommt angeblich Mitte Mai und ist wohl Douglas exclusiv. Zum Glück will ich von der nichts, mich nervt das Proenza Theater schon wieder genug.


----------



## dorni (Apr 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Playland kommt angeblich Mitte Mai und ist wohl Douglas exclusiv. *Zum Glück will ich von der nichts, mich nervt das Proenza Theater schon wieder genug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Danke für die Info und das geht mir genauso, Naynadine. Von den kommenden LE's interessieren mich *bisher* nur AA und die Moody Blooms. Bei letzterer sollte ich vorher meine Sammlung gründlich inspizieren, ich habe habe schon so viel "blackened-whatever-colour-it-is" e/s und l/s.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 7, 2014)

dorni said:


> Danke für die Info und das geht mir genauso, Naynadine. Von den kommenden LE's interessieren mich *bisher* nur AA und die Moody Blooms. Bei letzterer sollte ich vorher meine Sammlung gründlich inspizieren, ich habe habe schon so viel "blackened-whatever-colour-it-is" e/s und l/s.


  Geht mir genaus so. Vielleicht kauf ich auch das verdammte Compact - egal dass nur der blöde Refined/Refined Golden drin ist!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 7, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Ohje. Oooooooohjeeeeeeeeeee. Ich ahne schlimmes für den Zeitpunkt wenn ich am Counter bin... Und der neue Malacca e/s macht mich auch sehr an...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Leider nein. Ich glaube da ist man hier genauso ratlos wie in den US. Ich hab irgendwie schon die Hoffnung aufgegeben, dass sie hier überhaupt noch erhältlich sein werden.


----------



## dorni (Apr 7, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Ohje. Oooooooohjeeeeeeeeeee. Ich ahne schlimmes für den Zeitpunkt wenn ich am Counter bin... *Und der neue Malacca e/s macht mich auch sehr an...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh ja, Malacca e/s und Balbeek e/p stehen auch auf meiner Wunschliste. Bye-bye, low buy.

  Hoffentlich kann ich bei dem Compact standhaft bleiben. Ich will nicht noch einen Bronzer - wie Beach Bronze - herumliegen haben. Immerhin unterstützt mich MAC beim low buy.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 7, 2014)

Dorni, hast du zufällig Sahara Treasure von Loreal? Oder kannst du ihn dir vielleicht beim dm mal anschauen und sagen wie ähnlich er dem Gold aus Kauai ist? Und hast du ein Lila das vergleichbar ist?


----------



## dorni (Apr 11, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Und hast du ein Lila das vergleichbar ist?


  Der L'Óreal ist bräunlicher, wärmer während Kauai sehr kalt ist, leicht grünlich?

  Das Bild ist nicht besonders, aber man kann zumindest sehen, das sie keine Dupes sind




Links Kauai und rechts Sahara Treasure.

  Beim Lila sieht es so aus: etwas wärmer IRL




Von links nach rechts: Push the Edge p/g, Kauai, Crushed Metal Pigment aus der Spring Colour Forecast LE, MUFE Diamond Shadow in 309 Violet Diamant.

  MUFE 309 ist am nächsten dran, hat mehr Glanz und ist eine Spur heller, PtE hat den gleichen Unterton, es fehlt der blaue, metallische Glanz.

  Ich hoffe, das hilft Dir weiter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Das Gute ist immerhin, das Kauai ins permanente Sortiment geht. Da kann man sich das ganze nochmals überlegen, mein low-buy hat März/April etwas gelitten und dann noch AA im Mai... Allerdings wird da meine Wunschliste immer kürzer.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 11, 2014)

dorni said:


> Der L'Óreal ist bräunlicher, wärmer während Kauai sehr kalt ist, leicht grünlich?
> 
> Das Bild ist nicht besonders, aber man kann zumindest sehen, das sie keine Dupes sind
> 
> ...


  Aaaaaaah, Du bist ein Schatz! Daaaaaaanke! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wow, dass das Gold um so viel kühler ist hätte ich nie gedacht. Ich finde Sahara Treasure schon immer relativ kühl. Hast Du zufällig das Marie Galante Duo von Nars? An das erinnert mich das Lila. Sehr schön. Ich werds auf jeden Fall in Irland anschauen!


----------



## dorni (Apr 12, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Aaaaaaah, Du bist ein Schatz! Daaaaaaanke!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gern geschehen!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Marie Galante habe ich nicht, nach den Swatches zu urteilen ist der dunkle Ton darin mehr blau und insgesamt ist Kauai metallischer. Ich habe Kauai heute an der Arbeit getragen und es gab einige Komplimente.

  Falls es stimmt, was ich heute auf Chic Profile gelesen habe, dann soll AA erst im Juni weltweit herauskommen.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 12, 2014)

dorni said:


> Gern geschehen!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Das fände ich gar nicht mal so schlecht; so hätte ich wenigstens mehr Zeit zum Sparen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber komisch wäre es schon, da die Sommerkollektion letztes Jahr auch Anfang Mai heraus kam.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 12, 2014)

dorni said:


> Gern geschehen!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Auf die Infos von dem Blog würde ich nicht viel geben...


----------



## dorni (Apr 13, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Auf die Infos von dem Blog würde ich nicht viel geben...


  Gut zu wissen, ich schaue da so gut wie nie rein!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 20, 2014)

Wünsche euch allen Frohe Ostern!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 23, 2014)

Von mir auch ziemlich nachträglich frohe Ostern!

  Ich melde mich mit guten Neuigkeiten: Alluring Aquatic kommt deutschlandweit definitiv laut Maccine am 2. Mai raus und Playland am 13. Mai, ist allerdings Douglas exclusiv.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 23, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Von mir auch ziemlich nachträglich frohe Ostern!
> 
> Ich melde mich mit guten Neuigkeiten: Alluring Aquatic kommt deutschlandweit definitiv laut Maccine am 2. Mai raus und Playland am 13. Mai, ist allerdings Douglas exclusiv.


  Danke für die Info!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 23, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Von mir auch ziemlich nachträglich frohe Ostern!
> 
> Ich melde mich mit guten Neuigkeiten: Alluring Aquatic kommt deutschlandweit definitiv laut Maccine am 2. Mai raus und Playland am 13. Mai, ist allerdings Douglas exclusiv.


  Super! Danke fürs Bestätigen. Bin schon ganz hibbelig...


----------



## MACina (Apr 23, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Von mir auch ziemlich nachträglich frohe Ostern!
> 
> Ich melde mich mit guten Neuigkeiten: Alluring Aquatic kommt deutschlandweit definitiv laut Maccine am 2. Mai raus und Playland am 13. Mai, ist allerdings Douglas exclusiv.


 
  Danke, SleepingBeauty


----------



## dorni (Apr 25, 2014)

Auch von mir noch ein Danke an Sleeping Beauty!! Nur noch eine Woche
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mal etwas ganz anderes: Hat jemand von Euch von die neuen Givenchy Creme Lidschatten getestet?


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 26, 2014)

Habe ich doch gerne gemacht.


----------



## chola (Apr 27, 2014)

Mich interessieren die Blushes von der AA Le. Aber mehr, zum Glück für mein Konto, nicht,obwohl die Verpackung so toll ist.

  Weiss jmd von euch, wenn die Proenza Le hier rauskommen soll?


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 27, 2014)

chola said:


> Mich interessieren die Blushes von der AA Le. Aber mehr, zum Glück für mein Konto, nicht,obwohl die Verpackung so toll ist.
> 
> Weiss jmd von euch, wenn die Proenza Le hier rauskommen soll?


  Die kam vor ein paar Wochen raus, war Breuninger exclusiv.


----------



## chola (Apr 27, 2014)

Ah, dachte sie kommt auch bei MAC auf der Seite raus. Da habe ich wohl etwas nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 27, 2014)

chola said:


> *Ah, dachte sie kommt auch bei MAC auf der Seite raus*. Da habe ich wohl etwas nicht mitbekommen.


  Nein, leider nicht :/ Ich habe die Blushes bei Breuninger auch verpasst, bzw vermute ich immer noch, dass es sie gar nicht erst online gab.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 27, 2014)

Man sieht die Blushes auch auf keinem Blog bzw. nur auf sehr wenigen Blogs.


  Ihr wisst nicht zufällig die Preise der Alluring Aquatic collection oder wisst, wo man die nachlesen kann?
  Ich schätze die Lippenstifte so auf 21€, die Lidschatten auf 23€, die Blushes auf 25€ und die Bronzer auf 29€; könnte das hinkommen?


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 27, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Man sieht die Blushes auch auf keinem Blog bzw. nur auf sehr wenigen Blogs.
> 
> 
> Ihr wisst nicht zufällig die Preise der Alluring Aquatic collection oder wisst, wo man die nachlesen kann?
> Ich schätze die Lippenstifte so auf 21€, die Lidschatten auf 23€, die Blushes auf 25€ und die Bronzer auf 29€; könnte das hinkommen?


  Ich hab nur die Preise für Ö gesehen. Aber das müsste ungefähr hinkommen.


----------



## Adrasteia (Apr 28, 2014)

Waaaah, AA ist jetzt auf der Österreich Seite zu haben. Hab den Bronzer in Golden und den Lidschatten in Lorelei gekauft. Ich hatte den Mystical Lippenstift schon im Warenkorb, aber als ich zur Kasse ging, war er plötzlich weg - weil er ausverkauft ist!  

  Die Tasche ist übrigens zu sehen, allerdings ist die auch schon weg, oder war nie da - wer weiß...


----------



## Alexity (Apr 28, 2014)

Adrasteia said:


> Waaaah, AA ist jetzt auf der Österreich Seite zu haben. Hab den Bronzer in Golden und den Lidschatten in Lorelei gekauft. Ich hatte den Mystical Lippenstift schon im Warenkorb, aber als ich zur Kasse ging, war er plötzlich weg - weil er ausverkauft ist!
> 
> Die Tasche ist übrigens zu sehen, allerdings ist die auch schon weg, oder war nie da - wer weiß...


  Danke fürs bescheid sagen! Leider hab ich keinen Bronzer mehr erschwischt .... die Kollektion war ja mal wieder ratz fatz weg. Schon fast alles ausverkauft. Da schaut man mal kurz nicht hin ...


----------



## Adrasteia (Apr 28, 2014)

Ja, wir müssen ja unheimlich kleine Bestände bekommen. Vielleicht kommt ja noch was nach. Ich werde nun auf Douglas hoffen.

  Hab mir zusätzlich einen Frust-Patentpolish Lip Pencil bestellt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 28, 2014)

Im deutschen Onlineshop ist sie auch erhältlich, aber schon fast wieder komplett weg. Da könnte ich ja schon wieder das Ko***** kriegen. In UK und den USA kann man auch Tage nach dem Release noch online bestellen oder zum Counter gehen, aber hier in Deutschland und Österreich muss man entweder den ganzen Tag stalken oder schon um 9:30 Uhr am Counter sein - was ich übrigens am Freitagmorgen sein werde.

  Der Bronzer kostet 32€. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Da muss ich mir aber nochmal genau überlegen, ob ich Aphrodite's Shell wirklich will.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 28, 2014)

Ach Mist, habs auch verpasst. Damit habe ich heute ja überhaupt nicht gerechnet. :/


----------



## Anneri (Apr 28, 2014)

Ist der in-store release immer noch am Freitag? Das ist ja dieses mal sehr merkwürdig, dass online früher ist. Oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 28, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Ist der in-store release immer noch am Freitag? Das ist ja dieses mal sehr merkwürdig, dass online früher ist. Oder täusche ich mich da?


  Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass es das schon mal gab, dass eine LE vor eigentlichem Release im Onlineshop war. Also überhaupt, dass eine LE Ende des Monats online geht.
  Aber in dem Shop läuft ja eh vieles nicht ganz rund, also muss man da vermutlich mit allem rechnen.
  Müsste immer noch Freitag sein.


----------



## Alexity (Apr 28, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass es das schon mal gab, dass eine LE vor eigentlichem Release im Onlineshop war. Also überhaupt, dass eine LE Ende des Monats online geht.
> *Aber in dem Shop läuft ja eh vieles nicht ganz rund*, also muss man da vermutlich mit allem rechnen.
> Müsste immer noch Freitag sein.


  Ich hab Aphrodites Shell noch erwischen können und ungefähr 10 Minuten lang die Seite neu geladen, damit ich auf Rechnung bestellen konnte. Aber du kennst das ja.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 28, 2014)

Alexity said:


> Ich hab Aphrodites Shell noch erwischen können und ungefähr 10 Minuten lang die Seite neu geladen, damit ich auf Rechnung bestellen konnte. *Aber du kennst das ja.*


  Oh ja.
  Zum Glück hast du wenigstens noch den ED Bronzer bekommen


----------



## VelvetLips (Apr 29, 2014)

Hab auch vor am Freitag im Store zu stalken... Bisher hat online bei mir immer gut geklappt, selbst bei dem RiRi Drama hab ich alles bekommen was ich wollte. Ich bin ja mal gespannt. Wie lange vor Öffnung des Stores werdet ihr da sein? Ich würde ja durchdrehen wenn ich extra hinfahre und dann schon 10 Leute vor mir sind oder so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ich glaube auch, es ist ganz gut für mich, diesmal im Store zu kaufen..Goddess of the Sea will ich unbedingt aber bei Siren Song weiß ich wirklich nicht woran ich bin. Könnte ein super schöner Nudeton sein bei meiner Hautfarbe oder eben irgendwie doof aussehen wie die meisten Nudes an mir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Achso..denkt ihr man kann damit rechnen, dass es einen restock gibt auf der deutschen MAC Webseite? Oder ist das Wunschdenken auf meiner Seite?


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 29, 2014)

Ich werde so gegen 20 bis 15 Minuten vor Eröffnung da sein. Früher möchte ich mir nicht aufstehen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich hoffe einfach, dass da noch keiner stehen wird. Bei der RiR-Holiday-Collection standen die Damen schon gegen viertel vor 10 vor der Tür, aber ansonsten kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern, dass es so einen Hype um die Produkte gab...

  Was den Restock angeht, kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, da ich nie bei MAC selbst bestelle, aber es wäre mir neu, wenn es jemals einen gegeben hätte.


----------



## Alexity (May 1, 2014)

AA ist bei Ludwig Beck online und es gibt noch alles.


----------



## VelvetLips (May 2, 2014)

Na wie lief es bei euch? Ich war eine halbe Stunde vor Öffnung da, bin dann aber nochmal in den dm weil wirklich noch niemand dort war. Um zwanzig vor stand ich dann als erste vor der Tür und bis zur Store Öffnung hatte sich dann schon ne ordentliche Schlange von ca. 10 Leuten angesammelt. Bin direkt rein und mit GotS wieder raus. Happy


----------



## Adrasteia (May 2, 2014)

Mist, habe die Lippenstifte bei Ludwig Beck verpasst. Werde jetzt wie verrückt Douglas.at stalken. Ich brauche Mystical! 


  Aber jetzt noch was gutes: Laut Tracking ist heute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  Erwarte Golden und Lorelei.


----------



## Alexity (May 2, 2014)

Ja, hab meins gerade bekommen. Douglas.at stalke ich schon seit gestern. Falls ich morgen im Store nicht alles bekomme, das ich will.


----------



## Adrasteia (May 2, 2014)

Alexity said:


> Ja, hab meins gerade bekommen. Douglas.at stalke ich schon seit gestern. Falls ich morgen *im Store* nicht alles bekomme, das ich will.


  Du glückliche. Mir bleibt nur der Online Store, aber da bestelle ich hauptsächlich Sachen, die ich anderswo nicht bekomme, oder Douglas. Wohne in der Pampa - meine Douglas Filiale hat erst seit Jänner einen MAC Counter ^^.


----------



## Alexity (May 2, 2014)

Adrasteia said:


> Du glückliche. Mir bleibt nur der Online Store, aber da bestelle ich hauptsächlich Sachen, die ich anderswo nicht bekomme, oder Douglas. Wohne in der Pampa - meine Douglas Filiale hat erst seit Jänner einen MAC Counter ^^.


  Mir bleiben meist auch nur Onlineshops. Da wo ich wohne, ist weit und breit kein MAC in der Nähe und meine nächste Douglas Filiale wird vermutlich nie einen MAC Counter bekommen. Ich werd aber morgen einen Ausflug nach Wien machen (will vor allem Schuhe für meine Hochzeit finden) und gaaaanz zufällig auch bei den MAC Stores rein gucken. Ich hab ein paar Sachen im MAC OS bestellen können, aber wenn ich das, was ich möchte morgen kaufen kann, bekomm ich es mit Gutscheinen günstiger. Dann geht das schwarze Päckchen wieder zurück. Ich muss sagen, ich weiß nicht was ich von Seduced At Sea halten soll ... komische Farbe.


----------



## Adrasteia (May 2, 2014)

Alexity said:


> Mir bleiben meist auch nur Onlineshops. Da wo ich wohne, ist weit und breit kein MAC in der Nähe und meine nächste Douglas Filiale wird vermutlich nie einen MAC Counter bekommen. Ich werd aber morgen einen Ausflug nach Wien machen (*will vor allem Schuhe für meine Hochzeit finden*) und gaaaanz zufällig auch bei den MAC Stores rein gucken. Ich hab ein paar Sachen im MAC OS bestellen können, aber wenn ich das, was ich möchte morgen kaufen kann, bekomm ich es mit Gutscheinen günstiger. Dann geht das schwarze Päckchen wieder zurück. Ich muss sagen, ich weiß nicht was ich von Seduced At Sea halten soll ... komische Farbe.


  Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
  War letztes Jahr mit ner Freundin in Wien, um ein Kleid und Schuhe für ihre Hochzeit zu finden. Mir haben danach noch tagelang die Füße vom Powershoppen weh getan.


----------



## Alexity (May 2, 2014)

Adrasteia said:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> War letztes Jahr mit ner Freundin in Wien, um ein Kleid und Schuhe für ihre Hochzeit zu finden. Mir haben danach noch tagelang die Füße vom Powershoppen weh getan.


  Danke! Kleid hab ich zum Glück schon und von den Schuhen hab ich schon eine Vorstellung, wie sie sein sollen.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (May 2, 2014)

Ich habe ja schon im AA-Thread geschrieben, wie es bei mir war: War um 10 vor 10 die erste vor Douglas, bis so fünf Minuten später noch zwei andere Damen eintrudelten. War aber alles zivilisiert und es gab kein Gemecker wie bei der RiRi Holiday-LE. Habe auch alles bekommen, was ich wollte, und jetzt warte ich auf die Versandbestätigung von Douglas mit Sea Me, Hear Me und Aphrodite's Shell. Eine Bloggerin aus meiner Gegend hat gepostet, dass 30 Minuten nach Ladenöffnung schon fast alle Produkte ausverkauft waren. Das wundert mich nicht, wenn man pro Farbe nur 5 Stück erhält.
  Außerdem habe ich noch ein richtiges Schnäppchen gemacht: Der Müller bei uns hat sowieso immer 20% auf alles und bis in zwei Wochen nochmal 20% auf diese 20%, sodass ich für einen Dior Addict in der Farbe Icone 19€ gezahlt habe. Alles in allem ein erfolgreicher, wenn auch teurer, Tag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Ich finde es aber toll, dass anscheinend doch noch einige ihre Wunschprodukte bekommen haben.
  Und Naynadine - unsere Sorgen waren zum Glück unangebracht.
  Allen anderen drücke ich noch die Daumen - es gibt ja noch Breuninger und für den Notfall ein CP, wenn die LE in den USA draußen ist.


----------



## goldmaedchen90 (May 3, 2014)

Oh, ich sehe jetzt erst - dass es auch einen deutschen Mac-Chat gibt. Hatte gerade im AA-Thread geschrieben, dass bei Douglas online viele Teile aufgestockt wurden. Das muss in der letzten halben Stunde gewesen sein. Wollte jetzt doch Sea Worship haben und heute morgen war er ausverkauft.  Vlt kommen noch Teile nach. Als ich gestern 2 Stunden nach Eröffnung in mein Douglas spaziert bin war alles noch da, außer die meisten Lippenstifte. In der Schublade waren noch insgesamt 5 Lippenstifte


----------



## Anneri (May 3, 2014)

Bei uns war gestern sowohl am Counter als auch am store der totale Andrang. Beim Counter sind so direkt nach Öffnung des Ladens 10 Mädels zum aufsteller gestürzt und haben eingekauft wie wild. Eine hat, nach dem Körbchen zu urteilen, echt die komplette LE gekauft. Ich hab mich erstmal in ruhe durchgeswatcht und ein bissl verglichen (ich hab ne ganze Menge Zeug mitgenommen), mir Mystical und EO und SMHM auftragen lassen und mich dann entschieden. Und da war immer noch genügend bestand da. Ich hab SMHM, SS, LL, Mystical und den 127 gekauft und besonders beim 127 ist es große liebe! Ich bin nachher noch zum store und war etwas enttäuscht dass es die Tasche nicht im store sondern nur online gibt.  Ich war danach noch im burberry store und endlich hat der store in ffm eine kleine MU Ecke!!!! Ich hab dannbich Heather Mist Lip Mist gekauft und fands irgendwie lustig dass der burberry nur 4,50€ teurer war als Mystical.


----------



## goldmaedchen90 (May 3, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Ich war danach noch im burberry store und endlich hat der store in ffm eine kleine MU Ecke!!!! Ich hab dannbich Heather Mist Lip Mist gekauft und fands irgendwie lustig dass der burberry nur 4,50€ teurer war als Mystical.


  Ohja! Meine Maccine meinte auch, dass schon vor Ladenöffnung ein paar Mädels vor dem Laden standen! Ich habe auch EO, Mystical und AS aufgetragen und mich dann gegen EO entschieden. Er war mir entschieden zu uninteressant und zu dunkel nude.

  Und ja, die Preise werden auch immer höher. Bin etwas neidisch auf die Preise aus Nordamerika!


----------



## Anneri (May 3, 2014)

Ach so, und natürlich ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




für Goldmädchen! Hallo im thread! Schön dass Du da bist!

  EO war jetzt nicht wirklich schlecht an mir, aber auch nicht toll. Bei Mystical weiß ich noch nicht genau ob ich ihn wirklich behalten soll. So ungewöhnlich finde ich ihn nicht, und nur fürs packaging kaufen?! Bin mir noch unsicher.


----------



## VelvetLips (May 3, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Ich war danach noch im burberry store und endlich hat der store in ffm eine kleine MU Ecke!!!! Ich hab dannbich Heather Mist Lip Mist gekauft und fands irgendwie lustig dass der burberry nur 4,50€ teurer war als Mystical.


  Haha ohje ich war wohl eine derjenigen, die direkt losgestürzt sind. Aber nicht zum Aufsteller sondern straight zu der netten MAC Dame und einen GotS geordert. Hat mir das Gedränge erspart und danach konnte ich noch in Ruhe alle auf der Hand und Siren Song auf den Lippen swatchen. Bin dann aber bei dem einen Lippenstift geblieben. Vielleicht haben wir uns ja gesehen ^^ Ich war das erste mal eine Kollektion stalken und deswegen vorsorglich wirklich früh da und die erste in der Reihe


----------



## Anneri (May 3, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Haha ohje ich war wohl eine derjenigen, die direkt losgestürzt sind. Aber nicht zum Aufsteller sondern straight zu der netten MAC Dame und einen GotS geordert. Hat mir das Gedränge erspart und danach konnte ich noch in Ruhe alle auf der Hand und Siren Song auf den Lippen swatchen. Bin dann aber bei dem einen Lippenstift geblieben. Vielleicht haben wir uns ja gesehen ^^ Ich war das erste mal eine Kollektion stalken und deswegen vorsorglich wirklich früh da und die erste in der Reihe


  Oh, bist du in ffm und warst beim Douglas Counter? Wir waren drei Specktrettes - das nächste mal musst du Bescheid sagen denn zu mehreren ist's immer lustiger. Normalerweise bin ich eher im store, aber dieses mal wollte ich Gutscheine verbraten.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (May 3, 2014)

Ich bin verwundert, dass man zumindest Silver Sun und Sea Worship noch bei Douglas online bekommt. Habe beide gerade noch bestellt - das gibt einen no-buy die nächsten Monate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jedenfalls muss Douglas online auch eine ordentliche Stückzahl bekommen haben. Als ich die Lidschatten vor einer halben Stunde bestellt habe, gab es noch ungefähr 60 von Sea Worship und um die 40 von Silver Sun (kann auch anders herum sein).


----------



## VelvetLips (May 3, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Oh, bist du in ffm und warst beim Douglas Counter? Wir waren drei Specktrettes - das nächste mal musst du Bescheid sagen denn zu mehreren ist's immer lustiger. Normalerweise bin ich eher im store, aber dieses mal wollte ich Gutscheine verbraten.


  Achso im Douglas wart ihr. Ne, ich war im Store.  Schließe mich nächstes mal gern an. Bin ja noch ganz frisch hier.


----------



## Jadebluete (May 7, 2014)

Dann winke ich auch mal als Frischling in die deutschsprachige Runde herein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hat allerdings auch ein wenig gebraucht, bis ich diesen Thread hier dank @Anneris Kommentar im Welcome Board gefunden habe. Nun bin ich jedenfalls hier und freue mich schon, bei den kommenden Kollektionen fleißig mitzufiebern.

  Wisst ihr schon, was ihr euch aus der Douglas exklusiven Playland holt? Und die Proenza war leider vom Release her wirklich ziemlich blöd... Erst wurden nur die Lippenstifte und Pinsel geliefert, dann viel zu spät eine geringe Stückzahl an Blushs (im Store) und online wurden die schönen Rouges ganz ausgespart, da anscheinend in den Filialen zu viel verkauft wurde. Ich versteh immer nicht, warum es gerade bei MAC so oft so riesige Lieferschwierigkeiten in Deutschland gibt


----------



## Anneri (May 7, 2014)

Hi Jadeblüte!
  Du hast zumindest schon einiges im Forum als Newbie gemeistert, was ich bis heute nicht kann - wie zum Teufel funktioniert dieses @ plus Namen?!?!?!

  Playland wird von mir komplett geskippt. Bei PS hatte ich auch Pech, aber es ist nicht so, als ob ich an Lippenstift- oder Blushmangel leide, und ich habe bei AA schon ziemlich zugeschlagen. Und ich will doch nicht die low-buy street cred verlieren!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mac MUSS offenssichtlich immer mit Drama einhergehen. Man ist da ja schon einiges gewohnt.


----------



## Naynadine (May 7, 2014)

Anneri, du fängst einfach an den jeweiligen Namen nach dem @ zu tippen (ohne Leerzeichen) dann sollte ein Drop-Down Menü angezeigt werden. Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass es bei mir erst seit ein paar Tagen klappt und ich vorher wochenlang ohne Erfolg rumprobiert habe. Hab versch. Browser ausprobiert etc, aber im Grunde habe ich jetzt nichts geändert, alles wie immer, also keine Ahnung woran es schlußendlich lag. Ich glaube da gibt es evtl technische Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## Anneri (May 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Anneri, du fängst einfach an den jeweiligen Namen nach dem @ zu tippen (ohne Leerzeichen) dann sollte ein Drop-Down Menü angezeigt werden. Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass es bei mir erst seit ein paar Tagen klappt und ich vorher wochenlang ohne Erfolg rumprobiert habe. Hab versch. Browser ausprobiert etc, aber im Grunde habe ich jetzt nichts geändert, alles wie immer, also keine Ahnung woran es schlußendlich lag. Ich glaube da gibt es evtl technische Schwierigkeiten.


  Ah, danke. Bei mir hat das auch noch nie geklappt und ich benutze Mozilla.

  Btw - hugs. Halt die Ohren steif, ja?


----------



## Naynadine (May 7, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Ah, danke. Bei mir hat das auch noch nie geklappt und ich benutze Mozilla.
> 
> Btw - hugs. Halt die Ohren steif, ja?


  Ja, mach ich, danke dir 

  Ich nutze Chrome und meistens die Specktra Desktop Version, weiss nicht ob das was zu sagen hat. Hoffentlich klappts bei dir auch bald, sonst kann ich es ja nochmal mal ansprechen, dass es da Probleme zu geben scheint.


----------



## Adrasteia (May 7, 2014)

Jadebluete said:


> Dann winke ich auch mal als Frischling in die deutschsprachige Runde herein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hallo Jadeblüte,
  ich bin durch einen Link im By Request Thread auf deinen Blog aufmerksam geworden, und war heute überrascht, dass du erst seit kurzem Mitglied bist. 

  War heute Douglas und habe Mystical (der online ja überall schnell weg war), Enchanted One und Toying Around geholt.


----------



## VelvetLips (May 7, 2014)

Playland lasse ich komplett ausfallen. Bin momentan eh ein bisschen knapp und davon haut mich nichts so wirklich um, was ich nicht auch durch einen schönen Lippenstift aus dem Standardsortiment ersetzen könnte. Vielleicht hole ich mir Dodgy Girl aus der Osbourne Collection (wenn diese zu uns kommt?) und dann werde ich auf jeden Fall versuchen den Lorde Lipstick zu bekommen. Nur online..da sind die Chancen halt ziemlich gering. Deine Swatches fand ich übrigens super  GotS kommt auch gut raus von der Farbe.


----------



## MACina (May 7, 2014)

Jadebluete said:


> Dann winke ich auch mal als Frischling in die deutschsprachige Runde herein
> 
> 
> 
> ...








.....Willkommen hier im thread, Jadebluete


----------



## MACina (May 7, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Ah, danke. *Bei mir hat das auch noch nie geklappt und ich benutze Mozilla.*
> 
> Btw - hugs. Halt die Ohren steif, ja?


 
  Anneri, ich bin auch mit Mozilla unterwegs und mal geht es und mal nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Heute geht es ->@Anneri 

  Gestern ging es nicht.....


----------



## dorni (May 8, 2014)

Jadebluete said:


> Dann winke ich auch mal als Frischling in die deutschsprachige Runde herein
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Jadeblüte!

  Playland läßt mich völlig kalt, dabei liebe ich Pigmente, außerdem nervt MAC mich langsam mit diesen Exclusiv-nur-bei-XX. Über Proenza schweigen wir besser auch, Douglas ex. ist schon lästig, aber Breuninger (wahlweise die anderen Verdächtigen) ex. nervt richtig. Ich hätte gerne einen Lippie und Ocean City gekauft, aber nach diesem Theater wollte ich auch keine CP mehr!

  Von den nächsten LE's warte ich nur auf die 3D Glitter, Moody Blooms finde ich vom Konzept her toll, aber die Farben so oder ähnlich alle schon, daher wohl skip. Go team low-buy!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Osbournes, Pedro Lourenco und so finde ich nur nett, aber nichts was ich haben muß.

  Allerdings habe ich noch eine ewige Wunschliste, da steht noch genug MAC (Permanentes Sortiment), NARS, MUFE und Hakuhodo drauf. Und eine Clarisonic...


----------



## goldmaedchen90 (May 8, 2014)

Ich muss auch sagen, dass mich die Playland und auch die Proenza LE total kalt lassen.


----------



## Jadebluete (May 8, 2014)

Adrasteia said:


> Hallo Jadeblüte,
> ich bin durch einen Link im By Request Thread auf deinen Blog aufmerksam geworden, und war heute überrascht, dass du erst seit kurzem Mitglied bist.
> 
> War heute Douglas und habe Mystical (der online ja überall schnell weg war), Enchanted One und Toying Around geholt.


  Ich weiß auch gar nicht genau, woran es liegt, aber ich bin in verhältnismäßig vielen Foren (In erster Linie Schreib- und Buchforen) angemeldet und versuche immer möglichst aktiv zu sein, weshalb ich nicht noch ein Forum aufnehmen wollte. Aber die ich einfach schon so oft bei Specktra reingeschaut habe und es mich immer wieder in den Fingern gejuckt hat, endlich auch mitzureden, hab ich den Schritt dann doch mal endlich gewagt


----------



## chola (May 8, 2014)

Die Playland Le lasse ich auch aus. Die Lippenfarben sind toll aber leider nicht matte. Die AA Le habe ich auch ausgelassen aber ich bin auf die Simpsons Le gespannt muss ich sagen. Ich hoffe, da kommen wieder Produkte, die mich interessieren. Ansonsten ist eine LE freie Zeit für mich gerade


----------



## VelvetLips (May 13, 2014)

hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung ab wann man in Deutschland mit der Osbourne Collection rechnen kann? Kommt die überhaupt zu uns? Die Osbournes sind hier ja nicht so ein Ding..


----------



## goldmaedchen90 (May 14, 2014)

In Europa ist mit August zu rechnen, glaube ich.


----------



## chola (May 14, 2014)

Wann kommt den die Glitter Le raus?


----------



## VelvetLips (May 15, 2014)

Ok das passt mir ganz gut. Bis dahin hab ich vielleicht wieder etwas gespart


----------



## Naynadine (May 15, 2014)

Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass die Osbournes LE erst so spät zu uns kommt.

  Weiss denn jemand, ob/wann/wo die Maleficent bei uns erhältlich sein wird?


----------



## Anneri (May 15, 2014)

Yep, wird sie. Magimania hat das gepostet. Ich weiß nur nicht mehr obs Juni oder Juli war.


----------



## Anneri (May 18, 2014)

Kann mir irgendjemand sagen wann die brow things im Laden auftauchen werden? Online sind sie ja schon draußen. Wars Juni oder Juli?


----------



## Mac-Guy (May 18, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Kann mir irgendjemand sagen wann die brow things im Laden auftauchen werden? Online sind sie ja schon draußen. Wars Juni oder Juli?


  Regulaer ab Juni.


----------



## Anneri (May 27, 2014)

Soooooo, LEs im Juni. Die brow things in Läden und Countern, Maleficient online und pro. Weiß sonst noch jemand was? Bei Temptalia steht Pedro kommt im Juni auch international, 'at select retailers', was für mich heißt das ist mal wieder Breuninger oder Beck, Kadewe und Alsterhaus was mich ein bissl freut, denn das ist immer ein skip für mich. Hat jemand Infos?


----------



## Mac-Guy (May 27, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Soooooo, LEs im Juni. Die brow things in Läden und Countern, Maleficient online und pro. *Weiß sonst noch jemand was?* Bei Temptalia steht Pedro kommt im Juni auch international, 'at select retailers', was für mich heißt das ist mal wieder Breuninger oder Beck, Kadewe und Alsterhaus was mich ein bissl freut, denn das ist immer ein skip für mich. Hat jemand Infos?


  3D Glitter auch, aber vermutlich wohl MSO.


----------



## dorni (May 28, 2014)

Mac-Guy said:


> 3D Glitter auch, aber vermutlich wohl MSO.


  In allen MAC-Stores oder nur den beiden Pro-Stores?


----------



## Mac-Guy (May 28, 2014)

dorni said:


> In allen MAC-Stores oder nur den beiden Pro-Stores?


  Nee, erstmal wohl nur Pro.


----------



## VelvetLips (May 28, 2014)

Hab heute im Store so nebenbei gesagt bekommen, dass es bald einige pro Lippenstifte dauerhaft im normalen Sortiment geben wird. Weiß man da schon was Genaueres?


----------



## dorni (May 28, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Hab heute im Store so nebenbei gesagt bekommen, dass es bald einige pro Lippenstifte dauerhaft im normalen Sortiment geben wird. Weiß man da schon was Genaueres?


  Ich erinnere mich dunkel mal etwas von Pro Extension gehört zu haben. Einige Sachen sollen regulär in die Stores kommen. Meine es wären Lippenstifte, Pro Eyeshadows und so etwas gewesen.


----------



## Mac-Guy (May 28, 2014)

dorni said:


> Danke!!!
> 
> 
> Ich erinnere mich dunkel mal etwas von *Pro Extension* gehört zu haben. Einige Sachen sollen regulär in die Stores kommen. Meine es wären Lippenstifte, Pro Eyeshadows und so etwas gewesen.


  Gern geschehen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Die Pro Extension gibts ab 1. August.


----------



## Naynadine (May 28, 2014)

Gerade auf einem Blog gelesen, dass die Moody Blooms am 4.7. kommt und anscheinend MAC exclusiv ist :/ Zum Glück brauche ich von der nichts.


----------



## Anneri (May 28, 2014)

Danke Naynadine! Das nimmt langsam etwas überhand mit den exklusiven Kollektionen, oder?!


----------



## Naynadine (May 28, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Danke Naynadine! Das nimmt langsam etwas überhand mit den exklusiven Kollektionen, oder?!


  Auf FB habe ich vorhin gelesen, dass sie am 1.7. kommt... also wieder mal Verwirrung. Aber wenn sie online eh nur bei MAC erhältlich ist, muss man ja sowieso schon Tage vorher stalken, weil man mit allem rechnen muss.

  Ja, MAC macht mir mein Low-Buy dieses Jahr echt leicht. Entweder die Produkte sind langweilig, oder aber man kommt durch das exclusiv Getue kaum ran.


----------



## Anneri (May 29, 2014)

Pedro ist online bei MAC.


----------



## Anneri (May 29, 2014)

Und für Naynadine und die ladies die Pedro hot finden:


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Und für Naynadine und die ladies die Pedro hot finden:


 

  P
  E
  D
  R
  O


----------



## Naynadine (May 29, 2014)

Rrrrawr, Pedro... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Ich dachte die Maleficent sollte am 2.6. online kommen? Das ist mal wieder typisch, dass man sich auf den MAC Shop nicht verlassen kann. War kurz versucht das Pedro Blush zu bestellen, aber nee...


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Rrrrawr, Pedro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  What NayNay said.. lol

  P E D R O


----------



## sarabeautime (May 29, 2014)

I


Naynadine said:


> Rrrrawr, Pedro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ich habe mich für Newsletter abonniert und dachte dass Maleficent erst Anfang Juni erhältlich wäre. Ich habe keine e-mail erhalten. 





 MAC!

  Alles ist schon ausverkauft. Gibt es andere Möglichkeit einige Produkte zu bekommen, wie Pro shop oder so?


----------



## Anneri (May 29, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> I
> 
> Ich habe mich für Newsletter abonniert und dachte dass Maleficent erst Anfang Juni erhältlich wäre. Ich habe keine e-mail erhalten.
> 
> ...


  Maleficent ist online und Pro, soweit ich weiß, Sara!


  Ich finds immer so toll, wenn Mac es mir so unendlich einfach macht Kollektionen zu skippen... wenns überall erhältlich wäre würde ich sicherlich hingehen 'um mal zu gucken'... DANKE MAC! /sarcasm off (naja, halb-sarkastisch).


----------



## SleepingBeauty (May 29, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Pedro ist online bei MAC.


  Ich hätte mir das Quad bestellt, wenn MAC mich hätte auf Rechnung zahlen lassen - haben sie nicht, also habe ich das Quad nicht bestellt. 45€ gespart. Das hilft mir wenigstens bei meinem low-buy.


----------



## sarabeautime (May 29, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Lol HG! Are you following Pedro around through all the threads?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Genauso bei mir. Ich habe häufig MAC LE Kollektionen verpasst da ich keine Lust habe hinterher zu laufen. Also, ich bin schon hinterher, so ein mal am Tag schaue ich bei verschiedene Webseite aber stündlich kann ich nicht. Ich bin nicht hauptberuflich MAC-Chaser. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Ich glaube "Sculpt" ist doch Permanent. Vielleicht nur bei Pro Sortiment? Ich werde morgen mal Berlin anrufen und fragen. Mehr kann ich auch nicht. Bei eBay sind die Sache gerade doppelte Preis, no thanks!


----------



## dorni (May 30, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Ich hätte mir das Quad bestellt, wenn MAC mich hätte auf Rechnung zahlen lassen - haben sie nicht, also habe ich das Quad nicht bestellt. 45€ gespart. Das hilft mir wenigstens bei meinem low-buy.


  Ich wollte das Blush kaufen, aber auch bei mir: keine Zahlung auf Rechnung möglich. Ich habe gerade mal mit dem online-shop telefoniert und die Mitarbeiterin mußte mir leider sagen, das sie auch nicht wissen, warum das nicht bei allen angezeigt wird.

  Aber wie Du schon sagst, danke MAC, für die Hilfe beim low-buy.


----------



## Naynadine (May 30, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Genauso bei mir. Ich habe häufig MAC LE Kollektionen verpasst da ich keine Lust habe hinterher zu laufen. Also, ich bin schon hinterher, so ein mal am Tag schaue ich bei verschiedene Webseite aber stündlich kann ich nicht. Ich bin nicht hauptberuflich MAC-Chaser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ja, Sculpt is permanent als Pro Pan. Keine Ahnung, warum es die nicht im Onlineshop gibt.


----------



## sarabeautime (Jun 2, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Ja, Sculpt is permanent als Pro Pan. Keine Ahnung, warum es die nicht im Onlineshop gibt.


  Ich habe gerade von Berlin Pro Store letzte Stück Sculpt vom Maleficent bestellt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Hoffentlich ist er nicht sehr warm.
  Osbornes kommen erst im August zu uns oder?


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 3, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Ich habe gerade von Berlin Pro Store letzte Stück Sculpt vom Maleficent bestellt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ja, anscheinend ist es wirklich August, obwohl mir das ziemlich spät vorkommt.
  Super, dass du Sculpt noch bekommen hast


----------



## goldmaedchen90 (Jun 9, 2014)

Konnte man jemals bei MAC auf Rechnung bezahlen? Mir wird immer nur Mastercard und Visa angezeigt. Das ja ein Schmu!

  Hatte gestern bei den Mini's zugeschlagen. Mehr als die Hälfe drin und weniger als der halbe Preis. Das ist doch keine Mac-Philosophie oder? Soll mir recht sein


----------



## Anneri (Jun 9, 2014)

Auf Rechnung zahlen ist theoretisch möglich - praktisch nicht immer. Ich hatte damit noch nie Probleme, aber Dorni hat zB weiter oben beschrieben, dass sie die Option auch nicht angezeigt bekam und die Dame vom CS total ratlos war warum.



  Ich hoffe Ihr alle genießt die Feiertage!!! (Ich möchte gerade schmelzen. Argh. Hat jemand ne kühle Wohnung für mich?!)


----------



## Adrasteia (Jun 9, 2014)

Bei mir werden immer nur die Karten oder Direct Debit (Abbuchungsauftrag ) angezeigt, werde demnächst mal das mit dem Aktualisieren der Seite, bis die Option Rechnung angezeigt wird, versuchen.

  Ich wünschte wir hätten die Minis in Ö schon, würde gerne einige der Produkte ausprobieren.


----------



## dorni (Jun 9, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Auf Rechnung zahlen ist theoretisch möglich - praktisch nicht immer. Ich hatte damit noch nie Probleme, aber Dorni hat zB weiter oben beschrieben, dass sie die Option auch nicht angezeigt bekam und die Dame vom CS total ratlos war warum.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe Ihr alle genießt die Feiertage!!! (Ich möchte gerade schmelzen. Argh. Hat jemand ne kühle Wohnung für mich?!)


  Bis zur MM LE konnte ich immer auf Rechnung bestellen, bei der LE hatte ich dann die Visa Option ausgewählt, in der Hoffnung, das ich durch die sofortige Zahlung auch alles bekommen würde. Ich habe auch alles bekommen aber kann seitdem nicht mehr auf Rechnung bestellen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Daher war das bisher meine letzte Bestellung im MAC OS!


  Ich hasse Temperaturen über 25[SUP]o[/SUP]C!!! In meiner Wohnung wird es auch richtig warm, zwar nicht ganz so schlimm wie bei Dir @Anneri, aber heiß genug. Ich muß gleich mal meine Cremeprodukte in den Kühlschrank verfrachten, ehe die noch mehr leiden.

  Edit: Weiß jemand ob die 3D Glitter permanent bei Pro sind? Auf der Homepage sind ja alle als ausverkauft aufgeführt.


----------



## Periodinan (Jun 17, 2014)

Hallo, liebe deutschsprachige Kolleginnen/Fellow-Makeup-Addicts  Wollte auch in diesem thread mal Hallo sagen, da ich neu hier bin :new: Jaaaaa... Um ein Gespräch zu beginnen: gibt es einen Grund dafür, dass zb die Osbournes Collection bei uns erst ab August zu haben ist? Finde ich voll gemein  Zudem finde ich es komisch, dass bei uns (Ö) die Pedro Lourenço LE noch immer nicht ausverkauft ist. Gefällt die niemandem?


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 17, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Zudem finde ich es komisch, dass bei uns (Ö) die Pedro Lourenço LE noch immer nicht ausverkauft ist. Gefällt die niemandem?


  Willkommen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Warum es die Osbournes bei uns erst im August gibt kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen :/

  Manchmal kommt es mir echt so vor, als wenn es bei den LEs in Ö größere Stückzahlen als bei uns gibt. Ich meine, dass die sich auch bei Douglas online immer etwas länger halten.


----------



## Periodinan (Jun 17, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Willkommen!   Warum es die Osbournes bei uns erst im August gibt kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen :/  Manchmal kommt es mir echt so vor, als wenn es bei den LEs in Ö größere Stückzahlen als bei uns gibt. Ich meine, dass die sich auch bei Douglas online immer etwas länger halten.


 Finde ich voll blöd. Vor allem, nachdem in den anderen threads so fleißig darüber diskutiert wird und wir noch fast 2 Monate warten müssen :/ Da werde ich gleich eifersüchtig   Hmm... Ja, aber so lange? Das scheint mir alles etwas komisch. Wenn du mal auf die österreichische Seite schaust, dort findest du die LE auch nur, wenn du konkret danach suchst. Die ist seit Wochen nur angelegt aber nicht auf der Hauptseite. Anscheinend gab es da Probleme, weil das Quad finde ich dort auch nicht.


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 17, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Hmm... Ja, aber so lange? Das scheint mir alles etwas komisch. Wenn du mal auf die österreichische Seite schaust, dort findest du die LE auch nur, wenn du konkret danach suchst. Die ist seit Wochen nur angelegt aber nicht auf der Hauptseite. Anscheinend gab es da Probleme, weil das Quad finde ich dort auch nicht.


  Das stimmt, das geht mir genauso 

  Dann nehme ich mal an, dass viele einfach nicht auf die LE aufmerksam geworden sind, wenn sie so versteckt auf der Seite ist. Ist einerseits natürlich praktisch, wenn einem dadurch nicht gleich alles vor der Nase weggeschnappt wird.


----------



## Periodinan (Jun 17, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Das stimmt, das geht mir genauso   Dann nehme ich mal an, dass viele einfach nicht auf die LE aufmerksam geworden sind, wenn sie so versteckt auf der Seite ist. Ist einerseits natürlich praktisch, wenn einem dadurch nicht gleich alles vor der Nase weggeschnappt wird.


  Haha, so ist das mit uns Süchtigen  Ja, hab ich mir auch schon gedacht und war für mich auch durchaus von Vorteil. Wobei, dann hätte ich mich mit dem Bestellen auch nicht so beeilen müssen. Hat doch auch etwas Gutes, dass MAC bei uns nicht ganz so bekannt ist wie zb in den USA.


----------



## Adrasteia (Jun 17, 2014)

Wow, die Kollektion ist tatsächlich online. Ich habe ja immer über die Lippenstift/LE Karteikarte danach gesucht, die _By Request_ Sachen waren dort ja auch monatelang zu sehen, bevor die Kollektion dann auf der Startseite  angekündigt wurde. Aber durch durch den Tipp von @Periodinan irr im Forum wird sich das mit der Verfügbarkeit sicher bald ändern^^.


----------



## sarabeautime (Jun 17, 2014)

Adrasteia said:


> Wow, die Kollektion ist tatsächlich online. Ich habe ja immer über die Lippenstift/LE Karteikarte danach gesucht, die _By Request_ Sachen waren dort ja auch monatelang zu sehen, bevor die Kollektion dann auf der Startseite  angekündigt wurde. Aber durch durch den Tipp von @Periodinan irr im Forum wird sich das mit der Verfügbarkeit sicher bald ändern^^.


  welche Kollektion ist online? Ich sehe nichts


----------



## Adrasteia (Jun 17, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> welche Kollektion ist online? Ich sehe nichts


  Pedro Laurenco, auf der Ö Seite.


----------



## Periodinan (Jun 17, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> welche Kollektion ist online? Ich sehe nichts :blink:


 Die Pedro Lourenço Kollektion im österreichischen MAC OS. Du musst danach suchen, dann findest du die Sachen


----------



## Periodinan (Jun 17, 2014)

Adrasteia said:


> Wow, die Kollektion ist tatsächlich online. Ich habe ja immer über die Lippenstift/LE Karteikarte danach gesucht, die _By Request_ Sachen waren dort ja auch monatelang zu sehen, bevor die Kollektion dann auf der Startseite  angekündigt wurde. Aber durch durch den Tipp von @Periodinan irr im Forum wird sich das mit der Verfügbarkeit sicher bald ändern^^.


 Ja, das ist dieses Mal etwas seltsam. Sie ist schon seit Wochen nur so zu finden. Sollte dem wirklich so sein, dann bin ich froh, dass ich meinen Roxo schon lange habe - ist übrigens eine tolle Farbe


----------



## Periodinan (Jun 17, 2014)

Achja, bevor ich's vergesse: die Pedro Lourenço Lippenstifte kosten (im österreichischen OS) 17,50€, was sogar weniger ist als der Preis der permanent lipsticks.


----------



## makesmesmile (Jun 19, 2014)

Gibt eigentlich schon ein genaues Datum fuer die Osbournes? Ich meine etwas vom ersten August gelesen zu haben. Haette zu gerne das ein oder andere Backup


----------



## Anneri (Jun 26, 2014)

Moody Blooms ist bei Mac online. Falls es jemanden interessiert.


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 26, 2014)

Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sollte die so früh erscheinen? Mir ist das langsam unheimlich, dass die LEs scheinbar wahllos Ende des Monats online gehen. Wahrscheinlich verpasse ich da kommende LEs wie Simpsons etc.

  Die Mineralize Sachen müsste es aber auch bei Douglas geben, oder? (den 132 Brush?)

  Der neue MSF Preis ist ja auch der Hammer...


----------



## Anneri (Jun 26, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ich finde das total strange. Neue Strategie?! Wissen wir noch, wie das bei AA war?

  Ich sehe die MSF etc noch gar nicht bei Mac, stell ich mich blöd an?! Ich denke dass Douglas aber bald nachziehen wird, wüsste nicht warum nicht. Die hatten ja früher auch schon immer das Mineralize Zeug. (Will ich den MSF Preis wissen?! Vermutlich nicht, oder?!)


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 26, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Ich finde das total strange. Neue Strategie?! Wissen wir noch, wie das bei AA war?
> 
> Ich sehe die MSF etc noch gar nicht bei Mac, stell ich mich blöd an?! Ich denke dass Douglas aber bald nachziehen wird, wüsste nicht warum nicht. Die hatten ja früher auch schon immer das Mineralize Zeug. *(Will ich den MSF Preis wissen?! Vermutlich nicht, oder?!)*


  Lieber nicht... Ich habs über die Site Map gefunden.

  Ich glaube ich verstehs langsam, die LE sollte eigentlich am 4.7. kommen, gerade nachgeschaut. Also vermute ich, dass es bei uns jetzt wie in den US geregelt ist, dass die LEs ca eine Woche früher im Shop erhältlich sind. Sneaky, sneaky...
  Weiß gar nicht mehr, wie es bei der AA war.


----------



## Adrasteia (Jun 26, 2014)

AA kam am 28.4. raus.

  Ist Moody Blooms online exclusiv?
  Lorde ist auch draußen.


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 26, 2014)

Adrasteia said:


> AA kam am 28.4. raus.
> 
> *Ist Moody Blooms online exclusiv?*
> Lorde ist auch draußen.


  Ich glaube sie ist zumindest MAC exclusive, also ich meine bei Douglas etc gibts die nicht.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 26, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Ich glaube sie ist zumindest MAC exclusive, also ich meine bei Douglas etc gibts die nicht.


  Online und MAC stores, genau.


----------



## dorni (Jun 26, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ach ja, es ist und bleibt ein Chaos. Und Black Ivy, Nightshade, Deep Fixation und Hidden Motive sind schon ausverkauft. Ebenso der Lorde Lippie... Letzteres hätte ich nicht erwartet, in den USA ist der doch nicht so toll gelaufen, oder?
  Wollte von Euch jemand etwas aus der MB?

  Der Mineralize Preis, na ja, ich glaube das haben die letzten MSF's auch gekostet, bin aber nicht ganz sicher da ich seit Jahren keines mehr gekauft habe.

  Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie das mit den nächsten LE's läuft, ob ich bekommen kann, was ich möchte.


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 26, 2014)

Ich meine die MSFs haben sonst 29€ gekostet. Erinnere mich auch noch an die 26,50€ Zeit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ich war mir nicht sicher, ob der Lorde Lippie heute online gegangen ist, ich dachte die LE gabs schon eine Weile. Zum Glück will ich nichts von den derzeitigen LEs.


----------



## sarabeautime (Jun 26, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Online und MAC stores, genau.


Ist das sicher?
  Gerade mit Breuninger Stuttgart telefoniert, sie bekommen diese Kollektion auch, allerdings erst am 01.07.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 26, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Ist das sicher?
> Gerade mit Breuninger Stuttgart telefoniert, sie bekommen diese Kollektion auch, allerdings erst am 01.07.


 
  Ich habs aus Magis Pressemitteilung. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Mit Mac, you never know...


----------



## Periodinan (Jun 26, 2014)

dorni said:


> Ach ja, es ist und bleibt ein Chaos. Und Black Ivy, Nightshade, Deep Fixation und Hidden Motive sind schon ausverkauft. Ebenso der Lorde Lippie... Letzteres hätte ich nicht erwartet, in den USA ist der doch nicht so toll gelaufen, oder?
> Wollte von Euch jemand etwas aus der MB?
> 
> Der Mineralize Preis, na ja, ich glaube das haben die letzten MSF's auch gekostet, bin aber nicht ganz sicher da ich seit Jahren keines mehr gekauft habe.
> ...


Mich wundert es auch, dass der Lorde Lippie schon weg ist. Sogar bei uns in Ö. Habe am Nachmittag geschlafen (anscheinend wurde er da released) - kaum war ich munter, war ich am PC und er war weg. Hat mich zum Glück nicht wirklich interessiert.
  Von der MB ist bei uns noch alles vorhanden. Aber die reißt mich nicht wirklich vom Hocker.
  Bin gespannt, wie das bei den Osbournes wird, da möchte ich dann nämlich schon zuschlagen. Frage mich vor allem, wie das an den Counters sein wird, da ich die Lippies doch lieber ausprobieren würde, bevor ich sie mir kaufe.
  Hoffe auch, dass es möglich sein wird, alles zu bekommen, das ich möchte.
  Die Osbournes LE wird's ja auch nicht bei Douglas geben, oder?


----------



## Adrasteia (Jun 26, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Mich wundert es auch, dass der Lorde Lippie schon weg ist. Sogar bei uns in Ö. Habe am Nachmittag geschlafen (anscheinend wurde er da released) - kaum war ich munter, war ich am PC und er war weg. Hat mich zum Glück nicht wirklich interessiert.
> Von der MB ist bei uns noch alles vorhanden. Aber die reißt mich nicht wirklich vom Hocker.
> Bin gespannt, wie das bei den Osbournes wird, da möchte ich dann nämlich schon zuschlagen. Frage mich vor allem, wie das an den Counters sein wird, da ich die Lippies doch lieber ausprobieren würde, bevor ich sie mir kaufe.
> Hoffe auch, dass es möglich sein wird, alles zu bekommen, das ich möchte.
> Die Osbournes LE wird's ja auch nicht bei Douglas geben, oder?


  Mich hat der Lorde Lippenstift auch nicht interessiert, deswegen kann ich auch nicht sagen wie lange er schon online ist - habe nicht durch die Suchfunktion danach gesucht. Er wird aber nicht bei den LE Shades angezeigt. 

  MB werde ich dann wohl skippen. Mich hätten Copperthorn und Phosphorescent interessiert, hätte die Farben aber schon gerne vorher ausprobiert. 

  Habe gelesen, dass die Osbournes LE in Ö nur bei MAC (Online/Store) erhältlich sein wird und auch nur in 5 ausgesuchten Stores. Vielleicht finde ich den Link mit den Filialen noch irgendwo.


----------



## Periodinan (Jun 26, 2014)

Adrasteia said:


> Mich hat der Lorde Lippenstift auch nicht interessiert, deswegen kann ich auch nicht sagen wie lange er schon online ist - habe nicht durch die Suchfunktion danach gesucht. Er wird aber nicht bei den LE Shades angezeigt.
> 
> MB werde ich dann wohl skippen. Mich hätten Copperthorn und Phosphorescent interessiert, hätte die Farben aber schon gerne vorher ausprobiert.
> 
> Habe gelesen, dass die Osbournes LE in Ö nur bei MAC (Online/Store) erhältlich sein wird und auch nur in 5 ausgesuchten Stores. Vielleicht finde ich den Link mit den Filialen noch irgendwo.


Mich hätten Black Ivy und Lucky Green interessiert (aber auch nicht so, dass ich sage: Ohne die kann ich nicht). Letzteres ist ohnehin permanent und Black Ivy müsste ich vorher ausprobieren. Ich bestelle die Dinge nicht so gerne, ohne sie zu probieren.
  Copperthorn soll von der Textur her ja nicht ganz so prickelnd sein.

  Wäre toll, wenn du den wiederfindest!


----------



## Adrasteia (Jun 26, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Mich hätten Black Ivy und Lucky Green interessiert (aber auch nicht so, dass ich sage: Ohne die kann ich nicht). Letzteres ist ohnehin permanent und Black Ivy müsste ich vorher ausprobieren. Ich bestelle die Dinge nicht so gerne, ohne sie zu probieren.
> Copperthorn soll von der Textur her ja nicht ganz so prickelnd sein.
> 
> *Wäre toll, wenn du den wiederfindest! *


  Gefunden: http://www.woman.at/a/kelly-sharon-osbourne-mac 
  War zum Glück gleich der erste in der Googleliste^^


----------



## Periodinan (Jun 26, 2014)

Adrasteia said:


> Gefunden: http://www.woman.at/a/kelly-sharon-osbourne-mac
> War zum Glück gleich der erste in der Googleliste^^


Dankeschön! 
  Zum Glück sind die nicht sooo weit von mir entfernt. Voll blöd, dass es in Ö nur so wenige Free Standing Stores gibt.
  Frage mich wirklich wie das bei uns sein wird. Ob man sich bei der auch schon vor dem Aufsperren der Shops anstellen muss?


----------



## Adrasteia (Jun 26, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Ich habs aus Magis Pressemitteilung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ich verstehe nicht, warum Pressemitteilungen mit ungenauen Informationen herausgegeben werden. Als _Glamour _die Proenza LE in der Shoppingweekausgabe angekündigt hat, war die LE bereits seit drei Wochen ausverkauft...


----------



## VelvetLips (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh Mann..Lorde total verpasst! Eigentlich wollte ich den schon haben. Ärgerlich. Ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass der auch bei Douglas oder Breuninger online landet?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 27, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Oh Mann..Lorde total verpasst! Eigentlich wollte ich den schon haben. Ärgerlich. Ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass der auch bei Douglas oder Breuninger online landet?


  Leider nein.


----------



## VelvetLips (Jun 27, 2014)

Mac-Guy said:


> Leider nein.


  Dann zumindest danke für die Bestätigung. So muss ich nicht umsonst hoffen


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jun 28, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Ich glaube sie ist zumindest MAC exclusive, also ich meine bei Douglas etc gibts die nicht.


  Gut, dass die mich nicht interessiert. Genauso wenig wie die Lorde. Mich wunder eher, dass von der Moody Blooms so schnell was ausverkauft war. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Teile so beliebt sind, denn irgendwie gab's doch keinen Hype (oder der ist an mir vorbei).

  Ich warte auf die Osbournes-Kollektion, wobei mich eigentlich auch nur Cheeky Bugger und vielleicht ein oder zwei Patentpolishes interessieren. Bin im Moment echt übersättigt und warte lieber auf die Herbstkollektionen.


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 28, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Gut, dass die mich nicht interessiert. Genauso wenig wie die Lorde. Mich wunder eher, dass von der Moody Blooms so schnell was ausverkauft war. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Teile so beliebt sind, denn irgendwie gab's doch keinen Hype (oder der ist an mir vorbei).
> 
> Ich warte auf die Osbournes-Kollektion, wobei mich eigentlich auch nur Cheeky Bugger und vielleicht ein oder zwei Patentpolishes interessieren. *Bin im Moment echt übersättigt und warte lieber auf die Herbstkollektionen.*


  So gehts mir auch schon seit einiger Zeit. Aber die Herbst LEs klingen ja extrem vielversprechend. Hoffentlich gibts da nicht wieder so ein Release Chaos, da würde ich nämlich gerne mal wieder ein paar Teile ergattern.

  Wahrscheinlich findet man vieles von der Moody Blooms schon bald bei ebay...


----------



## sarabeautime (Jul 1, 2014)

Moody Blooms is ab heute bei Douglas online (auch in Stores?), Breuninger (online, Stuttgart) und MAC Stores erhältlich.


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 1, 2014)

wissen wir mittlerweile schon Genaueres zum Osbourne Release? Manchmal lese ich Juli und dann wieder August, aber ein genaues Datum hab ich noch nirgends gesehen.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 1, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> wissen wir mittlerweile schon Genaueres zum Osbourne Release? Manchmal lese ich Juli und dann wieder August, aber ein genaues Datum hab ich noch nirgends gesehen.


 Ich habe immer wieder etwas vom 1. August gelesen, kann dir aber nicht versprechen,  dass das stimmt. Ich will die LE nicht verpassen


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 1, 2014)

Bestellt zufällig jemand die Mineralize Foundation in NW13? Ich wundere mich, dass der ,,Farbswatch'' in allen Onlineshops dunkler ist als NW15. Das hat nichts zu bedeuten, oder?


----------



## Anneri (Jul 1, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Bestellt zufällig jemand die Mineralize Foundation in NW13? Ich wundere mich, dass der ,,Farbswatch'' in allen Onlineshops dunkler ist als NW15. Das hat nichts zu bedeuten, oder?


  Nee. Wenn Du magst kann ich Ende der Woche/nächste Woche mal für Dich swatchen? Bin zwar NC, aber Du siehst zumindest einen Unterschied.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 1, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Nee. Wenn Du magst kann ich Ende der Woche/nächste Woche mal für Dich swatchen? Bin zwar NC, aber Du siehst zumindest einen Unterschied.


  Das wär klasse, danke


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 3, 2014)

Der 132 Brush scheint im MAC Shop übrigens günstiger als in sämtlichen anderen Shops zu sein (35€ vs. 45€). Ich schätze mal das ist ein Versehen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hab jedenfalls bestellt und er wurde auch schon verschickt.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 4, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Bestellt zufällig jemand die Mineralize Foundation in NW13? Ich wundere mich, dass der ,,Farbswatch'' in allen Onlineshops dunkler ist als NW15. Das hat nichts zu bedeuten, oder?


  So, hier der swatch - der Unterschied ist riesig! Der hellere ist der nw13 .


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 4, 2014)

Hab heute im MAC Store mal gefragt ob sie schon ein Release Date für die Osbournes haben und mir wurde auch der 01.August gesagt. Ich verlass mich mal nicht hundertprozentig darauf aber ist ein Anhaltspunkt


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 4, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  Vielen Dank, Anneri! Das ist ja wirklich ein Unterschied. Die dürfte hell genug für mich sein.


----------



## dorni (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh, da hat MAC ja an die ganz hellen Typen gedacht, sie machen sich langsam wieder. Die dürfte für mich zu hell und zu rosa sein, aber ich bin was Foundation angeht noch gut versorgt, und habe auch noch zwei weiße Foundations zum Aufhellen da. Das reicht noch eine Weile.

  Glücklicherweise lassen mich z.Z. alle LE's kalt. Erst wieder Artificially Wild (Sep?) und dann RHPS und Matte Lips, das wird dann aber teuer.
  Allerdings bin ich im August schwer in Versuchung, mir ein paar Sachen aus den USA mitbringen zu lassen. Refills, Inserts für die Paletten, ein paar Pigmente und meinen Mascara Vorrat könnte ich auch noch auffüllen. Mal sehen ob meine RHPS Liste so umfangreich bleibt.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 10, 2014)

Habe gerade bei einem der MAC Stores in meiner Nähe angerufen und gefragt, wann die Osbournes LE erhältlich sein wird. Man sagte mir, dass es Anfang August sein wird - wahrscheinlich der 1. August.
  Also wird's wohl der 1.08. werden


----------



## Anneri (Jul 11, 2014)

Ich war gestern im store und habe ein paar Neuheiten gesehen - erstmal die Erweiterung des Mineralise Sortiments - u.a. Lightscapade. Und natürlich die neuen Varpackungen. Uargh. Und wie soll ich die bitte mit den alten zusammen aufbewahren?! Der neue Deckel etc stört mich noch nichtmal, aber warum bitte muss die Unterseite konkav sein?! Die Lippenstifterweiterung mit Flamingo und den anderen Lippenstiften aus der damaligen orangen LE ist auch angekommen. Dummerweise hab ich vergessen zu schauen ob's auch die Retro mattes endlich gibt.


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 11, 2014)

Die Lippenstifterweiterung mit Flamingo und den anderen Lippenstiften aus der damaligen orangen LE ist auch angekommen. Dummerweise hab ich vergessen zu schauen ob's auch die Retro mattes endlich gibt.

  Sagtest du nicht du bist aus Frankfurt? Da gibt es die Retro Matte Lippenstifte schon ganz lange im Store. Oder hab ich dich irgendwie falsch verstanden und du meintest was ganz anderes?


----------



## dorni (Jul 11, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Sagtest du nicht du bist aus Frankfurt? Da gibt es die *Retro Matte Lippenstifte schon ganz lange im Store*. Oder hab ich dich irgendwie falsch verstanden und du meintest was ganz anderes?


  So lange kann das aber noch nicht sein, denn sie waren noch Monate nach den US-Launch dort nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 11, 2014)

dorni said:


> Konkav?! Soll man die aufeinanderstapeln?  Allerdings hätte ich keine Probleme damit, ich bewahre meine Puder so auf:
> 
> So lange kann das aber noch nicht sein, denn sie waren noch Monate nach den US-Launch dort nicht verfügbar.


  Genau, sie haben eine gewölbte Unterseite. Ich stapel sie wie du, nur ohne Trennwende, daher war ich etwas besorgt wie sich das platzsparend auch jetzt machen lässt.  Haben wir die RMs nicht beim AA release gesucht und nicht gefunden? Na, vielleicht waren sie ja auch ausverkauft.  Genau, VelvetLips, der Frankfurter Store. Irgendwie waren sie nie da wenn ich da war...


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 11, 2014)

Hab meinen Relentlessly Red damals im September 2013 gekauft..weiß ich noch weil es kurz vor meinem Auslandsemester war und ich nen MAC Gutschein auf meiner Abschiedsparty geschenkt bekommen hatte... All fired Up und Flat Out Fabulous hatten sie aber relativ lange Zeit nicht auf Lager. Nach All fired up habe ich sowohl in Wien, als auch in Mainz und Frankfurt lange alles abgeklappert bis ich ihn dann endlich hatte.


----------



## dorni (Jul 11, 2014)

Witzig, ich kann mich noch genau erinnern, wie @Anneri und ich am 2.9.13 im Store waren (Indulge LE) und weit und breit keine Retro Mattes. Sind wahrscheinlich am 3.9. aufgetaucht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und waren schnell ausverkauft, typisch MAC halt.
@VelvetLips, gibt es sie jetzt endlich alle regulär im Store? Ich dachte schon sie wäre, wie Mehr, Yash und Co., nur online erhältlich.


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 11, 2014)

Wahrscheinlich war es genau so ^^

  Also die, die damals als perm angegeben wurden, gibt es auch dauerhaft im Sortiment. Also: FOF, RR, AFU. Die fallen mir jetzt ein. Ich glaube der Rest war limitiert aber ich könnte auch einen vergessen haben, den ich farbtechnisch nicht auf dem Schirm hab.


----------



## sarabeautime (Jul 12, 2014)

Hallo zusammen, Ich habe heute Stuttgart Breuninger gefragt, laut Aussage kriegen sie Osbournes nicht. Sie sind zwar kein Pro-Shop aber haben sie z.B. Leere Paletten und Refills. Sie haben gemeint dass Osbournes nur online und in Pro Shops erhältlich wäre. Hat jemand mehr Infos dazu???


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 12, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Ich habe heute Stuttgart Breuninger gefragt, laut Aussage kriegen sie Osbournes nicht. Sie sind zwar kein Pro-Shop aber haben sie z.B. Leere Paletten und Refills. Sie haben gemeint dass Osbournes nur online und in Pro Shops erhältlich wäre. Hat jemand mehr Infos dazu???


Also bei uns in Österreich wird die LE in allen MAC Stores erhältlich sein. Nicht an den Douglas MAC Countern, nur an den wirklichen "free standing" Stores. Ist vielleicht in Deutschland ähnlich.


----------



## dorni (Jul 12, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Ich habe heute Stuttgart Breuninger gefragt, laut Aussage kriegen sie Osbournes nicht. Sie sind zwar kein Pro-Shop aber haben sie z.B. Leere Paletten und Refills. Sie haben gemeint dass Osbournes nur online und in Pro Shops erhältlich wäre. Hat jemand mehr Infos dazu???


  Breuniger ist ein A-Counter, daher Refills und Paletten. Ich vermute, das die LE dann MAC-Store und MAC-OS exklusiv sein wird. Für eine Pro-Store exklusive LE sind die Produkte zu sehr auf den Endverbraucher ausgerichtet.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 16, 2014)

Sagt mal, gibt es den Costa Riche Eye Kohl nur in den US? Ich wusste nicht mal, dass es den überhaupt gibt, dabei habe ich mir immer einen brauen ohne Schimmer (im Gegensatz zu Teddy) gewünscht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Allerdings sehe ich den in keinem einzigen deutschen Onlineshop; bei MAC US, Nordstrom etc gibts den aber. Oder ist der d/c und das sind noch die Überreste?


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 16, 2014)

Also mit Augen make up von MAC bin ich nicht so up to date. Aber ich kann gern das nächste mal in meinem Store schauen ob sie ihn da haben..wenn ja hat der OS vielleicht nur nen Engpass?


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 16, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Also mit Augen make up von MAC bin ich nicht so up to date. Aber ich kann gern das nächste mal in meinem Store schauen ob sie ihn da haben..wenn ja hat der OS vielleicht nur nen Engpass?


  Das würde mich echt interessieren, ob es ihn in den Stores gibt  Dass es ein Engpass ist, kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen. Dann müsste er ja eigentlich zumindest da sein und als zur Zeit ausverkauft angezeigt werden. Ebenso bei Douglas etc. Ein Pro Produkt kann es auch nicht sein, da es ihn bei Nordstrom gibt.


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 16, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Das würde mich echt interessieren, ob es ihn in den Stores gibt  Dass es ein Engpass ist, kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen. Dann müsste er ja eigentlich zumindest da sein und als zur Zeit ausverkauft angezeigt werden. Ebenso bei Douglas etc. Ein Pro Produkt kann es auch nicht sein, da es ihn bei Nordstrom gibt.


  Stimmt..das hatte ich wohl nicht so ganz durchdacht ^^ Ich sag dir bescheid ob ich ihn sehe


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 16, 2014)

Liebe österreichische Kollegen  Habe vor ein paar Tagen an MAC bezüglich der Osbournes LE geschrieben und hier ist nun die Antwort:  "vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage bei M•A•C Cosmetics Online.   Wir möchten Ihnen mitteilen, dass die LE The Osbournes ab 1. August in unseren Stores im Gerngross, der SCS, Wien Westbahnhof und Salzburg Europark erhältlich wird."  Also bleibt es beim 1.08. :yahoo:


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 16, 2014)

Geht denn eine von den Frankfurter Mädels zum Osbourne Release am 01.? Ich werde am MAC Store sein denke ich


----------



## dorni (Jul 17, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Geht denn eine von den Frankfurter Mädels zum Osbourne Release am 01.? Ich werde am MAC Store sein denke ich


  Ich werde nicht kommen, da mich von der LE nichts interessiert und sich dann 30€ Fahrtkosten nicht lohnen. Außerdem muss ich mein Budget noch etwas schonen, da ich im August verreise und meine RHPS-LE Liste nicht kleiner wird.

  Ich wünsche Dir aber viel Spaß beim Schauen und das Du alles bekommst.


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 17, 2014)

Ohje 30 Euro Fahrtkosten..dann würde ich mir das auch zweimal überlegen. Ich will nur den Dodgy Girl Lippenstift und da dürfte eigentlich nichts schiefgehen.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 17, 2014)

Hallo an alle MAC-Liebhaberinnen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Freu mich auch schon riesig auf die Osbourne LE, aber wie bei dorni sind auch bei mir die Fahrtkosten bis zum nächsten MAC Store echt zu hoch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Weiß vielleicht jemand, was die nächste LE bei Douglas sein wird? Und wann sie rauskommt? Einen MAC Counter im Douglas haben wir nämlich zum Glück


----------



## phoenix1001 (Jul 21, 2014)

Die nächste Counter LE müsste die Nouvelle Romance sein


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 21, 2014)

phoenix1001 said:


> Die nächste Counter LE müsste die Nouvelle Romance sein


 Kommt die in Ö/D auch schon im August raus?


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jul 22, 2014)

Wie jetzt - die Osbournes kommt  gar nicht an die Counter? Mhh. Dann kriegt wohl Urban Defay mein Geld, wenn es im Laufe des monats hoffentlich gelaunched wird.


----------



## phoenix1001 (Jul 22, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Kommt die in Ö/D auch schon im August raus?


  Soweit ich informiert bin im September   





SleepingBeauty said:


> Wie jetzt - die Osbournes kommt  gar nicht an die Counter? Mhh. Dann kriegt wohl Urban Defay mein Geld, wenn es im Laufe des monats hoffentlich gelaunched wird.


  Leider nein  OS und Store exclusive


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 22, 2014)

phoenix1001 said:


> Leider nein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, nicht erst im September... unfair


----------



## Anneri (Jul 24, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Geht denn eine von den Frankfurter Mädels zum Osbourne Release am 01.? Ich werde am MAC Store sein denke ich


  Evtl. bin ich auch da. Ich soll vielleicht für eine Freundin was besorgen und hoffe, dass ich mich dabei nicht von einem Blush oder Lippie verführen lasse!!!


----------



## viccimon (Jul 26, 2014)

Hallo! Weiß zufällig jemand, ob die Osbourne LE auch in dem Berliner Store zu kaufen sein wird? Und zu welcher Uhrzeit MAC die LE's immer online stellt? Schon mal Danke für's helfen :bigstar:


----------



## phoenix1001 (Jul 29, 2014)

viccimon said:


> Hallo! Weiß zufällig jemand, ob die Osbourne LE auch in dem Berliner Store zu kaufen sein wird? Und zu welcher Uhrzeit MAC die LE's immer online stellt? Schon mal Danke für's helfen :bigstar:


  Denke mal das es sie im Berliner Store auch geben wird


----------



## Anneri (Jul 30, 2014)

@VelvetLips, bist Du direkt nach der Öffnung da? Ich bin gerade total verwirrt, weil ich mir einbilde, dass bei AA der Store um 10 aufgemacht hat, aber das Netz sagt 11, nur am WE 10 Uhr... Bin ich total verplant?!


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 30, 2014)

Ich werd kurz vor Öffnung vor der Tür stehen. Hatte vor AA im Internet geschaut und war kurz vor der angegebenen Öffnungszeit da.. ich schau aber lieber nochmal 

  Edit: Also überall steht 11..dann geh ich davon aus, dass das stimmt. Wenn du unsicher bist, ruf vielleicht mal kurz im Laden an und frag nach.


----------



## phoenix1001 (Jul 30, 2014)

Seid ihr eigentlich sicher das die Kollektion schon am 01. August erhältlich ist?! So wie ich mitbekommen habe würde ja Anfang August gesagt...hm


----------



## Anneri (Jul 31, 2014)

Am 1.8. sicher. Das hat sich in den letzten Jahren so eingebürgert. Zumindest hier.


----------



## pfingstroeschen (Jul 31, 2014)

Die Osbourne Sachen sind online! Zumindest schon per Handy, hab gerade bestellt.


----------



## phoenix1001 (Jul 31, 2014)

pfingstroeschen said:


> Die Osbourne Sachen sind online! Zumindest schon per Handy, hab gerade bestellt.


  Ich auch gerade bin voll happy


----------



## mlijeko (Jul 31, 2014)

Gott sei Dank stalke ich die MAC Seite immer regelmäßig vom Handy aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Da sind die Kollektionen meist zwischen 11Uhr und 12Uhr, bin aber auch morgen am MAC Store in Frankfurt und schaue mir die Sachen nochmal live an, dort habe ich auch angerufen und die haben mir gesagt, dass die Kollektion am 1.8. in MAC Stores erhältlich sein wird (mit Pro Discount).


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 31, 2014)

Auf der Website vom Computer aus auch schon teilweise..sehe bisher aber nur das Brow Duo


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 31, 2014)

Auf dem Handy gerade geschaut..Kellys Lippenstifte sind ausverkauft. Also doch zum Store morgen.


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 31, 2014)

mlijeko said:


> Gott sei Dank stalke ich die MAC Seite immer regelmäßig vom Handy aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Direkt morgens? Dann sehen wir uns ja vielleicht. @Anneri will ja wahrscheinlich auch dort sein.


----------



## mlijeko (Jul 31, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Direkt morgens? Dann sehen wir uns ja vielleicht. @Anneri will ja wahrscheinlich auch dort sein.


Dann lasst uns eine Zwangsjacke als Erkennungszeichen tragen


----------



## Anneri (Jul 31, 2014)

mlijeko said:


> Dann lasst uns eine Zwangsjacke als Erkennungszeichen tragen








  Meine Art von Humor!

  Ich weiß noch nicht genau, ob ich's wirklich Punkt 11 schaffe. Fingers crossed!


----------



## phoenix1001 (Jul 31, 2014)

Die Lippenstifte waren innerhalb von einer Stunde weg. Wer hat denn bestellt und was?  Ich konnte Dodgy Girl, Strip Poker und den Cheeky Bugger Blush ergattern


----------



## mlijeko (Jul 31, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Meine Art von Humor!
> 
> Ich weiß noch nicht genau, ob ich's wirklich Punkt 11 schaffe. Fingers crossed!


Ist doch wahr xD Welcher normale Mensch stellt sich um 11Uhr in Frankfurt vor n Laden nur um n paar Lippenstifte zu kaufen. Hahaha :'D
  Ich drück dir die Daumen, ich packs auf jeden Fall *eiserner Wille* zur Not fahre ich auch um 8Uhr Zuhause los


----------



## mlijeko (Jul 31, 2014)

phoenix1001 said:


> Ich konnte Dodgy Girl, Strip Poker und den Cheeky Bugger Blush ergattern


  Ich habe alles bestellen können. Beide Blushes und die 4 Lippenstifte, mehr hat mich dann irgendwie nicht interessiert (als ob es nicht reicht). Je nachdem was ich morgen im Laden bekomme wird das aber alles an eine Freundin abgedrückt, die die Sachen auch haben möchte.


----------



## goldmaedchen90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Ach über das Handy funktioniert das besser? Ich war auf Arbeit als ich eine Newsletter Mail bekam, aber dann war über den Computer noch nichts zu sehen. Sehr ärgerlich.

  Wird die LE nur im ProStore sein oder auch in Douglas-Countern? Ihr könnt mir das sicherlich doch sagen oder? Ich möchte  so gern Dodgy Girl und den Cranberry Lipliner haben.


----------



## mlijeko (Jul 31, 2014)

Sie ist MAC Store (online, normale Stores und PRO Stores) exklusiv. Douglas, Karstadt, Breuninger, Ludwig Beck bekommen diese Kollektion nicht.


----------



## goldmaedchen90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Okay, dann bleibt mir in Berlin ja nur der ProStore in der Rosenthaler Str.  Dann werde ich morgen in meiner Pause mal vorbei schneien und hoffen, dass ich glücklich werde. Aber vielen Dank mlijeko.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 31, 2014)

Ich hätte _fast _etwas bestellt, hab mich aber doch zusammengerissen. 
  Hab sogar letzte Nacht von der LE geträumt, dass ich vor einem Store gewartet habe und dann wie wild reingestürmt bin, und alles umgeworfen habe, weil die Gänge so schmal waren.


----------



## goldmaedchen90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Ich hätte _fast _etwas bestellt, hab mich aber doch zusammengerissen.
> Hab sogar letzte Nacht von der LE geträumt, dass ich vor einem Store gewartet habe und dann wie wild reingestürmt bin, und alles umgeworfen habe, weil die Gänge so schmal waren.








 haha, sehr geil


----------



## MACina (Jul 31, 2014)

mlijeko said:


> Sie ist MAC Store (online, normale Stores und PRO Stores) exklusiv. Douglas, Karstadt, Breuninger, Ludwig Beck bekommen diese Kollektion nicht.


 





  und im Germany thread,  mlijeko


----------



## mlijeko (Jul 31, 2014)

MACina said:


> und im Germany thread,  mlijeko


Danke


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

Willkommen, mlijeko!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ich wäre ja schwach geworden, wenn MAC mich hätte auf Rechnung bestellen lassen. Haben sie nicht und ich habe nichts bestellt. Gerne hätte ich Bijou und Cranberry und Peaches & Cream gehabt, aber es hat nicht sollen sein. Ich bin am Mittwoch vermutlich in Berlin im Pro Store, aber da wird schon alles weg sein. Schade. Gerade bei solch einer gehypten LE müssen die MAC-exclusive machen. Logik, anyone?!

  Ich wünsche euch allen, falls ihr noch nichts bekommen habt, viel Erfolg beim Jagen!


----------



## mlijeko (Jul 31, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Willkommen, mlijeko!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke SleepingBeauty


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 31, 2014)

Dann bis morgen früh..zumindest an die Frankfurter Mädels. Ich hoffe wir laufen uns über den Weg


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 1, 2014)

Heyho! Hier war gerade Verkaufsstart. Ich hoffe, dass es bei euch mehr Lippenstifte gibt, bei uns gab es von jedem nur ca 5


----------



## Anneri (Aug 1, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Dann bis morgen früh..zumindest an die Frankfurter Mädels. Ich hoffe wir laufen uns über den Weg


  Hoffe ich auch!

  Und @mlijeko: Ich hoffe Du sagst mal, wenn wir vor der Tür warten, einmal 'Zwangsjacke, anyone?' in die Runde!!!!


----------



## mlijeko (Aug 1, 2014)

Ich hock schon vorm Coffee Fellows am Willy-Brandt-Platz. Ich bin der allerletzte Stalker-Psycho -.-* Kein Leben, anstatt zu schlafen hock ich hier mit nem Kaffee xD


----------



## Anneri (Aug 1, 2014)

Aber aufgemacht wird erst um 11, oder?


----------



## mlijeko (Aug 1, 2014)

Weiß gerade nicht, ob mein Handy stresst oder ob ichs nicht check aber wollte das auf eine private konversation verlegen. XD  Ja der store macht erst um 11uhr auf


----------



## Anneri (Aug 1, 2014)

mlijeko said:


> Ja der store macht erst um 11uhr auf


  Ah, Du hast mich für ein Minütchen etwas kirre gemacht! 

  Kein Ding, da hat hier niemand was gegen! 

  Ich bin übrigens die komplett in weiß mit blauer Tasche. Aber ich brauch noch ein bisschen...

  Und: Holla, das ist dedication! Ich war noch nichtmal für Hello Kitty so früh vor dem Store! (Sprechen wir nicht von Martin Margiela bei H&M. Das tat weh.)


----------



## VelvetLips (Aug 1, 2014)

No judgement here  Ich bin auf dem Weg. Bin die mit den kurzen Haaren


----------



## mlijeko (Aug 1, 2014)

Noch steht niemand davor außer mir, in sicherer entfernung (damit niemand auf die idee kommt ich wäre verrückt). Always dedicated! Ist bei mac eben so, wenn du was limitiertes willst dann musst du ne leicht kranke ader haben.   Ganz weiß mit blau. Ich creep mich dann ab dich ran, in streifen xDD


----------



## VelvetLips (Aug 1, 2014)

Also in Frankfurt hat alles gut geklappt. Hab meinen DG und bin happy. Danke nochmal, mlijeko!  Wie lief es in bei euch in den anderen Städten?


----------



## mlijeko (Aug 1, 2014)

Sehr gerne. Hat mich nix gekostet :'D


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 4, 2014)

An die lieben hier anwesenden Österreicher:
  Weiß jemand, ob die Osbournes LE auch online erhältlich sein wird?


----------



## gwen2811 (Aug 4, 2014)

Da ich selber schon jeden Tag wie eine verrückte immer mal wieder den österreischichen Oninestore stalke, hab ich heute mal bei MAC Österreich angerufen und nachgefragt.... Die meinten, diese LE würde in Österreich gar nicht in den Onineshop kommen und nur in den Stores verkauft werden.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 4, 2014)

Finde diese Ausnahmeregelungen und die Exklusivität langsam ziemlich blöd. Habe überlegt, mir ein BU vom DG zu bestellen. Naja, das hat sich dann wohl erledigt


----------



## gwen2811 (Aug 4, 2014)

Ja da hast Du recht!! Ich auch!!!!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 4, 2014)

gwen2811 said:


> Ja da hast Du recht!! Ich auch!!!!


 Auf jeden Fall danke für die Info!  Hast du von der LE jetzt gar nichts bekommen? Ich weiß, dass sie zumindest den Riot House beim Gerngross in Wien noch haben. Wenn du aus der Gegend kommst.


----------



## gwen2811 (Aug 4, 2014)

Voll nett! Danke!!! Doch ich hatte Glück! Im Shop in Salzburg gabs noch so gut wie alles was ich wollte!!!!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 4, 2014)

gwen2811 said:


> Voll nett! Danke!!! Doch ich hatte Glück! Im Shop in Salzburg gabs noch so gut wie alles was ich wollte!!!!


 Na dann ist's ja gut! Freut mich, dass du noch etwas bekommen hast. Was hast du dir denn gekauft?  Bitte gerne   Achja: :specktrawelcome:


----------



## gwen2811 (Aug 4, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Na dann ist's ja gut! Freut mich, dass du noch etwas bekommen hast. Was hast du dir denn gekauft?  Bitte gerne   Achja: :specktrawelcome:


 Dodgy Girl und Sharons MSF - Refresh Was hast Du Dir gekauft?


----------



## gwen2811 (Aug 4, 2014)

gwen2811 said:


> Dodgy Girl und Sharons MSF - Refresh Was hast Du Dir gekauft?


 Ach ja und danke fürs welcome!!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 4, 2014)

gwen2811 said:


> Was hast Du Dir gekauft?


  Dodgy Girl, Kelly Yum Yum und den Cranberry lipliner.
  Und? Zufrieden mit deinen Sachen?


----------



## gwen2811 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hatte noch keine Gelegenheit, wirklich damit "rumzuspielen". Aber der erste Eindruck ist gut!!


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 7, 2014)

Weiß man denn schon wann die Novel Romance (und die Simpsons) rauskommt? Direkt am 1.?


----------



## phoenix1001 (Aug 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Weiß man denn schon wann die Novel Romance (und die Simpsons) rauskommt? Direkt am 1.?


  War am Dienstag im Store, die Simpsons wird nur online erhältlich sein, ich glaube nicht am 01.09. denn in den USA kommt diese auch erst am 04.09. (kann passieren das die globally erscheint wie Viva glam aber will mich nicht festlegen) Viva Glam steht auch noch nicht sicher fest aber sie denkt Mitte des Monats und novel Romance hab ich jetzt gar nicht nachgefragt aber dazu gab es glaub ich online ein Datum da muss ich noch mal schauen


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 7, 2014)

phoenix1001 said:


> Viva Glam steht auch noch nicht sicher fest aber sie denkt Mitte des Monats und novel Romance hab ich jetzt gar nicht nachgefragt aber dazu gab es glaub ich online ein Datum da muss ich noch mal schauen


  Danke für die Info  Stimmt, die Simpsons gibts nur online, dass die später kommt kann auch sein. 
  Hab schon länger nicht mehr für eine LE gestalkt, aber bei der Novel Romance werde ich mich mal wieder auf die Lauer legen.


----------



## Yogiflow (Aug 7, 2014)

Ich denke ich werde mit einer Freundin zusammen wieder beide Kollektionen in Amerika kaufen. Gerade die 2 Simpsons Blushs will ich nicht verpassen.


----------



## phoenix1001 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yogiflow said:


> Ich denke ich werde mit einer Freundin zusammen wieder beide Kollektionen in Amerika kaufen. Gerade die 2 Simpsons Blushs will ich nicht verpassen.


 Gibt es nicht nur einen Blush? Oder hab ich was verpasst...


----------



## Yogiflow (Aug 7, 2014)

phoenix1001 said:


> Gibt es nicht nur einen Blush? Oder hab ich was verpasst...


  2! Pink Sprinkles & Side Spray 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 auf den Promo's ist immer nur einer drauf, vielleicht deswegen


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 7, 2014)

Yogiflow said:


> 2! Pink Sprinkles & Side Spray
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Der andere ist online exclusiv, deswegen gab es von dem bisher nicht so viele Bilder. Heisst aber eigentlich Sideshow You, dachte ich


----------



## macle (Aug 8, 2014)

Yogiflow said:


> Ich denke ich werde mit einer Freundin zusammen wieder beide Kollektionen in Amerika kaufen. Gerade die 2 Simpsons Blushs will ich nicht verpassen.


 Mir gefallen ein paar Sachen aus der A Novel Romance LE. Sehr schade, dass die LE Mac exklusiv ist... :/ Habe keinen Store in der Nähe und online hat man ja kaum Chancen. Auch der Blush aus der Simpsons LE sieht toll aus  Gäbe es vielleicht die Möglichkeit bei euch mitzubestellen?


----------



## Anneri (Aug 8, 2014)

Die NR ist meines Wissens an allen countern erhältlich!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 8, 2014)

Eine Frage: war jemand von euch schon einmal bei so einer MAC "Promo-Night" (diese Dinger heißen anders, mit fällt der Name nur gerade nicht ein)?


----------



## macle (Aug 8, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Die NR ist meines Wissens an allen countern erhältlich!


 Das wäre natürlich toll. Bei Magimania stand allerdings, dass es sie in den Mac-Stores und bei Mac online geben wird. Werde aber mal am Counter nachfragen


----------



## Anneri (Aug 8, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Eine Frage: war jemand von euch schon einmal bei so einer MAC "Promo-Night" (diese Dinger heißen anders, mit fällt der Name nur gerade nicht ein)?
> 
> Meinst Du die release parties, wenn eine neue Kollektion rauskommt?
> 
> ...


  Ja, frag am besten mal!


----------



## dorni (Aug 8, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Meinst Du die release parties, wenn eine neue Kollektion rauskommt?


  Sind jetzt nicht so überwältigend, ist eine reine Verkaufsveranstaltung. Hat halt den Vorteil, das man normalerweise bekommt, was man will ohne Vormittags zu MAC zu gehen. Dazu gibts ein paar Häppchen und meistens ein Model, das im Stil der Promofotos gestylt ist. Außerdem ist es (zumindest in FFM) brechend voll. Aber mit einer gleichgesinnten "specktrette" kann man sich doch amüsieren, nicht wahr @Anneri?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A propos: Ich fände es ja zu klasse, wenn es eine release party zur Rocky Horror LE geben würde. Das Thema ist doch prädestiniert für so etwas.
  Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob sie in D erhältlich sein wird. Oder wenn ja, super limitiert. @Naynadine's "exclusive to some deserted island" läßt grüßen.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 8, 2014)

dorni said:


> Sind jetzt nicht so überwältigend, ist eine reine Verkaufsveranstaltung. Hat halt den Vorteil, das man normalerweise bekommt, was man will ohne Vormittags zu MAC zu gehen. Dazu gibts ein paar Häppchen und meistens ein Model, das im Stil der Promofotos gestylt ist. Außerdem ist es (zumindest in FFM) brechend voll. Aber mit einer gleichgesinnten "specktrette" kann man sich doch amüsieren, nicht wahr @Anneri?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Preview Night heißt so etwas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Haben die bei einer solchen Veranstaltung dann mehr "Vorrat" als beim eigentlichen Verkauf? Denn bei der Osbourne LE gab's bei uns von jedem Lippenstift nur 5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Bin nämlich auf die Gästeliste eingetragen worden für eine, die bei uns am 27. stattfindet - ws zu Novel Romance, die Angestellte konnte es mir aber nicht soo genau sagen. Ich hoffe zumindest, dass die bei uns in Ö nicht ganz so überfüllt ist, zweifle aber sehr daran.
  Das Problem ist, dass ich leider niemanden kenne, der mit mir dorthin gehen würde (sind alle nicht solche MAC Fans wie ich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), auf specktra habe ich leider auch noch von niemandem gelesen, dass er dort hingehen würde.


----------



## Yogiflow (Aug 8, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Preview Night heißt so etwas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ich würde zu so etwas auch mal unglaublich gern hin gehen, weiß aber gar nicht ober wir das hier (komme aus Münster) überhaupt haben. Immerhin haben wir 2 MAC Stores im Douglas und bei Pieper. Wo kommst Du denn her?


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 8, 2014)

Yogiflow said:


> Ich würde zu so etwas auch mal unglaublich gern hin gehen, weiß aber gar nicht ober wir das hier (komme aus Münster) überhaupt haben. Immerhin haben wir 2 MAC Stores im Douglas und bei Pieper. Wo kommst Du denn her?


 Österreich  Ich weiß gar nicht, ob die diese Events an Countern machen. War vor kurzem in einem Store, hab dort etwas mit der Dame, die mich beraten hat, gequatscht und sie nach den nächsten LEs gefragt. Daraufhin hat sie mir angeboten, mich auf ihre Liste für diese Preview Night zu schreiben.


----------



## dorni (Aug 8, 2014)

Yogiflow said:


> Ich würde zu so etwas auch mal unglaublich gern hin gehen, weiß aber gar nicht ober wir das hier (komme aus Münster) überhaupt haben. Immerhin haben wir 2 MAC Stores im Douglas und bei Pieper. Wo kommst Du denn her?


  Wie @Periodinan schon gesagt hat das sind Counter, soweit ich informiert bin sogar "nur" B-Counter. Previews gibt es mWn nur in den eigenen Stores.

  Ich habe diese Einladungen früher immer per Post direkt von MAC/Lauder aus München bekommen, man mußte dann per e-mail sich und seine Begleitung anmelden und gut wars. Seitdem ich nicht mehr so viel einkaufe, ich komme nicht mehr regelmäßig zu MAC und lasse mir manches aus den USA mitbringen, habe ich allerdings keine einzige Einladung mehr bekommen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt!!!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 8, 2014)

dorni said:


> Wie @Periodinan  schon gesagt hat das sind Counter, soweit ich informiert bin sogar "nur" B-Counter. Previews gibt es mWn nur in den eigenen Stores.  Ich habe diese Einladungen früher immer per Post direkt von MAC/Lauder aus München bekommen, man mußte dann e-mail sich und seine Begleitung anmelden und gut wars. Seitdem ich nicht mehr so viel einkaufe, ich komme nicht mehr regelmäßig zu MAC und lasse mir manches aus den USA mitbringen, habe ich allerdings keine einzige Einladung mehr bekommen.  Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt!!!


 Voll cool, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, dir Sachen mitbringen zu lassen. Einige kommen ja echt spät zu uns... :sigh: Bin gespannt, ob ich von MAC noch etwas bekomme oder ob die das mit der Guestlist dort nur per Mundpropaganda lösen. Habe bisher noch keine Email bezüglich einer solchen Preview Night bekommen - bin aber auch erst seit Januar ein MAC-addict :lol: Ich weiß auch nicht, ob es in letzter Zeit so viele Preview Nights gab. Hab zumindest bei den lieben Bloggern nichts allzu Aktuelles finden können.


----------



## dorni (Aug 8, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Ich weiß auch nicht, ob es in letzter Zeit so viele Preview Nights gab. Hab zumindest bei den lieben Bloggern nichts allzu Aktuelles finden können.


  Falls Du nichts mehr hörst, dann rufe doch einfach am Tag der Preview im Store an und lasse Dir bestätigen, das Du auf der Gästeliste steht. Damit dürftest Du auf der sicheren Seite sein.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 8, 2014)

dorni said:


> Falls Du nichts mehr hörst, dann rufe doch einfach am Tag der Preview im Store an und lasse Dir bestätigen, das Du auf der Gästeliste steht. Damit dürfte dann alles geklärt sein.


 Hast recht, ist wohl eine gute Idee - dann mache ich das so


----------



## Adrasteia (Aug 11, 2014)

Die Osbourne Quads werden auf der Ö-Seite angezeigt.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 19, 2014)

An die Österreicher:
  Die ANR Collection wird bei uns ab 1. September in allen Stores erhältlich sein.


----------



## VelvetLips (Aug 19, 2014)

Wissen wir auch für Deutschland schon ein release Datum? Online und im Store? Ich rechne für in Store mit dem 01. Online hab ich gar keinen Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 19, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Wissen wir auch für Deutschland schon ein release Datum? Online und im Store? Ich rechne für in Store mit dem 01. Online hab ich gar keinen Anhaltspunkt.


  Während der letzten releases war es immer ungefähr 3 oder vier Tage früher, oder @Naynadine?

  Hat sich eigentlich noch jemand erkundigt obs jetzt store exclusive ist oder nicht? Ich hätte da einen Douglas-Gutschein den ich ja gerne verbraten würde...


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 19, 2014)

Es war auf jeden Fall immer Ende des Monats bei den letzten LEs (also im MAC OS, bei Douglas etc war es glaube ich wie immer). Genau hab ich es nicht im Kopf, da ich nichts gekauft habe.
  Ich hab gestern wegen der ANR und AW bei Douglas angefragt, aber bisher keine Antwort.


----------



## phoenix1001 (Aug 19, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Während der letzten releases war es immer ungefähr 3 oder vier Tage früher, oder @Naynadine ?  Hat sich eigentlich noch jemand erkundigt obs jetzt store exclusive ist oder nicht? Ich hätte da einen Douglas-Gutschein den ich ja gerne verbraten würde...


  Die Novel wird wohl an den Countern erhältlich sein


----------



## mlijeko (Aug 19, 2014)

Die Novel Romance ist an allen MAC Countern erhältlich, nichts exklusives


----------



## MACina (Aug 19, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Während der letzten releases war es immer ungefähr 3 oder vier Tage früher, oder @Naynadine?
> 
> Hat sich eigentlich noch jemand erkundigt obs jetzt store exclusive ist oder nicht? *Ich hätte da einen Douglas-Gutschein den ich ja gerne verbraten würde...*


 
  Ich habe auch noch einen....wenn der bis dahin noch nicht auf mysteriöse Weise verschwunden ist (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ,würde ich ihn auch gerne für die ANR nutzen.


----------



## sarabeautime (Aug 20, 2014)

MACina said:


> Ich habe auch noch einen....wenn der bis dahin noch nicht auf mysteriöse Weise verschwunden ist (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was würdest du von ANR kaufen?
  Ich bin ab Sonntag im Urlaub, ich kann die Produkte selbst nicht testen, von Swatches habe ich bisher keine "must-haves" gefunden. Ideen?


----------



## VelvetLips (Aug 20, 2014)

Hab mal im Store angerufen. Novel Romance wird auch in Deutschland am 01. September im Store landen. Ist nur immer gut, nochmal ne Bestätigung zu bekommen


----------



## MACina (Aug 20, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Was würdest du von ANR kaufen?
> Ich bin ab Sonntag im Urlaub, ich kann die Produkte selbst nicht testen, von Swatches habe ich bisher keine "must-haves" gefunden. Ideen?


  Auf meiner Liste sind die 3 Quads, beide Blushes, die Lipsticks (außer HA) und die Glosse Reckless Desire und Talk Sexy.Dazu noch die Fluidline Pencils.

  Wünsche dir einen ganz schönen Urlaub, Sara


----------



## MACina (Aug 20, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Hab mal im Store angerufen. Novel Romance wird auch in Deutschland am 01. September im Store landen. Ist nur immer gut, nochmal ne Bestätigung zu bekommen


 
  Vielen Dank, VelvetLips


----------



## VelvetLips (Aug 20, 2014)

MACina said:


> Vielen Dank, VelvetLips


  Gerne  War ja auch nicht ganz uneigennützig. Bin noch unentschlossen, ob ich etwas von ANR kaufen werde aber es ist gut, vorbereitet zu sein


----------



## sarabeautime (Aug 20, 2014)

MACina said:


> Auf meiner Liste sind die 3 Quads, beide Blushes, die Lipsticks (außer HA) und die Glosse Reckless Desire und Talk Sexy.Dazu noch die Fluidline Pencils.
> 
> Wünsche dir einen ganz schönen Urlaub, Sara


  Ich muss unbedingt Blushes anschauen, aber kann ich leider nicht. Ich habe noch Zeit um mich zu entscheiden.

  Ich suche der Zeit jemand aus Düsseldorf oder Berlin wegen FNO aber bisher kein Glück :-(((


----------



## MACina (Aug 20, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Ich muss unbedingt Blushes anschauen, aber kann ich leider nicht. Ich habe noch Zeit um mich zu entscheiden.
> 
> *Ich suche der Zeit jemand aus Düsseldorf oder Berlin wegen FNO aber bisher kein Glück :-(((*


 
  Da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Ich habe mir überings heute noch den Armani lipstick 624 geholt....nachdem du die lipsticks so gelobt hast, musste der auch noch mit.
  Habe erst am Counter gesehen,daß der total schöne feine Schimmerpartikel hat


----------



## VelvetLips (Aug 20, 2014)

MACina said:


> Auf jeden Fall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ich kaufe wenn dann eh nur Lippenstifte..nach den anderen Sachen bin ich noch nicht süchtig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Lingering Kiss reizt mich sehr.. aber ich will kein richtiger "collector" werden und sehr viele ähnliche Farben kaufen...Momentan fällt es mir schwer zu entscheiden, ob ich LK kaufen oder auf Living Legend aus der Matte collection warten soll..viele Swatches gibt es von LL ja noch nicht aber ich denke schon, dass es in eine ähnliche Richtung gehen wird. 

  Mit meinem Studentenbudget und meiner bevorstehenden Hochzeit, muss ich Prioritäten setzen..beide sind nicht drin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Edit: Außer ich setze den Plan durch, der mir zwischendurch eingefallen ist und setze nachdem LL rauskam und ich beide gekauft habe einen der beiden in die CB... die Frage ist, wie standhaft ich dann sein sollte, wenn mir beide gut gefallen.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 20, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Ich kaufe wenn dann eh nur Lippenstifte..nach den anderen Sachen bin ich noch nicht süchtig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Das Problem ist, dass sowohl LL als auch LK matt sind.
  Wäre einer der beiden ein Satin oder Cremesheen oÄ würde die Entscheidung sehr leicht fallen.
  Ich werde auf jeden Fall mal LK swatchen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob mir die Farbe steht.
  Ansonsten werden bei mir ziemlich sicher GK und YTL gekauft (wenn ich den Online Release nicht verpasse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## VelvetLips (Aug 20, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Das Problem ist, dass sowohl LL als auch LK matt sind.
> Wäre einer der beiden ein Satin oder Cremesheen oÄ würde die Entscheidung sehr leicht fallen.
> Ich werde auf jeden Fall mal LK swatchen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob mir die Farbe steht.
> Ansonsten werden bei mir ziemlich sicher GK und YTL gekauft (wenn ich den Online Release nicht verpasse
> ...


  Absolut! Matt wäre schon das erste Auswahlkriterium gewesen..so lachen mich natürlich beide an. Ich hab so ne Ahnung, dass LL etwas kühler und mehr lila sein wird (was ihm einen Pluspunkt bringen würde) und dass LK für meinen Geschmack ein bisschen zu viel Schwärze mit drin hat. Bei Erin war er extrem "blackened" und ich habe auch eher wenig pigmentierte Lippen.. Aber man weiß es natürlich erst, wenn man beide getestet hat. Man hats schon schwer..


----------



## MACina (Aug 20, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Ich kaufe wenn dann eh nur Lippenstifte..nach den anderen Sachen bin ich* noch* nicht süchtig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  "noch" ist hier wohl das entscheidene Wort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Mmh....also ich könnte mich nicht zwischen LL und LK entscheiden.Ich liebe diese Farben einfach zu sehr


----------



## VelvetLips (Aug 20, 2014)

MACina said:


> "noch" ist hier wohl das entscheidene Wort
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Naja wenn ich mir vor Augen halte, dass ich gerade vor zwei Tagen mein Brautkleid anbezahlen musste, ist es vertretbar ^^ Vielleicht spoil ich mich dann nächstes Jahr einfach wieder ein bisschen mehr. Vampy Farben im Herbst sind ja nichts Ungewöhnliches zum Glück


----------



## MACina (Aug 20, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> *Naja wenn ich mir vor Augen halte, dass ich gerade vor zwei Tagen mein Brautkleid anbezahlen musste, ist es vertretbar* ^^ Vielleicht spoil ich mich dann nächstes Jahr einfach wieder ein bisschen mehr. Vampy Farben im Herbst sind ja nichts Ungewöhnliches zum Glück


  Auf jeden Fall


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 20, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Absolut! Matt wäre schon das erste Auswahlkriterium gewesen..so lachen mich natürlich beide an. Ich hab so ne Ahnung, dass LL etwas kühler und mehr lila sein wird (was ihm einen Pluspunkt bringen würde) und dass LK für meinen Geschmack ein bisschen zu viel Schwärze mit drin hat. Bei Erin war er extrem "blackened" und ich habe auch eher wenig pigmentierte Lippen.. Aber man weiß es natürlich erst, wenn man beide getestet hat. *Man hats schon schwer..* :sweat:


 Hach ja, die Sucht  Stimmt, ich glaube auch irgendwie, dass LL etwas besser aussieht. Kann mir mich selbst in LK nicht so wirklich vorstellen. :sigh:


----------



## MACina (Aug 20, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Stimmt, ich glaube auch irgendwie, dass LL etwas besser aussieht. Kann mir mich selbst in LK nicht so wirklich vorstellen.


----------



## sarabeautime (Aug 20, 2014)

MACina said:


> Auf jeden Fall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ich musste 624 auch haben, nachdem ich probiert habe, war ich verliebt.
  Ist aber sehr sehr schön oder?


----------



## MACina (Aug 20, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Ich musste 624 auch haben, nachdem ich probiert habe, war ich verliebt.
> *Ist aber sehr sehr schön oder? *








 soooooooo schön!!!!!!

  Als ich ihn gesehen habe, musste ich ihn sofort haben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Die Eyeliner haben mich auch sehr angefixt, aber ich bin (erst mal noch) standhaft geblieben.


----------



## phoenix1001 (Aug 24, 2014)

Also der 01.09. für die Novel Romance wurde von meinem Counter jetzt auch bestätigt. Am 11.09. kommt der neue VG rihanna Und Anfang Oktober werden die neuen Matten Lipsticks kommen.


----------



## gwen2811 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hat jemand von Euch zufällig schon die neuen Mineralize Blushes geswatched? Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass sich mit der neuen Verpackung anscheinend auch die Formel geändert haben soll... Weiss da ev. jemand von Euch was genaueres? Ich möchte mir nämlich gerne Warm Soul kaufen. Jetzt bin ich allerdings am überlegen, ob ich mir das in der neuen Verpackung kaufen soll oder ob ich versuchen soll noch irgendwo ein altes herzubekommen.....


----------



## phoenix1001 (Aug 25, 2014)

gwen2811 said:


> Hat jemand von Euch zufällig schon die neuen Mineralize Blushes geswatched? Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass sich mit der neuen Verpackung anscheinend auch die Formel geändert haben soll... Weiss da ev. jemand von Euch was genaueres? Ich möchte mir nämlich gerne Warm Soul kaufen. Jetzt bin ich allerdings am überlegen, ob ich mir das in der neuen Verpackung kaufen soll oder ob ich versuchen soll noch irgendwo ein altes herzubekommen.....


  Geswatched hab ich noch nicht aber ich habe die Neuen skinfinish in der neuen Packung getestet und die sind super


----------



## dorni (Aug 26, 2014)

phoenix1001 said:


> *Und Anfang Oktober werden die neuen Matten Lipsticks kommen.*


  Und die Rocky Horror LE, allerdings nur in MAC-Stores.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Die restlichen LE's werden von mir ausgelassen, habe am Wochenende ziemlich zugeschlagen.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 27, 2014)

An die lieben Österreicher (zB @Karrie):
  Ist heute jemand von euch bei der Preview Night?


----------



## VelvetLips (Aug 27, 2014)

Kommen dann die Matte Lipsticks etwa zeitgleich wie in den USA bei uns raus? Da ist es der 09.10. glaube ich


----------



## phoenix1001 (Aug 29, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Kommen dann die Matte Lipsticks etwa zeitgleich wie in den USA bei uns raus? Da ist es der 09.10. glaube ich


 Hmm scheint so


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Aug 29, 2014)

gwen2811 said:


> Hat jemand von Euch zufällig schon die neuen Mineralize Blushes geswatched? Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass sich mit der neuen Verpackung anscheinend auch die Formel geändert haben soll... Weiss da ev. jemand von Euch was genaueres? Ich möchte mir nämlich gerne Warm Soul kaufen. Jetzt bin ich allerdings am überlegen, ob ich mir das in der neuen Verpackung kaufen soll oder ob ich versuchen soll noch irgendwo ein altes herzubekommen.....


  Ich habe sie schon betatscht und konnte jetzt keinen großen Unterschied zu den alten feststellen.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 29, 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob die technakohl Eyeliner b2m-able sind?


----------



## MACina (Aug 30, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob die technakohl Eyeliner b2m-able sind?


  Wenn ich Erin richtig verstehe, sollten die Technakohls gehen,da sie aus Plastik sind gehen:
http://www.specktra.net/t/112982/b2...questions-about-back-to-mac/1530#post_2541957

  Und:
http://www.specktra.net/t/112982/b2...questions-about-back-to-mac/1530#post_2568805


----------



## Anneri (Aug 30, 2014)

Ah sehr gut. Danke dir!


----------



## MACina (Aug 30, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Ah sehr gut. Danke dir!


 
  Gerne


----------



## dorni (Sep 1, 2014)

Für die Interessierten: ANR ist bei Douglas online, allerdings muß man noch auf die Produktseite gehen, also Lippenstifte, Lidschatten u.s.w.


----------



## VelvetLips (Sep 1, 2014)

Ohje da haben sie bei Douglas aber ein ganz schönes Durcheinander mit den Lippenstift swatches. Alles vertauscht ^^ Ich bin standhaft und skippe komplett. Mein Geld geht an die Matte Collection und vielleicht noch Nasty Gal.


----------



## dorni (Sep 1, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> *Ohje da haben sie bei Douglas aber ein ganz schönes Durcheinander mit den Lippenstift swatches.* Alles vertauscht ^^ Ich bin standhaft und skippe komplett. Mein Geld geht an die Matte Collection und vielleicht noch Nasty Gal.


  Nicht nur da, die Electric Cool Shadows sind auch völlig verkehrt. Ich skippe auch, 24€ für die Shadows sind mir zuviel. Außerdem sind die neuen Make up for ever Artist Shadows ein Traum und kosten als Refill 17€. Da kann MAC einpacken.


----------



## gwen2811 (Sep 4, 2014)

Weiß jemand von Euch vielleicht ab wann es ie "A Novel Romance" im österreischischen Douglas-Onlineshop bzw. im österreichischen MAC Onlinestore geben wird? Hat sich jemand von Euch eines der Electric Cool e/s gekauft? Wenn ja, wie ist die Qualität?


----------



## phoenix1001 (Sep 4, 2014)

gwen2811 said:


> Weiß jemand von Euch vielleicht ab wann es ie "A Novel Romance" im österreischischen Douglas-Onlineshop bzw. im österreichischen MAC Onlinestore geben wird? Hat sich jemand von Euch eines der Electric Cool e/s gekauft? Wenn ja, wie ist die Qualität?


  Ich hab Superwatt und ich finde die so schön! Die haben meiner Meinung nach ne Klasse Qualität


----------



## VelvetLips (Sep 6, 2014)

Ich habe mir gestern die UD naked2 palette bei Douglas bestellt und freu mich sehr auf sie  Bis jetzt habe ich nicht so regelmäßig Lidschatten verwendet aber ich taste mich langsam heran. Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tipp für ein zwei gute aber bezahlbare (als nicht MAC Preise) Lidschattenpinsel? Ich habe nur eine flat stiff brush bisher. Bräuchte vermutlich zumindest eine blending und eine crease brush? Würde mich freuen. Bin mit dem Angebot überfordert weil ich so gar keine Ahnung habe ^^

  Ich hoffe das ist jetzt nicht allzu schlimm, dass ich das in MAC Germany frage


----------



## Anneri (Sep 6, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Ich habe mir gestern die UD naked2 palette bei Douglas bestellt und freu mich sehr auf sie  Bis jetzt habe ich nicht so regelmäßig Lidschatten verwendet aber ich taste mich langsam heran. Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tipp für ein zwei gute aber bezahlbare (als nicht MAC Preise) Lidschattenpinsel? Ich habe nur eine flat stiff brush bisher. Bräuchte vermutlich zumindest eine blending und eine crease brush? Würde mich freuen. Bin mit dem Angebot überfordert weil ich so gar keine Ahnung habe ^^
> 
> Ich hoffe das ist jetzt nicht allzu schlimm, dass ich das in MAC Germany frage


Wie wärs mit Real Techniques? Die sind gut, und du kannst relativ günstig auch an Sets kommen.
  Ansonsten hab ich nicht so viel Ahnung von preiswerteren Pinseln, aber Sigma und Zoeva werden dabei ja häufig genannt.


----------



## phoenix1001 (Sep 6, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Ich habe mir gestern die UD naked2 palette bei Douglas bestellt und freu mich sehr auf sie  Bis jetzt habe ich nicht so regelmäßig Lidschatten verwendet aber ich taste mich langsam heran. Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tipp für ein zwei gute aber bezahlbare (als nicht MAC Preise) Lidschattenpinsel? Ich habe nur eine flat stiff brush bisher. Bräuchte vermutlich zumindest eine blending und eine crease brush? Würde mich freuen. Bin mit dem Angebot überfordert weil ich so gar keine Ahnung habe ^^  Ich hoffe das ist jetzt nicht allzu schlimm, dass ich das in MAC Germany frage :bouquet:


 Benutze die von Zoeva und die sind wirklich super


----------



## VelvetLips (Sep 7, 2014)

Super! Vielen Dank euch für die Ideen. Ich werde mich mal danach umschauen! Die on Zoeva hatte ich mir bei Douglas online schon mal angesehen..Irgendeine bestimmte Empfehlung?


----------



## -Kerstin-86 (Sep 7, 2014)

dorni said:


> Nicht nur da, die Electric Cool Shadows sind auch völlig verkehrt. Ich skippe auch, 24€ für die Shadows sind mir zuviel. Außerdem sind die neuen Make up for ever Artist Shadows ein Traum und kosten als Refill 17€. Da kann MAC einpacken.


  Wo kann ich denn makeup forever herbekommen?


----------



## VelvetLips (Sep 7, 2014)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal das Starter Set von RT bestellt. Bin gespannt!


----------



## Lilly83 (Sep 7, 2014)

-Kerstin-86 said:


> Wo kann ich denn makeup forever herbekommen?


  Bei Kultkosmetik.de  Hab da mal was letztes Jahr bestellt.


----------



## dorni (Sep 7, 2014)

-Kerstin-86 said:


> Wo kann ich denn makeup forever herbekommen?


  Meine Quellen sind:


http://www.sephora.fr/Make-Up-For-Ever/BMAKE 
http://maskeberlin.de/shop/index.php?cPath=5_347 
http://www.kultkosmetik.de/marken/make-up-for-ever/index.htm 
 
  und neu:


http://www.sephora.com/make-up-for-ever


----------



## macle (Sep 7, 2014)

Ich habe mir aus der ANR nur Fun Ending und Superwatt gekauft. Die Electric Cool Lidschatten haben mich anfangs überhaupt nicht interessiert, aber die Swatches auf instagram haben mich dann doch überzeugt  Die Textur ist einfach genial  Die nächsten LEs interessieren mich außer der Simpsons überhaupt nicht. Die soll ja glaub ich morgen bei Mac online gehen. Leider ist das genau der Tag, an dem ich keine Zeit habe zu schauen :/ Gibt es hier vielleicht jemanden, der für mich etwas mitbestellen könnte?


----------



## thelari (Sep 9, 2014)

Weiß jemand über den Release der Atificially Wild LE was? Ich BRAUCHE Next to Skin O.O


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 9, 2014)

thelari said:


> Weiß jemand über den Release der Atificially Wild LE was? Ich BRAUCHE Next to Skin O.O


Gibt's schon seit 1. September beim Westbahnhof und in Salzburg 
  Habe mir schon NTS geholt


----------



## thelari (Sep 9, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Gibt's schon seit 1. September beim Westbahnhof und in Salzburg
> Habe mir schon NTS geholt


  beides leider nicht in meiner Nähe, deswegen hoffe ich auf den Onlineshop :/ die kommt doch online, oder? sonst geh ich jetzt heulen


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 9, 2014)

thelari said:


> beides leider nicht in meiner Nähe, deswegen hoffe ich auf den Onlineshop :/ die kommt doch online, oder? sonst geh ich jetzt heulen


Habe gelesen, dass sie auch online rauskommen soll, hab aber keine Ahnung wann 
  Das weiß man ja bei MAC in Ö nie so genau


----------



## thelari (Sep 9, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Habe gelesen, dass sie auch online rauskommen soll, hab aber keine Ahnung wann
> Das weiß man ja bei MAC in Ö nie so genau


  Dann muss ich weiterhin in den Vorlesungen MAC stalken. Wie findest du NTS?


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 9, 2014)

thelari said:


> Dann muss ich weiterhin in den Vorlesungen MAC stalken. Wie findest du NTS?


  Ich finde den blush echt cool. Verwende ihn als Contour (habe gerade erst damit angefangen, bzw mache das auch nur wenn ich weggehe) und finde es schön, dass er nicht aufdringlich ist - wirkt richtig natürlich.
  Taupe wäre mir fast etwas zu dunkel dafür gewesen.
  Bin froh, dass ich ihn gekauft hab


----------



## thelari (Sep 9, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Ich finde den blush echt cool. Verwende ihn als Contour (habe gerade erst damit angefangen, bzw mache das auch nur wenn ich weggehe) und finde es schön, dass er nicht aufdringlich ist - wirkt richtig natürlich.
> Taupe wäre mir fast etwas zu dunkel dafür gewesen.
> Bin froh, dass ich ihn gekauft hab


  Taupe wäre mir auch zu dunkel und überhaupt gefällt mir die Farbe nicht so gut wie NTS.
  Die Artificially Wild LE ist jetzt übrigens schon im D-OS online, hoffentlich zieht der Ö-OS nach


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 9, 2014)

thelari said:


> Taupe wäre mir auch zu dunkel und überhaupt gefällt mir die Farbe nicht so gut wie NTS.
> Die Artificially Wild LE ist jetzt übrigens schon im D-OS online, hoffentlich zieht der Ö-OS nach


  Ich hoffe es für dich!
  Du arme, hast jetzt schon wieder Uni


----------



## thelari (Sep 9, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Ich hoffe es für dich!
> Du arme, hast jetzt schon wieder Uni


ich drück mir jetzt einfach mal selbst die daumen. mein Akku ist gleich leer und die Vorlesung ist auch gleich vorbei. Ich hoffe, die LE kommt nicht online, wenn ich grad im Auto sitz -_-


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 9, 2014)

thelari said:


> ich drück mir jetzt einfach mal selbst die daumen. mein Akku ist gleich leer und die Vorlesung ist auch gleich vorbei. Ich hoffe, die LE kommt nicht online, wenn ich grad im Auto sitz -_-


  Ich drück meine auch für dich 
  Glaubst du, dass die so schnell vergriffen sein wird bzw so beliebt ist?


----------



## thelari (Sep 9, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Ich drück meine auch für dich
> Glaubst du, dass die so schnell vergriffen sein wird bzw so beliebt ist?


Danke 
  Ich hab keine Ahnung, aber ich hoffe, dass die SImpsons LE gleichzeitig online kommt und sich alle darauf stürzen.


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 9, 2014)

thelari said:


> Danke
> Ich hab keine Ahnung, aber ich hoffe, dass die SImpsons LE gleichzeitig online kommt und sich alle darauf stürzen.


Wird wahrscheinlich so sein 
  Zum Glück interessiert mich von der Simpsons LE gar nichts...


----------



## thelari (Sep 9, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Wird wahrscheinlich so sein
> Zum Glück interessiert mich von der Simpsons LE gar nichts...


mich auch nicht. bin überhaupt kein Simpsons-Fan und die Farben gefallen mir auch gar nicht (wobei mich ja LE Blushes so gut wie immer ansprechen XD)


----------



## Yogiflow (Sep 9, 2014)

Habt ihr was bekommen? Ich habe nicht mit bestellt, aber durch Insta mitbekommen das die Blush innerhalb von 5 Minuten weg waren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  das darf irgendwie gar nicht wahr sein. Ich verstehe nicht warum MAC immer wieder solche Mini Auflagen produziert


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 9, 2014)

thelari said:


> mich auch nicht. bin überhaupt kein Simpsons-Fan und die Farben gefallen mir auch gar nicht (wobei mich ja LE Blushes so gut wie immer ansprechen XD)


Ich bin eigentlich schon ein Simpsons Fan aber gleichzeitig auch ein Lippenstift-Junkie. 
  Da bei der LE keine Lippies dabei sind und sonst auch nichts dabei ist, dass mir gefällt werde ich sie auslassen.
  Was hast du dir von der ANR geholt? Bin am Überlegen ob ich den Yield To Love brauche...


----------



## phoenix1001 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hab red Blazer und i&s&s ansonsten die blushes waren schon nach 5 Minuten ja was soll man da noch sagen haha... Und das immer alles zuerst am Handy gesehen werden kann regt mich mittlerweile auch auf...


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 9, 2014)

phoenix1001 said:


> Hab red Blazer und i&s&s ansonsten die blushes waren schon nach 5 Minuten ja was soll man da noch sagen haha... Und das immer alles zuerst am Handy gesehen werden kann regt mich mittlerweile auch auf...


Ich glaube, dass man die neuen LEs auf http://www.maccosmetics.de/customer_service/site_map.tmpl schneller/früher sieht bzw zur selben Zeit wie am Handy.
  Für Ö einfach das .de mit .at austauschen.


----------



## thelari (Sep 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Ich bin eigentlich schon ein Simpsons Fan aber gleichzeitig auch ein Lippenstift-Junkie.
> Da bei der LE keine Lippies dabei sind und sonst auch nichts dabei ist, dass mir gefällt werde ich sie auslassen.
> Was hast du dir von der ANR geholt? Bin am Überlegen ob ich den Yield To Love brauche...


  Aus der ANR hab ich mir nur 2 Electric Cool Lidschatten geholt (Pure Flash! und Superwatt). Wollte eigentlich auch noch Fun Ending und Hearts Aflame aber hab mich dann doch dagegen entschieden. Fun Ending schien mir dann doch etwas zu langweilig und Hearts Aflame sieht mMn Sin und Diva zu ähnlich.

  Habe übrigens Next to Skin heute ergattert  Gerade als ich in die FH musste, kam sie online und ich hab schnell bestellt


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 10, 2014)

thelari said:


> Aus der ANR hab ich mir nur 2 Electric Cool Lidschatten geholt (Pure Flash! und Superwatt). Wollte eigentlich auch noch Fun Ending und Hearts Aflame aber hab mich dann doch dagegen entschieden. Fun Ending schien mir dann doch etwas zu langweilig und Hearts Aflame sieht mMn Sin und Diva zu ähnlich.
> 
> Habe übrigens Next to Skin heute ergattert  Gerade als ich in die FH musste, kam sie online und ich hab schnell bestellt


Und gefallen dir die Lidschatten? Mir haben die etwas zu viel geglitzert...  FE fand ich auch etwas unaufregend. Animal Instincts find ich schön, ich trage aber nur äußerst selten Blush...
  Hearts Aflame finde ich echt schön, ich hab mir den und Good Kisser gekauft. Leider hab ich weder Sin noch Diva also kann ich dazu nicht so viel sagen 

  Woohooo! Freut mich, dass du ihn bekommen hast


----------



## thelari (Sep 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Und gefallen dir die Lidschatten? Mir haben die etwas zu viel geglitzert...  FE fand ich auch etwas unaufregend. Animal Instincts find ich schön, ich trage aber nur äußerst selten Blush...
> Hearts Aflame finde ich echt schön, ich hab mir den und Good Kisser gekauft. Leider hab ich weder Sin noch Diva also kann ich dazu nicht so viel sagen
> 
> Woohooo! Freut mich, dass du ihn bekommen hast


  Bevorzuge eigentlich matte Lidschatten, aber mir hat bei denen dieser Schimmer so gut gefallen, dass ich sie haben musste. Komplett auf dem ganzen Lid oder so als "Topper" über ein fertiges AMU sieht vor allem Superwatt richtig schön aus  Ziemlich teuer die Teile, aber joa, man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts...oder so.

  Hach, ich freu mich so sehr auf Next to Skin. Das war aber wahrscheinlich mein letzter MAC LE Kauf für dieses Jahr. Die kommenden LEs finde ich nur so mittelmäßig (auch die Holiday Sachen)


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 10, 2014)

thelari said:


> Bevorzuge eigentlich matte Lidschatten, aber mir hat bei denen dieser Schimmer so gut gefallen, dass ich sie haben musste. Komplett auf dem ganzen Lid oder so als "Topper" über ein fertiges AMU sieht vor allem Superwatt richtig schön aus  Ziemlich teuer die Teile, aber joa, man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts...oder so.
> 
> Hach, ich freu mich so sehr auf Next to Skin. Das war aber wahrscheinlich mein letzter MAC LE Kauf für dieses Jahr. Die kommenden LEs finde ich nur so mittelmäßig (auch die Holiday Sachen)


Mich hätte evtl Highly Charged interessiert, das war ein echt schönes violett, aber ich wüsste nicht, wann ich den tragen würde. Ja, aber wenn sie dir gefallen, dann ist es das eindeutig wert, sie sind ja auch mal etwas anderes 
  Mich hat der Schraubveschlus etwas irritiert...
  Ich wohne jetzt seit einem Jahr in der Nähe von einem MAC Counter, ich glaube, das war ein Fehler - wegen sich etwas gönnen und so, ich muss immer wieder dort vorbeischauen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Hab mir letztens erst den neuen VG geholt, ich kann zu Lippenstiften einfach nicht nein sagen, deswegen kann ich die nächsten LEs wohl auch nicht auslassen.

  Sobald du NTS hast musst du berichten wie er dir gefällt!


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 17, 2014)

Das ist evtl eine blöde Frage, ich kenne mich derzeit mit MAC Eyeshadows noch nicht so aus... Wisst ihr, ob man die Pro Refill Pans und die leeren Paletten bei uns (Ö, wird aber in D wohl ähnlich sein) an Countern auch bekommt (also bei Douglas zB)? Gibt's die nur online oder wenigstens in den Stores?


----------



## gwen2811 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hallo Periodinan!
  Leerpaletten bekommst Du nur in MAC Stores - jedoch nicht an MAC Countern (wie zb. bei nem Douglas oder Marionnaud).
  Ein Tipp allerdings noch von mir.... solltest Du in nächster Zeit zufällig nach Amerika reisen bzw. jemanden kennen, der dorthin reist, lass Dir von dort die Leerpalette mitnehmen!!! Im österreichischen MAC-Onlineshop kostet eine Leerpalette für 15 Eyeshadows EUR 24,50 ohne Inlet - das Inlet dazu noch mal EUR 11,50 - im amerikanischen MAC-Onlineshop bzw. auch in den Stores dort kostet dieselbe Leerpalette USD 8,- und das Inlet dazu USD 2,- - also EUR 36,- zu ca EUR 7,50
  Liebe Grüße!!


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 17, 2014)

gwen2811 said:


> Hallo Periodinan! Leerpaletten bekommst Du nur in MAC Stores - jedoch nicht an MAC Countern (wie zb. bei nem Douglas oder Marionnaud). Ein Tipp allerdings noch von mir.... solltest Du in nächster Zeit zufällig nach Amerika reisen bzw. jemanden kennen, der dorthin reist, lass Dir von dort die Leerpalette mitnehmen!!! Im österreichischen MAC-Onlineshop kostet eine Leerpalette für 15 Eyeshadows EUR 24,50 ohne Inlet - das Inlet dazu noch mal EUR 11,50 - im amerikanischen MAC-Onlineshop bzw. auch in den Stores dort kostet dieselbe Leerpalette USD 8,- und das Inlet dazu USD 2,- - also EUR 36,- zu ca EUR 7,50 Liebe Grüße!!


  Dankeschön für deine Antwort und den Tipp!  Puh, das ist ja echt ein mega Preisunterschied!  Die Refill Pans bekommt man dann - schätze ich mal - auch nur in den Stores. Die kosten schließlich auch um einiges weniger als die Eyeshadows in den Döschen.


----------



## gwen2811 (Sep 17, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Die kosten schließlich auch um einiges weniger als die Eyeshadows in den Döschen.


  Gerne! Ja der Unterschied ist schon ziemlich happig!!
  Ja genau, die Refill Pans gibts dann auch immer nur in den Stores. An meinem Counter wurde mir allerdings mal angeboten, dass sie sie für mich bestellen würden wenn ich möchte - weiß allerdings nicht, ob das jeder Counter macht. Aber fragen könntest da sicher!


----------



## gwen2811 (Sep 17, 2014)

Warum ist übrigens der österreichische MAC-Onlineshop so verwirrend? Langsam bin ich echt etwas genervt. Habe auf die "Artificially Wild LE" gewartet. In D war sie schon online - in Ö natürlich wieder mal nicht. Auch wenn ich jetzt über meinen "normalen" Computer auf die Seite gehe, sehe ich die LE nicht. Auf Nachfrage per Mail beim Kundenservice wurde mir gesagt, dass es die LE gar nicht im Onlineshop geben wird. Gehe ich aber über mein Handy auf die Seite, gibts diese LE sehr wohl.
  Wenn man´s weiß, ists ja OK - aber was soll das denn?


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 17, 2014)

gwen2811 said:


> Warum ist übrigens der österreichische MAC-Onlineshop so verwirrend? Langsam bin ich echt etwas genervt. Habe auf die "Artificially Wild LE" gewartet. In D war sie schon online - in Ö natürlich wieder mal nicht. Auch wenn ich jetzt über meinen "normalen" Computer auf die Seite gehe, sehe ich die LE nicht. Auf Nachfrage per Mail beim Kundenservice wurde mir gesagt, dass es die LE gar nicht im Onlineshop geben wird. Gehe ich aber über mein Handy auf die Seite, gibts diese LE sehr wohl. Wenn man´s weiß, ists ja OK - aber was soll das denn?


 Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen hier einen Link gepostet, wenn du am PC bist und den anklickst, dann siehst du alle aktuellen LEs und du siehst, sobald sie online sind (die sind oft online, noch bevor man sie auf der eigentlichen Seite findet). Manchmal schaffen die's bei uns anscheinend einfach nicht, die Seiten richtig online zu stellen...


----------



## thelari (Sep 17, 2014)

gwen2811 said:


> Warum ist übrigens der österreichische MAC-Onlineshop so verwirrend? Langsam bin ich echt etwas genervt. Habe auf die "Artificially Wild LE" gewartet. In D war sie schon online - in Ö natürlich wieder mal nicht. Auch wenn ich jetzt über meinen "normalen" Computer auf die Seite gehe, sehe ich die LE nicht. Auf Nachfrage per Mail beim Kundenservice wurde mir gesagt, dass es die LE gar nicht im Onlineshop geben wird. Gehe ich aber über mein Handy auf die Seite, gibts diese LE sehr wohl.
> Wenn man´s weiß, ists ja OK - aber was soll das denn?


  Zur Not einfach unten in der Leiste auf "Site Map" klicken. Dann siehst du alle Kollektionen die gerade online sind, auch wenn sie nicht auf der Startseite zu sehen sind. Wusste das auch lange Zeit nicht und hab so leider viele tolle Produkte verpasst :/
  Habe auch beim MAC Kundenservice nachgefragt...vor über 1 Woche und bekam gestern die Antwort "gibt es ab sofort online". Ja danke, das hab ich schon letzte Woche gesehen lol


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 17, 2014)

thelari said:


> Zur Not einfach unten in der Leiste auf "Site Map" klicken. Dann siehst du alle Kollektionen die gerade online sind, auch wenn sie nicht auf der Startseite zu sehen sind. Wusste das auch lange Zeit nicht und hab so leider viele tolle Produkte verpasst :/
> Habe auch beim MAC Kundenservice nachgefragt...vor über 1 Woche und bekam gestern die Antwort "gibt es ab sofort online". Ja danke, das hab ich schon letzte Woche gesehen lol


Na? den NTS schon ausprobiert?


----------



## thelari (Sep 17, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Na? den NTS schon ausprobiert?


  Ja  bin positiv überrascht, nachdem ich von einigen gehört hatte, dass er zu grau ist (einige in meiner Twitter TL haben ihn gleich weiterverkauft). Im Pfännchen wirkt er tatsächlich sehr grau aber im Gesicht kommt er echt natürlich rüber. etwa 2 Nuancen dunkler als mein Hautton und weder grau noch sonst was. Also genau wie ich ihn haben wollte


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 17, 2014)

thelari said:


> Ja  bin positiv überrascht, nachdem ich von einigen gehört hatte, dass er zu grau ist (einige in meiner Twitter TL haben ihn gleich weiterverkauft). Im Pfännchen wirkt er tatsächlich sehr grau aber im Gesicht kommt er echt natürlich rüber. etwa 2 Nuancen dunkler als mein Hautton und weder grau noch sonst was. Also genau wie ich ihn haben wollte


 Wooohoo! Freut mich, dass er dir gefällt  Ich find den einfach so toll :eyelove:


----------



## gwen2811 (Sep 17, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen hier einen Link gepostet, wenn du am PC bist und den anklickst, dann siehst du alle aktuellen LEs und du siehst, sobald sie online sind (die sind oft online, noch bevor man sie auf der eigentlichen Seite findet). Manchmal schaffen die's bei uns anscheinend einfach nicht, die Seiten richtig online zu stellen...


  Stimmt - das hatte ich gar nicht gesehen! ;o) Danke!!


----------



## gwen2811 (Sep 17, 2014)

thelari said:


> Zur Not einfach unten in der Leiste auf "Site Map" klicken. Dann siehst du alle Kollektionen die gerade online sind, auch wenn sie nicht auf der Startseite zu sehen sind. Wusste das auch lange Zeit nicht und hab so leider viele tolle Produkte verpasst :/
> Habe auch beim MAC Kundenservice nachgefragt...vor über 1 Woche und bekam gestern die Antwort "gibt es ab sofort online". Ja danke, das hab ich schon letzte Woche gesehen lol


  Guter Tipp! Danke!
  Ja - der MAC Kundenservice ist eigentlich ne Katastrophe!! Wenn eine Antwort kommt, dann irgendwann mal nach einer oder zwei Wochen - oder noch später! Find ich total unmöglich!!! Grad heutzutage geht das eigentlich gar nicht!!!


----------



## phoenix1001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hat jemand schon Infos wann die matte Collection rauskommt?


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 23, 2014)

phoenix1001 said:


> Hat jemand schon Infos wann die matte Collection rauskommt?


In den Stores am 1.10. (Ö) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  (hat man mir zumindest gesagt)


----------



## phoenix1001 (Sep 24, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> In den Stores am 1.10. (Ö)    (hat man mir zumindest gesagt)


  Mhm mal gespannt obs dann in D auch so ist^^


----------



## phoenix1001 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hab's mir bestätigen lassen, in D auch am 01.10. ... Aber wann die Rocky Horror online kommt bleibt ein Rätsel


----------



## VelvetLips (Sep 30, 2014)

Hallo  Ich überlege im Moment noch ob ich die Matte Collection bei MAC oder bei Douglas stalken soll. Ich glaube ich habe noch einen 5 Euro Gutschein für Douglas irgendwo.. läuft das stalken da genauso ab wie im MAC store oder ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei Douglas was zu bekommen geringer?


----------



## VelvetLips (Oct 1, 2014)

Okay falls noch jemand außer mir nicht bescheid wusste.. Im MAC Store gabs die Matte Collection heute..im Douglas wird es sie erst Mitte Oktober geben. Vielleicht wurde das schon mal geschrieben aber ich hatte es nicht mitbekommen  War aber noch rechtzeitig am Store und habe bekommen was ich wollte.


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 1, 2014)

Quote:


VelvetLips said:


> Okay falls noch jemand außer mir nicht bescheid wusste.. Im MAC Store gabs die Matte Collection heute..im Douglas wird es sie erst Mitte Oktober geben. Vielleicht wurde das schon mal geschrieben aber ich hatte es nicht mitbekommen  War aber noch rechtzeitig am Store und habe bekommen was ich wollte.


Was hast du dir gekauft? Ich hab mir Bespoken For, Living Legend und Fashion Revival geholt


----------



## VelvetLips (Oct 1, 2014)

Living Legend und Fashion Revival  Hab gerade lip swatches im Thread geposted.


----------



## VelvetLips (Oct 1, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Quote:
> 
> Was hast du dir gekauft? Ich hab mir Bespoken For, Living Legend und Fashion Revival geholt


  Du warst dir doch auch lange unsicher ob du LL kaufen sollst oder? Hast du jetzt Lingering Kiss und Living Legend oder nur LL?
  Bist du zufrieden mit der Entscheidung?

  Ich habe ja LK geslippt aber bin ganz glücklich damit.


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 1, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Du warst dir doch auch lange unsicher ob du LL kaufen sollst oder? Hast du jetzt Lingering Kiss und Living Legend oder nur LL?
> Bist du zufrieden mit der Entscheidung?
> 
> Ich habe ja LK geslippt aber bin ganz glücklich damit.


Ich habe mir jetzt nur LL gekauft und LK ebenfalls ausgelassen. Ich bin sehr, sehr glücklich mit der Entscheidung!
  LL ist etwas beeriger, das gefällt mir viiiiel besser!


----------



## VelvetLips (Oct 1, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Ich habe mir jetzt nur LL gekauft und LK ebenfalls ausgelassen. Ich bin sehr, sehr glücklich mit der Entscheidung!
> LL ist etwas beeriger, das gefällt mir viiiiel besser!


  Seh ich genauso!


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 1, 2014)

Wie siehts denn in den Onlineshops aus? Bei Breuninger und Douglas zB, sind die Lippies ausverkauft oder gab es sie gar nicht erst?


----------



## VelvetLips (Oct 1, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Wie siehst denn in den Onlineshops aus? Bei Breuninger und Douglas zB, sind die Lippies ausverkauft oder gab es sie gar nicht erst?


  Hab nicht online geschaut... aber vielleicht weiß ja jemand anders mehr.


----------



## Yogiflow (Oct 2, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Wie siehts denn in den Onlineshops aus? Bei Breuninger und Douglas zB, sind die Lippies ausverkauft oder gab es sie gar nicht erst?


  angeblich gab es sie in beiden Shops erst gar nicht online  ... bei Pieper waren sie online! Ich habe mir aber gerade im Pieper Store Fashion Revival und Damn Glamourus gekauft


----------



## Yogiflow (Oct 2, 2014)

phoenix1001 said:


> Hab's mir bestätigen lassen, in D auch am 01.10. ... Aber wann die Rocky Horror online kommt bleibt ein Rätsel


Rocky kommt angeblich gleich online...ich hoffe, dass ich FNF noch ergattern kann


----------



## sarabeautime (Oct 2, 2014)

MAC Online hat gerade alle Matte Lippenstifte.


----------



## makesmesmile (Oct 2, 2014)

155 Euro fuer die Brooke Shields Palette!?


----------



## VelvetLips (Oct 2, 2014)

Die matten Lippenstifte sind alle noch da... hätte ich nicht erwartet. Das verführt ja fast dazu einen backup zu kaufen. Hab ich bis jetzt noch nie gemacht aber Fashion Revival ist glaube ich seit gestern mein holy grail beeriger Lippenstift!


----------



## sarabeautime (Oct 2, 2014)

makesmesmile said:


> 155 Euro fuer die Brooke Shields Palette!?


  Das verstehe ich auch nicht!
  Fast doppel zu teuer wie in der USA.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 2, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Das verstehe ich auch nicht!
> Fast doppel zu teuer wie in der USA.


  Mehr als doppelt so viel :-(


  Weiss jemand wann die Casual Colours bei uns erhältlich sind? Hatte gedacht es wäre auch diesen Monat.


----------



## LoveBeam (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi Ladies !

  Also ich habe bei Twitter sogar gehört, dass Douglas die Lippenstifte evtl. gar nicht online haben wird ! Ich hoffe aber noch. Werde am Samstag mal zu meinem Counter und schauen ob sie schon da sind. Kommt eine von euch zufällig aus Essen? Angeblich hat der Counter schon die gesamte Matte Lips Kollektion, aber ich zweifle da noch dran. Die meisten anderen Douglas-Filialen haben sie nämlich noch nicht :/

  Liebe Grüße


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 2, 2014)

makesmesmile said:


> 155 Euro fuer die Brooke Shields Palette!?


In Ö kostet die 110€... versteh ich nicht.
  Aber 27,50€ für die Brooke Shields Lippenstifte ist auch viel.


----------



## phoenix1001 (Oct 3, 2014)

Ich bekomm noch die Krise!!! Wann kommt denn nun endlich die Rocky Horror live


----------



## dorni (Oct 3, 2014)

phoenix1001 said:


> Ich bekomm noch die Krise!!! Wann kommt denn nun endlich die Rocky Horror live


  Bestimmt morgen vormittag, ich muß nämlich arbeiten. Wenn ich dann Zeit habe online zu gehen, ist immer alles Interessante ausverkauft.


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 3, 2014)

dorni said:


> Bestimmt morgen vormittag, ich muß nämlich arbeiten. Wenn ich dann Zeit habe online zu gehen, ist immer alles Interessante ausverkauft.


Seid ihr euch sicher, dass die in D schon so bald online kommt? Ich habe heute eine Antwort von MAC (Ö) erhalten, dass sie noch nicht wissen, wann die LE kommt, da sie noch keinen genauen Liefertermin haben


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 3, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> *Seid ihr euch sicher, dass die in D schon so bald online kommt?* Ich habe heute eine Antwort von MAC (Ö) erhalten, dass sie noch nicht wissen, wann die LE kommt, da sie noch keinen genauen Liefertermin haben


  Ich glaube eher nicht. Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass wir sie viel eher als UK bekommen, normalerweise sind die doch immer früher dran.


----------



## dorni (Oct 3, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Ich glaube eher nicht. Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass wir sie viel *eher als UK bekommen*, normalerweise sind die doch immer früher dran.


  Das würde bedeuten, daß sie fast einen Monat lang auf "demnächst erhältlich" stehen würde. Wäre seltsam, aber bei MAC weiß man ja nie.
  Ich habe für RHPS eine CP bekommen, nun muß ich nur noch hoffen, das mit der Post alles glatt läuft und sie meinen Brief nicht verschlampen. Ein BU von FnF würde mir allerdings gefallen.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 3, 2014)

dorni said:


> Das würde bedeuten, daß sie fast einen Monat lang auf "demnächst erhältlich" stehen würde. Wäre seltsam, *aber bei MAC weiß man ja nie.*
> Ich habe für RHPS eine CP bekommen, nun muß ich nur noch hoffen, das mit der Post alles glatt läuft und sie meinen Brief nicht verschlampen. Ein BU von FnF würde mir allerdings gefallen.


  Eben  Wundern würde es mich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## phoenix1001 (Oct 3, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Ich glaube eher nicht. Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass wir sie viel eher als UK bekommen, normalerweise sind die doch immer früher dran.


  Dazu sag ich nur das


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 3, 2014)

phoenix1001 said:


>


  Heute ist ja immerhin schon Freitag 
  Ich persönlich vertraue auf die MAC Infos nicht mehr so, genau wie dem Kundenservie, die sagen einem auch immer was anderes, was zu 99,9% nicht stimmt. Bin mal gespannt wann sie tatsächlich online geht.


----------



## phoenix1001 (Oct 3, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Heute ist ja immerhin schon Freitag  Ich persönlich vertraue auf die MAC Infos nicht mehr so, genau wie dem Kundenservie, die sagen einem auch immer was anderes, was zu 99,9% nicht stimmt. Bin mal gespannt wann sie tatsächlich online geht.


  Ja nur irgendwie frech so ne Welle zu schieben und dann kommt die nicht... Naja wir werden sehen, morgen bin ich den ganzen Tag nicht zuhause...ich könnt schwören ich werde sie verpassen


----------



## mlijeko (Oct 3, 2014)

Die Kollektion kommt am Montag in den OS. Jedenfalls wurde uns das als Mitarbeiter so mitgeteilt ^^


----------



## phoenix1001 (Oct 6, 2014)

mlijeko said:


> Die Kollektion kommt am Montag in den OS. Jedenfalls wurde uns das als Mitarbeiter so mitgeteilt ^^


  Das wird scheinbar auch nichts


----------



## mlijeko (Oct 6, 2014)

Scheinbar nichts. Auf meiner F5 Taste fehlt schon die Beschriftung xD Guter Informationsfluss bei MAC


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 6, 2014)

Das ist wirklich nervig, ich glaube ich hab schon Augenringe vom stalken. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hatte aber schon ein ungutes Gefühl, dass es heute auch nichts wird.


----------



## mlijeko (Oct 6, 2014)

es ist einfach nur nervig! Keine zuverlässigen infos zu erhalten. Wenn man etwas möchte dann muss man zusehen, dass man auf der Arbeit/in der Schule/ Uni permanent am handy ist, weil es 1. keine sicheren zeitlichen angaben vorhanden sind und 2. gefühlt 100 stück pro artikel vorhanden sind. Lächerlich einfach


----------



## phoenix1001 (Oct 7, 2014)

mlijeko said:


> es ist einfach nur nervig! Keine zuverlässigen infos zu erhalten. Wenn man etwas möchte dann muss man zusehen, dass man auf der Arbeit/in der Schule/ Uni permanent am handy ist, weil es 1. keine sicheren zeitlichen angaben vorhanden sind und 2. gefühlt 100 stück pro artikel vorhanden sind. Lächerlich einfach


  Vorallem wenn Mac über Facebook Twitter etc. Bewusst falsche Infos preisgibt ist das einfach nur dreist... Mir ist schon die Lust an der Rocky Horror vergangen..


----------



## mlijeko (Oct 7, 2014)

Aber kontrolliertes Marktversagen hat schon immer funktioniert xD


----------



## phoenix1001 (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Naynadine (Oct 7, 2014)

phoenix1001 said:


>


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 7, 2014)

Das mit der RHPS ist echt mühsam. Mit hat man vor 3 Wochen (im Store) gesagt, dass sie am 1. kommt. Habe am Tag davor noch angerufen, um sicher zu gehen, da haben sie mir gesagt, dass sie noch nicht da ist. Letzte Woche haben sie im Store mir gesagt, dass sie diese Woche da sein wird. Habe MAC eine Email geschrieben, dort hat man mir geantwortet, dass sie keine Ahnung haben, wann sie kommen wird, weil sie noch keinen Liefertermin haben. Habe heute bei einem Store angerufen, die haben mir gesagt, dass sie ws Ende Oktober erhältlich sein wird.

  Warum schafft MAC es nicht, die Sachen pünktlich in den Stores zu haben? Oder uns zumindest einen Termin zu sagen? Wenn das eine PR Aktion war (auf die Art "schlechte publicity ist auch publicity"), dann finde ich das ziemlich mies.
  Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass MAC es nach 30 Jahren Existenz es nicht schafft, seine Sachen nach Europa zu schicken, bzw zur angekündigten Zeit zu veröffentlichen (siehe USA).


----------



## RobMe (Oct 7, 2014)

Anscheinend wird es wirklich von (interessanter/großen) Kollektion zu Kollektion  immer schlimmer, oder? Auf konkrete Angaben zu welchem Datum releast wird, kann man sich absolut nicht mehr verlassen und wartet wie blöd, dafür, dass dann eh  nix passiert ....  Weißt jemand von euch jemand irgendwas zu der neuen Face and Body foundation? Also wann sie dann (vielleicht) erhältlich ist, vorzugsweise in Österreich?


----------



## Carina Hartmann (Oct 7, 2014)

Hallo zusammen, bei Douglas DE ist jetzt die Matte Collection erhältlich. Die Blushes sind sogar für 20€ erhältlich, muss ein Douglas Fehler sein da sie überall sonst 26€ kosten.


----------



## mlijeko (Oct 8, 2014)

Jetzt doch in den Freestanding Stores? Können die sich mal entscheiden??  Aber wenigstens gibts dann Discount. Immerhin etwas.


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 9, 2014)

Weiß vl jemand von euch, ob es die sized to go (pigments) auch in den MAC Stores gibt (oder nur online)? (in Ö, wobei es in D wahrscheinlich ähnlich sein wird)


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Weiß vl jemand von euch, ob es die sized to go (pigments) auch in den MAC Stores gibt (oder nur online)? (in Ö, wobei es in D wahrscheinlich ähnlich sein wird)


Ich antworte mir mal selbst: war heute in einem Store und sie hatten sie nicht


----------



## Carina Hartmann (Oct 12, 2014)

Gestern kamen meine Sachen aus der RHPS an :eyelove: hab bis auf das Blush alles bekommen was ich wollte, aber vielleicht kommt er ja nochmal Online. Was habt ihr gekauft?


----------



## phoenix1001 (Oct 12, 2014)

W





Carina Hartmann said:


> Gestern kamen meine Sachen aus der RHPS an :eyelove: hab bis auf das Blush alles bekommen was ich wollte, aber vielleicht kommt er ja nochmal Online. Was habt ihr gekauft?


  Waren die Sachen etwa online ??


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 12, 2014)

Bei mir steht's immer noch auf demnächst erhältlich.


----------



## Carina Hartmann (Oct 12, 2014)

phoenix1001 said:


> W Waren die Sachen etwa online ??


  Ja am Donnerstag gegen 12:30 war sie Online, aber Frank'n Furter (wollte ich eh nicht) war schon Ausverkauft genau wie der Blush. Hab mir Oblivion und Stränge Journey gekauft sowie einen noch für meine Freundin und den Nagellack Bad Fairy. Was mich nur verwirrte kurz nach der Bestellung stand alles wieder auf coming soon weshalb ich die Hoffnung auf das Blush noch hab. Habe die Bestätigung relativ spät Abends erst bekommen und Samstag war das Päckchen schon da.


----------



## Carina Hartmann (Oct 12, 2014)

Es haben laut Facebook einige bestellt, teilweise sind Einträge verschwunden zumindest bei mir auf der MAC Seite da der deutsche Link zur Rocky. Horror  fehlt und nur noch der Englische da ist!? Aber auf der MAC FB Seite bei den Einträgen IST z.B. Noch einer vorhanden vom Do den 09.10 einer Bianca mit der Frage "Wann kommt die RHPS LE endlich Online????" Daraufhin haben welche geantwortet die ebenso bestellen konnten. Leider kann ich hier keine Bilder hochladen !! von meiner Bestellung. Hoffe ja das die Sachen nochmal kommen wenn steht coming soon.


----------



## RobMe (Oct 12, 2014)

Carina Hartmann said:


> Es haben laut Facebook einige bestellt, teilweise sind Einträge verschwunden zumindest bei mir auf der MAC Seite da der deutsche Link zur Rocky. Horror  fehlt und nur noch der Englische da ist!? Aber auf der MAC FB Seite bei den Einträgen IST z.B. Noch einer vorhanden vom Do den 09.10 einer Bianca mit der Frage "Wann kommt die RHPS LE endlich Online????" Daraufhin haben welche geantwortet die ebenso bestellen konnten. Leider kann ich hier keine Bilder hochladen !! von meiner Bestellung. Hoffe ja das die Sachen nochmal kommen wenn steht coming soon.


  Das heißt,  du hast auf der deutschen Mac Seite bestellt und jetzt steht bei den Produkten wieder "coming soon"??! Das wird ja i,mer schräger!!  Hat sie mittlerweile schon jemand auf der österreichischen Seite entdeckt?


----------



## Carina Hartmann (Oct 12, 2014)

RobMe said:


> Das heißt,  du hast auf der deutschen Mac Seite bestellt und jetzt steht bei den Produkten wieder "coming soon"??! Das wird ja i,mer schräger!!  Hat sie mittlerweile schon jemand auf der österreichischen Seite entdeckt?


  Ja auf der deutschen, dachte sie ist offiziell Online! Konnte ja niemand ahnen das die Produkte danach alle wieder coming soon sind.  Drücken wir die Daumen das sie nochmal On geht.


----------



## Periodinan (Oct 13, 2014)

RobMe said:


> *Hat sie mittlerweile schon jemand auf der österreichischen Seite entdeckt?*


  Nö, ich schaue auch schon andauernd, habe nämlich Angst, sie im Store dann zu verpassen, da einem ja niemand sagen kann, wann die wirklich rauskommt.
  Langsam find ich's echt mühsam...


----------



## sarabeautime (Oct 16, 2014)

Rocky Horror ist gerade bei MAC Deutschland bestellbar,
  alles noch da


----------



## Carina Hartmann (Oct 16, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Rocky Horror ist gerade bei MAC Deutschland bestellbar, alles noch da :flower:


 Alles außer das Blush :shock: schade


----------



## phoenix1001 (Oct 17, 2014)

War zu spät, hatte mit dieser Collection von Anfang an kein Glück^^ sollte nicht sein. Dafür wird's dann wohl bei der Prabal Gurung mehr


----------



## mlijeko (Oct 23, 2014)

Wer Strange Journey wollte... Der sieht aus, wie So Chaud und Chili gemischt


----------



## RobMe (Oct 24, 2014)

mlijeko said:


> Wer Strange Journey wollte... Der sieht aus, wie So Chaud und Chili gemischt


  Somit is er sünkler, weniger knallig, als Lady Danger, oder?


----------



## mlijeko (Oct 24, 2014)

Kürbisfarben würd ich sagen. Nicht so bräunlich wie Chili und nicht so knallig wie Lady Danger/So Chaud.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 26, 2014)

Kommt Heirloom Mix eigentlich am 1.11.?


----------



## mlijeko (Oct 26, 2014)

Bei uns am 3.11. (Karstadt)  Aber zuerst nur die Core Collection.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 26, 2014)

mlijeko said:


> Aber zuerst nur die Core Collection.


  Du meinst die Colourstory ohne sets etc? Wann kommt denn die? Zwei Wochen später ist das normalerweise, oder?


----------



## dorni (Oct 29, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Kommt Heirloom Mix eigentlich am 1.11.?
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *mlijeko*
> ...


  Gibt es jetzt ein festes Datum? Also entweder 1.11. oder 3.11.?


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Oct 29, 2014)

Naja, der 1.11. ist ja ein Feiertag und der 2.11. ist ein Sonntag, also offiziell wohl am 3.11. Es sei denn, eure Counter haben verkaufsoffenen Sonntag; vielleicht ist die LE dann schon da, aber ich würde vorher mal anrufen.


----------



## dorni (Oct 29, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Naja, der *1.11. ist ja ein Feiertag* und der 2.11. ist ein Sonntag, also offiziell wohl am 3.11. Es sei denn, eure Counter haben verkaufsoffenen Sonntag; vielleicht ist die LE dann schon da, aber ich würde vorher mal anrufen.


  Aber nicht bei uns Hessen!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Deshalb werden wir ja auch jedes Jahr auf neue an diesem Tag von grenznahen Horden aus Bayern, Baden-Württemberg, Rheinland-Pfalz und NRW heimgesucht. Insofern würde in Frankfurt ein Release am 1.11. Sinn machen.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Oct 29, 2014)

dorni said:


> Aber nicht bei uns Hessen!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ok, daran hatte ich natürlich nicht gedacht. Viel Spaß beim Shoppen an dem Tag.


----------



## Carina Hartmann (Nov 7, 2014)

Bei MAC Deutschland sind jetzt die Holiday Pigmente Online.


----------



## sarabeautime (Nov 18, 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

  ein paar Infos über die Prabal Gurung Kollektion und die Preise in Deutschland:

  Ab Dezember 2014 exklusiv für vier Wochen in allen M·A·C Stores erhältlich.

  LIPSTICK
  Light English Red sheer beige nude (lustre)
  Carmine Rouge clean true red (matte).
  Ultramarine Pink mid-tone dirty violet (satin)
*UVP 36,00 €

  LIPGLASS
  Light English Red sheer beige nude
  Carmine Rouge clean true red
  Ultramarine Pink mid-tone dirty violet
  *UVP 29,00 €

  EYE SHADOW DUO
Satin Ochre soft pale white gold (frost)/coral orange (matte)
  Terre shimmering neutral beige (veluxe pearl)/mid-tone warm brown (satin)
  Cinder smoky cool grey (lustre)/dark charcoal (matte)
  *UVP 45,00 €

  KOHL POWER EYE PENCIL
  Feline rich black
  *UVP 22,00 €

  CHROMAGRAPHIC PENCIL
  NW25/NC30
*UVP 22,00 €

  CREAM COLOUR BASE
  Coral Lumineux vivid coral crème
  *UVP 75,00 €

  BRONZING POWDER
  Matte Bronze bare shouldered bronze
  *UVP 72,00 €

  BRUSH
M∙A∙C + PRABAL GURUNG Square Handled Buffer
  *UVP 72,00 €


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 18, 2014)

Die Preise sind echt ein Witz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Niemals ist ein MAC Lippenstift 36€ oder ein Bronzer 72€ wert, never ever.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 18, 2014)

Danke Sara!

  CCB für 75€?!


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 18, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Danke Sara!
> 
> CCB für 75€?!


  Den Preis der CCB hatte ich ganz übersehen... ohne Worte.


----------



## Carina Hartmann (Nov 18, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Den Preis der CCB hatte ich ganz übersehen... ohne Worte.


  Laut Temptalia bezahlt man die Preise nur für die Verpackung die Scheins echt hochwertig sein muss und nicht für die Produkte an sich die Qualitativ nicht besser sein sollen wie die im Standartsortiment, bestes Beispiel der Bronzer der im SSortiment ist.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 18, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Den Preis der CCB hatte ich ganz übersehen... ohne Worte.


Man sollte meinen sie wollen, dass man nichts kauft...


----------



## dorni (Nov 18, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Man sollte meinen sie wollen, dass man nichts kauft...


  Bei mir hat das funktioniert, ich werde die Couture LE wieder mal auslassen. Gefallen hat mir ohnehin nichts und wenn ich 36€ für einen Lippenstift ausgeben will, dann habe ich da noch ein paar Möglichkeiten.


----------



## aboutalulu (Nov 20, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ein paar Infos über die Prabal Gurung Kollektion und die Preise in Deutschland:
> 
> ...


  Oh man, was sind das für Preise... 36€ für einen Mac Lippenstift....


----------



## thelari (Dec 26, 2014)

Weiß jemand was mit den Face and Body Foundations passiert ist? Sowohl im österreichischen als auch im deutschen Onlineshop sind sie nicht mehr auffindbar.


----------



## SLovesBeauty (Dec 28, 2014)

Also bei Douglas kannst du sie online noch ganz normal bestellen. Im store habe ich sie vor Weihnachten auch noch gesehen. Könnte aber sein, dass das Design geändert wird wie bei fix +? Wann da mal die neuen in die Counter kommen bin ich auch gespannt.


----------



## SLovesBeauty (Dec 28, 2014)

Das dachte ich mir auch. Hätte mir vielleicht einen gekauft, aber die Preise waren es mir bei solchen gewöhnlichen Farben dann nicht wert.





aboutalulu said:


> Oh man, was sind das für Preise... 36€ für einen Mac Lippenstift....


----------



## thelari (Jan 3, 2015)

SLovesBeauty said:


> Wann da mal die neuen in die Counter kommen bin ich auch gespannt.


  Wollte mir gerne die weiße kaufen, um meine Foundation ein bisschen aufzuhellen und die hab ich bis jetzt nur im MAC onlineshop gesehen. Ich werd die Tage mal in einem Store vorbeischauen, vielleicht haben sie ja noch was vorrätig


----------



## dorni (Jan 3, 2015)

Die weiße F&B gibt es nur online oder in den beiden Pro-Stores in Köln und Berlin. 


thelari said:


> Wollte mir gerne die weiße kaufen, um meine Foundation ein bisschen aufzuhellen und die hab ich bis jetzt nur im MAC onlineshop gesehen. Ich werd die Tage mal in einem Store vorbeischauen, vielleicht haben sie ja noch was vorrätig


----------



## thelari (Jan 3, 2015)

dorni said:


> thelari said:
> 
> 
> > Wollte mir gerne die weiße kaufen, um meine Foundation ein bisschen aufzuhellen und die hab ich bis jetzt nur im MAC onlineshop gesehen. Ich werd die Tage mal in einem Store vorbeischauen, vielleicht haben sie ja noch was vorrätig


  Dann muss ich wohl warten und hoffen, dass sie bald wieder online verfügbar ist. Soweit ich weiß gibt es in Ö nämlich keinen Pro-Store :/


----------



## Nateilan (Jan 4, 2015)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und hätte eine Frage. Weiss vielleicht jemand zufällig wieso Lightscapade aus der Lightness Beeing le nirgendwo zu haben ist? Oder war es nur MAC exklusive. Danke für eine Antwort.


----------



## RobMe (Jan 7, 2015)

thelari said:


> Weiß jemand was mit den Face and Body Foundations passiert ist? Sowohl im österreichischen als auch im deutschen Onlineshop sind sie nicht mehr auffindbar.


Sie haben die Verpackungen geändert und in die Studio Linie mit aufgenommen, aber anscheinend wurde die Formulierung nicht geändert. Dasselbe is mit dem Fix+ passiert, nur die Verpackung wurde geändert.


----------



## thelari (Jan 7, 2015)

RobMe said:


> Sie haben die Verpackungen geändert und in die Studio Linie mit aufgenommen, aber anscheinend wurde die Formulierung nicht geändert. Dasselbe is mit dem Fix+ passiert, nur die Verpackung wurde geändert.


  Vielen lieben Dank für die Info


----------



## SLovesBeauty (Jan 11, 2015)

Nateilan said:


> Hallo, ich bin neu hier und hätte eine Frage. Weiss vielleicht jemand zufällig wieso Lightscapade aus der Lightness Beeing le nirgendwo zu haben ist? Oder war es nur MAC exklusive. Danke für eine Antwort.


  Ich habe ihn schon überall gesehen. Sowohl in den beiden countern wo ich kürzlich vorbei geschaut habe als auch im Mac OS und bei Douglas online.  Allerdings finde ich die preise mittlerweile wirklich übertrieben. Ich hätte diese neue Verpackung nicht gebraucht und dann lieber etwas weniger bezahlt.  Meiner Meinung nach ist der Highlighter mit diesem Muster jetzt allerdings nicht besser als der normale es wird eh mit der zeit abgehen. Da würde ich es vom Preis abhängig machen. Bei Mac zahlt man ja oft fürs Aussehen mehr.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 11, 2015)

Moin moin! Ich komm auch mal hier vorbei, sonst bin ich eher im Lowbuy Thread unterwegs, aber hier scheint es ja auch schön zu sein  bei den Beautyjunkies heiße ich Miss Austen, falls mich wer kennt *wink*  Zum Lightscapade, da habe ich glaube ich bemerkt, dass die MSFs mit Strickmuster gar nicht im Douglas OS erhältlich waren  (oder enorm schnell ausverkauft ). Die Standardversion ist aber erhältlich und mein Counter hatte die Kollektion auch ganz normal *schulterzuck* Das mit den Preisen finde ich auch etwas krass in letzter Zeit;  ich musste nach längerem mal wieder die Sculpt Foundation nachkaufen und der Preis ist auf mittlerweile 33,50 gestiegen. Da musste ich schon kurz schlucken. 31 Euro hatte ich wohl in Erinnerung, aber den letzten großen Sprung habe ich wohl verpasst. Früher  (so 2011) kostete sie noch 28 oder so. Urban Decay ist auch in die Höhe geklettert, wundert mich, dass online noch nicht geschimpft wurde - die Naked Basics kostet seit Neujahr 30 statt 26 Euro, vieles andere wurde auch gleich um mehrere Euros erhöht. Bei solchen Preisen fällt mir das Low-Buyen echt leichter XD  naja genug gejammert.  Hat zufällig jemand gehört, ob Red Red Red bei uns an alle Counter kommt?  Im Februar gab es soweit ich mich erinnern kann immer eine online/Store exklusive LE, am Counter dann nur Viva Glam und irgendwelche Pflege. In Österreich scheint das laut Karrie auch so zu sein.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 11, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Hat zufällig jemand gehört, ob Red Red Red bei uns an alle Counter kommt? Im Februar gab es soweit ich mich erinnern kann immer eine online/Store exklusive LE, am Counter dann nur Viva Glam und irgendwelche Pflege. In Österreich scheint das laut Karrie auch so zu sein.


  Perfect Topping gabs bei Douglas, Lightscapde hab ich da allerdings nicht gesehen, den scheinen sie nicht gehabt zu haben.

  Das mit den UD Preisen wusste ich noch gar nicht, das ist ja dann noch schlimmer als bei MAC, wenn gleich um mehrere Euros erhöht wurde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ich habe noch nichts genaues zur Red gehört, gehe aber davon aus dass sie auch bei uns MAC exclusiv ist.
  Eigentlich wollte ich gerne das Beautypowder haben, aber durch die eBay Geschichte ist mir die MAC Kauflaune momentan etwas vergangen. Habe mir stattdessen lieber einen Chanel Pinsel gegönnt.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 11, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Ich habe noch nichts genaues zur Red gehört, gehe aber davon aus dass sie auch bei uns MAC exclusiv ist. Eigentlich wollte ich gerne das Beautypowder haben, aber durch die eBay Geschichte ist mir die MAC Kauflaune momentan etwas vergangen. Habe mir stattdessen lieber einen Chanel Pinsel gegönnt.


  Ja, deine ebay-Geschichte fuchst mich auch ziemlich, solche Methoden verderben einem schon den Spaß an Mac. Mich hätten auch das Beautypowder und die Casual Colors interessiert, obwohl bei letzteren die Füllmenge ja so krass reduziert wurde und man sie allein deshalb schon nicht kaufen sollte irgendwie.  Wenn die LE sowieso Mac exklusiv ist, dann wird mir die Entscheidung abgenommen und ich skippe einfach komplett. Online will ich eigentlich nur Basics wie Foundation mit Rabatt nachkaufen. Ich habe bloß ein paar Minuten zu Fuß zum Counter und mache mir lieber selber ein Bild. Und das ganze Heckmeck online nervt mich auch zu sehr.


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 11, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Wenn die LE sowieso Mac exklusiv ist, dann wird mir die Entscheidung abgenommen und ich skippe einfach komplett. Online will ich eigentlich nur Basics wie Foundation mit Rabatt nachkaufen. Ich habe bloß ein paar Minuten zu Fuß zum Counter und mache mir lieber selber ein Bild. Und das ganze Heckmeck online nervt mich auch zu sehr.


  Ich steig mal auf den "Läster"-Zug auf. MAC regt mich langsam auch schon ein wenig auf. Ich bin wirklich erst seit kurzem am MAC Sammeln (seit ziemlich genau einem Jahr) und sogar mir fällt auf, wie die Preise hinaufklettern. Die Lippenstifte, ohne Special Packaging kosten mittlerweile auch schon 20€. 
Am meisten gestört hat mich aber immer noch die Prabal Gurung LE. Die Preise fand ich ganz einfach eine Frechheit. 
Ich habe mir gerade erst von einer netten Specktrette ein paar Lippenstifte gekauft, denn sogar mit Versandkosten bekomme ich sie bei ihr billiger als wenn ich sie im Store kaufe. Das ist schon schlimm, wenn man bedenkt, dass das fast 10$ Versandkosten sind.


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 11, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Perfect Topping gabs bei Douglas, Lightscapde hab ich da allerdings nicht gesehen, den scheinen sie nicht gehabt zu haben.
> 
> Das mit den UD Preisen wusste ich noch gar nicht, das ist ja dann noch schlimmer als bei MAC, wenn gleich um mehrere Euros erhöht wurde.
> 
> ...


  Darf ich dich fragen, von welcher eBay Geschichte du sprichst? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 11, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Darf ich dich fragen, von welcher eBay Geschichte du sprichst? Hab ich was verpasst?


  Ich hatte einen MAC Lidschatten bei eBay eingestellt, die Auktion wurde aber nach einiger Zeit entfernt, weil sich Estee Lauder beschwert hat es würde sich um eine Fälschung handeln. Was natürlich nicht stimmt, da ich den im MAC Onlineshop gekauft hatte, und was man anhand des einen Bildes nicht mal hätte erkennnen können, selbst wenn dem so wäre. Habe mich daraufhin bei eBay beschwert, die meinten sie können nichts machen, weil EL bewiesen hätte dass es ein Fake sei (?!). Hab dann eine Mailadresse von EL bekommen, bei der ich mich ebenfalls beschwert habe, da kamen aber nur automatische Mails als Antwort, da stand auch nur, dass es eine Fälschung sei.


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 11, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Ich hatte einen MAC Lidschatten bei eBay eingestellt, die Auktion wurde aber nach einiger Zeit entfernt, weil sich Estee Lauder beschwert hat es würde sich um eine Fälschung handeln. Was natürlich nicht stimmt, da ich den im MAC Onlineshop gekauft hatte, und was man anhand des einen Bildes nicht mal hätte erkennnen können, selbst wenn dem so wäre. Habe mich daraufhin bei eBay beschwert, die meinten sie können nichts machen, weil EL bewiesen hätte dass es ein Fake sei (?!). Hab dann eine Mailadresse von EL bekommen, bei der ich mich ebenfalls beschwert habe, da kamen aber nur automatische Mails als Antwort, da stand auch nur, dass es eine Fälschung sei.


  Was? Das ist ja eine Sauerei. Ich verstehe, dass sie vorsichtig sind und finde es auch gut, dass sie nach Fälschungen suchen. Dann sollen sie aber doch die Leute zur Rechenschaft ziehen, die ganz eindeutig Bilder von anderen Websites geklaut haben, bei denen es wahrscheinlicher ist, dass es sich um Fakes handelt.
Das ist ja echt eine Gemeinheit. Wow, da wundert es mich nicht, dass dir die Kauflust vergangen ist.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 11, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Was? Das ist ja eine Sauerei. Ich verstehe, dass sie vorsichtig sind und finde es auch gut, dass sie nach Fälschungen suchen. Dann sollen sie aber doch die Leute zur Rechenschaft ziehen, die ganz eindeutig Bilder von anderen Websites geklaut haben, bei denen es wahrscheinlicher ist, dass es sich um Fakes handelt.
> Das ist ja echt eine Gemeinheit. Wow, da wundert es mich nicht, dass dir die Kauflust vergangen ist.


  Das scheint reine Willkür zu sein. Denn es gibt echt genug Seller, die tatsächlich offensichtliche Fakes verkaufen, wenn sie wenigstens auch gegen die vorgehen würden, wäre das ja verständlich.


----------



## Winterwhite (Jan 11, 2015)

argh, da hatte ich noch gar nicht geschaut. Ein Glück daß ich mir die NB vor Weihnachten noch gekauft habe. Dabei wurden die Preise erst letztes Jahr (weiß nicht ob an Weihnachten oder im Sommer, als UD zu Douglas kam) erhöht, vorher war nämlich eine Naked-Palette bei Sephora für 45Euro drin, und dann bei Douglas und auch Sephora plötzlich 49,99. :/

  Ich glaube, die Lippenstifte und Liner sind jeweils einen Euro mehr, aber ich habe die Preise nicht parat. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, daß die Lippenstifte zuvor einen Euro weniger als die von MAC waren. Aber Achtung, guckt mal auf der deutschen UD-Seite, da sind die Preise (noch) niedriger. Das ist genauso wie mit Zoeva, das kostet bei Douglas auch mehr.

  Bei den UK-Shops gibt es UD anscheinend oft billiger, aber da habe ich soviele Posts von nicht angekommen Sachen und vielen Umständen gelesen, das ist mir zu riskant.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 11, 2015)

Bei UD selbst ist es (noch) günstiger? Obwohl, gleicht sich bestimmt aus durch die Coupons von Douglas.  Ich hätte Interesse an den sheeren Lippenstiften, die Temptalia neulich gezeigt hat, aber für denselben Preis kauf ich doch lieber Mac  (jaaa, das ist bekloppte Psychologie, der eine Euro, aber Mac kommt mir irgendwie hochwertiger vor) und ich will erst mal keine Lippenstifte kaufen, solange die nicht extremst einzigartig und limitiert sind. Also muss UD generell warten. Im Ausland bestellen ist nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 11, 2015)

Ach, sieh mal einer an - da erhöht UD auch still und heimlich die Preise und das mal nicht wenig. 50€ für die Palette ist schon nicht wenig.

  Ich muss meinem Ärger über den Douglas-Onlineshop sowieso mal Luft machen: Seit Wochen (!) sind einige Sachen bei MAC schon ausverkauft und angeblich weiß niemand, wann sie wieder eine Lieferung erwarten. Seit bestimmt zwei, drei Monaten will ich den Lippenstift Faux kaufen, aber im Onlineshop und am Counter ist er dauerhaft ausverkauft. Langsam verliere ich echt die Geduld.


----------



## Jennifer Rosa (Jan 19, 2015)

Da ich bei Douglas arbeite (nicht für Douglas, aber bei Douglas ) weiß ich  wie das ist mit den ausverkauften Dingen - das Problem ist, dass oft nicht der Counter selbst bestellen darf, sondern das von Douglas oder vom Außendienst  etc. gemacht wird, sprich, es wird nicht wirklich das bestellt, was wirklich nachgefragt wird. Und oft  ist es dann so, dass die gehypten Dinge (aktuell wohl diese Kylie Jenner/90er Lippenprodukte) dann meist ratz fatz wieder weg sind - vor einer Woche sah es auch so verheerend aus bei unserem Counter, absolut zum Kopfschütteln. Dem Counter geht ja auch  Umsatz verloren, also an denen liegt es nicht.

  Und übrigens:Jede Firma erhöht konstant ihre Preise, das geht jedes Jahr schleichend so weiter und wir "Idioten" kaufen einfach weiter willenlos - auch wenn man sich darüber aufregt, dann gibtman meist ja doch den 1€ mehr aus... irgendwie verkehrte Logik, aber ich mach es ja auch so


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 19, 2015)

Jennifer Rosa said:


> Da ich bei Douglas arbeite (nicht für Douglas, aber bei Douglas ) weiß ich  wie das ist mit den ausverkauften Dingen - das Problem ist, dass oft nicht der Counter selbst bestellen darf, sondern das von Douglas oder vom Außendienst  etc. gemacht wird, sprich, es wird nicht wirklich das bestellt, was wirklich nachgefragt wird. Und oft  ist es dann so, dass die gehypten Dinge (aktuell wohl diese Kylie Jenner/90er Lippenprodukte) dann meist ratz fatz wieder weg sind - vor einer Woche sah es auch so verheerend aus bei unserem Counter, absolut zum Kopfschütteln. Dem Counter geht ja auch  Umsatz verloren, also an denen liegt es nicht.  Und übrigens:Jede Firma erhöht konstant ihre Preise, das geht jedes Jahr schleichend so weiter und wir "Idioten" kaufen einfach weiter willenlos - auch wenn man sich darüber aufregt, dann gibtman meist ja doch den 1€ mehr aus... irgendwie verkehrte Logik, aber ich mach es ja auch so


  Danke für die Info, mir wurde das mit den LEs mal so erklärt, dass externe Einkäufer weit im Voraus die Stückzahl bestimmen und die Counter keinen Einfluss haben. Aber dass das auch mit regulären Produkten so ist, das ist ja schon irgendwie...doof.  Sag mal, wenn du bei Douglas arbeitest, kannst du hier verraten, welche LEs im Februar überhaupt an die Counter kommen? Nur Viva Glam und Lightful, oder?


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 19, 2015)

Ach, die Preise bei UD wurden wieder gesenkt, zwar immer noch teurer als vorher, aber nicht mehr ganz so hoch.


----------



## Jennifer Rosa (Jan 19, 2015)

Genau, bei LEs ist es noch krasser, da ist die Stückzahl immer utopisch gering und das stört die Maccines ja genau so wie die Kunden  Also ich weiß nur von Lightness of Being und Viva Glam, aktuell ist dann  nichts mehr geplannt. Red kommt ja wahrscheinlich nur online, wobei das mit den Rocky Horror Picture Show Sachen auch ganz seltsam war und  plötzlich hatten sie einige Counter doch. Denke aber es wird erstmal der Fokus auf Viva Glam sein und auf die neuen Lacke und Concealer Produkte. Bei der Toledo Kollektion weiß ich jetzt auch gar nicht, ob die wieder Store und online exklusiv ist?! Ich blicke selbst oft nicht durch


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 19, 2015)

Dank dir! Ich dachte, Toledo sei die große Frühlingskollektion.


----------



## Jennifer Rosa (Jan 21, 2015)

würde Sinn machen, die Swatches gibt es ja auch schon bei Temptalia. Wobei ich die Cinderella da viiiiel spannender und größer finde als wirkliche Highlight Frühjahrskollektion


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 21, 2015)

Jennifer Rosa said:


> würde Sinn machen, die Swatches gibt es ja auch schon bei Temptalia. Wobei ich die Cinderella da viiiiel spannender und größer finde als wirkliche Highlight Frühjahrskollektion


 ja, bis auf die beiden pinken Blushes und vielleicht noch die Oxblood Lippensachen reizt mich auch nichts so richtig. Im Frühling möchte ich Pink und Pastell  irgendwie wird mir das alles zu viel mit den LEs, ein paar weniger fände ich auch mal ganz gut. Gerade seit ich hier im Scoop mitlese, grenzt es schon an Übersättigung.


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 29, 2015)

Für alle, die auf Nasty Gal warten: Die Kollektion ist in Ö und D gerade online gegangen! 

  http://www.maccosmetics.at/whats_new/13423/New-Collections/Nasty-Gal/index.tmpl
  http://www.maccosmetics.de/whats_new/13423/New-Collections/Nasty-Gal/index.tmpl


----------



## dorni (Feb 4, 2015)

Ich bin überrascht, das noch zwei der Nasty-Gal Lippenstifte zu haben sind. Nachdem in den letzten 2 Jahren Lippenstifte meist rasend schnell ausverkauft waren, habe ich das hier auch erwartet. Ich habe nach mehr als 2 Jahren wieder im MAC-OS bestellt und bin diesmal angenehm überrascht. Versand schon einen Tag später und wenn die Post das Paket nicht ins falsche Fahrzeug geladen hätte, dann wäre es schon am Samstag eingetroffen. So wurde es dann Dienstag. Gunner und Catharina sind nun mir. Wobei ich die Verpackung der Ultimate Lippies nicht so toll finde, viel zu dick!!  Und ich habe mir noch einen Wunsch erfüllt:


----------



## Buffy89 (Feb 4, 2015)

dorni said:


>








 Die Palette!
  Ja, irgendwie scheint entweder die Stückzahl verbessert worden zu sein oder Macs Hypezeiten sind irgendwie vorbei. Ich möchte auch die Ultimate Lipsticks probieren, aber leider Gottes hab ich mir vorgenommen, erst mal aufzubrauchen. Aber die scheinen ja perm zu sein.
  Der Versand von Mac/Versandbestätigung ging bei mir auch sehr flott (hatte Perfect Topping bestellt vor ein paar Wochen), bloß der Postweg an sich hat übermäßig lang gedauert.


----------



## VelvetLips (Feb 28, 2015)

Hallo ihr Lieben, weiß jemand wann die Julia Petit Kollektion in Deutschland zu haben sein wird?


----------



## Buffy89 (Feb 28, 2015)

Huhu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also ich hatte irgendwie Mitte März im Kopf, und bei Karries LE Kalender steht der 19.03. http://mackarrie.blogspot.co.at/2012/12/mac-le-kalender.html


----------



## VelvetLips (Feb 28, 2015)

Ahh Merci


----------



## thelari (Mar 2, 2015)

Bei Douglas AT ist die Toledo LE schon online. Blushes sind alle noch verfügbar!


----------



## VelvetLips (Mar 19, 2015)

@Periodinan  Du hast die Julia Petit Sachen in Ö im MAC Store gekauft oder? Komisch.. ich war heute in Frankfurt im MAC Store und die sagten sie bekommen die Kollektion gar nicht..online only. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich hätte doch so gerne Acai!


----------



## Periodinan (Mar 19, 2015)

VelvetLips said:


> @Periodinan  Du hast die Julia Petit Sachen in Ö im MAC Store gekauft oder? Komisch.. ich war heute in Frankfurt im MAC Store und die sagten sie bekommen die Kollektion gar nicht..online only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ja, ich habe sie bei uns gekauft... 
Ich könnte bei uns nachfragen, ob sie noch einen haben und ihn dir schicken, leider ist der Versand aber richtig, richtig teuer! (9,90!!!, weil es als Großbrief versendet wird, wenn ich es in ein Kuvert stecke)

  Edit: gerade gesehen, dass du online only geschrieben hast. Dann wirst du ihn wohl bei MAC bestellen


----------



## VelvetLips (Mar 20, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Ja, ich habe sie bei uns gekauft...
> Ich könnte bei uns nachfragen, ob sie noch einen haben und ihn dir schicken, leider ist der Versand aber richtig, richtig teuer! (9,90!!!, weil es als Großbrief versendet wird, wenn ich es in ein Kuvert stecke)
> 
> Edit: gerade gesehen, dass du online only geschrieben hast. Dann wirst du ihn wohl bei MAC bestellen


Hey das ist ja super lieb gedacht von dir aber mit dem Versand dann echt super teuer. Aber danke für den Vorschlag! Ich stalke seit gestern die MAC Seite aber da tut sich nichts. Mal schauen.. entweder ich hab Glück oder nicht..die Welt geht nicht unter wenn ich Acai nicht bekomme.


----------



## Nateilan (Mar 20, 2015)

Weiss denn überhaupt jemand, wann die julia petit und bao bao wan online geht? Normalerweise kann man auch telefonisch nachfragen, aber ich sitze gerade im ausland fest und möchte nicht extra zahlen. Ich warte auch schon sehnsüchtig auf irgendein zeichen, aber nichts passiert


----------



## VelvetLips (Mar 20, 2015)

Nateilan said:


> Weiss denn überhaupt jemand, wann die julia petit und bao bao wan online geht? Normalerweise kann man auch telefonisch nachfragen, aber ich sitze gerade im ausland fest und möchte nicht extra zahlen. Ich warte auch schon sehnsüchtig auf irgendein zeichen, aber nichts passiert


Hey.. ich hab jetzt bei MacKarrie in den Kommentaren gelesen, dass die Kollektion online vermutlich bis Ende März nach hinten verschoben wurde. Aber ob man sich darauf verlassen kann, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Nateilan (Mar 20, 2015)

VelvetLips said:


> Hey.. ich hab jetzt bei MacKarrie in den Kommentaren gelesen, dass die Kollektion online vermutlich bis Ende März nach hinten verschoben wurde. Aber ob man sich darauf verlassen kann, weiß ich nicht.


  Vielen dank für deine Antwort.. Aber ganz ehrlich, mich nervt es langsam, diese ewige Jagd nach den Le Produkten..


----------



## Periodinan (Mar 20, 2015)

VelvetLips said:


> Hey das ist ja super lieb gedacht von dir aber mit dem Versand dann echt super teuer. Aber danke für den Vorschlag! Ich stalke seit gestern die MAC Seite aber da tut sich nichts. Mal schauen.. entweder ich hab Glück oder nicht..die Welt geht nicht unter wenn ich Acai nicht bekomme.


  Ich drücke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen, dass du ihn bekommst!
  Bei uns ging Bao Bao heute (!!) online. 
Die Lippenstifte waren ewig lang nur durch die Suchfunktion, auf der mobilen Website auffindbar - und auch das war anscheinend vom Betriebssystem abhängig.
  Ich (Android) hab sie gefunden, meine Mutter (iPhone) nicht.

Seltsamerweise waren LJ and BK auch sofort ausverkauft. Habe zum Glück aber noch meinen Forbidden Sunrise bekommen.
MAC ist in letzter Zeit wieder so chaotisch unterwegs...
Es gab unter den letzten Kollektionen kaum eine, bei der nicht irgendeine Kleinigkeit schief ging.


----------



## dorni (Mar 23, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> ...
> 
> Seltsamerweise waren LJ and BK auch sofort ausverkauft. Habe zum Glück aber noch meinen Forbidden Sunrise bekommen.
> MAC ist in letzter Zeit wieder so chaotisch unterwegs...
> *Es gab unter den letzten Kollektionen kaum eine, bei der nicht irgendeine Kleinigkeit schief ging.*


  Kann ich nur bestätigen. Heute gab es MAC is Beauty bei Douglas in D. Und was soll ich sagen, nur 4 der neuen / limitierten Fluidlines waren da. Meine beiden Kandidaten natürlich nicht! So habe ich halt bei Armani eingekauft. Wenn Lauder mein Geld nicht will... L'Oréal nimmt es auch.


----------



## Buffy89 (Mar 23, 2015)

dorni said:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen. Heute gab es MAC is Beauty bei Douglas in D. Und was soll ich sagen, nur 4 der neuen / limitierten Fluidlines waren da. Meine beiden Kandidaten natürlich nicht! So habe ich halt bei Armani eingekauft. Wenn Lauder mein Geld nicht will... L'Oréal nimmt es auch.


 ja, die Fluidlines waren an meinem auch nicht komplett. Ich habe zum Glück die Beautypowder bekommen, die ich so dringend wollte. Heute Morgen hatte ich es online versucht, aber da hat sich ja nix getan. Früher gingen die LEs wenigstens zuverlässig um 6 Uhr online.


----------



## Periodinan (Mar 23, 2015)

dorni said:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen. Heute gab es MAC is Beauty bei Douglas in D. Und was soll ich sagen, nur 4 der neuen / limitierten Fluidlines waren da. Meine beiden Kandidaten natürlich nicht! So habe ich halt bei Armani eingekauft. Wenn Lauder mein Geld nicht will... L'Oréal nimmt es auch.


  So fies, dass ihr die MAC is Beauty jetzt schon habt... ich komme ab nächster Woche leider für 2 Wochen nicht dazu, zu bestellen bzw zu MAC zu gehen.
Irgendwie nervt mich MAC mittlerweile sehr, mit diesen verwirrenden Launches. Ich frage mich ja nur, ob das alles Absicht ist.
Da stecken doch so viele Leute dahinter, wie kann dann bei kaum einer Kollektion mal alles glattlaufen?


----------



## Carina Hartmann (Mar 25, 2015)

INFO: Für alle die den Cinderella Release verpasst oder kein Glück hatten, MAC DE hat heut Mittag nochmal aufgestockt. Viel Glück


----------



## phoenix1001 (Mar 25, 2015)

Kann ich nur bestätigen mit der Mac is beauty..! An unserem Counter gab es Vlt die Hälfte der fluidlines, zwei lippis haben gefehlt und zwei lidschatten und die beauty Powder gabs erst gar nicht. So dreist das die Counter so beliefert werden wie es denen gerade so in den Kram passt und klar die Maccinen müssen sich dann den ganzen Tag die gefrusteten Kunden geben ... -.-


----------



## Buffy89 (Mar 25, 2015)

phoenix1001 said:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen mit der Mac is beauty..! An unserem Counter gab es Vlt die Hälfte der fluidlines, zwei lippis haben gefehlt und zwei lidschatten und die beauty Powder gabs erst gar nicht. So dreist das die Counter so beliefert werden wie es denen gerade so in den Kram passt und klar die Maccinen müssen sich dann den ganzen Tag die gefrusteten Kunden geben ... -.-


 ich frag mich auch immer, was das soll/nützt. Bis auf dass der hype durch die künstliche Verknappung weiter hochgepusht wird, hilft das doch niemandem. Eher wenden sich doch Kunden ab, weil sie keinen Bock auf den Stress haben.


----------



## Lucy Fer (Mar 25, 2015)

Carina Hartmann said:


> INFO: Für alle die den Cinderella Release verpasst oder kein Glück hatten, MAC DE hat heut Mittag nochmal aufgestockt. Viel Glück


  Wie hast du das Spitz bekommen, dass die aufgestockt haben??


----------



## Anneri (Mar 26, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> ich frag mich auch immer, was das soll/nützt. Bis auf dass der hype durch die künstliche Verknappung weiter hochgepusht wird, hilft das doch niemandem. Eher wenden sich doch Kunden ab, weil sie keinen Bock auf den Stress haben.


  Es wäre ja toll, wenn das mal passieren würde! Aber schau doch mal in den threads der einzelnen Kollektionen - geschimpft wird immer, aber kaufen tun dann alle doch. Daher - Mac machts aus der eigenen Sicht durchaus richtig. Hype - Ausverkauf - gut is. Die 'normale' Kundin wendet sich eventuell genervt anderen Marken zu (wenn sie überhaupt was von den 60+ LEs im Jahr mitbekommt), aber eingefleischte Mac-Fans gibts ja genug. Und wenn einzelne, langjährige Mac-Fans dann nach Jahren des LE-Jagens mal endlich die Nase voll haben, rücken ja genug Teenies nach, für die Mac die nächste Stufe nach Drogerie-Kosmetik ist und die sich high end eben noch nicht leisten können.


----------



## Buffy89 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ja, da hast du wohl recht! Da hat eindeutig die Genervtheit aus mir gesprochen (habe am Montag stundenlang für nix vorm PC gesessen und gelungert). Aber ich bin eigentlich selbst auch genauso, wie du die Hardcore Mac-Käufer beschreibst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Heute war ich noch mal am Counter, weil ich doch ein bisschen von Skipper's Remorse geplagt wurde, und sehr vieles (also die "Prunkstücke" wie die Beauty Powder, Preening, die Nicht-Lustre-Lippenstifte, der große Pinsel) war schon ausverkauft. Eigentlich ungewöhnlich, weil mein Counter zum Glück eher kleinstädtisch ist und man nicht nur dann was abbekommt, wenn man am Releasetag morgens vorbeiguckt. Real Redhead und Bouffant, die ich noch haben wollte (vielen Dank an SleepingBeauty fürs Wuschigmachen! ), waren auch noch da. Von den Powders hatte mein Counter am Montag jeweils vier oder so.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 26, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Ja, da hast du wohl recht! Da hat eindeutig die Genervtheit aus mir gesprochen (*habe am Montag stundenlang für nix vorm PC gesessen und gelungert*). Aber ich bin eigentlich selbst auch genauso, wie du die Hardcore Mac-Käufer beschreibst
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ach Du Arme! Das ist immer beschissen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ich kaufe jetzt Mac seit etwa 7 Jahren, und sieh's so - alles kommt so, in leicht veränderter oder verbesserter Form mal wieder. Entweder von Mac, oder einer anderen Marke.
  Ich schaue sogar von Zeit zu Zeit auf meinen angesammelten Stash und wünsche mir, ich hätte nicht so viel - einfach weil inzwischen die Texturen und Formulierungen viel besser geworden sind.

  Daher: Kopf hoch!


----------



## Buffy89 (Mar 26, 2015)

Och danke, ach so schlimm war's ja nicht. Ich hatte eine gemütliche Jogginghose und Kaffee und so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bloß bei diesem Quatsch um die Releases verlier ich immer die Lust auf den Kram, dem ich auflunger, und dann scheinen die US-Releases auf einmal sehr, sehr rosig. Douglas war zumindest früher ja ok, immer schön morgens gegen sechs Uhr. Das hat für mich immer gut geklappt. Wahrscheinlich, weil nicht soooo viele Bock haben, noch vor dem ersten Vogelgezwitscher dauernd F5 zu drücken 



Anneri said:


> Ich kaufe jetzt Mac seit etwa 7 Jahren, und sieh's so - alles kommt so, in leicht veränderter oder verbesserter Form mal wieder. Entweder von Mac, oder einer anderen Marke.
> *Ich schaue sogar von Zeit zu Zeit auf meinen angesammelten Stash und wünsche mir, ich hätte nicht so viel - einfach weil inzwischen die Texturen und Formulierungen viel besser geworden sind.*


  Ja, ist bei mir auch so. Habe schon zumindest bei den Lippenstiften kräftig aussortiert und meine Mama hat jetzt so viele Lippenstifte wie vorher in ihrem gesamten Leben nicht. Jetzt kaufe ich nur noch Farben neu, die ich alltags ohne Probleme tragen kann. Obwohl das das Problem auch nur so halb löst.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 26, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Och danke, ach so schlimm war's ja nicht. Ich hatte eine gemütliche Jogginghose und Kaffee und so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Geht mir absolut genau so. Kaufe daher nur noch Kram den ich gemütlich, ohne Stress bekommen kann. Ich finde, mein Leben ist dadurch entspannter geworden... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Auch wenn so ein bisschen 'Jagd' ja durchaus nett sein kann!)


----------



## Buffy89 (Mar 26, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Geht mir absolut genau so. Kaufe daher nur noch Kram den ich gemütlich, ohne Stress bekommen kann. Ich finde, mein Leben ist dadurch entspannter geworden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Das klingt doch gut! Ja, ich bin auch nicht mehr so fuchsig auf die LEs wie früher. Gut, dieses Mal schon...aber mich hauen kaum noch Produkte in Previews wirklich vom Hocker. Zwar versuche ich, die Sachen, die ich möchte, zu bekommen, aber meistens (unterm Semester; in den Ferien bin ich gern in der Heimat aufm Dorf) kann ich einfach in die Stadt spazieren gehen und selbst mal alles ansehen. Extra ne weite Strecke zum Counter fahren, darauf hätte ich wohl keine Lust. Ich werde wohl älter und vernünftiger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Standardsortiment ist auch mal schön!


----------



## Ninahita (Mar 29, 2015)

hallo 
  ich les hier schon eine weile still mit, wollte dann aber endlich doch was posten.
  habe anfang des monats zum ersten mal was im mac online shop bestellt, unter anderem blondes gold pigment <3.
  ich habs mir ein bisschen anders vorgestellt, aber es ist trotzdem sehr schön.

  und gestern nacht (man hat ja auch nichts besseres zu tun samstag nachts um 2 uhr ) dann nochmal n pinsel, die lightful c vibrancy eye cream und ein mini lipgloss. bin sonst mehr der lippenstift typ, deshalb reicht für mich ein lipgloss in der travel size 

  ich hoffe, die eye cream hilft mir mit dem concealer. ich hab den dreh mit den pro longwear concealern noch nicht so ganz raus. davor hatte ich den select cover up, den prep and prime radiant rose benutze ich auch noch ab und an.

  hab geplant, dieses jahr evtl die pro longwear nourishing waterproof foundation zu bestellen, vllt einen von den liquid lipsticks, ganz sicher die purplexnine palette und die neuen pinsel! obwohl ich den stress bei le produkten überhaupt nicht ausstehen kann.
  letztes jahr habe ich zum ersten mal nachgegeben und ein paar sachen von der alluring aquatic le gekauft. vorher immer stark geblieben! <3

  es tut gut, sich das von der seele zu schreiben


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Mar 29, 2015)

Willkommen, @Ninahita! Deinem Geldbeutel wird das Forum nicht gut tun. Aber trotzdem viel Spaß hier! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


Buffy89 said:


> Ja, da hast du wohl recht! Da hat eindeutig die Genervtheit aus mir gesprochen (habe am Montag stundenlang für nix vorm PC gesessen und gelungert). Aber ich bin eigentlich selbst auch genauso, wie du die Hardcore Mac-Käufer beschreibst
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gerne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aber freut mich, dass du beide Teile bekommen hast! Ich habe Bouffant abgeschworen; habe genug Ähnliches in meiner Sammlung und warte erstmal auf die Julia Petit. Eiiiiigeeentlich will ich nur Boca, obwohl ich Faux, Brave, Oxblood, Mehr, Soft Sell und sonstige Konsorten schon habe. Am Dienstag ist dann OS- Stalking angesagt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zum Glück kommt nächsten Monat keine tolle LE raus; wobei - dann kaufe ich im Standardsortiment ein. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also nichts mit "Geld gespart".


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 29, 2015)

Ninahita said:


> hallo
> ich les hier schon eine weile still mit, wollte dann aber endlich doch was posten.
> habe anfang des monats zum ersten mal was im mac online shop bestellt, unter anderem blondes gold pigment <3.
> ich habs mir ein bisschen anders vorgestellt, aber es ist trotzdem sehr schön.
> ...


  Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## Buffy89 (Mar 29, 2015)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Willkommen, @Ninahita! Deinem Geldbeutel wird das Forum nicht gut tun. Aber trotzdem viel Spaß hier!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Argh Boca! Der ist echt schön...aber ich muss wohl wieder ein Päuschen machen nach meinem MIB-Wahnsinn. Ich habe auch Oxblood, Twig, und dann heut am verkaufsoffenen Sonntag noch Faux und Brave geschnappt (Schande über mein Haupt wegen des Low-Buys...) und sitze voll im braune-Lippenstifte-Zug. Immerhin interssieren mich andere Farben und Finishes gaaaar nicht mehr so *Alibi such*. Dafür habe ich aber ein paar aussortiert, die schlimm an mir aussehen (weißliche Babypinks,...) und könnte mögliche Gelüste dann mit B2M abwickeln. Ich drück die Damen, dass du dir nen Boca schießen kannst!
  und @Ninahita, willkommen hier!


----------



## Ninahita (Mar 29, 2015)

danke @Buffy89 @Naynadine @SleepingBeauty !


----------



## VelvetLips (Mar 31, 2015)

Julia Petit ist online: http://www.maccosmetics.de/whats_new/14488/New-Collections/MAC-Julia-Petit/index.tmpl


----------



## Lucy Fer (Mar 31, 2015)

VelvetLips said:


> Julia Petit ist online: http://www.maccosmetics.de/whats_new/14488/New-Collections/MAC-Julia-Petit/index.tmpl


 
  Schade, "mein" Boca ist schon wieder weg. :-(


----------



## VelvetLips (Mar 31, 2015)

Habe auch gerade gesehen..den wollte ich zum Glück nicht. Aber der war sicher innerhalb von 2 Minuten weg.  Tut mir leid für dich!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 31, 2015)

Ich habe mein Boca Backup übrigens in die Clearance Bin gestellt, mir reicht einer. 

  Oh, ich seh jetzt erst, dass ja auch die MAC Is Beauty gelistet ist, na da bin ich mal gespannt... Und die Bao war ja auch online, nur die Lippies nicht? Und das BP kostet 35€?


----------



## phoenix1001 (Mar 31, 2015)

Lucy Fer said:


> Schade, "mein" Boca ist schon wieder weg. :-(


  Normal das ich auf den Link gehe und sehe gar nichts?


----------



## Lucy Fer (Mar 31, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Ich habe mein Boca Backup übrigens in die Clearance Bin gestellt, mir reicht einer.
> 
> Oh, ich seh jetzt erst, dass ja auch die MAC Is Beauty gelistet ist, na da bin ich mal gespannt... Und die Bao war ja auch online, nur die Lippies nicht? Und das BP kostet 35€?


  Das mit den Bao Lippies hat mich auch gewundert, warum die nicht angezeigt werden. Kann sich das jemand erklären? Wenn sie ausverkauft wären, würde das ja trotzdem noch angezeigt werden.


----------



## Lucy Fer (Mar 31, 2015)

phoenix1001 said:


> Normal das ich auf den Link gehe und sehe gar nichts?


  Hm, also, wenn ich drauf gehe, sehe ich es.


----------



## VelvetLips (Mar 31, 2015)

phoenix1001 said:


> Normal das ich auf den Link gehe und sehe gar nichts?


Eigentlich nicht.. ich komme zur Julia Petit Kollektion wenn ich drauf klicke.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Mar 31, 2015)

So, das war ja heute ein Drama. Gott sei Dank wollte ich nur Boca und habe ihn auch bekommen, aber was MAC da abgezogen hat... Die Bao Bao Wan Lippenstifte waren gar nicht erst online (der Bronzer auch nicht, soweit ich weiß) und werden auch nicht mehr kommen, da - Achtung, nicht vom Stuhl fallen! - für Deutschland nichts mehr übrig ist! Könnt ihr euch das vorstellen?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ein Riesenkonzern wie MAC schafft es nicht, seine Lieferungen so aufzuteilen, dass jedes Land sein Stück vom Kuchen abbekommt. Faszinierend, oder? Nun ja - auf Facebook ist natürlich die Hölle los, aber Konsequenzen wird das ganze Trauerspiel vermutlich nicht haben, da wir trotzdem weiter MAC kaufen werden.
  Mal abgesehen davon, dass gestern noch zu welchen gesagt wurde, dass die LE im April erscheint. Und heute Abend postet MAC dann: "Ja, die kommt ab heute!" Alles klar.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 31, 2015)

SleepingBeauty said:


> So, das war ja heute ein Drama. Gott sei Dank wollte ich nur Boca und habe ihn auch bekommen, aber was MAC da abgezogen hat... Die Bao Bao Wan Lippenstifte waren gar nicht erst online (der Bronzer auch nicht, soweit ich weiß) und werden auch nicht mehr kommen, da - Achtung, nicht vom Stuhl fallen! - für Deutschland nichts mehr übrig ist! Könnt ihr euch das vorstellen?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Das ist ja der Hammer, dass angeblich nichts für uns übrig ist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aber ich frage mich, wohin die BBW Lippies dann verkauft wurden? Nach Ö? Naja, so langsam wundert mich eigentlich gar nichts mehr.

  Wo siehst du den Beiträge dazu auf Facebook? Irgendwie bekomme ich da nie was von MAC Deutschland zu sehen.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Mar 31, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Das ist ja der Hammer, dass angeblich nichts für uns übrig ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Also, ich bin ja sowieso in einer MAC-Gruppe, wo es schon einen ordentlichen Aufstand gab, und die Pinnwandeinträge habe ich auf der "normalen" internationalen MAC-Seite gesehen. MAC scheint aber schon wieder welche gelöscht zu haben, denn eine Freundin von mir hat sie mit den unterschiedlichen Aussagen und MACs Unwahrheiten ("Ja, die Lippenstifte waren online, waren aber direkt ausverkauft!") konfrontiert und niemand kann den Post mehr finden.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 31, 2015)

MAC ist inzwischen einfach peinlich - so viel Unprofessionalität auf einmal, da krieg ich Kopfschmerzen von!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 31, 2015)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Also, ich bin ja sowieso in einer MAC-Gruppe, wo es schon einen ordentlichen Aufstand gab, und die Pinnwandeinträge habe ich auf der "normalen" internationalen MAC-Seite gesehen. MAC scheint aber schon wieder welche gelöscht zu haben, denn eine Freundin von mir hat sie mit den unterschiedlichen Aussagen und MACs Unwahrheiten ("Ja, die Lippenstifte waren online, waren aber direkt ausverkauft!") konfrontiert und niemand kann den Post mehr finden.


  Ach du sch... ande, das wird wirklich immer abenteuerlicher. Eigentlich müsste man MAC boykottieren. Eigentlich...


----------



## Buffy89 (Mar 31, 2015)

Waaaas!!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Au Mann, sowas ist echt schwer zu fassen. Nicht mal die Bestände einteilen können die jetzt? Ich halte mich bei Mac-OS-exklusiven LEs eh immer raus und bestell nur ab und an im OS (z.B. die Full Coverage Foundation, wg. PRO-Sortiment), sonst bei Douglas. Chaos habe ich heute schon erwartet, aber sowas... *kopfschüttel* Und die Löscherei von Posts auf FB hat auch nen schlechten Beigeschmack, finde ich.


----------



## Nateilan (Mar 31, 2015)

Hat irgendjemand einen bao bao wan lippie abbekommen? Jetzt stehen die online, aber alle ausverkauft.. Soll das ein schlechter Witz sein... Grrrrr ich könnt jemand bei mac da oben zusammen kloppen... Dabei habe ich eine woche die seite gestalkt..


----------



## VelvetLips (Mar 31, 2015)

Nateilan said:


> Hat irgendjemand einen bao bao wan lippie abbekommen? Jetzt stehen die online, aber alle ausverkauft.. Soll das ein schlechter Witz sein... Grrrrr ich könnt jemand bei mac da oben zusammen kloppen... Dabei habe ich eine woche die seite gestalkt..


Oh Mann. Das ist ja richtig nervig. Ich wollte keinen davon haben aber das ist ja echt ein einziges Chaos!


----------



## dorni (Apr 1, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Ach du sch... ande, das wird wirklich immer abenteuerlicher. Eigentlich müsste man MAC boykottieren. Eigentlich...


  Boykottieren werde ich MAC sicher nicht, zu viele gute Produkte im permanenten Sortiment, aber ich renne keiner LE mehr hinterher. Das letzte Mal war RHPS und dabei bleibt es. Ich werde zwar die beiden Fluidlines aus der MAC is Beauty LE nun doch bekommen, aber das war nicht mit einem Mehraufwand verbunden und ich musste keine Website stalken.

  Für alle von Euch, die etwas unbedingt wollten und leer ausgegangen sind: Es tut mir wirklich leid für Euch!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ich nutze und kaufe seit 1998 MAC, habe also einen guten Überblick und kann daher sagen, wenn ihr heute etwas nicht bekommt, seid nicht traurig. Es kommen immer wieder neue und oft bessere Produkte. Wie oft schon ist man einem Produkt nachgerannt, hat Zeit vor den Computer vertrödelt um es zu bekommen, dann wurde es kaum benutzt weil das Nächste kam.
  Und, ein ganz und gar ketzerischer Gedanke, es gibt noch mehr Marken da draußen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und damit meine nicht nicht nur die Designer / High End Abteilung.


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 1, 2015)

@dorni: danke für die Infos mit dem Zentrallager. Und ja, deine Worte zum Schluss sind schon wahr! Sowas müsste man in der ganzen Beauty-Community öfter mal zu hören bekommen, das wäre ganz erfrischend


----------



## Anneri (Apr 1, 2015)

dorni said:


> Das MAC Zentrallager für Europa ist in Belgien. Dort können wohl die einzelnen Ländervertretungen ordern, aber nicht alle bekommen, was sie bestellt haben. England wird z.B. bevorzugt behandelt. So wurde es mir mal von einer heute nicht mehr für MAC tätigen Person geschildert. Und so könnte es sein, das nach der Lieferung an Karstadt für den MAC OS Deutschland nicht mehr genug übrig ist. Allerdings wäre hier ein Verzicht vernünftiger gewesen, so wirkt der OS wie eine Resterampe.
> 
> Richtig, aber warum sollten sie sich mehr Mühe geben? Ihre Produkte bekommen sie immer noch verkauft, wie Du schon sagtest, für einen erwachsenen Kunden der das nicht mehr mitmacht, kommen drei Teenies nach. Und U25 scheint ja die neue Zielgruppe zu sein. Man nehme nur das Übermaß an sehr jungen und oft sehr schlechten Verkäuferinnen an den Countern als Beleg.
> 
> ...


  Du weißt doch, dass ich komplett bei Dir bin. 

  Und mit dem Zentrallager hast Du recht.  Auch dass England immer bevorzugt beliefert wird. Warum? Kein Mensch weiß es...

  Und ich finds echt schön, dass Du die beiden f/l noch bekommen hast. Mir war's zu blöd, ich hab Nagellack gekauft stattdessen... *surprise surprise*


----------



## dorni (Apr 1, 2015)

Anneri said:


> *Du weißt doch, dass ich komplett bei Dir bin. *
> 
> Und mit dem Zentrallager hast Du recht.  Auch dass England immer bevorzugt beliefert wird. Warum? Kein Mensch weiß es...
> 
> *Und ich finds echt schön, dass Du die beiden f/l noch bekommen hast.* Mir war's zu blöd, ich hab Nagellack gekauft stattdessen... *surprise surprise*


  Weiß ich!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 War unglücklich formuliert. Ich wollte nur noch mal zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ich glaube, dass MAC/Lauder die Meinungen unserer kleinen Gruppe vollkommen egal sind.

  Ja, ich habe ein paar Pro Sachen im US-Shop bestellt und was soll ich sagen, die f/l waren noch da.

  Nagellacke gehen doch immer, oder?


----------



## MACerette (Apr 10, 2015)

Hallo liebe Deutsche Specktrites,

  Verzeihung, mein Deutsch ist schlecht, aber ich wirde mal versuchen. Einige Monate her habe ich zum erste mal geB2Md in den Douglas counter in Aachen. Die Verkauferin hat mir gesagt das ich nur 12 Verpackungen einlieferen könnte (ich hat 36 bei mir). Sie hat mich auch gesagt das die Verpackungen von Wimpern nicht akzeptiert werden und die cremestick lipliner verpackungen auch nicht. Ist das in ganzen Deutschland so oder ist mann strenger in die Counters? Ich habe auch noch einem Nagellack der nicht leer ist aber ich gebrauch ihn niemals und eyeshadow refills (nicht gedepot). Wer kan mich sagen wo ich am besten kann B2Men in Deutschland? Ich wohne in die Niederlande in das Süden.
  Danke sehr!


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 10, 2015)

MACerette said:


> Hallo liebe Deutsche Specktrites,
> 
> Verzeihung, mein Deutsch ist schlecht, aber ich wirde mal versuchen. Einige Monate her habe ich zum erste mal geB2Md in den Douglas counter in Aachen. Die Verkauferin hat mir gesagt das ich nur 12 Verpackungen einlieferen könnte (ich hat 36 bei mir). Sie hat mich auch gesagt das die Verpackungen von Wimpern nicht akzeptiert werden und die cremestick lipliner verpackungen auch nicht. Ist das in ganzen Deutschland so oder ist mann strenger in die Counters? Ich habe auch noch einem Nagellack der nicht leer ist aber ich gebrauch ihn niemals und eyeshadow refills (nicht gedepot). Wer kan mich sagen wo ich am besten kann B2Men in Deutschland? Ich wohne in die Niederlande in das Süden.
> Danke sehr!









Ich dachte, man darf für bis zu 3 Lippenstifte Verpackungen mitbringen, aber dann sind es wohl nur 12 (=für 2). In Deutschland habe ich es auch leider noch nie gehört, dass man was anderes als Lippenstifte bekommen kann, und diese auch nur aus dem normalen Sortiment (keine LE Lippenstifte in schwarzer Verpackung wie in den USA). Ich glaube, da sind alle Counter und Stores hier gleich.
  Soweit ich weiß, kann man folgende Sachen nicht B2Men: Refills, Cremestick Liner/Technakohl Liner/Eye Brows Liner (also alle Pencils aus Plastik), Wimpernverpackungen. Produkte aus Sets kann man nur im ganzen Set wieder abgeben, sie werden dann als ein Teil gezählt. Ich hatte z.B. ein paar Technakohl Liner und die Counter Managerin sagte mir, die gehen nicht für B2M. Ich habe die dann weggeworfen, weil ich sowieso nicht so schnell in ein anderes Land komme, wo es andere Bestimmungen gibt.
  Gibt es in den Niederlanden denn gar kein B2M? Das ist ja schade für dich, dass du nicht alle 36 Teile abgeben konntest.


----------



## MACerette (Apr 10, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Ich dachte, man darf für bis zu 3 Lippenstifte Verpackungen mitbringen, aber dann sind es wohl nur 12 (=für 2). In Deutschland habe ich es auch leider noch nie gehört, dass man was anderes als Lippenstifte bekommen kann, und diese auch nur aus dem normalen Sortiment (keine LE Lippenstifte in schwarzer Verpackung wie in den USA). Ich glaube, da sind alle Counter und Stores hier gleich.
> Soweit ich weiß, kann man folgende Sachen nicht B2Men: Refills, Cremestick Liner/Technakohl Liner/Eye Brows Liner (also alle Pencils aus Plastik), Wimpernverpackungen. Produkte aus Sets kann man nur im ganzen Set wieder abgeben, sie werden dann als ein Teil gezählt. Ich hatte z.B. ein paar Technakohl Liner und die Counter Managerin sagte mir, die gehen nicht für B2M. Ich habe die dann weggeworfen, weil ich sowieso nicht so schnell in ein anderes Land komme, wo es andere Bestimmungen gibt.
> Gibt es in den Niederlanden denn gar kein B2M? Das ist ja schade für dich, dass du nicht alle 36 Teile abgeben konntest.


  Danke Buffy89! Nein, in die Niederlände und Belgien gibt es kein B2M. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Ich bewahre meine Verpackungen und wann ich in Deutschland sein muss liefer ich die grosse Verpackungen ein. Die kleinere Verpackungen kann ich auch zum UK oder USA versenden, aber das ist selbstverständlich teuer. Vielleicht kan ich einmal mit mein Mann gehen, ich zu ersten in die Geschäfte um zu B2Men und mein Mann auch sachen B2Men. Denn sollen wir nicht zusammen die Geschäfte eingehen als ob wir nicht zusammen sind...

  Die wimper Verpackungen und plastiken lipliners würdenin die USA doch akzeptiert. Es regt mir oft auf wie MAC funkzioniert. Oft denke ich das MAC sein Personal nicht anweist. Die Regeln sind überall anderes und dann ist es auch noch so das wann man MAC Mitarbeiter A trifft den etwas anderes sagt als Mitarbeiter B.

  Warum liebe ich MAC so gründlich?


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 10, 2015)

MACerette said:


> Danke Buffy89! Nein, in die Niederlände und Belgien gibt es kein B2M.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  lol, manchmal frage ich mich auch, warum ich Mac so mag, obwohl es so viele Sachen zum Aufregen gibt. Wenn ich du wäre, dann würde ich auch einfach deinen Mann mitnehmen, du kannst ihm ja eine Liste mit Farbtönen mitgeben. Ich frage mich auch, warum hier die Bedingungen anders sind als in den USA und warum es B2M in manchen Ländern gar nicht gibt. Hoffentlich klappt alles bei dir nächstes Mal gut


----------



## MACerette (Apr 10, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> lol, manchmal frage ich mich auch, warum ich Mac so mag, obwohl es so viele Sachen zum Aufregen gibt. Wenn ich du wäre, dann würde ich auch einfach deinen Mann mitnehmen, du kannst ihm ja eine Liste mit Farbtönen mitgeben. Ich frage mich auch, warum hier die Bedingungen anders sind als in den USA und warum es B2M in manchen Ländern gar nicht gibt. *Regt mir völlig auf...  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Ja ich denke ich wirde es so machen, zusammen mit mein Mann. Dan hab ich 4 lipsticks.
  Danke


----------



## Anneri (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi Macerette!  Ich wollte zuerst anbieten dass ich für dich in unserem Store nachfrage, aber egal was sie mir antworten - an einem anderen Counter kann es direkt ganz anders sein! Ich mache es inzwischen so, dass ich hier in Deutschland alles das B2Me, was sie mir erlauben, und alles andere nehme ich mit in die USA oder UK, wenn ich da mal bin.  Buffy's Idee finde ich super - ich hab auch schon mal meinen Mann B2M machen lassen! Mac ist dummerweise echt die Nummer 1 was Miskommunikation angeht! (Und wenn du Tipps für Aachen und Umgebung brauchst, sag Bescheid! Meine Heimatstadt!)


----------



## VelvetLips (Apr 10, 2015)

Jetzt nochmal ne ganz doofe Frage zum Thema... muss man für B2M auch die Schachtel mit abgeben oder einfach nur die leere Lippenstifttube etc.?  
  Und Special Packaging ist von B2M ausgeschlossen oder?


----------



## Anneri (Apr 10, 2015)

VelvetLips said:


> Jetzt nochmal ne ganz doofe Frage zum Thema... muss man für B2M auch die Schachtel mit abgeben oder einfach nur die leere Lippenstifttube etc.?   Und Special Packaging ist von B2M ausgeschlossen oder?


 Keine blöde Frage!  Du brauchst keine Pappumverpackung. Und du kannst Special packaging zurückgeben, kriegst aber nur den üblichen perm Lippenstift dafür.


----------



## Winterwhite (Apr 10, 2015)

MACerette said:


> Hallo liebe Deutsche Specktrites,
> 
> Verzeihung, mein Deutsch ist schlecht, aber ich wirde mal versuchen. Einige Monate her habe ich zum erste mal geB2Md in den Douglas counter in Aachen. Die Verkauferin hat mir gesagt das ich nur 12 Verpackungen einlieferen könnte (ich hat 36 bei mir). Sie hat mich auch gesagt das die Verpackungen von Wimpern nicht akzeptiert werden und die cremestick lipliner verpackungen auch nicht. Ist das in ganzen Deutschland so oder ist mann strenger in die Counters? Ich habe auch noch einem Nagellack der nicht leer ist aber ich gebrauch ihn niemals und eyeshadow refills (nicht gedepot). Wer kan mich sagen wo ich am besten kann B2Men in Deutschland? Ich wohne in die Niederlande in das Süden.
> Danke sehr!


 
  Eigentlich sind es schon 3 Sachen (also 18 leere Verpackungen). Komisch, daß sie Dir das gesagt haben. In Köln im Pro-Store (auf der Ehrenstraße) kann man jedenfalls 18 Dinge eintauschen.
  In Bonn beim MAC-Counter im Douglas hat man mich sogar aktiv darauf angesprochen, daß man B2Men kann - das ist mir sonst noch nie passiert. Da ich aber dort noch nichts eingetauscht habe, kenne ich das Limit dort leider nicht.

  Deine Idee, Deinen Mann auch wegen B2M zu schicken, finde ich gut  Dann sind es in Aachen schon mal vier Lippenstifte.


----------



## dorni (Apr 11, 2015)

Winterwhite said:


> ...
> 
> Eigentlich sind es schon 3 Sachen (also *18 leere Verpackungen*). Komisch, daß sie Dir das gesagt haben. In Köln im Pro-Store (auf der Ehrenstraße) kann man jedenfalls 18 Dinge eintauschen.
> 
> ...


  Ich wußte gar nicht, das es so ein Limit gibt. Ich habe letztes Jahr im Store in Frankfurt noch 24 Teile eingetauscht und niemand hat etwas gesagt.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 11, 2015)

dorni said:


> Ich wußte gar nicht, das es so ein Limit gibt. Ich habe letztes Jahr im Store in Frankfurt noch 24 Teile eingetauscht und niemand hat etwas gesagt.


  In den USA sind es auf jeden Fall 4. Who knows...


----------



## Winterwhite (Apr 11, 2015)

dorni said:


> Ich wußte gar nicht, das es so ein Limit gibt. Ich habe letztes Jahr im Store in Frankfurt noch 24 Teile eingetauscht und niemand hat etwas gesagt.


 
  Mehr als 3 habe ich noch nicht probiert; da ich nicht depotte, wird nicht soviel innerhalb 1-2 Jahren leer. Das 18-Teile-Limit wird sehr oft im Beautyjunkies-Forum genannt, nach Erfahrung diverser User. Daß jemand von nur 12 Teilen (2 L/S) berichtet, wie MACerette oben, ist mir auch neu. Aber die Maccinen sagen auch oft an jedem Counter etwas anderes, obwohl bei einer landesweit vertretenen Firma die Regeln eigentlich überall gleich sein müßten. Sie sind ja schon nicht identisch mit denen in den USA; aber zumindest landesweit einheitlich wäre ganz gut.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 18, 2015)

Kann mir mal kurz jmd mit den Feinheiten des Mac OS weiterhelfen? Ich hab schon seit ewigkeiten nichts mehr dort bestellt. Gestern die Huggables, und nun steht mein Bestellstatus auf 'erhalten'. Das meint aber nur, dass die Bestellung bei mac eingegangen ist, oder? Denn erhalten hab ich definitiv nix.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 18, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Kann mir mal kurz jmd mit den Feinheiten des Mac OS weiterhelfen? Ich hab schon seit ewigkeiten nichts mehr dort bestellt. Gestern die Huggables, und nun steht mein Bestellstatus auf 'erhalten'. Das meint aber nur, dass die Bestellung bei mac eingegangen ist, oder? Denn erhalten hab ich definitiv nix.


  Das hat nichts zu bedeuten. Ich glaube, es steht meistens erst auf in Bearbeitung und dann springt es auf erhalten/empfangen, und wird daraufhin versendet. Bei mir stand es gestern auch auf erhalten.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 18, 2015)

Danke dir!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 18, 2015)

Vielleicht interessiert es jemanden dass der Frankfurter douglas auf der Zeil jetzt einen großen TF Counter gibt? Heute gesehen und es war mir neu dass das geplant war.


----------



## dorni (Apr 18, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Vielleicht interessiert es jemanden dass der Frankfurter douglas auf der Zeil jetzt einen *großen TF Counter* gibt? Heute gesehen und es war mir neu dass das geplant war.


  Ich hatte es auch mitbekommen, als TF Beauty bei Douglas online ging. Also vor 14 Tagen, aber da ich den guten Tom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




überteuert und die Verpackungen als 70er Jahre Alptraum empfinde, war es mir sowas von egal. Ein Burberry Counter wäre mir lieber gewesen.
  Mich würde der MUFE Store ja mehr reizen, ich muß mal in Erfahrung bringen, ob man da wirklich nur als Profi einkaufen kann.

@Anneri: Habe meine Bestellbestätigung vom MAC OS auch bekommen, war im Spam gelandet.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 18, 2015)

dorni said:


> Ich hatte es auch mitbekommen, als TF Beauty bei Douglas online ging. Also vor 14 Tagen, aber da ich den guten Tom
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  Das mit Burberry hab ich direkt Bis geschrieben als ichs gesehen habe.

  Ich hab wenig Hoffnung für Mufe. Aber da es ja in der Academy ist, denke ich, dass der wirklich nur für Profis ist. Meh.


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 18, 2015)

TF ist mir auch ziemlich egal; ich haue zwar viel Geld für Lippenstifte raus und meine Schmerzgrenze liegt bei Chanel, aber TF kratzt ja an den 50 Euro und das finde ich persönlich dann doch zu heftig (aber jeder so, wie er mag). Außerdem mag ich seine Commercials und das ganze Image-Drumherum nicht gern; wenn es Marc Jacobs hier geben würde, dann aber holla die Waldfee und MJ würde ruck zuck meine Kohle sehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oder mehr UD-Counter, damit man auch jenseits der Großstädte mal selbst swatchen kann.
  Wie sieht's denn mit euren Mac-Bestellungen aus? Nachden Naynays Bestellung so fix ging, gucke ich die ganze Zeit auf meinen Bestellstatus, aber nichts tut sich...Geduld ist nicht so meine Spezialität


----------



## Anneri (Apr 18, 2015)

Geht mir ganz genau so, Buffy! Da tut sich nichts... Aber ich hoffe auf Montag! Was hast du bestellt? Auch die Blushes wie Nay?


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 19, 2015)

Ich habe nur Hipness bestellt. Ja, dann hoffentlich am Montag!


----------



## dorni (Apr 19, 2015)

Bei mir hat sich da auch noch nichts getan, am Wochenende aber auch völlig verständlich. Mich würde ja interessieren, ob die Ware überhaupt schon vorrätig ist.

  Es ist doch immer wieder schön zu hören, wie unterschiedlich manche Marken uns ansprechen. Ich finde Marc Jacobs völlig reizlos, bin aber auch mehr der Lidschattensammler. Und da kann MJ für mich nicht punkten. Im Douglas auf der Zeil gibt es einen großen UD-Counter, ich muß aber gestehen, das ich mich dort auch umschaue.
  Dafür würde ich mich über die Rückkehr von NARS und Make Up For Ever freuen. NARS vielleicht mit anderer Strategie und MUFE nicht, wie bisher, nur im Pro-Bereich. Ich kann mich noch an den MUFE-Counter im Douglas auf der Zeil erinneren, der war dann aber plötzlich verschwunden.


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 19, 2015)

Ach NARS.....das finde ich wirklich unfassbar schade, dass die es hier nicht noch mal versuchen. Durch die ganzen Blogger wäre die gratis-Promo doch quasi jetzt schon passiert. Ende August fahre ich nach Frankreich und ich kann zwar nicht kofferweise NARS einkaufen (meine Begleitung würde mich für bekloppt erklären, tihi), aber 1,2 Audacious Lipsticks oder ein Blush werde ich mir wenigstens holen. Darauf freu ich mich schon wie Bolle!


----------



## dorni (Apr 19, 2015)

Falls Du Lidschatten magst, bei den Duos sind ein paar echte Perlen dabei. Ich habe auch einen Audacious, Vivien, der ist ganz angenehm zu tragen, ähnlich den Ultimates von MAC.


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 19, 2015)

dorni said:


> Falls Du Lidschatten magst, bei den Duos sind ein paar echte Perlen dabei. Ich habe auch einen Audacious, Vivien, der ist ganz angenehm zu tragen, ähnlich den Ultimates von MAC.


  Ja? Oh die Lidschatten habe ich mir noch gar nicht (im Internet) angesehen. Dann werde ich auch da mal die Augen offen halten.
  Man kann ja auch im Onlineshop bestellen, fällt mir ein, aber das kommt mir mit den Versandkosten nicht sooo toll vor, weil ich für keine große Summe bestellen möchte und dann sind die 10 Euro (glaube ich) mir zu hoch. Dann muss ich wohl noch ein bisschen Geduld haben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Jedenfalls danke für den Tip, wenn ich dann zu Sephora komme, gucke ich auch mal fernab von Orgasm und Audacious


----------



## dorni (Apr 19, 2015)

Ab 50€ fallen die Versandkosten in Onlineshop weg und die hat man bei Nars schnell zusammen.

  Auf jeden Fall Sin und Deep Throat bei den Blushes anschauen, finde ich beide schöner als Orgasm. Wobei ich die Namen albern finde, pseudo-verrucht.


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 19, 2015)

Ab 50 Euro schon? Dank dir, ich hatte das höher in Erinnerung. Bei Versandkosten bin ich immer geizig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Sin und Deep Throat, ist notiert! Jaaaa, die Namen. Das soll wohl werbewirksam sein, aber ich fühle mich jetzt nicht grade verführerischer, wenn ich so pseudoobszöne Produkte verwende...obwohl ich schon gern Makeup mit harmlosen Namen wie Cute Fluffy Cotton Candy Kitten Paw oder so kaufen würde


----------



## Anneri (Apr 20, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Ab 50 Euro schon? Dank dir, ich hatte das höher in Erinnerung. Bei Versandkosten bin ich immer geizig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Bin dabei!!! Ein blush mit dem Namen würde ich SOFORT kaufen. 

  Kann übrigens von NARS sehr den Light Reflecting Setting Powder empfehlen.


  Ich bin ein bissl pissig dass MAC meine Huggables noch nichtmal versendet hat. Muss man die erst suchen oder was?! *grummel*
  Hab am Sa mal an unserem kleinen Counter nach dem release Datum in store gefragt, aber die Mädels wussten noch nicht mal, was Huggables sind. *ohneworte*


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 20, 2015)

Mein Blush wurde heute Morgen verschickt.  Oh je, was sind denn das für Maccinen? Ich glaube, ich muss umschulen  wir haben mehr Ahnung als die. Ich werde morgen mal zum Counter gehen, glaube ich.


----------



## dorni (Apr 20, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Bin dabei!!! Ein blush mit dem Namen würde ich SOFORT kaufen.
> 
> Kann übrigens von NARS sehr den Light Reflecting Setting Powder empfehlen.
> 
> ...


  Bei mir steht zwar versendet, heißt in dem Fall aber nur, das ein elektronischer Paketschein erstellt wurde. Wann das Paket rausgeht? Wer weiß!

  Kleiner Counter? Douglas? Kamen die Huggables nicht erst im Januar '14 heraus? Scheint ein Fall von LE-Demenz zu sein...


----------



## Anneri (Apr 20, 2015)

dorni said:


> Bei mir steht zwar versendet, heißt in dem Fall aber nur, das ein elektronischer Paketschein erstellt wurde. Wann das Paket rausgeht? Wer weiß!
> 
> Kleiner Counter? Douglas? Kamen die Huggables nicht erst im Januar '14 heraus? Scheint ein Fall von LE-Demenz zu sein...


  Im Karstadt. 

  Im Douglas war so viel Trubel dass ich keinen Bock hatte... vermutlich hätte ich im store fragen sollen, aber es war SA-Nachmittag und nochmal die Zeil hoch? Da hab ich kapituliert...


----------



## dorni (Apr 20, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Im Karstadt.
> 
> Im Douglas war so viel Trubel dass ich keinen Bock hatte... vermutlich hätte ich im store fragen sollen, aber es war SA-Nachmittag und nochmal die Zeil hoch? Da hab ich kapituliert...


  Na ja, sieht ja so aus als bekämen wir unsere schon morgen. Damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet, ich dachte wirklich, es läuft wie mit den Fluidlines bei MAC is Beauty. Sie kommen, irgendwann.


----------



## SLovesBeauty (Apr 21, 2015)

Hallo ihr  Kann mir mal jemand auf die Sprünge helfen? Wann kamen oder sollen denn die neuen Huggables rauskommen. Davon habe ich ja noch gar nichts gehört?


----------



## Anneri (Apr 21, 2015)

Du kannst sie jetzt schon im Online-Shop bestellen. Für Counter/Store haben wir noch keine Aussage.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 21, 2015)

Irgendwer meinte, die würden am 28.05. zu Douglas an die Counter kommen. Eine Dame aus der FB-Gruppe hat in Köln am HBF am Counter angerufen.

  Mein I'm In hat immerhin schon mal eine Tracking-Nummer.


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 21, 2015)

Ich habe heute nachgefragt und die Maccine wusste nichts genaues, aber sie ist auch neu, glaube ich, und kennt meinen Releasespleen noch nicht  . nicht mehr im April meinte sie.


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 21, 2015)

dorni said:


> Na ja, sieht ja so aus als bekämen wir unsere schon morgen. Damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet, ich dachte wirklich, es läuft wie mit den Fluidlines bei MAC is Beauty. Sie kommen, irgendwann.


 ich steh ein bisschen aufm Schlauch, was bekommt ihr heut? Huggables oder die Päckchen? *hibbel*


----------



## Anneri (Apr 21, 2015)

Die Päckchen mit den Huggables. ;-)


----------



## SLovesBeauty (Apr 21, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Die Päckchen mit den Huggables. ;-)


 Sind da denn neue Farben bei?


----------



## Anneri (Apr 21, 2015)

Ja Liebes, da sind nur die neuen Farben. Schau einfach mal auf die Seite.


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 21, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Die Päckchen mit den Huggables. ;-)


 ahhh, jetzt hab ichs auch kapiert  ich fand das schon seltsam, dass dein counter heute die Huggables bekommt und hier weiß niemand nichts.


----------



## dorni (Apr 21, 2015)

Yay!! Meine Huggies sind auch da. I'm Game ist etwas pinker als erwartet, die anderen sind prima.  @Anneri: wie findest Du Deine?


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yippie!!! Ich bin schon ganz neugierig auf eure Meinung zu den Huggables! Mein Blush hat wohl ne Ehrenrunde im Paketzentrum gedreht...ich tippe auf Donnerstag.


----------



## Periodinan (Apr 21, 2015)

Ich bin evtl etwas spät dran aber: Kamen dann noch BBW Lippies in den OS bei euch in D?


----------



## dorni (Apr 21, 2015)

Periodinan said:


> Ich bin evtl etwas spät dran aber: Kamen dann noch BBW Lippies in den OS bei euch in D?


  Nicht wirklich, als sie endlich auftauchten, waren sie als ausverkauft markiert. Das deutsche Kontingent war schon mit dem Release bei Karstadt weg.


----------



## Periodinan (Apr 21, 2015)

dorni said:


> Nicht wirklich, als sie endlich auftauchten, waren sie als ausverkauft markiert. Das deutsche Kontingent war schon mit dem Release bei Karstadt weg.


  Sehr seltsam... bei uns (in Ö) waren sie nach langem Warten irgendwann nur auf der mobilen Version mittels Suchfunktion (und das anscheinend auch nur auf Andoid-Handys) aufzufinden.
Da waren aber BK und LJ auch von Anfang an ausverkauft. Zu haben waren nur Forbidden Sunrise und Romantic Breakdown.

  Diese Kollektion war wirklich, wirklich mühsam.


----------



## amira (Apr 21, 2015)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

  hier ist die Verrückte aus der fb-Gruppe, die wegen der Huggies in Köln angerufen hat.  Meinen Fashion Force habe ich heute bekommen, und an die anderen Farben habe ich mich mangels Swatches nicht rangetraut. Selbst mit meiner Interpretation der Fashion Force-Swatches lag ich ein wenig falsch. Naja, ich hatte wohl noch nie einen Lippie von dem ich behaupten könnte, er sähe an mir 100%ig aus wie auf Bildern im Internet.
  Aber ich bin wirklich gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen: welche Huggables habt Ihr bestellt, und werdet Ihr sie demnächst vielleicht swatchen und zeigen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ich google schon jeden Tag, ob vielleicht mal eine Bloggerin Swatches postet - aber das Leben ist schwer, wenn der MAC-Onlineshop nur im eigenen Land leaked.  Und bei fb bleibt der Hype um die Huggies bisher ja ziemlich flach.

Liebe Grüße
  Monika

  P.S.: Kaum bin ich mal fast 10 Jahre hier angemeldet, schreibe ich auch schon das erste Posting. Das ist mir auch noch nie passiert. 

  P.P.S: Heute hatte ich noch nicht gesucht, wurde aber gerade eben endlich fündig. Eines steht fest: ich brauche "I´m in" nicht - ich MUSS ihn haben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  http://pinsta.me/tag/MACHuggable
  http://www.instagramal.com/photo/twindly/967941718351365691_1184096872


----------



## Anneri (Apr 22, 2015)

Hallo Monika! Erster Post seit 10 Jahren?! Uiuiui! Aber schön, dass Du jetzt schon mal hier bei uns im thread bist!

  Es gibt einen eigenen Huggables thread im Forum für alle neuen Kollektionen namens The Scoop: http://www.specktra.net/t/189220/introducing-the-scoop#post_2730246 Um die Posts dort lesen zu können, brauchst Du allerdings noch ein paar posts mehr... ;-)

  Dorni und ich haben dort schonmal unsere swatches gepostet, aber ein paar hast Du ja auch auf Instagram gefunden (unter anderem meine). (D ist meines Wissens nach das erste Land, in dem sie rausgekommen sind, und offensichtlich war die resonanz noch nicht so groß. Als nächstes kommt die LE wohl in Asien raus, dann Mitte Mai in den USA.)

  Was mich nun interessiert: Ist Fashion Force ein repromote? Denn bei der letzten Huggables LE war er ja auch schon dabei. Schau mal, ist das Deiner? Oder sieht der neue anders aus? Die Farbbeschreibungen sind schonmal unterschiedlich, aber das sagt ja nichts. http://www.temptalia.com/product/mac-cosmetics-huggable-lipcolour/fashion-force


  Und schau mal, hier hat Jadeblüte über ihre drei geschrieben: http://www.jadebluete.com/2015/04/gekauft-swatches-die-neuen-mac-huggable.html

  Mein Dramatical hat übrigens einen stain auf meinem Arm hinterlassen, der heute immer noch da ist.


----------



## amira (Apr 22, 2015)

Ach, wegen DIR überlege ich also, mir Flaming Lips zu bestellen, obwohl er mir mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit zu dunkel ist - nur in der Hoffnung, er könnte auf meinen Lippen sheer genug sein könnte um wie Erdbeermarmelade auszusehen?   Für mein Bankkonto ist das wirklich nicht so gut, genau wie meine allgemein wieder aufflammende Liebe zu MAC. Hatte mich eben vor langen Jahren mal hier angemeldet und war immer nur stiller lurker, dann durfte sich mein Geldbeutel einige Jahre von allzu heftigen Beauty-Eskapaden erholen und nun bin ich wieder schwer angefixt.

  Letztes Jahr habe ich Fashion Force verpasst, mich aber mit Out for Passion und Fresh and Frisky sehr in die Huggies verliebt und immer darauf gehofft, sie würden eines Tages wieder kommen. Über die unterschiedliche Farbbeschreibung  hatte ich mir auch schon meine Gedanken gemacht, tippe aber darauf, dass Fashion Force ein Repromote ist. Habe ihn einmal bei Tageslicht und einmal bei künstlichem Licht (oben) fotografiert, und wenn man sich den Durchschnitt denkt, sollte der altbekannte Fashion Force dabei rauskommen. 








Na sehen wir mal, ob ich die nötigen 10 Beiträge für The Scoop zusammen bekomme, bevor ich noch einmal wild drauf los bestelle. 

Hach, ich wünschte es würde mal ein heller Lippie ordentlich stainen, aber das liegt wohl einfach nicht in seiner Natur.

Liebe Grüße
Monika


----------



## Anneri (Apr 22, 2015)

Danke für Deine swatches!

  Ooooooh, ich bin versucht. Seeeeeeeeehr.


  Und sorry wegen Flaming Lips. (Sorrynotsorry?) Es ist ein sehr sanftes rot - Erbeermarmelade triffts ganz gut! Am Anfang war ich etwas verärgert wegen der sheerness, aber ich habe ihn gestern den ganzen Tag getragen und er hat mir dann doch ziemlich gut gefallen!


----------



## amira (Apr 22, 2015)

Das hört sich ja wirklich immer verführerischer an mit dem Flaming Lips!  Bei mir war es mit dem Fashion Force übrigens anders herum: da war ich überrascht von der Deckkraft. Interessant, wie die Vorlieben variieren. Kein Wunder, dass Dir dann Dramatical mehr zusagte.

  Ich werde es wohl höchstens noch ein, zwei Tage schaffen abzuwarten, Swatches zu sichten, und dann FL und I'm In bestellen. Irgendwie "brauche" ich im zweiten Anlauf einen Huggie, der mich richtig glücklich macht. Ich habe mich nämlich vorhin schweren Herzens entschlossen, Fashion Force abzugeben. Er steht mir einfach zu wenig, als dass ich ihn in Zukunft oft benutzen würde. Und das, obwohl ich zuletzt eigentlich auf der Suche nach so einem Korall-Ton war. Echt schade. Wenn ihn jemand mag, schicke ich gern Bilder per PN.
  So, dann läute ich mal meine heutige Huggieswatches-Google-Runde ein.


----------



## amira (Apr 22, 2015)

Vielleicht habt Ihr es schon bemerkt: es hat sich ausgehugged.  Wenn man auf eine Huggable Seite möchte, egal ob von diesem oder letzten Jahr, wird man schnurstraks auf die Startseite geleitet. Das Leak ist gestopft. *seufz* Meine beiden oben schon angepeilten Huggies, die ich noch im Warenkorb hatte, habe ich jetzt ganz schnell noch bestellt. Der Status lautet "in Bearbeitung", aber eine Bestellbestätigung per Mail ist nicht reingeflattert. Das ist kein gutes Zeichen, nicht wahr?

  Edit: Bestellbestätigung noch eingetroffen. Puh!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 22, 2015)

Ach wie schade. Welche hast du denn noch bestellen können? Ich hoffe du hast noch hilfreiche swatches gefunden?  Ich hab heute auf IG nochmal lipswatches gepostet.


----------



## amira (Apr 22, 2015)

Flaming Lips und I'm In kommen zu mir.  Nachdem sie mir ja schon als Swatches so gut gefallen haben, hatte ich sie einfach mal in den Warenkorb gelegt, mehr so als Merkliste - und nun war mir das nochmal dienlich. 

  Jaaa, Deine wunderschönen Swatches habe ich heute schon bewundert. Das hat mich nochmal bestärkt in der Auswahl.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 22, 2015)

amira said:


> Flaming Lips und I'm In kommen zu mir.  Nachdem sie mir ja schon als Swatches so gut gefallen haben, hatte ich sie einfach mal in den Warenkorb gelegt, mehr so als Merkliste - und nun war mir das nochmal dienlich.   Jaaa, Deine wunderschönen Swatches habe ich heute schon bewundert. Das hat mich nochmal bestärkt in der Auswahl.


  Super, das freut mich!  Du hast mich lustigerweise mit FF angefixt - den werd ich mir dann mal anschauen, wenn die Le zu douglas kommt.   Hast du bei deiner swatchsuche denn noch ein paar Blogs gefunden?


----------



## amira (Apr 22, 2015)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob FF was für Dich ist.  Eigentlich sollte man sie ja am besten alle haben  schon allein des sagenhaften Tragegefühls wegen.

  Leider habe ich keine weiteren Bilder mehr gefunden außer Deines (und ein Swatch am Arm in der FB-Gruppe), obwohl ich sonst eigentlich ganz fit mit Suchmaschinen bin. Im Zweifelsfall muss die Geduld eben bis zum Release-Date reichen, auch wenns mir echt schwer fällt.


----------



## amira (Apr 23, 2015)

Heute swatched für uns eine koreanische Schauspielerin. 

  http://kpopherald.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=201504231146092103613_2


----------



## amira (Apr 23, 2015)

Es scheint endlich anzulaufen mit den Swatches für meine geliebten Huggies.  Und ich habe die Hoffnung: vielleicht ist "Bare Hug" genau die Nuance anders als "Fashion Force", die bei mir den Unterschied zwischen passend und unpassend zum Teint ausmacht. Dann freue ich mich mal so richtig auf Ende Mai - und auf morgen sowieso, wenn mein Päckchen kommt.

http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-mac-huggable-lipcolour-photos-swatches-2015


----------



## Anneri (Apr 23, 2015)

Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass ihre swatches wie immer zu gesättigt und überbelichtet sind.   Ich freu mich über dupes, wenn sie dann kommen.  Und über deine swatches morgen freu ich mich auch!


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 23, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Und über deine swatches morgen freu ich mich auch!


  Ja, das ist wirklich immer schade. Vielleicht spielt ja auch noch mein Monitor mit rein, aber bei T sieht alles immer viel gedämpfter und heller aus, als es dann wirklich ist. Nach ihren Swatches möchte ich mehr als 5 Huggies haben, ich wusste gar nicht, wie viele MLBB-Töne und hübsche helle Rosatöne es da gibt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Angucken am Counter wird das wohl schnell wieder korrigieren. Ich bin blass und auf meinen Lippen sieht wirklich alles kräftiger als woanders aus, also sehen Sachen, die an T schön zart aussehen, bei mir viel extremer aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das hat mir schon so manchen online-Fehlkauf eingebracht, aber inzwischen hab ich den Dreh wohl raus.


----------



## amira (Apr 23, 2015)

Bis zu meinen Swatches wird es leider noch etwas dauern... die nächsten Tage komme ich möglicherweise nicht dazu. :/

Das stimmt natürlich, die Swatches auf Temptalia kann man natürlich immer nur sehr bedingt auf sich selber übertragen. Ich konzentriere mich dabei immer eher auf die Unterschiede zu anderen von ihr geswatchten Farben die ich kenne. Aber ich bin trotzdem schon oft genug reingefallen. Im Moment bekomme ich ja sogar ein bisschen Angst vor Flaming Lips, wenn ich ihre Swatches so anschaue.

  Mir geht es übrigens haargenau so wie Dir, Buffy. Nur habe ich den Dreh noch nicht raus und verschätze mich immer noch. Naja, manchmal möchte ich mich wohl auch verschätzen und weiß im Grunde, dass der Ton nichts für mich ist. Aber ich bin eben auch sehr hell, mit eher nicht so stark pigmentierten Lippen, und ärgere mich oft dass an mir nichts so aussieht wie an anderen. Und ich habe schon oft am Counter auf der Hand getestet und mich nach dem Kauf geärgert, die Farbe auf meinen Lippen ganz anders rauskommt, viel extremer eben. Abgesehen von dem Huggable-Fehlkauf bin ich zuletzt mit Ravishing auf die Nase gefallen. Bei allen anderen hübsch, bei mir Richtung Neon-Orange.
  Ich wünschte, ich hätte mal eine zuverlässige Strategie für den erfolgreichen Lippiekauf.


----------



## dorni (Apr 24, 2015)

Ich hoffe, das Ihr alle Spaß an Euren Huggables habt. Ich bin leider nicht begeistert, weder Flaming Lips noch I'm Game sehen bei mir wirklich gut aus. I'm Game hat für meinen Geschmack zu viel von einem Pastellton, ich hasse Weißanteil in Lippenstiften. Deswegen habe ich schon meine Sheen Supremes entsorgt. Und Flaming Lips sieht bei mir fast so aus wie VG Cyndi und der steht mir schon nicht. Und das Allerschlimmste: Sie laufen bei mir aus!!!!! Trotz Lipliner!

  Für mich sind die Huggables also ein Reinfall. Lektion gelernt.


----------



## amira (Apr 24, 2015)

Das ist schade, dass Du bei den Huggies nicht fündig geworden bist, Dorni. Hattest Du noch gar keinen, oder hast Du einfach nur in der diesjährigen Collection keinen gefunden? Weißanteil in Lippenstiften finde ich übrigens auch ganz furchtbar. Kann man das irgendwo an der INCI-Angabe erkennen? Mir wäre das nämlich auch ein Anliegen, solche Fehlkäufe mal von vornherein abzuhaken.

  Ich bin doch noch dazu gekommen, zu fotografieren, weil wir erst später voren - kann aber gleich vorweg schicken, dass ich auch wieder nicht recht glücklich bin. *seufz* Bei I´m In kommt der genau gegenteilige Effekt zum tragen, der mich bisweilen neben dem  "alles doppelt so knallig"-Effekt nervt. I´m In sieht man bei mir leider kaum. Vielleicht muss ich mal kräftig schichten, aber ganz Sinn der Sache ist es ja auch nicht. Und Flaming Lips ist an sich sehr schön, haut aber eben wieder mal viel zu sehr rein. Eine Mischung aus den beiden wäre perfekt. Ich habs auch ausprobiert, allerdings muss ich für meinen gesuchten Erdbeermarmelade-auf-den-Lippen-Effekt noch ein wenig an der Dosierung von Flaming Lips arbeiten. 

  Naja, hier kommen mal die Bildchen, auch wenn man Handy immer dermaßen mit dem Weißabgleich Probleme hat, so dass man sie wohl nicht wirklich als Referenz sehen kann. Das Foto von I'm In kommt auf meinem Bildschirm noch am realistischsten raus. Bei den anderen kommt der Lippie in der Leuchtkraft wahrscheinlich ganz gut hin, aber meine Haut ist niemals nicht so dunkel.

  I'm In





  Flaming Lips








  I'm In + Flaming Lips


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 24, 2015)

Schön sehen eure Huggies aus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bin auch neugierig auf die Textur, allerdings sehen sie mir doch zu glänzend aus.

  Frage am Rande, weil ich ja in der Pampa wohne und eher B2M ungeübt bin: Back2MAC kann man doch auch am Douglas Counter machen, oder geht das nur im Store?


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 24, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Schön sehen eure Huggies aus.   Bin auch neugierig auf die Textur, allerdings sehen sie mir doch zu glänzend aus.  Frage am Rande, weil ich ja in der Pampa wohne und eher B2M ungeübt bin: Back2MAC kann man doch auch am Douglas Counter machen, oder geht das nur im Store?


 Douglas Counter geht!


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 24, 2015)

Das ist schade, dass ihr nicht ganz mit euren Käufen zufrieden seid! Aber es holt mich auch ganz gut runter von all dem "Habenwollen", bei all den neuen Releases verlier ich gerade ein bisschen meinen Kopf, weil alles ja soooo neu und schön ist. Das mit dem Ausbluten und dem Weißanteil zeigt mir dann doch,  dass ich nicht hinter jedem neuen Produkt die eierlegende Wollmilchsau sehen sollte.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 24, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Douglas Counter geht!


  Danke!


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 27, 2015)

Wenn man der Facebookseite von Douglas glauben will, dann wird es die Huggables dort gar nicht geben. Sorry für das krisselige Foto von meinem Laptop, wollte nicht ewig auf dem Handy suchen, bloß für den einen Screenshot.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 27, 2015)

Hmmmmmmm.

  Meine Maccine meinte ja am WE sogar, dass es ein online exclusive sein könnte (MAC OS). Aber sie war noch nicht beim update und konnte nichts genaueres sagen. Aber der 2.5. für W&D steht wohl fest.


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 27, 2015)

Ach, dann lass ich die Huggables wohl aus. Ich habe in letzter Zeit so viel aussortiert und daran gearbeitet, dass mein Bestand nur "perfekte" Produkte hat, und da hab ich irgendwie keine Lust, blind zu bestellen. Aber ist ja nicht so, dass ich dann mit nackigen Lippen rumlaufen müsste 
  Von W&D möchte ich eigentlich nur noch den aschig-blonden Fluidline für die Brauen, der wird wohl nicht innerhalb des ersten Tages von meinem Counter verschwinden. Hipness konnte ich mir ja neulich schon bestellen und der Rest ist zwar sehr hübsch, aber tut nicht unbedingt Not. Irgendwie wie immer bei mir und den Sommerkollektionen


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 27, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Ach, dann lass ich die Huggables wohl aus.* Ich habe in letzter Zeit so viel aussortiert und daran gearbeitet, dass mein Bestand nur "perfekte" Produkte hat,* und da hab ich irgendwie keine Lust, blind zu bestellen. Aber ist ja nicht so, dass ich dann mit nackigen Lippen rumlaufen müsste
> Von W&D möchte ich eigentlich nur noch den aschig-blonden Fluidline für die Brauen, der wird wohl nicht innerhalb des ersten Tages von meinem Counter verschwinden. Hipness konnte ich mir ja neulich schon bestellen und der Rest ist zwar sehr hübsch, aber tut nicht unbedingt Not. Irgendwie wie immer bei mir und den Sommerkollektionen


  Genau das mache ich auch. Bzw. kaufe ich immer noch hier und da was, was eigentlich nicht sein müsste... Aber mit der Zeit wird es immer einfacher zu widerstehen.
  Hab mir jetzt auch den W&D Bronzer ausgeredet.


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 27, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Genau das mache ich auch. *Bzw. kaufe ich immer noch hier und da was, was eigentlich nicht sein müsste*... Aber mit der Zeit wird es immer einfacher zu widerstehen.
> Hab mir jetzt auch den W&D Bronzer ausgeredet.


  Hipness wäre genau so ein Fall bei mir. Ich freu mich drüber (muhaha...der Fehler im Onlineshop, und ich habe ihn JETZT SCHON! lol) und es ist ganz nett, den zu besitzen. Er steht mir auch sehr gut - aber bei über 25 Blushes ist es aus der Perspektive, die ich so habe (Lowbuy etc.) natürlich Quatsch, dass ich mir den gekauft hab. Die Bronzer fand ich im W&D Thread auch echt hübsch, aber ich habe mich nie wirklich zu Contouring durchringen können, und weil ich auch so hell bin wie du, hätte ich ein bisschen Angst, dass meine Skills auch für diesen "von der Sonne geküsst"-Look, für den Bronzer gut sein soll, auch nicht reichen und es von der Farbauswahl oder vom Auftrag her irgendwie eine Herausforderung wird, ich nicht den optimalen Pinsel habe, usw....uuuund schon liegt der Bronzer in der hintersten Ecke rum. Inzwischen kenne ich meine Makeup-Angewohnheiten und Vorlieben zum Glück gut und kann mir einfacher was ausreden. CDN wollte ich auch erst im Special Packaging haben, aber ich habe noch mal gegoogled und so richtig gut gefällt der mir eigentlich nur an Leuten mit etwas dunklerem Teint.
  Naja, jedenfalls dann keine Huggies für mich, ist auch ok.


----------



## dorni (Apr 27, 2015)

amira said:


> Das ist schade, dass Du bei den Huggies nicht fündig geworden bist, Dorni. Hattest Du noch gar keinen, oder hast Du einfach nur in der diesjährigen Collection keinen gefunden? Weißanteil in Lippenstiften finde ich übrigens auch ganz furchtbar. Kann man das irgendwo an der INCI-Angabe erkennen? Mir wäre das nämlich auch ein Anliegen, solche Fehlkäufe mal von vornherein abzuhaken.
> 
> Ich hatte noch gar keinen. Fand sie letztes Jahr schön, als ich sie im Store gesehen habe, aber ich hatte gerade erst bei Punk Couture zugeschlagen und sie deshalb liegen lassen.
> Kann man an den INCI nicht erkennen, da immer alle Pigmente für alle Farben aufgelistet sind.
> ...


  Der Fairness halber muss ich aber sagen, das bei mir sehr viel blutet. Intensives Lipgloss oder Gloss über Lippenstift kann ich absolut nicht tragen. Da hilft auch kein Liner oder Primer.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 27, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Hipness wäre genau so ein Fall bei mir. Ich freu mich drüber (muhaha...der Fehler im Onlineshop, und ich habe ihn JETZT SCHON! lol) und es ist ganz nett, den zu besitzen. Er steht mir auch sehr gut - *aber bei über 25 Blushes ist es aus der Perspektive, die ich so habe (Lowbuy etc.) natürlich Quatsch, dass ich mir den gekauft hab. *Die Bronzer fand ich im W&D Thread auch echt hübsch, aber ich habe mich nie wirklich zu Contouring durchringen können, und weil ich auch so hell bin wie du, hätte ich ein bisschen Angst, dass meine Skills auch für diesen "von der Sonne geküsst"-Look, für den Bronzer gut sein soll, auch nicht reichen und es von der Farbauswahl oder vom Auftrag her irgendwie eine Herausforderung wird, ich nicht den optimalen Pinsel habe, usw....uuuund schon liegt der Bronzer in der hintersten Ecke rum. Inzwischen kenne ich meine Makeup-Angewohnheiten und Vorlieben zum Glück gut und kann mir einfacher was ausreden. CDN wollte ich auch erst im Special Packaging haben, aber ich habe noch mal gegoogled und so richtig gut gefällt der mir eigentlich nur an Leuten mit etwas dunklerem Teint.
> Naja, jedenfalls dann keine Huggies für mich, ist auch ok.


  Da machst du mir jetzt fast ein schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich ihn auch gekauft habe und definitiv mehr als 25 Blushes habe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nein, er ist schon besonders - klar ich hab ähnliches, aber Hipness ist stärker pigmentiert und eher matt.
  Zum Konturieren würde ich keinen Bronzer nehmen, ich weiß gar nicht, warum das weit verbreitet ist, ich finde die Nuancen dafür immer zu orange / warm. Ich hätte allerdings schon gerne etwas mit dem ich mir im Sommer etwas ,,Leben'' in mein blasses Gesicht zaubern könnte, aber ganz sicher bin ich mir da auch nicht, was da für mich ideal wäre.
  CDN spukt mir noch im Kopf herum... aber ich habe in letzter Zeit schon drei MAC LE Lippies gekauft, auf die ich im Grunde auch hätte verzichten können. Nicht, dass sie mir nicht gefallen, aber sie hätten nicht sein müssen, und ich habe andere Lippies die ich definitiv lieber mag. Da muss sich CDN nicht noch dazugesellen.


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 27, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Da machst du mir jetzt fast ein schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich ihn auch gekauft habe und definitiv mehr als 25 Blushes habe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Jep, irgendwie würde ich gezielt dafür doch am ehesten Harmony oder Benefit Hoola kaufen, jetzt wo du es sagst. Irgendwie möchte ich jetzt doch was zum Konturieren haben *schiet!*
  Wenn du sagst, Hipness sei was Besonderes, dann fühl ich mich besser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Crisp Whites fuchst mich leider auch, obwohl ich leider genau weiß, dass die Farbe nicht optimal für mich sein wird. Aber dein Swatch war so schön! Orangiges ist einfach nicht für mich als Sommertyp bestimmt; eigentlich hatte ich bei Hipness schon Glück, hätte auch nach "rot angelaufen" aussehen können dank meines NC-Hauttons. Ich bin z.B. auch ganz, ganz kurz davor, mich von meinen Cut A Caper und Flamingo Lippenstiften zu trennen, da die einfach zu orangig für mich sind. Damals, als ich die gekauft habe, fand ich die aber sehr schick...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also Nein Nein Nein zu Crisp Whites...wenigstens kein LE-Stress!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 27, 2015)

Wenn ich mich ganz kurz in die Contouring-Diskussion einschalten darf - dabei möchte Mann ja Schatten im Gesicht andeuten. Das schafft man nie mit Brauntönen - Schatten sind immer gräulich. Daher sollte ein echtes contouring Produkt immer einen Graustich haben. *vonderboxsteig*


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 27, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Jep, irgendwie würde ich gezielt dafür doch am ehesten Harmony oder Benefit Hoola kaufen, jetzt wo du es sagst. *Irgendwie möchte ich jetzt doch was zum Konturieren haben *schiet!**
> Wenn du sagst, Hipness sei was Besonderes, dann fühl ich mich besser
> 
> 
> ...


  Ja, so sehe ich das auch.


----------



## amira (Apr 28, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Wenn man der Facebookseite von Douglas glauben will, dann wird es die Huggables dort gar nicht geben.


  Da bin ich dann aber mal gespannt. Hab leider noch nicht am örtlichen Counter gegengechecked, aber bei Douglas in Köln hat die MACcine bei meinem Anruf ja den 28.05. als Huggable-Release im Kalender gefunden. Eine von beiden muss sich also irren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mittlerweile liebe ich übrigens alle meine Huggies.  In Kombination mit I'm In gefällt mir auch Fashion Force richtig gut, so dass ich nun nicht mehr vorhabe, ihn abzugeben.  Und jedes Mal wieder, wenn ich einen auftrage, schmelze ich dahin, genau so wie der Huggie auf meinen Lippen. *schwärm*


----------



## amira (Apr 29, 2015)

Hier am MAC-Counter heißt es auch, dass die Huggies nur E-Commerce  sind und nicht an die Counter kommen. Jetzt bin ich echt etwas enttäuscht und muss die letzte Farbe, die mich interessiert, wieder auf Verdacht bestellen.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 29, 2015)

Wie blöd ist das denn?!? Haben sie dir auch Ende Mai als Release Date genannt?


----------



## amira (Apr 29, 2015)

Sie vermutete, dass die Huggies wirklich nur auf der MAC-Website erscheinen und nannte als Zeitraum "im Mai", wobei ich sie allerdings updaten konnte, dass sie heute schon auf der Website zu haben sind. Da war sie dann auch überrascht.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 29, 2015)

Wow, gar nicht mitbekommen dass sie wieder da sind! Und Wash&Dry auch!


----------



## SLovesBeauty (Apr 29, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Ich nehme NARS Olympia, der ist super! Der Marc Jacobs Konturpuder reizt ich allerdings auch noch.     Ich habe das #instamarc in Mirage. Ein ganz tolles Contour Produkt. Es lässt sich so leicht verblenden  sieht ganz natürlich aus. Ich kann es wirklich empfehlen. Wenn man es im Ausland bestellt kann man es ja auch für einen ganz guten Preis bekommen.


----------



## SLovesBeauty (Apr 29, 2015)

Weiß jemand ob es die W&D Tasche auch an den Countern geben wird oder ist es wieder online exklusive?


----------



## Buffy89 (Apr 29, 2015)

SLovesBeauty said:


> Weiß jemand ob es die W&D Tasche auch an den Countern geben wird oder ist es wieder online exklusive?


 ich schätze mal, nur online. Aber eine colorstory für Deutschland habe ich noch nicht gesehen.   Hat überhaupt jemand so ganz verstehen können, was diesen Monat alles rauskommt, und vor allem, wo? Irgendwie habe ich wieder mal den Überblick vor lauter LEs verloren  nur W&D und die Huggies?


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 29, 2015)

SLovesBeauty said:


> Weiß jemand ob es die W&D Tasche auch an den Countern geben wird oder ist es wieder online exklusive?


  Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt.


----------



## Lucy Fer (Apr 30, 2015)

Heißen die Huggables im deutschen OS anders als z.B. auf der Seite von Temptalia?


----------



## Anneri (Apr 30, 2015)

Eigentlich nicht. Wieso?


----------



## Lucy Fer (Apr 30, 2015)

Ich hab, glaub ich, meinen Fehler gefunden, ich hatte nach Swatches gesucht und bin auf die alten Huggables reingefallen.
Die neuen 10 passen auch wieder mit den Namen.


----------



## MACerette (May 1, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Mac ist dummerweise echt die Nummer 1 was Miskommunikation angeht! (Und wenn du Tipps für Aachen und Umgebung brauchst, sag Bescheid! Meine Heimatstadt!)


Hallo Anneri,

  das ist super! Danke! Wirklich? Wohnst du in der Nähe von Aachen? Dan wohnen wir nur ein halbe Stunde aus einander 

  Ja, die kommunikation von MAC regt mir oft auf. Warum ist es unmöglich die Regeln in alle Counter gleich zu haben?


----------



## Buffy89 (May 2, 2015)

Die neuen Sachen sind bei Douglas online, zwar nicht als Colorstory, aber unter den Neuheiten und durch die suchfunktion. Falls noch jemand Bedarf hat


----------



## SLovesBeauty (May 2, 2015)

Ich war heute am Counter und habe die neue Foundation und ein paar Sachen aus der Wash & Dry Collection gekauft.  Auf die Foundation bin ich sehr gespannt.


----------



## amira (May 3, 2015)

Bei mir sind von den Huggables noch Bare Hug und Play it Soft eingezogen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Von letzterem hab ich schon ein Bild gemacht... Mittlerweile habe ich übrigens auch gelernt, Flaming Lips so sparsam aufzutragen, dass er meinem Erdbeermarmelade-auf-den-Lippen-Ideal recht nahe kommt. 
  Wie zufrieden bist Du mit Deiner zweiten Bestellung, Anneri? Und wann postest Du Fotos? Bin schon sehr gespannt, weil man sich bei Deinen Fotos immer schwer entscheiden kann, ob die Huggies oder die wie aus Marmor gemeißelten Lippen die größere Sensation sind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Play it Soft


----------



## Ninahita (May 4, 2015)

hab von den huggables i'm game bestellt...auch nur auf verdacht und anhand verschiedener swatches hin  und die purple times 9 palette. müsste beides heute oder morgen ankommen, bin schon gespannt 
  eigentlich hätte ich auch gerne i'm in oder diese anderen nude töne bestellt, aber da muss ich echt immer erst ausprobieren. manchmal, wenn die lippenstifte zu hell sind und ne bestimmte textur haben, setzt sich das so komisch in den lippen ab. und hab ziemlich pigmentierte lippen, da wirkt das immer als hätte ich irgendwie eiscreme oder sowas gegessen und nicht meinen mund abgewischt


----------



## Anneri (May 4, 2015)

amira said:


> Bei mir sind von den Huggables noch Bare Hug und Play it Soft eingezogen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Amira!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  Du machst dass ich rot werde!






  Danke Dir, Du liebe.


  Meine sind eben gekommen und ich bin dabei sie auszuprobieren, Fotos zu machen und den Blogpost zu tippen. Ich hoffe heute Nachmittag oder morgen ist alles fertig!


  Dein Foto von Play It Soft ist übrigens so toll, dass ich sofort dachte 'Was ist das?!??!!?!? Muss ich haben!!!!!' und dann feststellte, 'oh, den hab ich. Sieht an mir nicht so toll aus.' *schmoll*


----------



## amira (May 4, 2015)

Dann musst Du eigentlich "Bare Hug" haben, denn den trage ich gerade und stellte gerade fest: er sieht eigentlich so aus, wie auf dem Play It Soft-Foto, wenn man sich den Rotstich wegdenkt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich weiß auch nicht, warum bei mir kein Bild farbtreu ist. Ich sollte wohl lieber meine gute Kamera rausholen, knipse aber der Faulheit halber immer mit dem Handy. Play It Soft ist bei mir in Wirklichkeit auch viel knalliger, kam aber im Bild so soft raus...

  Was stimmt, darf nicht nur, sondern muss auch mal gesagt werden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich habe tatsächlich selten so schöne, ausdrucksstarke Lippen gesehen. Du Glückliche, da lohnen sich Lipswatches so richtig!

  Ich hätte jetzt übrgens gerne noch I'm Game, aber ich kann mir wirklich keinen sechsten Huggie kaufen. Irgendwo muss auch mal die Vernunft wieder einsetzen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *seufz*

  Übrigens finde ich es total schade, dass in der fb-Gruppe tatsächlich überhaupt nichts von einem Huggie-Hype zu spüren ist, während sich alle auf W&D konzentrieren. Wenn das so weiter geht, bekommen wir nächstes Jahr keine neuen Huggables mehr.


----------



## Lucy Fer (May 4, 2015)

amira,
  ist das eine deutsche FB Gruppe, die du erwähnst? Hast du ggf. einen Link?


----------



## amira (May 4, 2015)

Aber klar! Bitteschön  https://www.facebook.com/groups/288965504641747/
  Und ja, sie ist deutschsprachig.


----------



## Lucy Fer (May 4, 2015)

Vielen Dank.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dann trete ich mal bei.


----------



## Anneri (May 4, 2015)

amira said:


> Aber klar! Bitteschön  https://www.facebook.com/groups/288965504641747/
> Und ja, sie ist deutschsprachig.


  Bin auch mal beigetreten!


----------



## Anneri (May 5, 2015)

Die Extra Dimension e/s Erweiterung fürs permanente Sortiment kommt am 1. Juni. Heute im Store erfahren und direkt weitergegeben! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Ich hab mal die neue Foundation geswatcht und eine kurze Vorwarnung für Online-Besteller: Die dunkelt nach. Und das ziemlich schnell. Ich werd sie demnächst mal im Gesicht testen, aber heute war ich schon komplett geschminkt und hatte keinen Bock alles runter machen zu lassen.


----------



## Buffy89 (May 5, 2015)

@Anneri, wie ist die Foundation sonst so? Sie ist für trockene Haut gedacht, oder? Das mit dem Nachdunkeln klingt erst mal nicht so gut für mich, aber wenn ich "gebräunt" bin, könnte eine nachdunkelnde 15er doch ganz ok passen. Ich benutze seit Jahren die Sculpt, aber irgendwie hat sie ihren Job wohl getan für mich.


----------



## Naynadine (May 5, 2015)

Quote:


Anneri said:


> Die Extra Dimension e/s Erweiterung fürs permanente Sortiment kommt am 1. Juni. Heute im Store erfahren und direkt weitergegeben!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Weißt du zufällig auch wann die neuen Fix+ Sorten erhältlich sein werden?

  Dass mir die Foundi zu dunkel sein wird habe ich mir schon gedacht, erst recht wenn sie nachdunkelt. Da müsste es schon NW10 geben. Ich hab mir jetzt die MUFE HD in einer hellen Nuance ertauscht, da bin ich schon auf Ausprobieren gespannt. Ich denke da werde ich farblich eher fündig als bei MAC.


----------



## Anneri (May 5, 2015)

Hm, schwierig zu sagen von einmal auf der Hand testen... Aber meine MUA sagte, für ihre normale Haut mit Tendenz zum Trockensein wäre sie ideal. Ich fand sie dickflüssiger als F&B, aber nicht so dick wie die sculpt. Der erste Hauptbestandteil ist Wasser, der zweite dimethicone. Ich denke deswegen wird sie super zu verteilen sein. Aber mehr kann ich echt noch nicht sagen.


----------



## Buffy89 (May 5, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Hm, schwierig zu sagen von einmal auf der Hand testen... Aber meine MUA sagte, für ihre normale Haut mit Tendenz zum Trockensein wäre sie ideal. Ich fand sie dickflüssiger als F&B, aber nicht so dick wie die sculpt. Der erste Hauptbestandteil ist Wasser, der zweite dimethicone. Ich denke deswegen wird sie super zu verteilen sein. Aber mehr kann ich echt noch nicht sagen.


  Dank dir, ach, ich kann wieder nicht richtig lesen und habe bei "nachdunkeln" sofort gedacht, du hättest sie im Gesicht probiert.


----------



## Anneri (May 5, 2015)

Sie dunkelt auch auf der Hand nach.


----------



## Buffy89 (May 5, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Sie dunkelt auch auf der Hand nach.


Uhhhh, das klingt gar nicht gut. Im Gesicht würde es ja wahrscheinlich noch extremer sein. Danke für die Warnung an uns


----------



## amira (May 5, 2015)

Danke für den tollen Review, Anneri! Es sind auch tatsächlich nicht nur die Fotos, sondern auch der Text ein Genuss, nachdem Du schon sagst, dass Dir Schreiben an sich mehr Spaß macht. Bist Du multilingual aufgewachsen oder wie kommt so eine enorme Ausdrucksfähigkeit in einer Fremdsprache zustande?
Besonders Fashion Force sieht an Dir so genial aus, dass ich ihn gleich morgen selbst wieder an mir selbst ausprobieren mag. Und ich bin total erstaunt, dass I'm In bei jedem farbintensiver wirkt als bei mir. Hast Du von Haus aus schon stärker pigmentierte Lippen? Ich bin vom Farbtyp ja eher eine Wasserleiche, habe mir aber jetzt einen Lipliner gekauft, der sich nur minimal von meiner Lippenfarbe unterscheidet, und finde, dass I'm In gleich besser aussieht, wenn meine Lippen eine ordentliche Begrenzung haben.
  Ich hatte letztes Jahr übrigens auch Fresh & Frisky und Out For Passion. Vielleicht sind wir Beautytwins? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hört sich so an, als sollte ich mir die ED e/s wohl auch mal anschauen. Ich hab die LE damals gelassen an mir vorbeiziehen lassen, aber wenn die Qualität so toll ist? Ich bin nicht mehr allzu experimentierfreudig bei E/S, hab einige Standard-AMUs die ich immer wieder trage und eine 15er Palette, die ich leider nie benutze. Deshalb erscheinen mir Neuanschaffungen in Sachen E/S immer etwas unnötig. Aber wie ist das noch gleich mit der Vernunft und MAC?


----------



## Ninahita (May 6, 2015)

mein i'm game kam heute an  und die purple times nine palette...mag beide sehr! die purple palette teste ich am wochenende mal ausgiebig..den lippenstift hab ich sofort ausgepackt und ausprobiert  also die textur ist echt sehr angenehm. so hab ich mir die sheen surpremes immer vorgestellt! die farbe mag ich auch sehr...jetzt möchte ich natürlich auch noch die anderen haben...


----------



## Anneri (May 7, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Uhhhh, das klingt gar nicht gut. Im Gesicht würde es ja wahrscheinlich noch extremer sein. Danke für die Warnung an uns


  Ich hoffe ich kann sie mal demnächst im Gesicht testen - sie wirkte schon interessant. Und das Oxidieren muss ja nichts schlimmes sein - man muss es eben nur vorher wissen. Allerdings hat die NC15, die ich ausprobiert habe, auch zunächst kalkweiß ausgesehen und mich etwas erschreckt... 


amira said:


> Danke für den tollen Review, Anneri! Es sind auch tatsächlich nicht nur die Fotos, sondern auch der Text ein Genuss, nachdem Du schon sagst, dass Dir Schreiben an sich mehr Spaß macht. Bist Du multilingual aufgewachsen oder wie kommt so eine enorme Ausdrucksfähigkeit in einer Fremdsprache zustande?  Besonders Fashion Force sieht an Dir so genial aus, dass ich ihn gleich morgen selbst wieder an mir selbst ausprobieren mag. Und ich bin total erstaunt, dass I'm In bei jedem farbintensiver wirkt als bei mir. Hast Du von Haus aus schon stärker pigmentierte Lippen? Ich bin vom Farbtyp ja eher eine Wasserleiche, habe mir aber jetzt einen Lipliner gekauft, der sich nur minimal von meiner Lippenfarbe unterscheidet, und finde, dass I'm In gleich besser aussieht, wenn meine Lippen eine ordentliche Begrenzung haben. Ich hatte letztes Jahr übrigens auch Fresh & Frisky und Out For Passion. Vielleicht sind wir Beautytwins?    Hört sich so an, als sollte ich mir die ED e/s wohl auch mal anschauen. Ich hab die LE damals gelassen an mir vorbeiziehen lassen, aber wenn die Qualität so toll ist? Ich bin nicht mehr allzu experimentierfreudig bei E/S, hab einige Standard-AMUs die ich immer wieder trage und eine 15er Palette, die ich leider nie benutze. Deshalb erscheinen mir Neuanschaffungen in Sachen E/S immer etwas unnötig. Aber wie ist das noch gleich mit der Vernunft und MAC?


  amira, wenn Du weiterhin so nette Dinge sagst, muss ich Dich bald heiraten, und das fände mein Mann nicht gut! :haha:  Ich habe in England studiert, und auch jobtechnisch immer viel auf Englisch machen müssen, daher ist die Sprache nicht so das Problem. Auch wenn ich das Muttersprachler-Level noch lange nicht erreicht habe! Merke ich jeden Urlaub in den USA wieder...  Ich hab schon recht pigmentierte Lippen. Sollte ich vielleicht demnächst mal ein Bild 'in natura' als Vergleichsmöglichkeit einfügen! Oh, letztes Jahr waren's bei mir nicht nur die beiden...   Die ED e/s kann ich Dir nur ans Herz legen. Von der Textur her kein Vergleich mit 'normalen' e/s!  Beautytwins -


Ninahita said:


> mein i'm game kam heute an  und die purple times nine palette...mag beide sehr! die purple palette teste ich am wochenende mal ausgiebig..den lippenstift hab ich sofort ausgepackt und ausprobiert  also die textur ist echt sehr angenehm. so hab ich mir die sheen surpremes immer vorgestellt! die farbe mag ich auch sehr...jetzt möchte ich natürlich auch noch die anderen haben...


  Gell? Die Sheen Supremes sind so enttäuschend, finde ich. So schmierig irgendwie. Berichte mal von der Palette, ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Anneri (May 7, 2015)

Kann mir mal jemand weiterhelfen der sich mit Müller auskennt?

  Ich hab gestern gesehen, dass sie nun so eine Art 'price match' machen: https://www.mueller.de/startseite.html
  "10% Gutscheine von Douglas, dm und Rossmann können Sie nun auch in unserer Filiale einlösen".

  Wie soll das bitte gehen? Und von welchen 10% Gutscheinen sprechen die? Sowohl die Verkäuferin als auch das Mädel an der Kasse waren total planlos.
  Ich meine, von dm z.B. hab ich noch nie Gutscheine gesehen, außer Payback-Gutscheine. Und von Douglas? Diese dämlichen Online-Rabatt-Kärtchen die man ständig bekommt?

  Wir haben erst seit kurzem einen Müller und ich habe keine Ahnung.


----------



## Buffy89 (May 7, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Kann mir mal jemand weiterhelfen der sich mit Müller auskennt?  Ich hab gestern gesehen, dass sie nun so eine Art 'price match' machen: https://www.mueller.de/startseite.html "10% Gutscheine von Douglas, dm und Rossmann können Sie nun auch in unserer Filiale einlösen".  Wie soll das bitte gehen? Und von welchen 10% Gutscheinen sprechen die? Sowohl die Verkäuferin als auch das Mädel an der Kasse waren total planlos. Ich meine, von dm z.B. hab ich noch nie Gutscheine gesehen, außer Payback-Gutscheine. Und von Douglas? Diese dämlichen Online-Rabatt-Kärtchen die man ständig bekommt?  Wir haben erst seit kurzem einen Müller und ich habe keine Ahnung. :huh:


 ich denke, die meinen die 10%-Gutscheine, die die Cardinhaber bei Douglas zugeschickt bekommen. Die Coupons von Rossmann kommen mit der Post, wenn man Glück hat, ist wohl vom Wohnort abhängig. Bei dm weiß ichs nicht, aber ich bin da auch nicht für irgendwas angemeldet und wir bekommen bloß ab und zu Coupons für 3%, in ner Filiale am Popo der Welt, dabei wohnen wir in der Innenstadt. oh edit: die haben dafür einen bestimmten Strichcode an der Kasse, man gibt den fremden Coupon ab und der von Müller wird gescant. So wie mir gerade die Erinnerungen kommen, habe ich das wohl schon selbst mal gemacht


----------



## amira (May 7, 2015)

Mein Mann wäre sicherlich auch not amused, Anneri. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich hatte übrigens letztens versucht, ihn zu meinem Beautytwin zu machen, und ihm I'm In aufzutragen ("Keine Angst, man sieht die Farbe kaum, und ich will doch nur uuunbedingt, dass Du mal spürst wie toll der sich auf den Lippen anfühlt, bittebitte!"). Leider hat er sich strikt geweigert. Hach, dann wird der Arme also nie erfahren, dass sich die Huggable Lip Colours wie ein permanenter sanfter Kuss auf den Lippen anfühlen.
  Oh, meine Schwester hat auch immerhin zwei Jahre ihres Studiums in GB absolviert. Sie beneide ich ebenfalls zutiefst und wünschte ich könnte mich nur halb so gut ausdrücken.

  Das mit den Gutscheinen bei Müller läuft tatsächlich so einfach wie Buffy es beschreibt, dass man irgendeinen 10%-Gutschein der anderen Drogeriemärkte abgibt, und sie dann einen eigenen Rabatt-Strichcode einscannen. Ein, zwei Mal habe ich das auch schon in Anspruch genommen mit Rossman-Gutscheinen, die bei uns als Postwurfsendung kommen. Ist natürlich ein richtig cleverer Schachzug von Müller, aber das ist ohnehin neben dm mein Lieblings-Drogeriemarkt. Nur schade, dass wir MAC nur bei Douglas haben. Doch ich sollte nich jammern. Sicher sind wir im beschaulichen Ulm sowieso der kleinste MAC-Standort überhaupt, und ich frage mich immer wieder, wie Douglas das wohl hinbekommen hat.


----------



## Ninahita (May 7, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Berichte mal von der Palette, ich bin gespannt!


  genau, schmierig ist das richtige wort! hab meinen jetzt auch mal in die back2mac tüte gepackt. hab ja n guten ersatz durch den huggable 

  also mein erster eindruck ist echt super. es its ein lustre eyeshadow in der palette, sweet lust glaub ich, der ist richtig gut. bzw gar nicht so schlimm wie die lustres normalerweise sind!  hab ein paar lidschatten ohne base aufgetragen und auch etwas schluderig, aber das ergebnis wurde trotzdem echt gut. hätte ich niemals gedacht bei sweet lust. hab als vergleich nur greensmoke zwar, aber der unterschied ist schon groß.
  jetzt möchte ich natürlich auch die anderen paletten..  die vielen lustres dadrin haben mich abgeschreckt...sonst hätte ich die navy palette auch bestellt  aber ok, wenn die so sind wie sweet lust, yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  freue mich schon darauf, die anderen farben zu testen


----------



## Buffy89 (May 8, 2015)

Ninahita said:


> genau, schmierig ist das richtige wort! hab meinen jetzt auch mal in die back2mac tüte gepackt. hab ja n guten ersatz durch den huggable


  Ich hatte mal richtig viele, weil ich die irgendwie für gut hielt (wieso???!), aber inzwischen mag ich sie nicht mehr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zum Beispiel habe ich damals alle aus der Moody Bloom Colection gekauft...oh je. Meine Mama, die die "ausgemusterten" (größtenteils noch nicht mal benutzt) bekommen hat, mag die Sheen Supremes komischerweise gern. Das Problem sind für mich vor allem knallige Farben, die in der rutschigen Formel einfach nicht funktionieren, weil sie mMn etwas "Trockenheit" oder eine Gel- statt Fett-Textur brauchen, um sicher zu halten. Ich denke die ganze Zeit, ich hätte überall dort Lippenstift, wo er nicht hinsoll, und zu 99% landet was auf den Zähnen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mit einer ganz dünnen, einzelnen Schicht geht es, aber das gelbe vom Ei sind die Supremes nicht. Neben den Huggies finde ich die RCS von Chanel auch ein sehr gelungenes Beispiel für leichte, durchscheinende Lippenstifte. Da bleibt durch die gelige Formel auch alles, wo es hingehört.


----------



## Ninahita (May 9, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Ich hatte mal richtig viele, weil ich die irgendwie für gut hielt (wieso???!), aber inzwischen mag ich sie nicht mehr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  oh das problem mit den zähnen kenn ich! oder wenn man lange haare hat und die dann den lippenstift im gesicht verteilen..das ist bei den sheen surpremes auch ganz schlimm  mit den knalligen farben hast du recht...da fällt das ja noch mehr auf!
  die von chanel muss ich mir mal angucken, danke für den tipp! 

  irgendwie mag ich meine lippenstifte entweder sehr leicht, glossig und durchscheinend (aka huggable oder lustre ) oder total hardcore deckend matt (aber nicht retro matt, das ist wieder zu trocken).
  dazwischen nichts


----------



## Lucy Fer (May 21, 2015)

amira said:


> Aber klar! Bitteschön  https://www.facebook.com/groups/288965504641747/
> Und ja, sie ist deutschsprachig.


  Ach, die Seite ist so toll und so verführerisch. Und die ganzen Fotos dort! Hach, schwärm.


----------



## amira (May 21, 2015)

Ja, leider sehr! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Habe mir innerhalb von eineinhalb Monaten 8 neue Lippies zugelegt. Und damit bin ich sicher noch eine der Standhafteren. Gut, ohne die Huggables wäre ich natürlich weitaus braver gewesen!
  Ernüchternd finde ich immer noch, dass in den USA schon einige Farben ausverkauft, und bei uns noch alle erhältich sind. So kommen sie wohl nie ins permanente Sortiment. Aber irgendwie ist MAC auch selbst schuld: wenn eher unbekannte Artikel (nach aktuellem Stand der Information) nicht an den Counter kommen, kann sich natürlich auch niemand davon überzeugen, wie traumhaft sie sind.


----------



## Lucy Fer (May 21, 2015)

Um die Huggables schleiche ich auch rum und rum und rum.  Bis jetzt war ich standhaft, weiß aber nicht, ob ich das gut oder doof finden soll. ;-)
  Sehr gespannt bin ich auf die matte Kollektion.


----------



## amira (May 21, 2015)

Ich bin insofern ein wenig gespannt auf die Matte Collection, da ich mir nur dann einen davon kaufen werde, wenn ein richtig guter YLBB für mich dabei ist. Denn zu meinem Geburstag im Juni steht noch ein durch Douglas-Gutschein subventionierter Relentlessly Red ins Haus, den ich schon herbeisehne. Und irgendwo muss es ja auch mal gut sein. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Insgesamt überrascht es mich total, wie sehr matte Lippies jetzt Trend sind. Das hatte ich noch gar nicht mitbekommen, bevor ich in zu der fb-Gruppe gestoßen bin. Naja, ich hatte mich natürlich auch länger nicht mehr intensiv damit beschäftigt, weil ich sowieso (zu) gut versorgt bin.

  Hast Du schon bestimmte Farben auf dem Radar?


----------



## Lucy Fer (May 21, 2015)

YLBB?

  Ich sag mir auch (manchmal), es muss jetzt gut sein. Auch deshalb, weil ich so tolle Sachen ja schon besitze und es denen gegenüber gemein ist, wenn sie nicht getragen werden. Aber man muss sich auch mal was gönnen und sich darüber freuen.

  Ja, ich liebäugle mit Whirl und Persistence.

  Außerdem bin ich gespannt auf die Giambattista Valli Coll.   Ich bin ein Verpackungsopfer.


----------



## Anneri (May 21, 2015)

Lucy Fer said:


> *YLBB?*
> 
> Ich sag mir auch (manchmal), es muss jetzt gut sein. Auch deshalb, weil ich so tolle Sachen ja schon besitze und es denen gegenüber gemein ist, wenn sie nicht getragen werden. Aber man muss sich auch mal was gönnen und sich darüber freuen.
> 
> ...


  Your lips but better.

  Auch bekannt unter MLBB - my lips but better.


----------



## Lucy Fer (May 21, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Your lips but better.
> 
> Auch bekannt unter MLBB - my lips but better.


  Cool, wieder was gelernt.


----------



## amira (May 22, 2015)

Danke für die zwischenzeitliche Erklärung, Anneri!

  Ah, dann tendierst Du also auch zu sehr tragbaren Farben, Lucy. Ich werde mir mal Runway Hit anschauen, bezweifle aber, dass er mich so sehr überzeugen wird. Mich wundert immer wieder, wie sehr so viele auf Farben wie Matte Royal abfahren. Ich wüsste gar keine Gelegenheit, zu der ein blauer Lippenstift passen würde, abgesehen davon dass ich nicht glaube, dass er irgendjemand ersthaft stehen wird.


----------



## Lucy Fer (May 25, 2015)

Ich mag tragbare Farben, weil sie sich einfacher auftragen lassen. Ich würde auch gerne öfters (beim Weggehen, Festivals etc.) dunklere (auch schwarz) tragen, aber ich finde, das Auftragen erfordert ja doch etwas mehr Sorgfalt, da kann man nicht einfach mal so ohne Spiegel auffrischen. Und gerade wenn ich unterwegs bin stellt sich das als schwierig heraus.


----------



## Lucy Fer (May 28, 2015)

'tschuldigung für die nicht MAC-bezogene Frage, aber hat schon mal jemand bei Sephora USA bestellt? Erfahrungen?


----------



## Naynadine (May 28, 2015)

Lucy Fer said:


> 'tschuldigung für die nicht MAC-bezogene Frage, aber hat schon mal jemand bei Sephora USA bestellt? Erfahrungen?


  Ich selbst nicht, mir ist es bisher zu teuer, ich bestelle bei Spehora Frankreich.
  Aber das soll wohl sehr schnell gehen, Versand und auch Zollgebühren werden anscheinend auch direkt im Warenkorb angezeigt. Habe bisher nur von positiven Erfahrungen gehört.


----------



## Lucy Fer (May 29, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Ich selbst nicht, mir ist es bisher zu teuer, ich bestelle bei Spehora Frankreich.
> Aber das soll wohl sehr schnell gehen, Versand und auch Zollgebühren werden anscheinend auch direkt im Warenkorb angezeigt. Habe bisher nur von positiven Erfahrungen gehört.


  Hört sich gut an.  Ich glaub, ich muss das mal riskieren. Circa einmal im Jahr bin ich zwar bei Sephora US, aber da sind immer die Farben der Marken nicht da, die ich mir wünsche. Das ist online anders.

  Bei Sephora Frankreich blickte ich irgendwie beim letzten mal dort Gucken nicht durch. Das Französische hat mich überfordert.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 8, 2015)

Sagt mal, hat jemand von Euch eine Ahnung ob Douglas die EL Bronze Goddess LE überhaupt bekommt? Ich warte seit Ewigkeiten und es tut sich nichts auf der Seite, und in den einzelnen Filialen hab ich hier auch noch nichts gesehen. Macht mich gerade kirre. Am Karstadt counter hier hab ich sie gesehen (aber ich mag bei Karstadt eigentlich nichts kaufen, wenn ich weiß dass Douglas mit Rabatt möglich ist) und auf der EL homepage selber (gleiches Prinzip).

  Naynadine, Du weißt doch immer alles als super sleuth...


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 8, 2015)

Originally Posted by *Anneri* 


     Sagt mal, hat jemand von Euch eine Ahnung ob Douglas die EL Bronze Goddess LE überhaupt bekommt? Ich warte seit Ewigkeiten und es tut sich nichts auf der Seite, und in den einzelnen Filialen hab ich hier auch noch nichts gesehen. Macht mich gerade kirre. Am Karstadt counter hier hab ich sie gesehen (aber ich mag bei Karstadt eigentlich nichts kaufen, wenn ich weiß dass Douglas mit Rabatt möglich ist) und auf der EL homepage selber (gleiches Prinzip).

  Naynadine, Du weißt doch immer alles als super sleuth...



  Was EL angeht bin ich nicht so auf dem Laufenden. Die Bronze Goddess LEs gehen irgendwie immer an mir vorbei, aber ich meine sie im Breuninger Shop gesehen zu haben, da müsste es zumindest einen Newsletterrabatt geben. Zu Douglas weiß ich nichts.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 8, 2015)

Danke Dir!

  Breuninger hab ich irgendwie nie so auf dem Schirm. Mal sehen ob die verwirrten Menschen bei Douglas irgendwann noch mit ner Ansage kommen...


----------



## Anneri (Jun 18, 2015)

Joah, ich habe heute dann mal (nach über einer Woche!) eine Antwort von Douglas bekommen und die war 'nööööö, kriegen wir nicht'. Ok Douglas, ich hatte eh schon bei EL bestellt und war echt zufrieden - ein Haufen goodies und schneller Versand.
  Und vom Highlighter bin ich entzückt, falls noch jemand mit dem Gedanken spielt ihn zu kaufen - jaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 29, 2015)

Für die Interessierten: Le Disko ist online bei MAC, die Patentpolishes auch.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jun 29, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Für die Interessierten: Le Disko ist online bei MAC, die Patentpolishes auch.


  Hab schon den I Like 2 Watch bestellt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Den Rest werde ich mir mal vor Ort ansehen, aber das allerdringendste Wunschprodukt ist dann schon mal von der Liste runter.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 29, 2015)

Hab eben gesehen dass Du's schon im Haupt-thread drüben gepostet hast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ich schau mir alles auch vor Ort mal an - bin gespannt!


----------



## dorni (Jul 29, 2015)

Da kam heute ja ein ganzer Schwung an Produkten online. Das hatte ich gar nicht richtig auf dem Schirm, Matte Lip, die Fix+, Electric Cool, neue Mascara und die "Nordstrom"-Kits.

  Hat eine von Euch auf etwas davon gewartet?

  Ich bin recht standhaft geblieben und habe mir nur einen Electric Cool Eyeshadow bestellt, ich muß etwas sparen, denn im nächsten Monat ist ein Großeinkauf von Pflege geplant.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 29, 2015)

dorni said:


> Da kam heute ja ein ganzer Schwung an Produkten online. Das hatte ich gar nicht richtig auf dem Schirm, Matte Lip, die Fix+, Electric Cool, neue Mascara und die "Nordstrom"-Kits.
> 
> Hat eine von Euch auf etwas davon gewartet?
> 
> Ich bin recht standhaft geblieben und habe mir nur einen Electric Cool Eyeshadow bestellt, ich muß etwas sparen, denn im nächsten Monat ist ein Großeinkauf von Pflege geplant.


  Ich war auch standhaft. Ich hoffe dass ich für die Matte Lips demnächst B2M kann, und der Rest interessiert mich nicht so wirklich. Ich hätte die eine VP Palette in der lila-rot Farbkombi genommen, würde man sie mir auf den Bauch binden, aber in Anbetracht der kommenden Ausgaben...


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 29, 2015)

dorni said:


> Da kam heute ja ein ganzer Schwung an Produkten online. Das hatte ich gar nicht richtig auf dem Schirm, Matte Lip, die Fix+, Electric Cool, neue Mascara und die "Nordstrom"-Kits.
> 
> Hat eine von Euch auf etwas davon gewartet?
> 
> Ich bin recht standhaft geblieben und habe mir nur einen Electric Cool Eyeshadow bestellt, ich muß etwas sparen, denn im nächsten Monat ist ein Großeinkauf von Pflege geplant.


  Die waren gestern schon online.  Ich hatte auf die Fix+ (Rose) gewartet, allerdings hatte ich auf Douglas gehofft, um die dort mit Gutschein bezahlen zu können. Aber da ich befürchte, dass die womöglich MAC exclusive sind, hab ich doch eins bestellt.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jul 29, 2015)

dorni said:


> Da kam heute ja ein ganzer Schwung an Produkten online. Das hatte ich gar nicht richtig auf dem Schirm, Matte Lip, die Fix+, Electric Cool, neue Mascara und die "Nordstrom"-Kits.  Hat eine von Euch auf etwas davon gewartet?  Ich bin recht standhaft geblieben und habe mir nur einen Electric Cool Eyeshadow bestellt, ich muß etwas sparen, denn im nächsten Monat ist ein Großeinkauf von Pflege geplant.


 ich habe mir den Pillow Talk Lippenstift bestellt, der Rest der Kollektion interessiert mich nicht so wild. Bei den matten und Cremesheens spekuliere ich auf lange Sicht auch auf B2M. Fix Plus wäre nett, aber ich habe die normale Version nicht mal probiert, also weiß ich nicht mal, ob das unbedingt was für mich ist. Von den Electric Cools hab ich zum Glück schon die Farben, die ich am liebsten mag, damals mal gekauft. Das neutrale Lippenset reizt mich, aber ich benutze so ungern Gloss und ob es sich dann noch richtig lohnt, naja.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 29, 2015)

Das Pretty Natural Set finde ich auch nicht schlecht, habs mir aber ausgeredet, habe anderweitig schon genug ausgegeben. Und Pillow Talk und Fix+ Coconut hatte ich schon.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jul 29, 2015)

Jetzt wo ich den Swatch von How Tropical gesehen habe, schrumpft meine Liste noch ein bisschen. Finde ich toll!  Ich möchte gerne Whirl und Nippon, hoffentlich kann ich mich zusammenreißen und auf B2M warten, der Rest ist optional. Aber ich kenne mich ja selbst ganz gut und werde wohl wenigstens einen mitnehmen.  Eigentlich muss ich noch nen Concealer, Cleansing Oil und Gesichtspflege neu kaufen.  Das betrifft zwar nicht mein Low Buy, aber es ist so ätzend teuer und bespaßt mich natürlich nicht so wie schöne neue Lippenstifte


----------



## Baimudan (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi, vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.
  Bei der Mac Veluxe a Trois Kollektion sind auf der US Seite noch drei weitere Lippenstifte erhältlich, die es bei uns noch nicht gibt. Weiß jemand wann die bei uns rauskommen sollen? Ich bin ziemlich heiß auf den Eaux, obwohl der wahrscheinlich genauso aussieht wie der Rest meiner Lippenstifte *g


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 6, 2015)

Baimudan said:


> Hi, vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.
> Bei der Mac Veluxe a Trois Kollektion sind auf der US Seite noch drei weitere Lippenstifte erhältlich, die es bei uns noch nicht gibt. Weiß jemand wann die bei uns rauskommen sollen? Ich bin ziemlich heiß auf den Eaux, obwohl der wahrscheinlich genauso aussieht wie der Rest meiner Lippenstifte *g


  Ich denke die wird es bei uns gar nicht geben, da sie nicht mal gelistet sind.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 6, 2015)

Baimudan said:


> Hi, vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen. Bei der Mac Veluxe a Trois Kollektion sind auf der US Seite noch drei weitere Lippenstifte erhältlich, die es bei uns noch nicht gibt. Weiß jemand wann die bei uns rauskommen sollen? Ich bin ziemlich heiß auf den Eaux, obwohl der wahrscheinlich genauso aussieht wie der Rest meiner Lippenstifte *g


 Versuch mal über mac Deutschland auf fb oder einem anderen ihrer Social Media Kanälen eine Antwort zu bekommen wenn du es definitiv wissen willst. Da ist die Chance ein bisschen größer als wenn du es über den cs versuchst!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 15, 2015)

Ich habe heute mal gefragt wann wir für die neuen matten Lippenstifte B2Men können - in 6 Wochen. (Dann werden sie vermutlich wieder ewig ausverkauft sein, aber gut.)


----------



## Buffy89 (Aug 15, 2015)

Danke Anneri! Whirl habe ich mir schon gekauft, hätte ich das mal gewusst, dass die Zeit so kurz ist...aber er ist toll! Ich hätte auch noch ein paar mehr im Visier   mit den Cremesheens ist es dann wohl ähnlich, oder? Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrungen mit B2M von depotteten Lidschattendöschen? Muss da wohl die Metallpfanne drin sein? Auf einigen Blogs liest man ja auch, dass extra neue,  leere Pfännchen gekauft und eingesetzt würden. Ich würde gerne meine Monos in eine Palette depotten, aber wenn B2M dann wegfällt, wohl eher nicht.


----------



## dorni (Aug 16, 2015)

Aus leidiger Erfahrung kann ich Dir sagen, daß mittlerweile die Lidschattendöschen nur mit den Pfännchen bei B2M zählen. Wenn Du viele Lidschatten hast, kann es sich aber lohnen Pfännchen zu kaufen. So teuer sind die nicht, der Versand ist manchmal der größere Posten.


----------



## Buffy89 (Aug 16, 2015)

dorni said:


> Aus leidiger Erfahrung kann ich Dir sagen, daß mittlerweile die Lidschattendöschen nur mit den Pfännchen bei B2M zählen. Wenn Du viele Lidschatten hast, kann es sich aber lohnen Pfännchen zu kaufen. So teuer sind die nicht, der Versand ist manchmal der größere Posten.


 Das hatte ich vermutet, schade. Vielleicht sichere ich mich noch mal bei der Counter Managerin ab, aber generell schreckt mich das ein wenig ab   es sind bloß circa zehn Stück, die ich von der Größe und von der Textur depotten wollen würde  (Extra Dimension, Dazzleshadows, Mineralize usw. nicht). Der Gewinn wäre da eh nicht finanziell, sondern, alles kompakt und übersichtlich zu haben. Vielleicht sollte ich eher mal gewissenhaft aussortieren. Bei Lippenstiften und Nagellacken habe ich das schon gemacht und habe nur noch Sachen, die ich komplett liebe, aber bei Rouge und Lidschatten habe ich Hemmungen  (vielleicht, weil die nicht so schnell zu verderben scheinen? Meine komische Logik!  )


----------



## Carina Hartmann (Aug 17, 2015)

HI zusammen, es kamen ja viele neue Cremesheen's raus, weiß schon jemand ob dafür eine ältere Farbe aus dem Sortiment fliegt :shock: ?


----------



## Nateilan (Aug 18, 2015)

Carina Hartmann said:


> HI zusammen, es kamen ja viele neue Cremesheen's raus, weiß schon jemand ob dafür eine ältere Farbe aus dem Sortiment fliegt :shock: ?


schau mal bei mackarrie, sie hat alle Farben verglichen. Aber ob was rausfliegt, keine Ahnung, bekommt man ja eh nur selten offiziell mit.


----------



## Nateilan (Aug 18, 2015)

Weiss vielleicht hemand, ob die Gambattista valli nur online zu haben ist oder auch an mac countern? Ich schätze, externe pos wie douglas breuninger werden nicht haben?


----------



## Carina Hartmann (Aug 25, 2015)

Bei MAC sind die neuen Kollektionen alle On!!! Haute Dogs, vamplify, G. Valli ......:eyelove: :encore:


----------



## Carina Hartmann (Aug 25, 2015)

Nateilan said:


> schau mal bei mackarrie, sie hat alle Farben verglichen. Aber ob was rausfliegt, keine Ahnung, bekommt man ja eh nur selten offiziell mit.


  Danke, werd mal am Counter fragen wenn ich mal wieder dort bin.


----------



## miumiuuu (Sep 23, 2015)

Waren die Angaben zu Release-Dates bei MacKarrie in letzter Zeit verlässlich? Ich habe ein Auge auf ein paar Sachen der MACnificent-ME-Kollektion geworfen und will sie nicht verpassen. (laut Seite: 30.09. MAC Online-Shop, 01.10. in den Stores)


----------



## Anneri (Sep 23, 2015)

miumiuuu said:


> Waren die Angaben zu Release-Dates bei MacKarrie in letzter Zeit verlässlich? Ich habe ein Auge auf ein paar Sachen der MACnificent-ME-Kollektion geworfen und will sie nicht verpassen. (laut Seite: 30.09. MAC Online-Shop, 01.10. in den Stores)


  Das hört sich richtig an. Wenn Du zum Counter möchtest, würde ich trotzdem vorher da anrufen, da es ja regelmäßig vorkommt, dass Lieferungen nicht pünktlich ankommen.


----------



## miumiuuu (Sep 23, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Das hört sich richtig an. Wenn Du zum Counter möchtest, würde ich trotzdem vorher da anrufen, da es ja regelmäßig vorkommt, dass Lieferungen nicht pünktlich ankommen.


Danke! Da ich keinen Counter bei mir in der Nähe habe, wird es wohl eine Online-Bestellung werden. Heisst also ab dem 29. abends die Seite stalken... D:


----------



## Amneris (Sep 28, 2015)

Hallo zusammen! :hello:  Gibt es in Deutschland irgendeine Möglichkeit an soar zu kommen? Der ist ja tatsächlich ständig ausverkauft.


----------



## Buffy89 (Sep 28, 2015)

Amneris said:


> Hallo zusammen! :hello:  Gibt es in Deutschland irgendeine Möglichkeit an soar zu kommen? Der ist ja tatsächlich ständig ausverkauft.


 Wenn man öfters mal bei Douglas oder Mac online guckt, kann man ihn erwischen. Ich habe meinen Soar und Whirl am Counter schnappen können, also werden auch wohl "richtige" Läden und nicht nur die Onlineshops beliefert.  War eine ziemliche Jagd, aber hat funktioniert


----------



## Amneris (Sep 28, 2015)

Okay, dann bleibe ich am Ball. Danke dir! Im Store sagte mir man nur, dass er irgendwann nochmal reinkommt. Und online gucke ich schon seit Wochen. Aber aufgeben ist was für Schwächlinge...


----------



## wuehlus (Sep 29, 2015)

Oh schön. Ich bin nicht die Einzige die wie auf glühenden Kohlen sitzt.


----------



## wuehlus (Sep 29, 2015)

Die Kollektion war natürlich gestern schon online. Bis auf einen Blush hab ich aber alles noch bekommen, was ich wollte. Morgen gehts dann ab zum Counter.


----------



## miumiuuu (Sep 30, 2015)

Habe statt auf die MACnificent-LE zu warten, nun stattdessen den dunkelsten Ton der neueren ColorSensational Nudes von Maybelline gekauft, "Naked Brown" heisst der. Eigentlich wollte ich nämlich Deep Love gekauft haben, aber online gab es kaum gute Swatches und da konnte ich den Maybelline-Lippenstift doch besser im Laden begutachten.
  Fashion Revival habe ich mir auch gespart, da ich bereits einen ähnlichen matten Farbton von Catrice besitze, ihn aber auch schon viel zu selten trage.
  Geld gespart also. : D


----------



## Amneris (Oct 1, 2015)

Hallo ihr Lieben.  Wollte nur Bescheid geben, dass soar bei Douglas online ist. Falls hier noch einer sucht...


----------



## wuehlus (Oct 1, 2015)

Du bist ein Schatz, dankeschön.


----------



## Amneris (Oct 1, 2015)

Gern geschehen und viel Spaß damit!


----------



## amira (Oct 16, 2015)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

  in den Thread zu den Huggables ist ja wieder Leben eingekehrt. In den USA sind sie nun permanent im Sortiment. Weiß vielleicht jemand von Euch, ob sie auch in Europa permanent eingeführt wird? 

  Liebe Grüße
  Monika


----------



## amira (Oct 16, 2015)

Och nö, drüben grad gelesen:


jennyap said:


> The front page of the US site says "The all-time fan-favourite lipstick is now here to stay in North America" so I wouldn't hold out too much hope for Europe


  Na da schwindet meine Hoffnung auch ganz schnell wieder.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 16, 2015)

amira said:


> Och nö, drüben grad gelesen:  Na da schwindet meine Hoffnung auch ganz schnell wieder.


  Meh. Aber dann weiß ich was ich mir demnächst aus den US mitbringen lasse!


----------



## Anneri (Oct 28, 2015)

Die holiday le ist online shop live!


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 28, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Die holiday le ist online shop live!


  Wo findest du denn die Produkte? 

  Bei Pieper war sie schon online, aber da war das meiste schnell vergriffen.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 28, 2015)

Oooops.

  Also die Startseite ist da (http://www.maccosmetics.de/whats_new/15561/New-Collections/Magic-of-The-Night/index.tmpl) , aber keine Produkte. Hatte ich gar nicht gesehen und nur auf die Startseite gestarrt. Na, dann wirds vermutlich bald eingestellt, vermute ich.

  Hast Du was gekauft Nay?


----------



## Amneris (Oct 28, 2015)

Fazit des Tages: Mac nervt. Alles wie immer.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 28, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Oooops.
> 
> Also die Startseite ist da (http://www.maccosmetics.de/whats_new/15561/New-Collections/Magic-of-The-Night/index.tmpl) , aber keine Produkte. Hatte ich gar nicht gesehen und nur auf die Startseite gestarrt. Na, dann wirds vermutlich bald eingestellt, vermute ich.
> 
> Hast Du was gekauft Nay?


  Da kann man ihnen zumindest diesmal nicht vorwerfen, dass die Email zu spät kam. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Nein, habe nichts mehr gekauft. Oh, Darling hatte ich schon, das hat mir aber nicht gefallen, die ED Formula und ich werden einfach keine Freunde.
  Hast du was bestellt?


----------



## Anneri (Oct 28, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Da kann man ihnen zumindest diesmal nicht vorwerfen, dass die Email zu spät kam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nee. Ich geh zwar am Montag in den Store, aber mich macht nix an. ED blushes hätte ich super gefunden. Vielleicht kauf ich ein CSG Set, wenn die Sets rauskommen.

  War Dir OD zu heftig im Effekt?


----------



## Buffy89 (Oct 28, 2015)

Ich hab auch nix gekauft bzw. werde auch nichts am Counter kaufen  die Sachen für 2016 finde ich irgendwie spannender. Happy hauling an diejenigen, die sich was ausgeguckt haben!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 28, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Nee. Ich geh zwar am Montag in den Store, aber mich macht nix an. ED blushes hätte ich super gefunden. Vielleicht kauf ich ein CSG Set, wenn die Sets rauskommen.
> 
> War Dir OD zu heftig im Effekt?


  Ja, der Schimmer ist mir zu grob und zu viel. Weiß nicht, wie man den alltagstauglich tragen soll.


----------



## Amneris (Oct 28, 2015)

Ich habe alles bekommen, was ich wollte. Nur sog und OD finde ich nicht..


----------



## Amneris (Oct 28, 2015)

Ahhhh, jetzt. War das ein Krampf. Wenn ich jetzt auch noch wirklich alles bekomme, bin ich glücklich.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 28, 2015)

Amneris said:


> Ahhhh, jetzt. War das ein Krampf. Wenn ich jetzt auch noch wirklich alles bekomme, bin ich glücklich.


  Super!


----------



## Anneri (Oct 28, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> *Da kann man ihnen zumindest diesmal nicht vorwerfen, dass die Email zu spät kam.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ->

  "ENTSCHULDIGUNG!

Sie haben heute unseren Newsletter mit der neuen M·A·C Magic of the Night Kollektion erhalten. Aufgrund eines technischen Fehlers war die Kollektion leider noch nicht verfügbar. Das hätte nicht passieren dürfen und dafür entschuldigen wir uns bei Ihnen!
  Inzwischen ist der Fehler behoben und die neue M·A·C Weihnachtskollektion ist online!
  M·A·C wünscht Ihnen viel Spaß beim Shoppen!"

  *sich gepflegt wegschmeiß*

Zum M.A.C Cosmetics Online Shop


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 28, 2015)

Anneri said:


> ->
> 
> "ENTSCHULDIGUNG!
> 
> ...









 Die hab ich auch eben gelesen. Doof nur, dass die beliebten Produkte jetzt schon weg sind, dafür ist die Mail dann jetzt auch wieder zu spät dran. Timing ist nicht MAC's Stärke.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 28, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Die hab ich auch eben gelesen. Doof nur, dass die beliebten Produkte jetzt schon weg sind, dafür ist die Mail dann jetzt auch wieder zu spät dran. Timing ist nicht MAC's Stärke.


  Timing ist NIE Mac's Stärke.


----------



## Amneris (Oct 28, 2015)

Über die Mail habe ich eben auch herzlich gelacht. Die sind echt mal wieder witzig drauf. Als ich eben nur den Betreff mit "Entschuldigung" gelesen habe, hatte ich mal kurz einen Herzstillstand... Ich dachte echt, dass die meine Bestellungen stornieren.  :shock: Versteht eigentlich jemand das Bezahlsystem? Manchmal geht auf Rechnung und manchmal nicht.


----------



## Buffy89 (Oct 28, 2015)

Amneris said:


> Über die Mail habe ich eben auch herzlich gelacht. Die sind echt mal wieder witzig drauf. Als ich eben nur den Betreff mit "Entschuldigung" gelesen habe, hatte ich mal kurz einen Herzstillstand... Ich dachte echt, dass die meine Bestellungen stornieren.  :shock: Versteht eigentlich jemand das Bezahlsystem? Manchmal geht auf Rechnung und manchmal nicht.


 Immer wieder aktualisieren, dann kommt irgendwann Rechnung als Option. Vielleicht wollen die gern ihr Geld sofort haben und nicht lange drauf warten.


----------



## dorni (Nov 2, 2015)

Ich war heute in Frankfurt um mir die LE anzusehen. Und so sieht meine Ausbeute aus: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 Tja, MAC konnte auch dieses Jahr mich nicht für die LE begeistern. Wobei ich sagen muss, die Verpackung gefällt mir, die Colourdrenched Pigments sind schön (Preis für mich aber nicht gerechtfertigt) und hätten sie das Patentpolish Set in Pink gehabt, wäre ich vielleicht schwach geworden.  Für alle, die sich etwas davon gekauft haben, ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß damit. Ich freue mich schon darauf, die Ultra HD auszuprobieren.


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 2, 2015)

dorni said:


> Für alle, die sich etwas davon gekauft haben, ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß damit. Ich freue mich schon darauf, die Ultra HD auszuprobieren.


  dorni welcher Laden führt denn MUFE? Ich habe aus der LE auch nix gekauft, bin nicht mal zum Counter gegangen und bin ganz stolz (no-buy von jetzt bis Ende des Jahres), dass mir nichts gefällt. Das lilane Colodrenched Pigment finde ich ganz nett, aber 26 Euro für etwas, das ich selten verwenden werde, och nö. Viel Spaß mit deinem Nicht-Mac-Haul, sieht gut aus!!!


----------



## dorni (Nov 2, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> dorni welcher Laden führt denn MUFE? ...


  Ist kein Laden im klassischen Sinne. Es gibt in der Famous Face Academy ein winziges Räumchen ausschließlich mit MUFE-Produkten. Jeder Normalo kann einkaufen, man muss nur an der Theke Bescheid sagen, das man etwas von MUFE kaufen möchte.  Viel Erfolg mit den No-Buy!


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 2, 2015)

dorni said:


> Viel Erfolg mit den No-Buy!


  Ach so! Wenn ich mal nach Frankfurt kommen sollte, steht das auf meiner Liste! Und dank dir für die Erfolgswünsche! Jetzt wo ich die Weihnachts-LE "überlebt" hab, kann es eigentlich nur leichter werden


----------



## Anneri (Nov 2, 2015)

Buffy89 said:


> Ach so! Wenn ich mal nach Frankfurt kommen sollte, steht das auf meiner Liste! Und dank dir für die Erfolgswünsche! Jetzt wo ich die Weihnachts-LE "überlebt" hab, kann es eigentlich nur leichter werden :flower:


  Buffy ich hoffe du sagst bescheid wenn du mal hier in ffm bist - dorni und ich haben immer viel Spaß beim gemeinsamen Kosmetik shopping!  Ich habe dann heute doch noch das lipgloss set in nude gekauft - ich mag die csg einfach, der Preis ist unschlagbar und dieses Jahr sind die wohl Store exclusive.


----------



## Buffy89 (Nov 2, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Ich habe dann heute doch noch das lipgloss set in nude gekauft - ich mag die csg einfach, der Preis ist unschlagbar und dieses Jahr sind die wohl Store exclusive.


  Das ist voll lieb von euch, werde ich gerne machen!!! Ich wohn ja in Niedersachsen und es ist ein bisschen weit, als dass ich öfters mal hinkommen würde, aber eine Tagung oder sowas damit zu verbinden, euch Hallo zu sagen und die Schminkeläden unsicher zu machen, das wäre schon toll!

  Von den CSG habe ich sonst immer das pinke Set gekauft. Hab noch 3 ungeöffnete Glosse davon vom letzten Jahr, also "darf" ich die diesmal gar nicht, aber stimmt schon, die Glossets sind wirklich Schnapper


----------



## SLovesBeauty (Nov 2, 2015)

Weiß jemand, ob die irresistably Charming Sets in den Douglas Online Shop kommen werden? Und wenn ja wann? In den letzten Jahren waren sie immer Mitte November dort auch verfügbar.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 2, 2015)

Hab ich drei posts hier drüber heute geschrieben.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 27, 2015)

Hat jemand irgendwo swatches von dem Black Berry lustre für Black Friday gesehen? Naynadine, Du als Super-Detektiv?


----------



## Anneri (Dec 6, 2015)

Mal wieder eine Frage von mir: Hat jemand eine Ahnung, in welcher Weise man Douglas-Gutscheine kombinieren kann? Ich habe einen Geschenkgutschein und meinen 5€ Gutschein, den man von Douglas zum Geburstag bekommt, kann man die beiden kombinieren? Oder einen der beiden mit einem Rabattcode? Ich will das ungern einfach so ausprobieren, ich habe das mal gemacht und einmal zuviel den Code eingegeben - zack war er nicht mehr gültig bzw die Seite nahm ihn nicht mehr an...


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 6, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Mal wieder eine Frage von mir: Hat jemand eine Ahnung, in welcher Weise man Douglas-Gutscheine kombinieren kann? Ich habe einen Geschenkgutschein und meinen 5€ Gutschein, den man von Douglas zum Geburstag bekommt, kann man die beiden kombinieren? Oder einen der beiden mit einem Rabattcode? Ich will das ungern einfach so ausprobieren, ich habe das mal gemacht und einmal zuviel den Code eingegeben - zack war er nicht mehr gültig bzw die Seite nahm ihn nicht mehr an...



Den 5€ Geburtstagsgutschein kenne ich nicht, daher kann ich dazu nichts sagen. Aber Geschenkgutscheine kannst du grundsätzlich mit Rabattcodes kombinieren.


----------



## Buffy89 (Dec 6, 2015)

Meinst du den Geburtstagsgutschein von der Card? Letztes Jahr konnte ich den im Laden mit nem Rabattcoupon kombinieren. Den von 2015 hab ich noch nicht eingelöst, also kann ich nicht über den  aktuellen Stand berichten, oder was online so Sache ist. 
Geschenkgutscheine sollten mMn auch kein Ding sein, die sind ja ein Zahlungsmittel und nicht Rabatt oder sowas.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 6, 2015)

Danke Ihr Beiden! Und schönen Nikolaus - auch für den Rest des Threads!


----------



## Winterwhite (Jan 3, 2016)

Bezüglich B2M wollte ich den "discontinued"-Thread nicht weiter vom Thema abbringen, aber darin wurde über B2m in D gesprochen:

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php/113438-MAC-Items-Being-Discontinued-in-2016

Wenn man jetzt seine leeren MAC-Hüllen an der Kasse (bei Douglas) abgibt, kennen die sich da auch aus bezüglich der Regel zu den Kleingrößen (Sized to Go, bzw die Kleingrößen aus den Sets)? Denn soweit ich weiß, sind 5 Minis (da meist 5 Minis in den Weihnachtssets waren) der "Gegenwert" zu einer normalen MAC-Verpackung. Solche habe ich auch schon abgegeben.


Ich bin da etwas besorgt, daß die das nicht wissen (wollen).


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 4, 2016)

Zu sized to go weiß ich leider nichts. Die Minisets müssen hier vollständig zurück und zählen als ein Teil, aber die Sachen aus den Full Size Sets kann man separat als jeweils eins abgeben. Vielleicht sind die Mädels hier auch bloß sehr kulant?  Meine Maccine meine, so kleinlich bräuchte man nicht zu sein; ) man habe schließlich auch mehr dafür bezahlt als für die Minis


----------



## Winterwhite (Jan 4, 2016)

Buffy89 said:


> Zu sized to go weiß ich leider nichts. Die Minisets müssen hier vollständig zurück und zählen als ein Teil, aber die Sachen aus den Full Size Sets kann man separat als jeweils eins abgeben. Vielleicht sind die Mädels hier auch bloß sehr kulant?  Meine Maccine meine, so kleinlich bräuchte man nicht zu sein; ) man habe schließlich auch mehr dafür bezahlt als für die Minis




Achso, meinst Du die Sondersets von Weihnachten, wo z.B. zwei Lippenstifte  und ein Gloss (oder so) enthalten sind? Davon habe ich keine mehr; ich meine, Erine sagte mal, die zählten auch nur als 1 Teil, aber wie Deine Maccine auch meinte, natürlich waren die viel teurer, von daher ist das schon sehr nett und entgegenkommend, aber auch irgendwie fair 


Sized to go-Minis haben genau dieselbe Größe, wie die Minis aus den Sets, also z.B. als Lipgloss oder Pigment. Dann habe ich auch noch zwei Mal Reinigungsöl und ähnliches. Ich hatte früher mal fünf Mini-Lipglosse abgegeben, die aber nicht aus demselben Set waren (da zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten leer geworden), aber eben trotzdem fünf Stück, als ein Teil für B2M. Das hatte auch funktioniert.

Was ich jetzt noch habe, gehört bloss zu keinem Set, aber ich werde irgendwann sicher fünf oder zehn Leerpackungen der Miniaturen haben. Deshalb überlegte ich, wie das wohl jetzt geht, wenn ich es Douglas-Kassiererin erläutere, oder ob sie es ablehnen, weil sie nicht so in dem LE-Thema drin sind und vielleicht nur Fullsizes anerkennen. 


Ich glaube, ich werde Ende des Jahres in einen Store gehen und es da eintauschen bzw fragen


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 7, 2016)

Ja genau, die Weihnachtssets meine ich. Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt, dass das überall unterschiedlich gehandhabt wird, weil nicht alle Mitarbeiter auf demselben Stand sind. Aber als Anhaltspunkt kann es ja nicht schaden, zu wissen, wie es in anderen Städten läuft.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hallo ihr Lieben, ich habe heute bei Douglas geB2Mt und da wurde mir leider gesagt, dass Douglas nur noch bis Ende des Monats  (?) mitmacht, danach geht das nur noch im Store. Das ist ziemlich blöd, wenn man keinen in der Nähe hat. Also falls ihr noch Empties habt, wäre jetzt vielleicht ein guter Zeitpunkt


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 11, 2016)

Buffy89 said:


> Hallo ihr Lieben, ich habe heute bei Douglas geB2Mt und da wurde mir leider gesagt, dass Douglas nur noch bis Ende des Monats  (?) mitmacht, danach geht das nur noch im Store. Das ist ziemlich blöd, wenn man keinen in der Nähe hat. Also falls ihr noch Empties habt, wäre jetzt vielleicht ein guter Zeitpunkt



Oh nein, dann stimmt es also doch. :-/


----------



## Winterwhite (Jan 12, 2016)

Buffy89 said:


> Hallo ihr Lieben, ich habe heute bei Douglas geB2Mt und da wurde mir leider gesagt, dass Douglas nur noch bis Ende des Monats  (?) mitmacht, danach geht das nur noch im Store. Das ist ziemlich blöd, wenn man keinen in der Nähe hat. Also falls ihr noch Empties habt, wäre jetzt vielleicht ein guter Zeitpunkt



Danke für die Info! Ich kann zwar einen MAC-Store in akzeptabler Zeit erreichen, aber Douglas ist natürlich viel näher und einfacher. Wie ich vorher schrieb, wollte ich ja zum Jahresende sowieso zu MAC, um den ganzen Stapel bis-dahin-leerer Verpackungen für B2M abzugeben. Aber ich habe jetzt schon genug für 2 Lippenstifte; vielleicht gehe ich dann noch nochmal demnächst zu Douglas.


----------



## miumiuuu (Jan 18, 2016)

Danke für die Infos zu den B2M-Änderungen! Bei mir dauert's aktuell zwar wieder mal ein bisschen (lediglich 3 von 6 Leerverpackungen momentan...), aber das wird ja noch. 

Andere Frage: weiß einer was davon, ob der Chromagraphic Pencil in NC15/NW20 wie in den USA auch d/c werden soll?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 2, 2016)

Die neuen Kajal Liner sind nun auch in vielen deutschen Stores. Allerdings ging bei einigen POS mit der Lieferung der Displays etwa schief. In Köln und Frankfurt werden die Liner in einem Glas (ähnlich wie bei den Pinsel) displayed. Vielleicht kommen die ursprünglich geplanten Aufsteller noch.


----------



## Bubek07 (Apr 21, 2016)

i know this is MAC Germany but i have no idea where to ask this but here
is there a web page or a store in DE where i can get MUFE metal palette since Sephora doesnt ship it

Danke <3


----------



## Anneri (Apr 22, 2016)

Bubek07 said:


> i know this is MAC Germany but i have no idea where to ask this but here
> is there a web page or a store in DE where i can get MUFE metal palette since Sephora doesnt ship it
> 
> Danke <3




Hey Bubek, I've honestly no idea, but maybe you can ask Dorni, I feel she's our expert where MUFE is concerned!


----------



## dorni (Apr 22, 2016)

There should be two options:

www.beautyshop123.de

www.kultkosmetik.de

hth


----------



## Bubek07 (Apr 22, 2016)

danke schön


----------



## Anneri (May 2, 2016)

Vibe Tribe ist online bei Douglas!


----------



## wuehlus (May 4, 2016)

Ich habe mal ne Frage. Eigentlich zwei. Stimmt es das die Brooke Candy nur bei Breuninger im Einzelhandel zu erwerben ist? Und zweitens, ist es normal das die Macine aus Kiel zu jemand offensichtlich Ortsfremden auf die Frage wo denn der Breuninger ist und wie man dorthin kommt (In der offensichtlichen Annahme, es gibt einen in Kiel.): "Dann müssen Sie halt mit dem Zug nach Stuttgart fahren."  Ich war derart vor den Kopf gestoßen, dass ich nochmal nachgefragt habe und dann schnellstmöglich den Douglas verließ.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 2, 2016)

Huhu! 

*staub vom thread pustet*

Gibts Euch noch alle hier?

Seid ihr up-to-date mit den diesmonatigen releases? Ich hab heute mal bei Douglas online reingeguckt, hab ich die LE Farben von den Huggables verpasst oder sind die noch gar nicht draußen? Und wird Chris Chang nun überhaupt beim MAC OS rauskommen, oder ist das auch online nur bei Beck?

Bin (wie üblich) verwirrt.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jun 2, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Huhu!
> 
> *staub vom thread pustet*
> 
> ...



Moin ich bin noch da! Das mit den ganzen Releases kapiere ich auch nicht so ganz. Schweren Herzens habe ich mir für die nächste Zeit ein no-buy auferlegt, darum versuche ich, mich nicht soooo viel in den Threads rumzutreiben.
Von den Huggables gefällt mir im Moment Touche am meisten, und der wartet ja zum Glück im Standardsortiment auf mich.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 2, 2016)

Moin moin! Kann ich zur Huggables-Auswahl nur beglückwünschen, ich finde Touche ein sehr schönes nude. Ich hätte ja gerne den neuen in orange gehabt, kapier aber nicht wann der bei Douglas ist, und über die neue MAC OS Seite breiten wir am besten Mal ein Tuch des Schweigens, ne?


----------



## Buffy89 (Jun 2, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Moin moin! Kann ich zur Huggables-Auswahl nur beglückwünschen, ich finde Touche ein sehr schönes nude. Ich hätte ja gerne den neuen in orange gehabt, kapier aber nicht wann der bei Douglas ist, und über die neue MAC OS Seite breiten wir am besten Mal ein Tuch des Schweigens, ne?



Die neue Seite...ich habe mich da nur so mal durchgeklickt, ohne was bestellen zu wollen, und ich fand es so furchtbar umständlich. Ich stalke nicht mehr auf Releases wie früher, aber für alle, die das tun wollen, wird es wohl hart.
Die Huggables tauchen bestimmt dann irgendwann mal auf, wenn sie keinen mehr jucken. 
Ich freu mich schon auf Touche! Bloß den Juni will ich mal ohne neue Sachen durchhalten, Disziplintraining und so


----------



## amira (Jun 4, 2016)

Darf ich zur allgemeinen Verwirrung beitragen? Ich habe auf fb einen Screenshot gesehen, der offenbar eine Antwortmail vom MAC Onlineshop zeigte. Dort wurde gesagt, sie bekämen Chris Chang Mitte Juni. Die Collection-Seite ist ja auch schon angelegt, nur lässt sich nichts kaufen.

Eine Collection-Seite zu Transformed hab ich aber noch nicht gefunden, doch unter den ganz normalen Huggables sind auch die aus der Transformed LE zu finden. Eigentlich möchte ich sie mir lieber erst am Counter anschauen, aber die örtliche MACcine meinte, sie fände die LE nun gar nicht und könne mir nicht sagen, ob sie überhaupt an den Counter im Douglas kommt. Das wäre ja nicht das erste Mal, dass man die Huggables blind kaufen muss. Allerdings spräche es für eine schlecht informierte MACcine, dass Transformed ja bei Douglas ja schon unter den neuen Collections steht. Nur sind eben die LE-Farben nicht mit dabei (wie widersinnig). 
Und bei Breuninger gibt es - ebenfalls unter den ganz normalen Huggables - zumindest Seoul-Ful und Good Luck Mochi. 

Ich hätte auch gern neue Huggables, weiß aber überhaupt nicht, welche. Die Swatches von Temptalia finde ich für meinen hellen Teint nicht aussagekräftig, und bei ihr sehen die meisten außerdem ziemlich gleich aus.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 4, 2016)

amira said:


> Darf ich zur allgemeinen Verwirrung beitragen? Ich habe auf fb einen Screenshot gesehen, der offenbar eine Antwortmail vom MAC Onlineshop zeigte. Dort wurde gesagt, sie bekämen Chris Chang Mitte Juni. Die Collection-Seite ist ja auch schon angelegt, nur lässt sich nichts kaufen.
> 
> Eine Collection-Seite zu Transformed hab ich aber noch nicht gefunden, doch unter den ganz normalen Huggables sind auch die aus der Transformed LE zu finden. Eigentlich möchte ich sie mir lieber erst am Counter anschauen, aber die örtliche MACcine meinte, sie fände die LE nun gar nicht und könne mir nicht sagen, ob sie überhaupt an den Counter im Douglas kommt. Das wäre ja nicht das erste Mal, dass man die Huggables blind kaufen muss. Allerdings spräche es für eine schlecht informierte MACcine, dass Transformed ja bei Douglas ja schon unter den neuen Collections steht. Nur sind eben die LE-Farben nicht mit dabei (wie widersinnig).
> Und bei Breuninger gibt es - ebenfalls unter den ganz normalen Huggables - zumindest Seoul-Ful und Good Luck Mochi.
> ...




Danke fürs Teilen der Infos, amira!
Würdest Du den link für Chris Chang teilen? Ich kann die Collection-Seite nicht finden... 

Gibt es überhaupt einen offiziellen release-Termin for Transformed in Deutschland? Sollte das der 1.6. sein? Ich würde sagen, die Zeichen sprechen ganz stark für Douglas - ich denke, die haben die neuen Farben nur noch nicht bekommen, es wäre ja sonst komplett widersinnig, dass die Kollektion om OS angezeigt wird. 
Ich will Origami Orange, das sieht mir nach einem schönen Korall-Ton aus, ansonsten warte ich auch noch auf aussagekräftige swatches... *seufz*


----------



## amira (Jun 10, 2016)

Gestern war ich bei Douglas - Transformed hat mittlerweile Einzug  gehalten und Good  Luck Mochi durfte mit. Auf meinen Lippen ist er sehr natürlich und nur  ein Hauch Rosé, aber durchaus sichtbar. Bei den Huggables muss ich mich  sowieso immer überraschen lassen, denn nichtmal Swatches auf meinem  eigenen Handrücken helfen mir weiter.
Die  Maccine, die gestern am Counter war, rechnete übrigens auch schon am 1.6.  mit Transformed und konnte sich die Verzögerung nicht erklären.

Mit   Origami Orange liebäugle ich übrigens auch noch. Bisher hat mich das  Orange im Namen komplett abgestoßen, aber er ist ja tatsächlich gar  nicht  orange. Fashion Force ist da wesentlich orangelastiger. Jetzt gibt es  die Huggables zwar bei Douglas, aber Breuniger (für den ich einen  Gutschein zum Verbraten hätte) lässt mit einem Teil der limitierten  Farben auf sich warten.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 16, 2016)

Falls es wen interessiert - die neuen Kollektionen (inkl. Chris Chang) sind nun online beim MAC OS.


----------



## SLovesBeauty (Jul 22, 2016)

Weiß einer von euch wann und vor allem wo man die Good luck trolls Collection in Deutschland bekommen kann?


----------

